# Who would you like to see in AEW?



## Ericmoose

Cena, Miz, Orton, and Jeff Hardy for the men.


Bliss, Morgan, Deville, and the Iconics for the women.

As for the commentators I wouldn't mind seeing JBL back on commentary full time or even a JR and the King reunion or even a Tony Schievone and Mike Tenay reunion.


Authority Figures Bischoff and Russo.


----------



## AreYaSerious

Ericmoose said:


> Cena, Miz, Orton, and Jeff Hardy for the men.
> 
> 
> Bliss, Morgan, Deville, and the Iconics for the women.
> 
> As for the commentators I wouldn't mind seeing JBL back on commentary full time or even a JR and the King reunion or even a Tony Schievone and Mike Tenay reunion.
> 
> 
> Authority Figures Bischoff and Russo.


Look I would love to see Miz to go there but I can't see Cena, or Orton leaving. Jeff is more then likely going to be there with Matt being there.

I wouldn't mind seeing Bliss but one I would like to add is Sasha Banks. Last but not least I would like to see Lacey Von Erich and Kelly Kelly. 


However Why Russo and Bischoff, they sort of destroyed WCW..


----------



## JBLGOAT

Everyone with any sort of name value even if it's only one time to job to Peter Avalon.


----------



## Ericmoose

AreYaSerious said:


> Look I would love to see Miz to go there but I can't see Cena, or Orton leaving. Jeff is more then likely going to be there with Matt being there.
> 
> I wouldn't mind seeing Bliss but one I would like to add is Sasha Banks. Last but not least I would like to see Lacey Von Erich and Kelly Kelly.
> 
> 
> However Why Russo and Bischoff, they sort of destroyed WCW..



Why not? It's Eric Bischoff and Vince Russo. 

I wouldn't mind seeing Madison Rayne or Taryn Terrell in AEW either for the women either.


----------



## PhilThePain

Abadon. Scary Marilyn Manson-looking chick would be a great addition to the women's division.


----------



## Britz94xD

In hindsight they probably should have out bid WWE and got Edge. He's a legit star and would've avoided that TNA feel that guys like Jeff Hardy and even Rey Mysterio would invoke in people.

They had a limited budget last year but maybe now they'll whip out the check book. They needed a Goldberg, Batista, Edge, Punk level star.

For the women, they missed out on Scarlett Bordeaux.


----------



## Geeee

Hmm I think they need someone creative and experienced for the women's division. Just listening to the Talk is Jericho podcast it seems like "The Boys" are mostly booking themselves. This might explain why the women's division is bad, since most of the women are inexperienced. Just trying to learn how to wrestle rather than coming up with angles.

That being said, I can't see any of WWE's top women leaving for AEW, since AEW has a much worse women's division, so it's a bit of a catch-22


----------



## Erik.

There are some real good guys in the indies who they could sign off their charisma alone that would elevate the shows they're already putting on. 

I really like Fred Yehi - but also guys like Fatu, Pillman Jr, Starr.


----------



## shandcraig

Why are people wanting wwe people in AEW This is not the 80s and 90s when these promotions acutlly had hot compelling talent to move the needle. They dont have anyone that is A STAR. At this point aew is better off focusing on trying to find break out stars from the indies like they have been doing. I mean nothing wrong with one or to wwe guys here and there but that shouldnot be the focus because i dont think they have done a good job finding the ones. But that is because everyone comes to them for the most part 


Its a big shame all this stuff has happened cus aew was slowly on a roll building up a couple newer talents that are more over than anyone else on the roster. Which says it all


Its like why does the AEW product look like wwe,Big mistake.They should have tried harder to be different. That is what wcw did


----------



## Geeee

Jay White would be an awesome get! Great heel and I love his wrestling style


----------



## TKO Wrestling

Id like to see Khan make a huge investment and purchase TNA, ROH, MLW, & NWA along with signing the available big names to the contracts that it would take to get them here.

AEW World Championship

Mox (C)
Brock
Punk
Jericho
Cody
Omega

National Champ (use NWA belt, top midcard belt, last step to main events)

MJF
Hangman Page
Nick Aldis (C)
Pentagon Jr.
Pac
Brian Cage

Major League Champ (use MLW belt, lower midcard belt, signifies that you made it to the Majors, headed to the top)

Jake Hager
Jacob Fatu (C)
Eli Drake
Moose
Luchasauras
Santana (in big on him as singles guy)

X Division 

Sammy Guevara
Darby Allin
Jungle Boy
Ray Fenix
Marty Squirrel
Adam Cole 

Tag Team Division

FTR
Young Bucks
nZo & Cass
Hart 2.0 (Pillman Jr & Baby Bulldog) w/Bret Hart as manager
MurderHawks (Archer & Wardlow) w/Jake the Snake as manager
Briscos from ROH

The remaining guys can go to Ring of Honor, AEW owned development, they do touring Wed-Sat weekly in small bingo halls and shit. Dark Order abducts Matt Hardy the first Dynamite after the merger and they head down there and anchor development/ROH. I like more of a mix of vets and up and comers for ROH rather than all developmental guys, gives them a chance to work with some vets on their way up).

Hammestone (Champ and first to move up when day comes)
Matt Hardy
Brodie Lee (Dark Order: Lee, Grayson, Blade, Butcher, & Bunny)
Parker Beaudreaux (starts at very bottom and goes level by level up)
Trent (needs new name and gimmick but the talent is obvious, great worker)
Rush from ROH (needs seasoning here, will make it to main roster in time)
Jay Lethal (solid vet to keep around and develop new gen)
Eddie Edwards (see Lethal, Jay)
Lightweight Division, future X guys: Kip Sabian, Flip Gordon, Desmond Xavier, Chris Bey, Daga
Joey Janella

ROH Tag Teams:

Private Party (needs alot of work, great place for them)
The North from Impact
Motor City Machine Guns (great vet team to have around/put over)
Von Erichs (great young team from MLW)
Blade & Butcher w/Bunny (part of Dark Order with Lee & Grayson)
SCU (Daniels out at this point, Kaz & Scorpio Sky, this team goes back and forth between main and ROH)

I feel now is the time for Khan to be spending money. Some of the smaller companies gotta be hurting. He can build a network around theiir libraries and then have one per month.

8 main roster PPVs, one every 6 weeks. For those 4 odd months where you wouldn't have one, you have a ROH developmental show. You show ROH once a week on the network, part of their tour. Powerr has the AEW brand on it, AEW Powerr, and it continues to showcase the lower card guys not getting as much television time. Id make it family friendly and put it on Saturday mornings, brand it for the kids. It can go on the new AEW+ that has new documentaries weekly, all the ppvs, a weekly ROH show and a weekly Powerr show, both just one hour.

The four weekly ROH tour dates are a great place for lower card guys to get extra work in with all the developmental guys. Win/win for guys that need reps and helps sell tickets.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

TKO Wrestling said:


> Id like to see Khan make a huge investment and purchase TNA, ROH, MLW, & NWA along with signing the available big names to the contracts that it would take to get them here.
> 
> AEW World Championship
> 
> Mox (C)
> Brock
> Punk
> Jericho
> Cody
> Omega
> 
> National Champ (use NWA belt, top midcard belt, last step to main events)
> 
> MJF
> Hangman Page
> Nick Aldis (C)
> Pentagon Jr.
> Pac
> Brian Cage
> 
> Major League Champ (use MLW belt, lower midcard belt, signifies that you made it to the Majors, headed to the top)
> 
> Jake Hager
> Jacob Fatu (C)
> Eli Drake
> Moose
> Luchasauras
> Santana (in big on him as singles guy)
> 
> X Division
> 
> Sammy Guevara
> Darby Allin
> Jungle Boy
> Ray Fenix
> Marty Squirrel
> Adam Cole
> 
> Tag Team Division
> 
> FTR
> Young Bucks
> nZo & Cass
> Hart 2.0 (Pillman Jr & Baby Bulldog) w/Bret Hart as manager
> MurderHawks (Archer & Wardlow) w/Jake the Snake as manager
> Briscos from ROH
> 
> The remaining guys can go to Ring of Honor, AEW owned development, they do touring Wed-Sat weekly in small bingo halls and shit. Dark Order abducts Matt Hardy the first Dynamite after the merger and they head down there and anchor development/ROH. I like more of a mix of vets and up and comers for ROH rather than all developmental guys, gives them a chance to work with some vets on their way up).
> 
> Hammestone (Champ and first to move up when day comes)
> Matt Hardy
> Brodie Lee (Dark Order: Lee, Grayson, Blade, Butcher, & Bunny)
> Parker Beaudreaux (starts at very bottom and goes level by level up)
> Trent (needs new name and gimmick but the talent is obvious, great worker)
> Rush from ROH (needs seasoning here, will make it to main roster in time)
> Jay Lethal (solid vet to keep around and develop new gen)
> Eddie Edwards (see Lethal, Jay)
> Lightweight Division, future X guys: Kip Sabian, Flip Gordon, Desmond Xavier, Chris Bey, Daga
> Joey Janella
> 
> ROH Tag Teams:
> 
> Private Party (needs alot of work, great place for them)
> The North from Impact
> Motor City Machine Guns (great vet team to have around/put over)
> Von Erichs (great young team from MLW)
> Blade & Butcher w/Bunny (part of Dark Order with Lee & Grayson)
> SCU (Daniels out at this point, Kaz & Scorpio Sky, this team goes back and forth between main and ROH)


I'm not even going to comment on Brock and Punk jumping to AEW.

Why would all those promotions sell to Khan? ROH is owned by a TV network who uses them for content and ad revenue, Impact is hell bent on being it's own entity, the NWA is a multi millionaires attempt at wrestling and I don't know much about MLW but I doubt they'd sell either.


----------



## TKO Wrestling

Chip Chipperson said:


> I'm not even going to comment on Brock and Punk jumping to AEW.
> 
> Why would all those promotions sell to Khan? ROH is owned by a TV network who uses them for content and ad revenue, Impact is hell bent on being it's own entity, the NWA is a multi millionaires attempt at wrestling and I don't know much about MLW but I doubt they'd sell either.


Theyd all sell for the right price. Impact asked Tony to buy them already once. ROH has tried selling to Vince. NWA is owner by a guy with less than $60 million total net worth. Any of them would sale for the right price.

All it takes is a giant check for them and for Brock/Punk. Punk has already said that neither company is dangling the right carrots, that is code for show me the money. His impact on the brand is worth every penny, imagine Jericho on steroids if you will, it would send shockwaves.

Lesnar will follow the money. If WWE is giving him $12 million per, AEW needs to go $18 million per. He immediately legitimizes everything whether you hardcores want to admit it or not. There is a reason WWE is running 5 hours of Brock on ESPN. He is THE icon of the business right now, the most legitimate guy in the game.

This would be a $100 million+ investment, easily, to get all 6. But I am looking at it from a point of view where Khan puts all the money he has coming in + his own to build something gigantic that, in turns, gets the type of TV rights deals that Raw gets in 4 years when they are up.

It would be far more aggressive than what Tony is doing now. He is being very frugal, when Edge left his negotiations with a $3 million deal, he should have called that night at $4.5 million. He treats it like there is a salary cap. The biggest businesses are built alot of times during hard times. Khan has the money to buy WWE outright, he can definitely spend a small faction of that $100-$200 million, to get his company much more higher profile.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Chip Chipperson said:


> I'm not even going to comment on Brock and Punk jumping to AEW.
> 
> Why would all those promotions sell to Khan? ROH is owned by a TV network who uses them for content and ad revenue, Impact is hell bent on being it's own entity, the NWA is a multi millionaires attempt at wrestling and I don't know much about MLW but I doubt they'd sell either.


Personally, If I'm Khan, I'm going to MLW and offering to buy out the contracts of Hammerstone and Fatu while paying a few extra million on the side so they are able to go out and pay for a few replacement talents; it's worth a shot.


----------



## TKO Wrestling

El Hammerstone said:


> Personally, If I'm Khan, I'm going to MLW and offering to buy out the contracts of Hammerstone and Fatu while paying a few extra million on the side so they are able to go out and pay for a few replacement talents; it's worth a shot.


Cept I’m greedy and want Hart 2 and Von Erichs also!!!


----------



## Chan Hung

FATU, easily. Still young, fresh and a damaging fucker with a good luck and skillset. 

Hammerstone- Solid Midcarder

Von Erichs - Good tag team babyface team. Give them a little edge and they could be even some good heels.


----------



## Britz94xD

TKO Wrestling said:


> Lesnar will follow the money. If WWE is giving him $12 million per, AEW needs to go $18 million per. He immediately legitimizes everything whether you hardcores want to admit it or not. There is a reason WWE is running 5 hours of Brock on ESPN. He is THE icon of the business right now, the most legitimate guy in the game.


If Lesnar's contract Is up in May/June, When will Khan be able to talk to him and offer a deal?


----------



## RiverFenix

Edge was always going to go back to WWE has he felt he owed Vince. Also Vince paid WAY more than AEW was offering. AEW wanted Edge all the way back to be a surprise at All Out PPV - he would have been an interesting get but he's a wwe lifer.

Hammerstone wants to be in WWE. He's tried out there 2-3 times now. I don't think Fatu wanted to go against WWE given basically the rest of his extended family is there. I think MLW has enough money/co-promotional deals right now and could vault to #3 in the US soon enough. Impact has a dreadful roster and will only keep bleeding it's top talent to WWE vs AEW bidding wars. I don't know the politics of it all, but I could see NJPW buying RoH and using it as it's American brand off shoot. 

Corgan's overhead is likely very small given none are on exclusive contracts and he's a internet studio show. This talent also seems to be the types who've burned bridges elsewhere so he's not at risk of losing them to any bidding war or talent raid.


----------



## RapShepard

Su Young
Sexy Star
ODB
Tessa
Taya

Jay Lethal
Briscoes
Ryback


----------



## Stellar

Tessa Blanchard. The last rumor I read is that her contract expires at Impact during the Summer. I know that it's looking less likely that she will leave Impact now that shes the World Champion there, but AEW needs a solid and known talent for the Womens Division. Shes wrestled for the Elite before and her Fathers over there.

I doubt that a Becky, Sasha, Bayley, etc. will ever leave WWE. So Tessa would be a nice grab.

As for the men, I really don't know. Regardless of the reports of unhappy talent in the WWE, others seem to be solid "lifers" there. Like The Miz.


----------



## Jokerface17

Briscoes
Scurll
James storm
Von erichs
Sami Zayn
AJ Styles
Bring Batista out of retirement 
Rhyno
Cesaro
Bully Ray
Jay White
KENTA
Nick Aldis
Dalton Castle
Jay Lethal
Jeff Hardy
The New Day
Adam Cole
RedDragon
Stu Bennet




Ideally I’d like a working agreement with NWA.
I know the NWA title isn’t nearly as prestigious as it once was but I feel like it would be good to see it now and then.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard

TKO Wrestling said:


> Theyd all sell for the right price. Impact asked Tony to buy them already once. ROH has tried selling to Vince. NWA is owner by a guy with less than $60 million total net worth. Any of them would sale for the right price.
> 
> All it takes is a giant check for them and for Brock/Punk. Punk has already said that neither company is dangling the right carrots, that is code for show me the money. His impact on the brand is worth every penny, imagine Jericho on steroids if you will, it would send shockwaves.
> 
> Lesnar will follow the money. If WWE is giving him $12 million per, AEW needs to go $18 million per. He immediately legitimizes everything whether you hardcores want to admit it or not. There is a reason WWE is running 5 hours of Brock on ESPN. He is THE icon of the business right now, the most legitimate guy in the game.
> 
> This would be a $100 million+ investment, easily, to get all 6. But I am looking at it from a point of view where Khan puts all the money he has coming in + his own to build something gigantic that, in turns, gets the type of TV rights deals that Raw gets in 4 years when they are up.
> 
> It would be far more aggressive than what Tony is doing now. He is being very frugal, when Edge left his negotiations with a $3 million deal, he should have called that night at $4.5 million. He treats it like there is a salary cap. The biggest businesses are built alot of times during hard times. Khan has the money to buy WWE outright, he can definitely spend a small faction of that $100-$200 million, to get his company much more higher profile.


This doesn't seem to make any sense outside of from a fans perspective. He's already bought his way into the number 2 spot. Why would he spend 100 million to still remain in the number 2 spot? ROH and Impact can barely help themselves how much sense does it make for him to buy them. MLW and the new NWA are an unknown to anybody that isn't a diehard. ROH and Impact both have their own streaming service that must be fairly low because I've never heard of anyone giving numbers on their subscriber count. 

You also end up getting a bunch of contracts for wrestlers that aren't going to do much to get you anything in return.


----------



## Ozell Gray

TKO Wrestling said:


> Id like to see Khan make a huge investment and purchase TNA, ROH, MLW, & NWA along with signing the available big names to the contracts that it would take to get them here.
> 
> AEW World Championship
> 
> Mox (C)
> Brock
> Punk
> Jericho
> Cody
> Omega
> 
> National Champ (use NWA belt, top midcard belt, last step to main events)
> 
> MJF
> Hangman Page
> Nick Aldis (C)
> Pentagon Jr.
> Pac
> Brian Cage
> 
> Major League Champ (use MLW belt, lower midcard belt, signifies that you made it to the Majors, headed to the top)
> 
> Jake Hager
> Jacob Fatu (C)
> Eli Drake
> Moose
> Luchasauras
> Santana (in big on him as singles guy)
> 
> X Division
> 
> Sammy Guevara
> Darby Allin
> Jungle Boy
> Ray Fenix
> Marty Squirrel
> Adam Cole
> 
> Tag Team Division
> 
> FTR
> Young Bucks
> nZo & Cass
> Hart 2.0 (Pillman Jr & Baby Bulldog) w/Bret Hart as manager
> MurderHawks (Archer & Wardlow) w/Jake the Snake as manager
> Briscos from ROH
> 
> The remaining guys can go to Ring of Honor, AEW owned development, they do touring Wed-Sat weekly in small bingo halls and shit. Dark Order abducts Matt Hardy the first Dynamite after the merger and they head down there and anchor development/ROH. I like more of a mix of vets and up and comers for ROH rather than all developmental guys, gives them a chance to work with some vets on their way up).
> 
> Hammestone (Champ and first to move up when day comes)
> Matt Hardy
> Brodie Lee (Dark Order: Lee, Grayson, Blade, Butcher, & Bunny)
> Parker Beaudreaux (starts at very bottom and goes level by level up)
> Trent (needs new name and gimmick but the talent is obvious, great worker)
> Rush from ROH (needs seasoning here, will make it to main roster in time)
> Jay Lethal (solid vet to keep around and develop new gen)
> Eddie Edwards (see Lethal, Jay)
> Lightweight Division, future X guys: Kip Sabian, Flip Gordon, Desmond Xavier, Chris Bey, Daga
> Joey Janella
> 
> ROH Tag Teams:
> 
> Private Party (needs alot of work, great place for them)
> The North from Impact
> Motor City Machine Guns (great vet team to have around/put over)
> Von Erichs (great young team from MLW)
> Blade & Butcher w/Bunny (part of Dark Order with Lee & Grayson)
> SCU (Daniels out at this point, Kaz & Scorpio Sky, this team goes back and forth between main and ROH)


Anthem and Court Buaer has no intentions of selling Impact and MLW so their is no purchase that'll ever happen with them. And why would they sell their companies to AEW? To satisfy smarks? Impact Wrestling and MLW are profitable companies so theres 0 CHANCE that AEW purchases them. They had the chance to get those talents but they all chose WWE, Impact, ROH, and MLW over AEW. They have no chance of buying NWA either because Billy Corgan is too invested in the company. The only one they have a chance at buying is ROH since ROH is likely losing money again because of their falling business and since Sinclaire tried to sell it to WWE in 2017 and to Anthem in 2019.


----------



## Britz94xD

Why don't AEW, NJPW, ROH, Impact and NWA hold a meeting like the heads of the five families in the Godfather and revive the old territory system? They lend each other talent and then the other reciprocates like grown adults.

AEW would be able to do super-cards like Tag Team champs Omega & Hangman vs Tanahashi & Ibushi etc. The New Japan guys win on the AEW PPV, "Hey we owe you guys one". "Alright cool".


----------



## Jokerface17

Britz94xD said:


> Why don't AEW, NJPW, ROH, Impact and NWA hold a meeting like the heads of the five families in the Godfather and revive the old territory system? They lend each other talent and then the other reciprocates like grown adults.
> 
> AEW would be able to do super-cards like Tag Team champs Omega & Hangman vs Tanahashi & Ibushi etc. The New Japan guys win on the AEW PPV, "Hey we owe you guys one". "Alright cool".


Because AEW and NJPW are miles above the other three. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TKO Wrestling

Jokerface17 said:


> Because AEW and NJPW are miles above the other three.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sprinkle in guys from the other companies. All I want is to add Aldis, Eli, Fatu, Hammerstone to the midcard. Would be top notch.


----------



## Ozell Gray

TKO Wrestling said:


> Theyd all sell for the right price. Impact asked Tony to buy them already once. ROH has tried selling to Vince. NWA is owner by a guy with less than $60 million total net worth. Any of them would sale for the right price.
> 
> All it takes is a giant check for them and for Brock/Punk. Punk has already said that neither company is dangling the right carrots, that is code for show me the money. His impact on the brand is worth every penny, imagine Jericho on steroids if you will, it would send shockwaves.
> 
> Lesnar will follow the money. If WWE is giving him $12 million per, AEW needs to go $18 million per. He immediately legitimizes everything whether you hardcores want to admit it or not. There is a reason WWE is running 5 hours of Brock on ESPN. He is THE icon of the business right now, the most legitimate guy in the game.
> 
> This would be a $100 million+ investment, easily, to get all 6. But I am looking at it from a point of view where Khan puts all the money he has coming in + his own to build something gigantic that, in turns, gets the type of TV rights deals that Raw gets in 4 years when they are up.
> 
> It would be far more aggressive than what Tony is doing now. He is being very frugal, when Edge left his negotiations with a $3 million deal, he should have called that night at $4.5 million. He treats it like there is a salary cap. The biggest businesses are built alot of times during hard times. Khan has the money to buy WWE outright, he can definitely spend a small faction of that $100-$200 million, to get his company much more higher profile.


Impact never asked AEW to purchase it that story was debunked multiple times so I don't know why you're repeating that nonsense for. Anthem has already said they have no intention on selling Impact and add in the fact that Meltzer has 0 sources in Impact so that alone debunks his story.

None of them except for Sinclaire would sell their company. Impact is profitable so no chance of Anthem selling them, MLW is profitable so no chance of Court Bauer selling them, NWA is losing money but Billy Corgan has a plan with it and is too invested to sell it so no chance of them buying that either, and ROH they have a chance at buying them because Sinclaire tried selling ROH to WWE in 2017 and to Anthem in 2019. ROH is losing money and has been since last year so thats the only company AEW has a chance at buying.

Punk wants a Wrestlemania moment but he'd go to AEW if they offer him a big enough contract. AEW however missed their chance last year when Tony Khan gave him an offer in a text messege in stead of one in person.

Giving Punk and Lesnar these huge contracts will do nothing but bleed the company dry in the future so its better to build their own stars NOT be WCW (99-01) 2.0. AEW doesn't have that type of money and no shad Khan won't let Tony Khan spend that type of money either, because Shahid Khan as rich as he is hes not going to put not even 1/3 of his money into a wrestling company thats nothing more than his son's vanity project.

AEW was already $100 million investment last year which was stated by Shahid Khan and Tony Khan in interviews and AEW has already spent half ($50 million) of that $100 million investment. Shahid Khan isn't going to put not even 1/3 of his wealth into AEW because majority of his money goes to the Jaguars and his Automobile company. So AEW won't be getting all this money injected into it like some of you think. And AEW aren't going to get a tv rights deal like Raw because that type of money goes to the NBA. Raw got that type of money because Raw is the highest rated thing on USA Network and USA Network is the number 1 rated network on cable because of Raw. R AEW doesn't have that kind of pull to get that big of a tv rights fee deal because they're not the highest rated thing on the network the NBA are and TNT isn't successful because of Dynamite its successful because of the NBA.

AEW didn't offer Edge anywhere near the type of money that WWE did

Edge made his return to WWE at the 2020 Royal Rumble, reaching the final three before being eliminated by Roman Reigns.


He has since defeated Randy Orton in a brutal, and very long, last man standing match at WrestleMania 36. However, his return to WWE wasn’t always going to happen, as the Rated-R Superstar has admitted that he had talks with AEW before agreeing to sign for WWE again.
In the new WWE 24 documentary which focuses on Edge’s comeback (watch it, it’s really good), he explained that following his spear on Elias at SummerSlam 2019, he was contacted by “another wrestling company”, who asked him whether he might consider joining their ranks if he was cleared.


This was of course AEW, but according to Dave Meltzer, this deal was never really going to happen given the sheer difference in the amount of money the two companies were willing the throw at the WWE Hall of Famer.








Report: AEW Offer For Edge Was "Nowhere Near" Final WWE Offer - WrestleTalk


Edge made his return to WWE at the 2020 Royal Rumble, reaching the final three before being eliminated by Roman Reigns. He has since defeated Randy Orton in a brutal, […]




wrestletalk.com





And Khan can't buy WWE because 1. Vince Mcmahon would never sell WWE and especially not to him. 2. WWE aren't for sell so thats no go.


----------



## Britz94xD

Wait..they still have $50 million left to spend on AEW and that's not counting the TNT television deal?

Surely that's more than enough to get Lesnar and Punk right?


----------



## Jokerface17

Some of y’all really need to learn the difference between sell and sale.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozell Gray

Britz94xD said:


> Wait..they still have $50 million left to spend on AEW and that's not counting the TNT television deal?
> 
> Surely that's more than enough to get Lesnar and Punk right?


In theory yes but actual facts terms no. Because even with the $50 million they have left the expenses from their big money contracts that they gave to Chris Jericho, Jim Ross, and Jon Moxley ect and travel expenses and hotel expenses all eat into that budget. And the $45 million that they're going to get from TNT won't be enough either since their attendance had dropped dramatically from 10,000 to 3,906 so they'll be losing money from ticket sales but making money from tv rights fees and thats not sustainable. Look at it this way TNA was getting $30 million from Spike tv and they were getting 3,500-4,000 people in attendance but they started to bleed money in 2013 because of those big money contracts bled them dry so they had to cut a good portion of the roster. The samething would happen to AEW if they overpay and pay CMPunk and Brock Lesnar big money, because they're already paying Moxley $6 million for 3 years (with opt out clause next month that he can use if hes unhappy), they're paying Chris Jericho $3 million for 3 years, and they're paying Jim Ross $3 million for 3 years. So if you add on CMPunk and Brock Lesnar's big money contracts AEW would be bled dry and go bankrupt. So again I emphasize the point its better for them to build thei rown stars and NOT become a WWE retirement home. Theres no need to sign Lesnar and Punk to big money contracts that you can't pay and get bled dry because if they pay Lesnar and Punk that type of money they'd become WCW (99-01) 2.0

They can just simply do what Impact are doing which is build their own stars and NOT signing WWE rejects.


----------



## Britz94xD

Ah thank you for explaining. I misassumed that all the contracts were factored into the $50 mil already spent.

I agree that they should limit the number of Matt Hardy level stars to avoid being TNA or WCW 2000 but Lesnar, Punk, Bryan are top tier. If AEW were able to get at least one of them then they could run more PPVs a year and presumably the buy rates and TV ratings would increase also. It might be worth it in the long run.

Also they could run a stadium show with Punk and Lesnar on the roster.


----------



## Ozell Gray

Britz94xD said:


> Ah thank you for explaining. I misassumed that all the contracts were factored into the $50 mil already spent.
> 
> I agree that they should limit the number of Matt Hardy level stars to avoid being TNA or WCW 2000 but Lesnar, Punk, Bryan are top tier. If AEW were able to get at least one of them then they could run more PPVs a year and presumably the buy rates and TV ratings would increase also. It might be worth it in the long run.
> 
> Also they could run a stadium show with Punk and Lesnar on the roster.


No problem 😎

Lenar, Punk, and Bryan are big names but AEW doesn't have the money to pay them to jump ship. It'd work in the short run, but it'd hurt in the long run because these ex WWE guys' egos would get in the way and they would want to be pushed over the young talent which isn't good.Now 👉it could work in the long run if these ex WWE guys 1. If the ex WWE guys aren't just there to take advantage of AEW and 2. If AEW use these ex WWE guys like Punk, or Bryan to put over their young talent👈. But I can't see Lesnar jumping ship because Lesnar wouldn't want to work with anyone in AEW unless hes winning every match. Bryan I can't see jumping either because hes comfortable getting his WWE check. 👉They can get CM Punk since WWE wants nothing to do with him.








Report: WWE's Vince McMahon Labelled CM Punk The One Man He Can't Do Business With


Back in November, CM Punk shocked the professional wrestling world when he returned to the WWE fold as an analyst on FOX's WWE Backstage. Ever since then, fans and wrestlers have speculated about if Punk will ever return to the ring. Former Universal Champion Seth Rollins has repeatedly...




cultaholic.com





So they can get Punk if Tony Khan gives him a legit offer in person this time👈.

They wouldn't be able to sellout a stadium even with Punk and Lesnar.


----------



## Britz94xD

Let's say they got Lesnar, Punk and Bryan. They could run PPVs every month with alternating stars like UFC. (Punk main events one PPV, then Lesnar does another, Bryan vs Moxley) etc. The PPV buy rates, merch sales and ticket sales would make back their investment. They'd sell out a stadium too definitely. Video Game in development etc.

If that hypothetical roster can't make wrestling hot again, no one ever will.


----------



## Ozell Gray

Britz94xD said:


> Let's say they got Lesnar, Punk and Bryan. They could run PPVs every month with alternating stars like UFC. (Punk main events one PPV, then Lesnar does another, Bryan vs Moxley) etc. The PPV buy rates, merch sales and ticket sales would make back their investment. They'd sell out a stadium too definitely. Video Game in development etc.
> 
> If that hypothetical roster can't make wrestling hot again, no one ever will.


You're looking at it the wrong type of way. You're looking at it in perspective of if they hypothetically got CM Punk, Daniel Bryan, and Brock Lesnar that they'd do better than they are but the reality is they'd likely do better than they are but only in the short run. If they got all 3 of those hypothetically than it'd boost the tv ratings sure but it'd only be a boost for a week or 2 than they'll fall back to where they are now and the attendance would be the same way.

It could work if the ex WWE aren't there just to take advantage of AEW (being lazy and just there to get the big paychecks) and if AEW builds up their young talent and uses these ex WWE guys to put their young talent over.

But Shahid Khan won't make back his investment if they got all 3 of them though because of the money they'd be paying all 3 of them and they'd only move the needle in the short term (a week or 2) but hurt them long term (bleed them dry because the expenses will start adding up and become more than what the company can bare). They won't sellout a stadium with that roster only WWE can with Wrestlemania.

👉They can be smart and do what Impact Wrestling are doing which is build their own stars and NOT overspending on ex WWE guys. Its better to follow Impact's model and succeed long term than to follow WCW (99-01's) model Also get "The Elite" out of the EVP and booking roles and get some people with experience in booking wrestling shows into those positions👈.

Wrestling in general just isn't popular anymore. The tv ratings have been going down since the Attitude Era (tv ratings been going down since 2000 when The Rock, Steve Austin were still wrestling, and when WWE still had competition in WCW).


----------



## Danielallen1410

Realistically Daniel Bryan is probably the biggest star they could get this year.

cm punks name will never go away.

wouldn’t want Brock as he’d never be full time.

ronda Rousey would be a brilliant way to elevate the women’s division.

in terms of helping with match psychology I’d love them to get Bret Hart on board, I really feel some matches could do with his input as the one thing they lack at the moment is match variation.

Personally though I think the roster is pretty good now, It could just do with one big star and we just need them to rebound when things go back to normal.


----------



## Britz94xD

Ozell Gray said:


> You're looking at it the wrong type of way. You're looking at it in perspective of if they hypothetically got CM Punk, Daniel Bryan, and Brock Lesnar that they'd do better than they are but the reality is they'd likely do better than they are but only in the short run. If they got all 3 of those hypothetically than it'd boost the tv ratings sure but it'd only be a boost for a week or 2 than they'll fall back to where they are now and the attendance would be the same way.
> 
> It could work if the ex WWE aren't there just to take advantage of AEW (being lazy and just there to get the big paychecks) and if AEW builds up their young talent and uses these ex WWE guys to put their young talent over.
> 
> But Shahid Khan won't make back his investment if they got all 3 of them though because of the money they'd be paying all 3 of them and they'd only move the needle in the short term (a week or 2) but hurt them long term (bleed them dry because the expenses will start adding up and become more than what the company can bare). They won't sellout a stadium with that roster only WWE can with Wrestlemania.
> 
> 👉They can be smart and do what Impact Wrestling are doing which is build their own stars and NOT overspending on ex WWE guys. Its better to follow Impact's model and succeed long term than to follow WCW (99-01's) model Also get "The Elite" out of the EVP and booking roles and get some people with experience in booking wrestling shows into those positions👈.
> 
> Wrestling in general just isn't popular anymore. The tv ratings have been going down since the Attitude Era (tv ratings been going down since 2000 when The Rock, Steve Austin were still wrestling, and when WWE still had competition in WCW).


They could play the long game but I've heard Tony Khan say in interviews that he wants to run stadiums soon and has other high aspirations. 

If you have Lesnar, Punk, Bryan, Cody, Jericho, Omega, Moxley on the same roster, there's no way there's going to be a small boost in ratings and then return to their normal. AEW would become every wrestling fans wet dream and WWE would be irrelevant.

Didn't like 40,000 people try to buy tickets for Double or Nothing last year. That tells you the demand they had when people thought AEW were going to be the saviours of wrestling.

WWE have now locked up most of their guys in 5 year contracts and are trying to starve AEW of top talent. If Khan doesn't try to get Bryan now, he might not get another chance. Same with Lesnar and Punk due to age.

If AEW play the long game like you suggest, they will be #2 wrestling company for the next couple of years OR right now there's a rare opportunity to go full Blitzkrieg on WWE while they are wounded and at their lowest popularity.


----------



## Dizzie

Nakamura 
Jay white
Ricky banderas aka mil muertos
Ar fox
Famous b
Briscoe's
Matt cross


----------



## Jazminator

I’ll limit myself to seven, and yes, most of these are unrealistic:

Nick Aldis
Tessa Blanchard
Sami Callihan
The Revival
The IIconics
Will Ospreay
Kota Ibushi

As for AEW buying out other companies, that would be good for AEW but horrible for pro wrestling. I’m rooting for more competition within the industry, not less. We should be grateful to have Impact, ROH, NWA, New Japan, etc. around.


----------



## Ozell Gray

Britz94xD said:


> They could play the long game but I've heard Tony Khan say in interviews that he wants to run stadiums soon and has other high aspirations.


If Tony Khan said that then hes an idiot because they wouldn't be able to sellout a stadium no matter who they have on the card. This is why AEW needs someone like Arn Anderson or J.R to run the company because its clear Tony Khan has no clue of what hes doing. They'd lose so much money by renting out stadiums thats its not even funny.



If you have Lesnar, Punk, Bryan, Cody, Jericho, Omega, Moxley on the same roster, there's no way there's going to be a small boost in ratings and then return to their normal. AEW would become every wrestling fans wet dream and WWE would be irrelevant.

[/QUOTE]

I don't think you're getting if they have Cody, Jericho, Lesnar, Moxley, Punk, and Omegain the same company the ratings will only boost for a week or 2 and then go back to where they are because the curiosity wore off. And WWE wouldn't become irrevelent because the still have casuals watching them, and AEW only has hardcore fans watching it and not to mention casuals don't even know that AEW even exist. WWE would still be the biggest company in the industry.



Didn't like 40,000 people try to buy tickets for Double or Nothing last year. That tells you the demand they had when people thought AEW were going to be the saviours of wrestling.[/QUOTE]

Thats what Meltzer claims but there was never any confirmation for that, but even if it was true that was only for their debut company show not their other shows, whichis evident by the dramatic decline in attendance before COVID 19. They can't fill a stadium because they were doing barely 3,906 in 10,000 seat arenas so how are they all of a sudden going to fill a stadium?



WWE have now locked up most of their guys in 5 year contracts and are trying to starve AEW of top talent. If Khan doesn't try to get Bryan now, he might not get another chance. Same with Lesnar and Punk due to age.
[/QUOTE]

Thats the point Tony Khan has a chance to get them but can AEW pay them big money with their budget to land them? I mean Tony Khan can call CM Punk now and meet him in person and give him a big money offer and he'd sign it because Punk has already said he would've signed with them if they gave him a offer in person and gave him a big enough offer.


If AEW play the long game like you suggest, they will be #2 wrestling company for the next couple of years OR right now there's a rare opportunity to go full Blitzkrieg on WWE while they are wounded and at their lowest popularity.
[/QUOTE]

Which is better go sign these guys to big money contracts while you're the number 2 company in the U.S and lose a ton of money where its not sustainable or play the long game and build your own stars? If they do what you're suggesting, sign these guys to big money contracts and compete with WWE while they're at their lowest in terms of popularity that would kill AEW. 1. Those contracts would bleed that company dry and bankrupt it and then Shahid Khan will just sell it to WWE and Im sure you don't want that do you? 2. WWE are too big to compete with even with it at its lowest in terms of popularity. AEW wouldn't be able to compete because they'd get stomped.

Its better to play the long game and build their young talent up and focus on themselves.


----------



## Danielallen1410

Ozell Gray said:


> If Tony Khan said that then hes an idiot because they wouldn't be able to sellout a stadium no matter who they have on the card. This is why AEW needs someone like Arn Anderson or J.R to run the company because its clear Tony Khan has no clue of what hes doing. They'd lose so much money by renting out stadiums thats its not even funny.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have Lesnar, Punk, Bryan, Cody, Jericho, Omega, Moxley on the same roster, there's no way there's going to be a small boost in ratings and then return to their normal. AEW would become every wrestling fans wet dream and WWE would be irrelevant.


I don't think you're getting if they have Cody, Jericho, Lesnar, Moxley, Punk, and Omegain the same company the ratings will only boost for a week or 2 and then go back to where they are because the curiosity wore off. And WWE wouldn't become irrevelent because the still have casuals watching them, and AEW only has hardcore fans watching it and not to mention casuals don't even know that AEW even exist. WWE would still be the biggest company in the industry.



Didn't like 40,000 people try to buy tickets for Double or Nothing last year. That tells you the demand they had when people thought AEW were going to be the saviours of wrestling.[/QUOTE]

Thats what Meltzer claims but there was never any confirmation for that, but even if it was true that was only for their debut company show not their other shows, whichis evident by the dramatic decline in attendance before COVID 19. They can't fill a stadium because they were doing barely 3,906 in 10,000 seat arenas so how are they all of a sudden going to fill a stadium?



WWE have now locked up most of their guys in 5 year contracts and are trying to starve AEW of top talent. If Khan doesn't try to get Bryan now, he might not get another chance. Same with Lesnar and Punk due to age.
[/QUOTE]

Thats the point Tony Khan has a chance to get them but can AEW pay them big money with their budget to land them? I mean Tony Khan can call CM Punk now and meet him in person and give him a big money offer and he'd sign it because Punk has already said he would've signed with them if they gave him a offer in person and gave him a big enough offer.


If AEW play the long game like you suggest, they will be #2 wrestling company for the next couple of years OR right now there's a rare opportunity to go full Blitzkrieg on WWE while they are wounded and at their lowest popularity.
[/QUOTE]

Which is better go sign these guys to big money contracts while you're the number 2 company in the U.S and lose a ton of money where its not sustainable or play the long game and build your own stars? If they do what you're suggesting, sign these guys to big money contracts and compete with WWE while they're at their lowest in terms of popularity that would kill AEW. 1. Those contracts would bleed that company dry and bankrupt it and then Shahid Khan will just sell it to WWE and Im sure you don't want that do you? 2. WWE are too big to compete with even with it at its lowest in terms of popularity. AEW wouldn't be able to compete because they'd get stomped.

Its better to play the long game and build their young talent up and focus on themselves.
[/QUOTE]

why are you so sure it would only gain them viewers short term?

is there anything they can do to gain and keep viewers in your eyes?

they need fresh eyes on the product, and when those eyes watch they have to do something to keep those eyes on it. 

Punk, Bryan and Lesnar would definpartly do both of those things.


----------



## ABH-22

I believe Rusev's deal is up sometime this year and also Sami Callihan in december. Those two would be perfect


----------



## Ozell Gray

Danielallen1410 said:


> I don't think you're getting if they have Cody, Jericho, Lesnar, Moxley, Punk, and Omegain the same company the ratings will only boost for a week or 2 and then go back to where they are because the curiosity wore off. And WWE wouldn't become irrevelent because the still have casuals watching them, and AEW only has hardcore fans watching it and not to mention casuals don't even know that AEW even exist. WWE would still be the biggest company in the industry.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't like 40,000 people try to buy tickets for Double or Nothing last year. That tells you the demand they had when people thought AEW were going to be the saviours of wrestling.


Thats what Meltzer claims but there was never any confirmation for that, but even if it was true that was only for their debut company show not their other shows, whichis evident by the dramatic decline in attendance before COVID 19. They can't fill a stadium because they were doing barely 3,906 in 10,000 seat arenas so how are they all of a sudden going to fill a stadium?



WWE have now locked up most of their guys in 5 year contracts and are trying to starve AEW of top talent. If Khan doesn't try to get Bryan now, he might not get another chance. Same with Lesnar and Punk due to age.
[/QUOTE]

Thats the point Tony Khan has a chance to get them but can AEW pay them big money with their budget to land them? I mean Tony Khan can call CM Punk now and meet him in person and give him a big money offer and he'd sign it because Punk has already said he would've signed with them if they gave him a offer in person and gave him a big enough offer.


If AEW play the long game like you suggest, they will be #2 wrestling company for the next couple of years OR right now there's a rare opportunity to go full Blitzkrieg on WWE while they are wounded and at their lowest popularity.
[/QUOTE]

Which is better go sign these guys to big money contracts while you're the number 2 company in the U.S and lose a ton of money where its not sustainable or play the long game and build your own stars? If they do what you're suggesting, sign these guys to big money contracts and compete with WWE while they're at their lowest in terms of popularity that would kill AEW. 1. Those contracts would bleed that company dry and bankrupt it and then Shahid Khan will just sell it to WWE and Im sure you don't want that do you? 2. WWE are too big to compete with even with it at its lowest in terms of popularity. AEW wouldn't be able to compete because they'd get stomped.

Its better to play the long game and build their young talent up and focus on themselves.
[/QUOTE]

why are you so sure it would only gain them viewers short term?

is there anything they can do to gain and keep viewers in your eyes?

they need fresh eyes on the product, and when those eyes watch they have to do something to keep those eyes on it.

Punk, Bryan and Lesnar would definpartly do both of those things.
[/QUOTE]

Im sure it'd gain them short term success but long term damage because people will only tune in for the first 2 weeks to see what they're going to do and then they'll tune out.

They can keep the viewers they have by playing the long game (building their young talent) and they'll succeed in the long run.

Yes they need new eyes but those new eyes won't stick around with guys like Punk, Lesnar, and Bryan, because people have already seen them in WWE and plus they're old. You keep the new eyes long term by pushing young talent NOT ex WWE guys.


----------



## Britz94xD

If AEW ran a stadium for their biggest show of the year with that many stars, they'd be able to sell it out no doubt about it. They've been struggling to fill their TV shows but all their PPVs have sold out immediately. Fans would will it into existence like All-In and Double or Nothing.

WWE's audience is mostly 50+ years old. AEW don't want those "casuals", they're after the 18-35 yo demo.



Ozell Gray said:


> Which is better go sign these guys to big money contracts while you're the number 2 company in the U.S and lose a ton of money where its not sustainable or play the long game and build your own stars? If they do what you're suggesting, sign these guys to big money contracts and compete with WWE while they're at their lowest in terms of popularity that would kill AEW. 1. Those contracts would bleed that company dry and bankrupt it and then Shahid Khan will just sell it to WWE and Im sure you don't want that do you? 2. WWE are too big to compete with even with it at its lowest in terms of popularity. AEW wouldn't be able to compete because they'd get stomped.


AEW are getting friend zoned as the #2 Wrestling promotion. If they don't take chances now, they'll just be the new Impact in 3 years.

Punk and Lesnar are more important as *symbols* than having them for their actual wrestling talent.(which is considerable). AEW not getting these guys would be like WCW not wanting Hogan and Savage in '95.

If they run 6 to 12 PPVs in the next year at 100,000 buys each(minimum). The Merch Sales, Ticket Sales from arenas and stadium and Game sales will put them in the green. This is some Machiavellian shit, the time to strike is now.


----------



## Ozell Gray

Britz94xD said:


> If AEW ran a stadium for their biggest show of the year with that many stars, they'd be able to sell it out no doubt about it. They've been struggling to fill their TV shows but all their PPVs have sold out immediately. Fans would will it into existence like All-In and Double or Nothing.


They won't sell it even if they had that amount of stars. Oh no doubt that they've done good attendance for ppvs but bad for Dynamite. And they soldout those ppvs in 10,000 seat arenas.

WWE's audience is mostly 50+ years old. AEW don't want those "casuals", they're after the 18-35 yo demo.
[/QUOTE]

WWE's audience is made up of mostly 50+ year olds which is true, but WWE still has more younger fans then AEW which evident by Raw getting 0.7 and Smackdown getting a 0.8 in the 18-49 demo. 👉But how are AEW going to succeed long term without casuals👈? They need casuals if they want to succeed. WWE has succeeded because they have casuals, WCW succeeded because they had casuals, and TNA succeeded because they had casuals. All 3 of these companies succeeded because they had casuals which AEW should be trying to court casuals so they can succeed. They can't survive by appealling to smarks.



AEW are getting friend zoned as the #2 Wrestling promotion. If they don't take chances now, they'll just be the new Impact in 3 years.

[/QUOTE]

AEW are the number 2 promotion in the U.S. I didn't say not to take chances what Im saying is to run stadiums, pay these WWE guys big money contracts, and try and compete with WWE is foolish.They need to take the risk and pay CM Punk the big money contract and see how it goes. WCW and TNA grew their companies successfully by taking risks like WCW signing Hogan and TNA by signing Angle and Sting. AEW need to a risk like that to succeed. Even Impact has been growing its product by taking risks the last 2 years. Anthem signed a deal with IHeartMedia to promote Impact and help it grow and they just had Dr. Ariel (I think thats his name) as the new General Manager of Fight Network and Impact Wrestling to grow both companies revenue. So Impact can take a risk why can't AEW?


Punk and Lesnar are more important as *symbols* than having them for they're actual wrestling talent.(which is considerable).

[/QUOTE]

They'd be big names and solidify AEW as legit but that means nothing if AEW doesn't put their young talent over Punk, Lesnar, and Bryan. They'd still have to play the long game with their young talent even with those 3 guys because they can't just push ex WWE guys (Lesnar, Bryan, Punk, Jericho, and Moxley). They have to build up their young talent as well.


If they run 6 to 12 PPVs in the next year at 100,000 buys each(minimum). The Merch Sales, Ticket Sales from arenas and stadium and Game sales will put them in the green. This is some Machiavellian shit, the time to strike is now.
[/QUOTE]

Yes the time to strike is now I don't disagree with you there but my thing has been from the beginning they have to be smart in how they go about it. 👉Heres how they can smartly strike right now by 1. Signing Punk because he sign a big name and he'd bring legitimicy to AEW. 2. Run 5,000 seat arenas for Dynamite since they've only been able to get 3,906 recently. 3. Run 10,000 seat arenas only for ppvs since thats the only time they can get big attendance numbers. 4. See if they can get Lesnar for cheaper money then what hes getting WWE. If he wants what hes making in WWE then let him be and let him go back to WWE because thats too much money. 5. See if they can get Daniel Bryan and if they offer him more money than what hes getting in WWE then he'd jump ship. 6. Don't rent out stadiums since they won't be able to fill even 1/3 of it. Don't book stadiums because they'd get the same amount of fans in those stadiums that they get weekly for Dynamite and that'll be embarrassing and stupid their part. 7. Remove "The Elite" from their EVP and booking roles and give those roles to J.R, Arn Anderson, and DDP. The inmates should never be running the asylum. Give those positions to the 3 guys I mentioned up above because those are guys who has been in the industry for 30+ years now. J.R, Arn Anderson, and DDP will help the company because they would know what they're doing since they've been in the industry a long time especially J.R since he worked behind the scenes for WWE back in the day👈.


----------



## Cult03

MEN
Lokomotiv Ivan Marko
Hafpor Bjornsson
William Eaver
Hammerstone
Caveman Ugg
Juice Robinson
Anthony Greene
Alex Zayne
Danhausen
SCHAFF
Titan
Bill Collier
Jiro Kuroshio
Duke Davis and Ganon Jones Jr.
Edge Stone
Mance Warner
David Starr
Mil Muertes with Karlee Perez of course
Marshall and Ross Von Erich
Cara Noir
Aussie Open (Mark Davis and Kyle Fletcher)
Jacob Fatu
Brian Pillman Jr.
Eli Drake
Vinny Marseglia

WOMEN
Tessa Blanchard
Heidi Katrina
Mariah May
Steph DeLander
Allie Recks
Ava Everett
Cali Young
Lindsay Snow
Gisele Shaw
Lady Shani
Leyla Hirsch
Rebel Kel
Jordynne Grace
Paige Vanzant
Tenille Dashwood
Ivelisse
Kamilla Kaine

Big list but I'd also cut a fair chunk of the roster. Alex Reynolds, Kong, Big Swole, Cutler, Chuck Taylor, CIMA, Luther, Emi Sakura, Havoc, Janella, Silver, Sabian, Leva Bates, Stunt, Mel, Nakazawa, Avalon, QT Marshall, Shawn Spears, Sonny Kiss all don't have a place in a company that claims to be Elite. I'd also move Daniels and Kaz into a backstage/training role. I'd use Dark as a development show, allowing the Austin Gunns, Anna Jayys, Private Party, Anthony Ogogo, Sadie Gibbs etc. to be shown to an audience without stinking up the main product by being green.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Britz94xD said:


> Why don't AEW, NJPW, ROH, Impact and NWA hold a meeting like the heads of the five families in the Godfather and revive the old territory system? They lend each other talent and then the other reciprocates like grown adults.
> 
> AEW would be able to do super-cards like Tag Team champs Omega & Hangman vs Tanahashi & Ibushi etc. The New Japan guys win on the AEW PPV, "Hey we owe you guys one". "Alright cool".


The reason the old territory system worked was the individual territory promoters had regional television not national and the internet didn't exist. So for example back in the day Ric Flair could come to town for a tour and work 60 minute broadways all week and draw big houses against the local promotions top guy and Flair's home promoter wouldn't care because the only people who would really know were those in attendance or if it was the big weekly show the TV audience would know also but they wouldn't know Flair worked 7 broadways only that he did it once. Flair's home market wouldn't know he was taken to his limits in Alabama by some local wrestler.

Same with the special attraction guys. If you had The Sheik come in for a month or two on TV, tear shit apart and then put over your big babyface he could do that with only one market finding out which would be that promoters home market. This would allow The Sheik to get years and years (Even longer since he was a top guy in a territory and could go back) out of just doing the same thing. The fans were none the wiser.

In 2020 with the internet and every company that is profitable being on national television it's impossible. Hypothetically lets say AEW and NJPW come to an agreement to host Moxley Vs Okada on AEW PPV. If Okada comes out and loses on that PPV it would be news in Japan within 5 minutes and possibly hurt him in Japan so NJPW wouldn't do it. Same with Nick Aldis going to Japan and doing jobs in NJPW they most likely wouldn't want that because it makes their World Champion look like a chump that can't go with Japan's best.

Plus, I think it's important to point out that there is no real money to be made from a talent agreement. AEW could get Tanahashi and Ibushi in for a show but nobody really cares about those guys except hardcore American NJPW fans. It's aiming your product at a minority even more than AEW do usually.


----------



## El Hammerstone

So, the guy that Archer squashed this week was the second guy in as many weeks that was trained by AR Fox; I can't say I'd mind Fox himself being given a shot as a lower midcard act in the company (he's listed as a freelancer). He'd be preferable to guys like Nakazawa, that's for certain.


----------



## RiverFenix

AR Fox has a hardcore porn video past. Though really this day in age as long as they were all consenting adults and it was long enough ago I'm not sure it would cause much of a ripple.


----------



## Cult03

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> AR Fox has a hardcore porn video past. Though really this day in age as long as they were all consenting adults and it was long enough ago I'm not sure it would cause much of a ripple.


There's a video on Darby Allins phone of him taking advantage of a drug addict, that he unapologetically brags about. AEW don't give a shit about the public image of their wrestlers.


----------



## liquified perception

kozlov


----------



## taker1986

I'll list who I'd like to see in AEW that I think could/will end up signing.

Jeff Hardy - His contract would've been up the same time as Matt hadn't he not got injured. Wherever Matt goes Jeff normally isn't far behind so I think he ends up in AEW. Jeff/Allin feud would be money.

Bryan - Daniel Bryan's contract is up next year. I can easily see him making the jump to AEW. I think he's someone with the same wrestling principles as Moxley and will want another challenge before he retires.

Ryback - Again I think he's someone that I see in AEW. Kayfabe he'd be a big deal as he's main evented PPVs against the likes of Cena and Punk and has a large social media following. Only Jericho and Moxley are more well known and I'd be interested in potential feuds he can have with Archer, Wardlow and Hager.

Tessa Blanchard - She's pretty much done everything in impact, there's nothing else for her do to so I doubt she'll re-sign with them. I think she'll end up in AEW because her father is there and she has heat with some of the WWE/NXT females which means she's unlikely to go there.

Asuka - Honestly she'd be far better off in AEW. Every time she's getting some momentum in WWE they kill it stone dead. I can see her making the jump to AEW before she retires.


----------



## Speedy McFist

Rob Van Dam
Enzo Amore
Dana Brooke


----------



## Britz94xD

Did Tony Khan really not meet with CM Punk in person? WTF, no wonder he didn't take them seriously.



taker1986 said:


> Bryan - Daniel Bryan's contract is up next year. I can easily see him making the jump to AEW. I think he's someone with the same wrestling principles as Moxley and will want another challenge before he retires.


Bryan's contract is up in a couple of months.


----------



## taker1986

Britz94xD said:


> Bryan's contract is up in a couple of months.


Really? I thought it was next year. He signed a new contract with WWE in 2018, was it just for 2 years instead if 3. If that's the case maybe we'll see him in AEW sooner than I thought.


----------



## bonkertons

Regardless of who they target, I just hope they don't completely water down their roster. I think right now there is enough depth in the men's division to get them by for a while, especially with the arrival of guys like Brodie, Archer, Hardy. They need to continue building guys like Sammy, MJF and Darby up which will go a long way. Either way there are plenty of fresh feuds they can still book, and with the addition of the TNT belt it will give the midcard feuds some meaning behind them as well.

What they need desperately though is credibility in the women's division. They probably need Tessa more than any other realistic target that's out there. If they can sign her and somehow luck into getting a star from WWE(one of the horsewomen, Asuka, or Io...hell maybe even Ronda depending on when her contract ends), I think the division will be leaps and bounds ahead of where it is now. Right now there is just no definitive face of that division. I know people are high on Brit but she still has a ways to go.


----------



## Zapato

I agree completely Bonkertons. I admit I do not watch AEW Dark but my argument still is they have to make more out of what they already have, and make me care about them before going on a hiring spree. Jericho’s reaction on commentary pretty much summed my view during last nights show ‘who’s that, where did that come from, how long has he done that...’


----------



## Danielallen1410

Daniel Bryan Shares How Much Term Is Left On His Contract


WWE Champion Daniel Bryan revealed how many years are on the new contract he recently signed with the promotion.




www.thesportster.com





Daniel Bryan’s contract expires in 2021 according to this Daniel Bryan Shares How Much Term Is Left On His Contract


----------



## liquified perception

that's fake


----------



## AreYaSerious

bonkertons said:


> Regardless of who they target, I just hope they don't completely water down their roster. I think right now there is enough depth in the men's division to get them by for a while, especially with the arrival of guys like Brodie, Archer, Hardy. They need to continue building guys like Sammy, MJF and Darby up which will go a long way. Either way there are plenty of fresh feuds they can still book, and with the addition of the TNT belt it will give the midcard feuds some meaning behind them as well.
> 
> What they need desperately though is credibility in the women's division. They probably need Tessa more than any other realistic target that's out there. If they can sign her and somehow luck into getting a star from WWE(one of the horsewomen, Asuka, or Io...hell maybe even Ronda depending on when her contract ends), I think the division will be leaps and bounds ahead of where it is now. Right now there is just no definitive face of that division. I know people are high on Brit but she still has a ways to go.


I'd like to see them get better talent as they go though. That's the reason for this post. I do agree they shouldn't add guys just to add guys.


----------



## Ozell Gray

They need to see if they can get CM Punk because hes already said in interviews that he would've signed with AEW if they would've gave him an offer in person instead of text messege.


A large portion of the wrestling community is hoping to see CM Punk in AEW, and now the former WWE star has confirmed he recently received an offer from the company (via text message).

Punk was brutally honest, so it would seem, about his relationship with All Elite Wrestling while *speaking with ESPN’s Marc Raimondi* to promote an upcoming appearance at Starrcast.

When asked if he had a relationship with AEW, Punk firmly stated no.
“I know they like to talk about me a lot. If I text Matt Jackson, “Hey, have a great show tonight,” which I did when they had their big show in Vegas, that somehow turns into Tony Khan telling people he has a great relationship with me. I’ve said in the past I’ve talked to them, but nothing ever came of anything,” he added.
Punk also addressed fans having expectations to see him at All Out because of his scheduled appearance at Starrcast:


> “I think if there’s an expectation, it’s purely been built by them. My silence to some fans means something. They’re trying to read the tea leaves, but there’s nothing to read. I even feel like talking about it may feel like I’m putting some sort of negative slant on it, but I’m really not. The fact is I know they’ve teased me ad nauseam, and if anybody is gonna get mad it’s at me because I don’t show up. Well then, I don’t know what to tell you. That’s one of those things that’s none of my business.”
> “They do videos where they talk about me. They’re constantly talking about me in the media. And again, maybe this sounds like I’m badgering them, but I’m not. It’s just something that happens. I’m a popular guy to talk about. But I’m not doing interviews talking about them. If people ask me about it, I say no, I won’t be there.”


The UFC contracted fighter was then asked straight up if anything between he and AEW was imminent and this is what he said:


> *Punk:* The last thing I got — I got a text from Cody [Rhodes]. And again, I almost don’t even know how to reply to them sometimes, because if I reply, they do interviews and are like, “Oh yeah, I just talked to Punk.” I’m kind of damned if I do, damned if I don’t. I always think if somebody wants to do business with me, they can come talk to me. Texting offers isn’t really a way to do good business, at least.
> *ESPN:* Was it an offer via text?
> *Punk: *It was texted through three people and an offer came in through text. This is like a month ago, maybe.
> *ESPN: *An offer for All Out?
> *Punk:* I think it was just a general offer. I never could have done the last one in Vegas [Double or Nothing], because I was in California for CFFC.


Punk talked about his UFC future as well in the interview and how he wouldn’t be surprised to get cut.
“I’m not that dude that sat down on a stage in Vegas eight years ago,” he added. “I’m not the dude that left WWE. I’m not that guy. That was five-years-ago Phil. I’m a different dude now. People still have that connotation, like, “Oh, he hates WWE.” And it’s just like, no, I’ve let all that go, and I’ve let all that go so long ago. But there are people that hold on to that. They still think or want me to be who I was. I’m not who I was yesterday. This is my journey, this is my odyssey.”

Punk also said he doesn’t expect to be involved in wrestling by 2020 — but anything is possible.









CM Punk Says He Received an Offer from AEW Via Text Message


Former WWE star CM Punk has confirmed he recently received an offer from All Elite Wrestling ... via text message.




www.prowrestlingsheet.com






Between his appearance at _Starrcast III_ and his numerous interviews leading up to the release of _The Girl on the Third Floor_, CM Punk has been back in the headlines for months. And with that return comes renewed speculation that he return to the world of professional wrestling, whether it be back in the WWE or with the new All Elite Wrestling promotion. On the latest episode of Barstool Sports' _My Mom's Basement_, Punk made it clear that he'd "absolutely" be open to returning to wrestling in some capacity.
"For five years I've always been asked that question," Punk said. "No matter what I say, it gets reduced to clickbait and it gets warped. I've gone through some many iterations of people saying, 'Oh, Punk hates wrestling.' None of that was ever the case. I think I've always been open to it. My attitude has always been that I don't see it happening. I think I've talked about it more recently, but my attitude hasn't changed. People always ask what would it take to go back, and I say it would take a big bag. So people use their imaginations.

"I guess I'm the white whale in pro wrestling," he later added. "I'm open to the idea. I just haven't been approached properly. I'm not courting anybody to show up with a dozen roses to my front door. Even just talking about it is kinda gross and I know it's annoying. Master P reached out on Instagram and wants to talk to me. I don't know what that's about."









CM Punk Says He's Absolutely Open to Returning to the Wrestling Industry, Gives Update on WWE Backstage


Between his appearance at Starrcast III and his numerous interviews leading up to the release of [...]




comicbook.com





So its all about giving him an offer for a large sum of money and doing it in person. If they sign him it'd probably bring some legitimicy to AEW and not to mention they have a shot at signing him too since WWE wants nothing to do with CM Punk









Report: WWE's Vince McMahon Labelled CM Punk The One Man He Can't Do Business With


Back in November, CM Punk shocked the professional wrestling world when he returned to the WWE fold as an analyst on FOX's WWE Backstage. Ever since then, fans and wrestlers have speculated about if Punk will ever return to the ring. Former Universal Champion Seth Rollins has repeatedly...




cultaholic.com





So its up to AEW on if they want to sign him and potentially grow or not sign him and continue to get midcard ex WWE guys and remain a small promotion.


----------



## bdon

Well, I’d like to see Kenny Omega become a full timer.

Does that count?


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Who texts an actual offer through to someone? Again, this is something that an independent company would do but when you want to sign arguably one of the biggest names in modern wrestling you get them on a plane, fly them in and meet with them.


----------



## Ozell Gray

Chip Chipperson said:


> Who texts an actual offer through to someone? Again, this is something that an independent company would do but when you want to sign arguably one of the biggest names in modern wrestling you get them on a plane, fly them in and meet with them.


Exactly that was Punk's issue with them. They texted him in offer instead of meeting with him in person and giving himan offer. Just the way money mark handled the whole situation shows he has no clue of what hes doing.


----------



## Cult03

Chip Chipperson said:


> Who texts an actual offer through to someone? Again, this is something that an independent company would do but when you want to sign arguably one of the biggest names in modern wrestling you get them on a plane, fly them in and meet with them.


You know who. This guy does


----------



## Deathiscoming

I'd like to see Gillberg, Ellsworth, and Val Venis in AEW.


----------



## THA_WRESTER

When (hopefully) things go back to normal, I imagine Brian Cage, and The Revival will be making their debuts, Jeff Cobb will be more of a main stay, and they'll continue building the guys they already have and rightfully so due to the fact that the roster does seem to be pretty full at the moment. But overtime give me Jacob Fatu, Hammerstone, Pillman Jr, Tama Tonga, Ryback, CM Punk, Mil Muertes w/ Katrina, Adam Cole, Tessa Blanchard, Asuka, Su Young, Rosemary, Ivellese, and Dario Cueto as a manager and they would have potential to match WWE in star power given the right booking and direction which I know they'd be more than capable of pulling off.


----------



## go stros

Instead of spending big money on big names they really need to focus on what they got. The talent is there. The biggest problem I see is they don't know how to use it.


----------



## TD Stinger

I think overall AEW has assembled a good amount of talent and once things are back to normal and they have their full roster available, it will show.

So I'm at the point now where I really don't want them to sign more guys because they already have enough talent for their shows.

The only people I want to see them sign are either big time free agents, like if someone like Okada became available, or big time prospects like Jacob Fatu.


----------



## MaseMan

I love the idea of Dario Cueto coming in as a manager. Wrestling needs more pure managers, vs more retired veterans or female wrestlers acting as managers.


----------



## go stros

MaseMan said:


> I love the idea of Dario Cueto coming in as a manager. Wrestling needs more pure managers, vs more retired veterans or female wrestlers acting as managers.


he would have made a great Exalted One

and agreed wrestling need more managers.


----------



## JBLGOAT

go stros said:


> he would have made a great Exalted One
> 
> and agreed wrestling need more managers.


Nope hate pure managers. Why have someone get over when they can't work a match?


----------



## Asuka842

Brian Cage.


----------



## shandcraig

Mexican talent. AEW badly needs wrestlers with style,Character,Flavor and more diverse technical wrestling styles. Its becoming to bland of a roster with the same old geek and style wrestling.


----------



## TKO Wrestling

JBLGOAT said:


> Nope hate pure managers. Why have someone get over when they can't work a match?


Managers are like pyro, they just make things better.


----------



## go stros

JBLGOAT said:


> Nope hate pure managers. Why have someone get over when they can't work a match?


kinda like why push a wrestler that lacks charisma and is the definition of suck when they are on the mic?


----------



## AEW_19

shandcraig said:


> Mexican talent. AEW badly needs wrestlers with style,Character,Flavor and more diverse technical wrestling styles. Its becoming to bland of a roster with the same old geek and style wrestling.


I heard an interview recently where Cody said he liked Black Tauras and El Hijo Del Vikingo and wanted to work with them. I wouldn't be surprised to see them in the near future. I think AEW are trying to bed the roster in first.


----------



## RiverFenix

I don't think Bryan ever cuts ties with WWE as there is too much security and retirement money to leave on the table. I would like to see one last ride of Bryan Danielson though - but not sure his body could really hold up to how he's want to do it.

Chad Gable is criminally underused I think by WWE. But I also think he recently signed one of those 5 year deals. I really don't want anybody who decided to stick with wwe even after AEW became a thing. Moxley, Brodie Lee and potentially not The Revival all got out first chance they could to take their shot.


----------



## Cult03

Imagine if the Inner Circler was Jericho, Hammerstone, Guevara and the Von Erichs. That team would have been awesome. I honestly think almost every single thing this company has done could have been done slightly better by bringing in the right people and keeping the wrong people at PWG/ your local indy company.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Cult03 said:


> Imagine if the Inner Circler was Jericho, Hammerstone, Guevara and the Von Erichs. That team would have been awesome. I honestly think almost every single thing this company has done could have been done slightly better by bringing in the right people and keeping the wrong people at PWG/ your local indy company.


Indeed. To be fair, I quite like Santana and Ortiz, but they'd likely be much better suited on their own, perhaps with Diamante as their valet, recreating that former LAX connection (if she's actually with the company, she's been on a number of Dark episodes).


----------



## Cult03

El Hammerstone said:


> Indeed. To be fair, I quite like Santana and Ortiz, but they'd likely be much better suited on their own, perhaps with Diamante as their valet, recreating that former LAX connection (if she's actually with the company, she's been on a number of Dark episodes).


They really don't fit in the Inner Circle at all. As much as I like Santana, I think Ortiz's antics are holding the two of them back. He's goofy as hell. Diamante would be great in AEW, but until now they've not wanted to sign women with wrestling ability.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Cult03 said:


> They really don't fit in the Inner Circle at all. As much as I like Santana, I think Ortiz's antics are holding the two of them back. He's goofy as hell. Diamante would be great in AEW, *but until now they've not wanted to sign women with wrestling ability.*


I feel I've been doing this in too many threads, but someone AEW really needs to take a look at for their women's division is Asuka, no not that Asuka, this Asuka: Asuka (Joshi Pro Wrestler)

Good height for a female wrestler at 5'8", she's a genuine high flyer with good technique to boot, she's only 21 years old, and is also listed as a freelancer. Hell, Kenny has a thing for Japanese women, so everything should be good to go.

EDIT: Just realized Asuka is actually a transgender woman; I didn't even realize, as I only discovered her through a match with Hikaru Shida today.


----------



## Erik.

El Hammerstone said:


> I feel I've been doing this in too many threads, but someone AEW really needs to take a look at for their women's division is Asuka, no not that Asuka, this Asuka: Asuka (Joshi Pro Wrestler)
> 
> Good height for a female wrestler at 5'8", she's a genuine high flyer with good technique to boot, she's only 21 years old, and is also listed as a freelancer. Hell, Kenny has a thing for Japanese women, so everything should be good to go.


She's got a wonderful shooting star press.


----------



## Cult03

El Hammerstone said:


> I feel I've been doing this in too many threads, but someone AEW really needs to take a look at for their women's division is Asuka, no not that Asuka, this Asuka: Asuka (Joshi Pro Wrestler)
> 
> Good height for a female wrestler at 5'8", she's a genuine high flyer with good technique to boot, she's only 21 years old, and is also listed as a freelancer. Hell, Kenny has a thing for Japanese women, so everything should be good to go.
> 
> EDIT: Just realized Asuka is actually a transgender woman; I didn't even realize, as I only discovered her through a match with Hikaru Shida today.


As you were explaining I was thinking I'm pretty sure she's transgender. Would have been a far better original option than Nyla. As would Candy Lee from Australia. Nyla struggles to run and is barely athletic


----------



## Bosnian21

In a year or two when the roster isn’t as cluttered, I’d love to see the rest of MJF’s old stable.

Alex Hammerstone would give them a young big guy. He can work pretty well, to. Great build at 6’4”, 251 lbs, 29 years old.

Richard Holliday could be a big star if he develops his mic skills. I’d say he’ll need some more developing than Hammerstone. If becomes good on the mic, he could be a future world champion. Also a good build at 6’3”, 237 lbs, not sure of his age but I think around 26-27.

Finally, I’d say they should sign Brian Pillman Jr. Very athletic. 6’2”, 220 lbs, 26 years old. I’ve liked him in the Dynasty vs Hart Foundation feud in MLW.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Bosnian21 said:


> In a year or two when the roster isn’t as cluttered, I’d love to see the rest of MJF’s old stable.
> 
> Alex Hammerstone would give them a young big guy. He can work pretty well, to. Great build at 6’4”, 251 lbs, 29 years old.
> 
> Richard Holliday could be a big star if he develops his mic skills. I’d say he’ll need some more developing than Hammerstone. If becomes good on the mic, he could be a future world champion. Also a good build at 6’3”, 237 lbs, not sure of his age but I think around 26-27.
> 
> Finally, I’d say they should sign Brian Pillman Jr. Very athletic. 6’2”, 220 lbs, 26 years old. I’ve liked him in the Dynasty vs Hart Foundation feud in MLW.


I can help with the clutter; just release Marko Stunt, Michael Nakazawa, Joey Janela, Sonny Kiss, Mel, Luther, the Librarians, Emi Sakura, Brandon Cutler, Jon Silver, and Alex Reynolds. That clears up plenty of space in which to fit those three guys you mentioned.


----------



## RiverFenix

El Hammerstone said:


> I can help with the clutter; just release Marko Stunt, Michael Nakazawa, Joey Janela, Sonny Kiss, Mel, Luther, the Librarians, Emi Sakura, Brandon Cutler, Jon Silver, and Alex Reynolds. That clears up plenty of space in which to fit those three guys you mentioned.


So Hammerstone, Holiday and Pillman Jr should come in as jobbers to replace these jobbers you are readily willing to fire to make room? I mean Avalon, Cutler, Silver, Reynolds, Kiss, Nakazawa have literally not won a single match - Stunt only wins tags and Janela has to have a losing record. 

I'd be all for Hammerstone, though think he's wwe bound finally next time he's a FA after three previous tryouts. Holiday does nothing for me personally. I'd love to get Pillman in AEW as well and think he's most likely of the three.


----------



## TD Stinger

The Dynasty has to reunite in AEW one day. They have perfect chemistry.

Holliday is still growing as a performer and Hammerstone will probably only ever be at a certain level on the card. But when you see all 3 together, it just clicks. Just watching them have a conversation is entertaining with how they play off each other and their comedic timing.

I’m still not sold on Pillman Jr. to be honest. Now he’s not bad, I just find him to be kind of bland overal. A guy who wouldn’t feel like that big of a deal without his last name.


----------



## Erik.

TD Stinger said:


> The Dynasty has to reunite in AEW one day. They have perfect chemistry.
> 
> Holliday is still growing as a performer and Hammerstone will probably only ever be at a certain level on the card. But when you see all 3 together, it just clicks. Just watching them have a conversation is entertaining with how they play off each other and their comedic timing.
> 
> I’m still not sold on Pillman Jr. to be honest. Now he’s not bad, I just find him to be kind of bland overal. A guy who wouldn’t feel like that big of a deal without his last name.


Wardlow, Hammerstone and Holliday teaming with MJF in AEW would be great to see.


----------



## The Wood

El Hammerstone said:


> I feel I've been doing this in too many threads, but someone AEW really needs to take a look at for their women's division is Asuka, no not that Asuka, this Asuka: Asuka (Joshi Pro Wrestler)
> 
> Good height for a female wrestler at 5'8", she's a genuine high flyer with good technique to boot, she's only 21 years old, and is also listed as a freelancer. Hell, Kenny has a thing for Japanese women, so everything should be good to go.
> 
> EDIT: Just realized Asuka is actually a transgender woman; I didn't even realize, as I only discovered her through a match with Hikaru Shida today.


The sinister part of my brain is thinking how intriguing an angle between this Asuka (you'd have to change her name, even if she owns it or whatever) and Nyla Rose would be. Probably a political minefield you want to avoid, I'd have to talk to my transgender friends to see if they would find this insulting or not (not that I am afraid of heat, but there are some kinds you want to avoid). Imagine if Nyla were "jealous" because Asuka has transitioned into this accepted babyface icon, or was just more comfortable as a woman than she was? Kind of like an "I'm supposed to be the one who stands out here. This is supposed to be about MY journey!" and she heelishly makes herself out to be a role-model and tremendous inspiration, whereas Asuka is just living her life and ends up being what Nyla wishes she was. 

Transphobia coming from a trans woman is, as far as my uneducated mind goes anyway, some delicious fucking heat. I'm thinking of Butch Reed using colorism in Mid-South. 



MJF said:


> Wardlow, Hammerstone and Holliday teaming with MJF in AEW would be great to see.


I'm not one to usually do the "turn such and such babyface and push them to the moon!" thing. I've already seen people trying to compare Wardlow and MJF to Batista and Triple H. It does feel way too early for that. But if The Dynasty came in and broke Wardlow's arm after a "failure" and he eventually came back swinging a cast at their fucking heads, it could be a pretty good deal. The other babyfaces could not trust Wardlow at first. It could lead to an impassioned babyface promo from Cody where he accepts Wardlow into his War Games team. He trusted MJF once, and that got him burnt, and everyone has begged him not to trust Wardlow, but he can't change his nature. The one reason he thinks he can trust Wardlow is because he knows just how much MJF can be a unifying force in pissing people off. MJF, Richard Holliday & Alex Hammerstone vs. Cody, Dustin & Wardlow. 

That's all just off the top of my head, so it can probably be refined, but I'm pretty sure Wardlow would get over to that audience if he's a pissed off titan looking to get revenge on the dude he bent over backwards for to get a foot in the door. You'd also have MJF, Hammerstone, Cody & Dustin who are pro-rasslin' and going to hold people's attention for it to prop him up as a star.


----------



## Cult03

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> So Hammerstone, Holiday and Pillman Jr should come in as jobbers to replace these jobbers you are readily willing to fire to make room? I mean Avalon, Cutler, Silver, Reynolds, Kiss, Nakazawa have literally not won a single match - Stunt only wins tags and Janela has to have a losing record.
> 
> I'd be all for Hammerstone, though think he's wwe bound finally next time he's a FA after three previous tryouts. Holiday does nothing for me personally. I'd love to get Pillman in AEW as well and think he's most likely of the three.


AEW's jobbers should be local indy wrestlers paid to come in and do the job. Having these guys getting full time pay is just dumb and unnecessary. All of those people don't get wins but they still have to get all of their shit in for 15 minutes


----------



## El Hammerstone

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> *So Hammerstone, Holiday and Pillman Jr should come in as jobbers to replace these jobbers you are readily willing to fire to make room?* I mean Avalon, Cutler, Silver, Reynolds, Kiss, Nakazawa have literally not won a single match - Stunt only wins tags and Janela has to have a losing record.
> 
> I'd be all for Hammerstone, though think he's wwe bound finally next time he's a FA after three previous tryouts. Holiday does nothing for me personally. I'd love to get Pillman in AEW as well and think he's most likely of the three.


No, I'm not sure what gave you that idea. If No Way Jose was released from the WWE, and they subsequently brought Keith Lee up to RAW, I wouldn't exactly be expecting Lee to become the new Jose.


----------



## rbl85

I would love to see Kairi Hojo.

I think that she have all the tools to be the top babyface in every promotion :

Great look
Good in the ring
One of the best finisher men and female.

Also the AEW crowd would be so behind her.


----------



## go stros

Hyan I don't care if its AEW, WWE, Impact, whatever someone needs to add her to their roster


----------



## SZilla25

Eli Drake is someone I'd really like to see in AEW. Great promo, great look, good in the ring, and has the versatility and charisma to be a great heel or face.

Some other names:
Brian Cage
Austin Aries
Bobby Roode
Samoa Joe
Eddie Kingston
James Storm
Aron Stevens
Stu Bennett
Eddie Edwards
The Briscoes
The Mighty Don't Kneel
War Machine (aka Viking Raiders)
Motor City Machine Guns
Ivelisse Velez
Tenille Dashwood


----------



## The Phantom

MAYU!!!!


----------



## El Hammerstone

The Phantom said:


> MAYU!!!!
> View attachment 84980


Arguably the best women's wrestler on the planet right now.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Cult03 said:


> AEW's jobbers should be local indy wrestlers paid to come in and do the job. Having these guys getting full time pay is just dumb and unnecessary. All of those people don't get wins but they still have to get all of their shit in for 15 minutes


Yeah I agree. I think the indies are strong enough in 2020 for each state AEW appears in to be able to nominate a decent talent for TV. This isn't 1997 anymore where WWF and WCW needed their own jobbers under contract.


----------



## Cult03

Chip Chipperson said:


> Yeah I agree. I think the indies are strong enough in 2020 for each state AEW appears in to be able to nominate a decent talent for TV. This isn't 1997 anymore where WWF and WCW needed their own jobbers under contract.


And best case scenario, you have an Anna Jayy situation where the fan base gets behind them and you have a new wrestler that the fans actually want to see on the roster.


----------



## El Hammerstone

I think at this point, AEW needs to be looking at guys/girls who have, in addition to talent, plenty of years left ahead of them. Chris Jericho is 49 and will be a very hard guy to replace in terms of name value and what he offers in terms of charisma and character; Dustin Rhodes, a current mid card staple is 51 years old, and there is no telling how much longer he can do this; Matt Hardy is 45; AEW has brought in two bigger guys to help balance the roster in Lance Archer and Brodie Lee, but let's be honest, these guys are not long term projects either, as Brodie is 40 and Archer is 43.

Eventually, AEW will not only need guys to be able to credibly step into these spots, but they will also need a good assortment of talents underneath to replace the guys that move up, and right now the undercard is abound with comedy characters and guys that have no real business on a platform like this.


----------



## Erik.

EC3 might be a decent pick up - feel like he'd do well to join with Wardlow and MJF. Though I feel like he's better than lackey. Though perhaps a power team with Wardlow could be a welcome addition to the tag roster?


----------



## RiverFenix

Fit Findlay should be brought in as a coach. Could also be used as an onscreen manager. Cutting NINE producer is bananas for WWE. Makes me wonder if the idea is to hire them back cheaper or they're going to have the talent do more of their own "producing".

Gallows and Anderson a big surprise - shows how much those new 5 year contracts are worth. I like them but they also made their choice when AEW was looking at them before. 

Lio Rush is a bit of a malcontent. Easy pass. 

Heath Slater would be better in Impact. I think he's very underrated, but he has way too much jobber stank on him.


----------



## RiverFenix

WWE has released NINE producers aka Road Agents 


Billy Kidman
Mike Rotunda
Pat Buck
Fit Finlay
Shawn Daivari
Scott Armstrong
Sarah Stock
Shane Helms
Lance Storm

As well as EIGHT wrestlers (so far) - 


Karl Anderson,
 Luke Gallows, 
Drake Maverick, 
Curt Hawkins, 
EC3, 
Heath Slater, 
Eric Young 
Lio Rush


----------



## Aedubya

EC3 is perfect to team with MJF & Wardlow


----------



## RiverFenix

Add Kurt Angle, Mike Chioda and Sara Logan to the lists. 

HOWEVER it's reported some are just being furloughed, so could be brought back later. Odds are all the agents/producers are being furloughed rather than outright released. No use having so many when there is no house shows anyways.

In-ring could be different as they're independent contractors and not employees so not sure you can furlough independent contractors. Furloughed employees can keep benefit packages while laid off ie health coverage.


----------



## RiverFenix

AEW is in NO position to be hiring right now, outside of The Revival I suspect. Now they don't have near the overhead WWE does as WWE was running three brands and hundreds of house shows a year and PPV's a month whereas AEW's money comes from the television contract, a quarterly PPV and Dynamite arena audience.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Rowan in Dark Order...?


----------



## imthegame19

You would think AEW would take advantage of the situation if they can and sign EC3 and Gallows/Anderson a long with Revivial. Maybe they can do some cuts too with guys. I don't see guys like Marko Stunt or Janela or Cutler or Nakazawa.

But maybe Sonny Kiss, Jimmy Havoc, Butcher/Blade, Hybrid 2, Cima and Peter Avalon. I guess it depends on how much there downside is and would cuts make enough difference to use that money on better available talent.


----------



## AEW_19

Just saw the news for releases. That fucking sucks. It would be impossible to sign them all but I would like to see AEW help out with pay per appearances.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Mike Kanellis, Primo, and Epico added to the list of those released.


----------



## RiverFenix

[


El Hammerstone said:


> Mike Kanellis, Primo, and Epico added to the list of those released.


Not for nothing but the malcontents should be first on the list with suck "Black Wednesday" cuts. Would be shitty to keep around the ones who have requested out in recent months while releasing guys who keep their month shut and do whatever is asked.

Add Maria Kanellis to the cuts. So both husband and wife fired on the same day and with a pretty young one at home as well.


----------



## Kishido

El Hammerstone said:


> Mike Kanellis, Primo, and Epico added to the list of those released.


Where


----------



## El Hammerstone

Kishido said:


> Where











WWE Announces Release Of Mike And Maria Kanellis - Wrestling Inc.


WWE Announces Release Of Mike And Maria Kanellis - Mike and Maria Kanellis amongst 26 WWE departures




www.wrestlinginc.com


----------



## Kishido

El Hammerstone said:


> WWE Announces Release Of Mike And Maria Kanellis - Wrestling Inc.
> 
> 
> WWE Announces Release Of Mike And Maria Kanellis - Mike and Maria Kanellis amongst 26 WWE departures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wrestlinginc.com


But don't see it in the official news updates


----------



## imthegame19

Zach Ryder released too


----------



## RiverFenix

Zack Ryder gone. Titus O'Neill, No Way Jose said to be released as well.


----------



## Kishido

Ok now I see it


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

Bring in Rowan and Kurt Angle.


----------



## RiverFenix

Rusev gone as well.


----------



## Erik.

Whilst they won't be able to sign anyone with this going on, it might be a great oppertunity to put the feelers in for some of these guys. 

ESPECIALLY the back stage guys. Finlay and Storm for sure. 

EC3 and Rusev are two I'd 100% go out and get. I don't know about Gallows and Anderson, if I was to pick between those two or The Revival, I'd go with TR - plus I think G&A might go back to Japan.


----------



## Danielallen1410

Rusev defintely.

if Nakamura got released he’d be a perfect wrestler for AEW


----------



## Dizzie

Aew should ditch the likes of stunt, Janella, havoc and the original dark order geeks and bring in Rowan, rusev, epico and primo who are underrated as a tag team, lio rush and ec3.


----------



## Buhalovski

Rusev and EC3 gonna elevate AEW into the next level, trust me.


----------



## Iron Punk

AEW also can't afford to keep signing WWE released talent, maybe go for 2-3 at the most.

Gallows/Anderson are the most prolific release thus far.

*Edit: just saw Rusev is also gone.


----------



## ABH-22

ABH-22 said:


> I believe Rusev's deal is up sometime this year and also Sami Callihan in december. Those two would be perfect


Rusev officially gone. Hate the fact that people are losing there jobs and hate to speculate at this time. But the thought of Rusev in AEW is mouth watering.


----------



## El Hammerstone

I'm hearing Deonna Purazzo has been released, but still waiting for confirmation. She'd be a very solid add to the womens division.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Deonna Purazzo is great.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Rusev trending on Twitter. SIGN THIS MAN.


----------



## AEW_19

I saw someone say that Rusev recently put up $25k of his own money for WWE staff. Is that true?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

AEW_19 said:


> I saw someone say that Rusev recently put up $25k of his own money for WWE staff. Is that true?




__
http://instagr.am/p/B-H4jVmn7sf/

He was leaving either way.


----------



## RiverFenix

Reports have Vince wanting to cut 100!! Already at 30+ and just starting in on NXT now, SDL mostly not touched yet either.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

Rusev is an obvious get.


----------



## ABH-22

Could be a golden era of wrestling to come once this pandemic is over. So many amazing talents available all over


----------



## RiverFenix

I'd say AEW maybe signs 5 max a whole lot of WWE talent is going to be hurting unless Vince hires them all back and this virus gets a vaccine soon.


----------



## AEW_19

optikk sucks said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B-H4jVmn7sf/
> 
> He was leaving either way.


What a guy!


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I'd say AEW maybe signs 5 max a whole lot of WWE talent is going to be hurting unless Vince hires them all back and this virus gets a vaccine soon.


imagine if Vince attempts to hire these guys back after cutting them to stay profitable. Now that would be some fucked up shit.

A lot of these guys may end up working in supermarkets and deadend jobs in all honesty. AEW, Impact, NJPW and NWA probably won't be hiring for a LONG time. If AEW are hiring, let's hope they're very selective.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

Khan is talking with Rusev as we speak no doubt.


----------



## RiverFenix

optikk sucks said:


> imagine if Vince attempts to hire these guys back after cutting them to stay profitable. Now that would be some fucked up shit.
> 
> A lot of these guys may end up working in supermarkets and deadend jobs in all honesty. AEW, Impact, NJPW and NWA probably won't be hiring for a LONG time. If AEW are hiring, let's hope they're very selective.


Main roster guys have been pulling six figures easily for years, hopefully they were smart with their money and have their houses paid off at least.
I do think Vince will hire most back at a discounted price. AEW will pick 3-4-5 and then the rest will look around and realize that half what they were making in WWE is still better than anything else being offered. This move by Vince has indicated that he's not worried about losing talent to AEW anymore and the gravy train contracts are over.


----------



## TKO Wrestling

optikk sucks said:


> imagine if Vince attempts to hire these guys back after cutting them to stay profitable. Now that would be some fucked up shit.
> 
> A lot of these guys may end up working in supermarkets and deadend jobs in all honesty. AEW, Impact, NJPW and NWA probably won't be hiring for a LONG time. If AEW are hiring, let's hope they're very selective.


AEW is hiring they just inked FTR during all of this. They will hire a few of these guys no doubt.


----------



## Marbar

In my opinion move on Rusev immediately. After that wait to see how desperate Vince becomes. If he wants to cut 100 and he's only at 30 he may be hoping the Kahns overextend themselves early so if he cuts a blue chip wrestler they won't have the money to sign them.


----------



## imthegame19

I'll take EC3, Gallows, Anderson, Rusev and Purazzo. You add them and roster will be stacked.


----------



## Erik.

imthegame19 said:


> I'll take EC3, Gallows, Anderson, Rusev and Purazzo. You add them and roster will be stacked.


Id take Chad Gable if those rumours are true.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Rusev could easily be AEW Champion.

Sarah Logan would be a good pick up if she goes back to her Crazy Mary Dobson gimmick.

Would like Lio Rush too, most talented Wrestler I’ve seen live.


----------



## EmbassyForever

RUSEV UDRYA
RUSEV MACHKA


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

Personally don't care about TR, Anderson and Gallows or Purazzo. 

Quality over quantity just sign top guys like Rusev and wait on whoever else gets released to see if an opportunity presents itself.


----------



## Chan Hung

EC3 can cut good as fuck promos. He'd make a solid pick

As for RUSEV..anyone know if he will change the gimmick? He cant keep the name, right?


----------



## Chan Hung

I'mTheGreatest said:


> Khan is talking with Rusev as we speak no doubt.


Most definitely, or i'd even go further that Rusev has already reached out, hinting he would take an opportunity with Tony.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Revival, Rusev, EC3, and Purazzo are the ones who interest me so far.


----------



## Chan Hung

optikk sucks said:


> imagine if Vince attempts to hire these guys back after cutting them to stay profitable. Now that would be some fucked up shit.
> 
> A lot of these guys may end up working in supermarkets and deadend jobs in all honesty. AEW, Impact, NJPW and NWA probably won't be hiring for a LONG time. If AEW are hiring, let's hope they're very selective.


Thats one thing. Please AEW do NOT hire everyone. Just be selective.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Main roster guys have been pulling six figures easily for years, hopefully they were smart with their money and have their houses paid off at least.
> I do think Vince will hire most back at a discounted price. AEW will pick 3-4-5 and then the rest will look around and realize that half what they were making in WWE is still better than anything else being offered. This move by Vince has indicated that he's not worried about losing talent to AEW anymore and the gravy train contracts are over.


you'd hope but some of the highest paying people have ended up in debt.

think Wesley Snipes broke.


----------



## Chan Hung

This could be a major blessing for AEW. Depends on how things go though. Just saying. You could plan various angles with this.


I can't be the only one who's thinking of the "WWE" invasion angle to AEW right? JK LMAO!!


----------



## TKO Wrestling

Chan Hung said:


> This could be a major blessing for AEW. Depends on how things go though. Just saying. You could plan various angles with this.
> 
> 
> I can't be the only one who's thinking of the "WWE" invasion angle to AEW right? JK LMAO!!


Package them as TKO (TaKingOver) haha. Always been a dream stable of mine. Kurt could be the mouthpiece.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Chan Hung said:


> This could be a major blessing for AEW. Depends on how things go though. Just saying. You could plan various angles with this.
> 
> 
> I can't be the only one who's thinking of the "WWE" invasion angle to AEW right? JK LMAO!!


Moxley and Hager are battling for the AEW World Heavyweight championship.

Gallows and Anderson make their way through the empty chairs ringside.

Gallows delivers a big boot to Hager and destroys Moxley. Anderson gets on the mic "we aint here to play. bring three of your best guys and we'll see you next week"

Moxley, Jericho and Cody make their way to the ring next week.

Gallows and Anderson make their way to the ring.

Cody "you asked for three guys. Where's your third guy?"

_RUSEV DAY_


----------



## Chan Hung

TKO Wrestling said:


> Package them as TKO (TaKingOver) haha. Always been a dream stable of mine. Kurt could be the mouthpiece.


Haha That would be pretty interesting.


----------



## RapShepard

Get Rusev and EC3 as upper midcard. Then grab Shelton, Ryder, and Hawkins as jobbers.


----------



## Oracle

El Hammerstone said:


> Revival, Rusev, EC3, and Purazzo are the ones who interest me so far.


we have a winner also gallows and anderson would be good the rest are jobbers low card talent


----------



## Chan Hung

optikk sucks said:


> Moxley and Hager are battling for the AEW World Heavyweight championship.
> 
> Gallows and Anderson make their way through the empty chairs ringside.
> 
> Gallows delivers a big boot to Hager and destroys Moxley. Anderson gets on the mic "we aint here to play. bring three of your best guys and we'll see you next week"
> 
> Moxley, Jericho and Cody make their way to the ring next week.
> 
> Gallows and Anderson make their way to the ring.
> 
> Cody "you asked for three guys. Where's your third guy?"
> 
> _RUSEV DAY_


That be awesome!!!!


----------



## Chan Hung

Adding Rusev, brings in another big man in AEW.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250540113299456000

EC3 IS COMING.


----------



## taker1986

Chan Hung said:


> Thats one thing. Please AEW do NOT hire everyone. Just be selective.


This. 

Personally I'd only sign Rusev, Rowan and Logan ( although I'd rather have abadon sign if I had the choice) 

I'm not fussed on Gallows and Anderson but they're friends with the Elite so I think they'll get signed for sure.


----------



## Erik.

taker1986 said:


> This.
> 
> Personally I'd only sign Rusev, Rowan and Logan ( although I'd rather have abadon sign if I had the choice)
> 
> I'm not fussed on Gallows and Anderson but they're friends with the Elite so I think they'll get signed for sure.


Joey Ryan and Marty are friends with The Elite too and neither signed when they could have...


----------



## taker1986

MJF said:


> Joey Ryan and Marty are friends with The Elite too and neither signed when they could have...


You can't compare the two, much different circumstances.


----------



## Joe Gill

rusev is the only wwe reject they should sign... everyone else is trash and wont move the needle at all.
its also time for khan to start dumping the remaining indy geeks on the roster like havoc and cutler


----------



## Dark Emperor

You guys.... This is all about cash flow. AEW need cash to pay their employees for months also with TV money being their main income stream right now. Reportedly 45m per yr (3.75m per month). These WWE cuts is saving them over $4m a month they have announced. So the salary saved of mostly unused WWE talent and backstage ppl is worth more than AEW get monthly in rights fees. Just think about it for a moment.

They will first have to make their own cuts before they can even think of spending money on major talents they can't even use effectively until live crowds are allowed back.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Dark Emperor said:


> You guys.... This is all about cash flow. AEW need cash to pay their employees for months also with TV money being their main income stream right now. Reportedly 45m per yr (3.75m per month). These WWE cuts is saving them over $4m a month they have announced. So the salary saved of mostly unused WWE talent and backstage ppl is worth more than AEW get monthly in rights fees. Just think about it for a moment.
> 
> They will first have to make their own cuts before they can even think of spending money on major talents they can't even use effectively until live crowds are allowed back.


1. do you think AEW will sign everyone that WWE dropped?
2. do you think AEW can afford to pay anyone the amount that WWE have been paying?

Might be 4milli/year to WWE. AEW will probably only be able to pay half of that. And thats if AEW sign everyone.


----------



## elidrakefan76

They need to get Rusev first and foremost and sign him to a guaranteed deal. After him, I would try to get The Revival, Gallows and Anderson, EC3 and Rowan to at least pay per appearance deals for now.


----------



## Dark Emperor

optikk sucks said:


> 1. do you think AEW will sign everyone that WWE dropped?
> 2. do you think AEW can afford to pay anyone the amount that WWE have been paying?
> 
> Might be 4milli/year to WWE. AEW will probably only be able to pay half of that. And thats if AEW sign everyone.


1) No, of course they won't sign everyone. But Rusev, Anderson, Gallows & Revival wont work for peanuts. So in the current situation, its more likely they will have a verbal agreement in place. Or AEW release a bunch up talent and upgrade their roster whilst the talent is cheap. 

2) Well they sure cant pay The OC or Revival $500k a yr. But they will have to pay at least half that realistically. Do you really think that will be their priority? Or would they be more concerned on keeping cashflow sustainable for now they can actually keeping pay Jericho, Mox, Omega their lucrative salaries. They can pick up others when situation improves and they know when.


----------



## elidrakefan76

Dark Emperor said:


> 1) No, of course they won't sign everyone. But Rusev, Anderson, Gallows & Revival wont work for peanuts. So in the current situation, its more likely they will have a verbal agreement in place. Or AEW release a bunch up talent and upgrade their roster whilst the talent is cheap.
> 
> 2) Well they sure cant pay The OC or Revival $500k a yr. But they will have to pay at least half that realistically. Do you really think that will be their priority? Or would they be more concerned on keeping cashflow sustainable for now they can actually keeping pay Jericho, Mox, Omega their lucrative salaries. They can pick up others when situation improves and they know when.


I honestly don't understand why guys like Sonny Kiss, Marko Stunt, Kip Sabian, Nakazaka, Joey Janela etc are still on the roster unless they're being paid per appearance. They need to trim any dead weight they have to make room for some of the talented guys released today by the WWE. This could end up being a blessing in disguise for AEW but who knows what the future holds.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

elidrakefan76 said:


> I honestly don't understand why guys like Sonny Kiss, Marko Stunt, Kip Sabian, Nakazaka, Joey Janela etc are still on the roster unless they're being paid per appearance. They need to trim any dead weight they have to make room for some of the talented guys released today by the WWE. This could end up being a blessing in disguise for AEW but who knows what the future holds.


Apart from kip I agree. Apparently these guys still are working the Indy scene, so I suspect they are on ppa.


Dark Emperor said:


> 1) No, of course they won't sign everyone. But Rusev, Anderson, Gallows & Revival wont work for peanuts. So in the current situation, its more likely they will have a verbal agreement in place. Or AEW release a bunch up talent and upgrade their roster whilst the talent is cheap.
> 
> 2) Well they sure cant pay The OC or Revival $500k a yr. But they will have to pay at least half that realistically. Do you really think that will be their priority? Or would they be more concerned on keeping cashflow sustainable for now they can actually keeping pay Jericho, Mox, Omega their lucrative salaries. They can pick up others when situation improves and they know when.


99% chance if AEW pick them up, it’ll be dirt cheap and AEW allow them to work other places. I reckon WWE expect most of the released talent to not work during this time, only for WWE to hire them back when the pandemic is over. The only two given competitors who will go elsewhere are Rusev and EC3.


----------



## RiverFenix

Chad Gable would be my first call. Than Fit for a road agent if interested. Then Doc and Gunner Anderson. I'm agnostic about Rusev. ECW is better off back in Impact - but Jericho might be a fan of his as he was praising him in instagram not too long ago. 

Gable is undersized for WWE and that always hurt him, but kid is a wrestling machine and was basically described as a little Kurt Angle with how easily pro-wrestling came to him.


----------



## Joe Gill

sign rusev and screw everyone else. AEW is big enough given they only do 3 hours of programming a week. Archer, Harper, Hardy, Rusev..... that is real solid additions for 2020. Ditch the remaining indy geeks and now AEW will have a legit roster with size, and a good mix of veterans and young guys. Only sign big names that WWE lets go. They will probably hold on to most key guys but if they do decide to let a big name go then sign them.... and maybe add a few female wrestlers.. No more of these mediocre tag team... AEW already has enough of them.


----------



## Erik.

Joe Gill said:


> sign rusev and screw everyone else. AEW is big enough given they only do 3 hours of programming a week. Archer, Harper, Hardy, Rusev..... that is real solid additions for 2020. Ditch the remaining indy geeks and now AEW will have a legit roster with size, and a good mix of veterans and young guys. Only sign big names that WWE lets go. They will probably hold on to most key guys but if they do decide to let a big name go then sign them.... and maybe add a few female wrestlers.. No more of these mediocre tag team... AEW already has enough of them.


I thought they were getting a second show?


----------



## Aedubya

I imagine the 2nd show will be on the back burner for a significant period/canned altogether


----------



## Chip Chipperson

What confuses me is that so many of the people I see posting in this thread regularly talk about how much WWE sucks and how much they hate it but when WWE talent becomes available they want to sign as many as 5-6 at a time...

As others have said if AEW is going to sign some guys they should probably focus on the big guns (Rusev) or some of the lower end talents to fill out the midcard whilst replacing the likes of Stunt, Kiss etc. Ryder would be fun to see in AEW and has a pretty good following if they could get him at an affordable price he'd be cool.


----------



## reyfan

Chip Chipperson said:


> What confuses me is that so many of the people I see posting in this thread regularly talk about how much WWE sucks and how much they hate it but when WWE talent becomes available they want to sign as many as 5-6 at a time...
> 
> As others have said if AEW is going to sign some guys they should probably focus on the big guns (Rusev) or some of the lower end talents to fill out the midcard whilst replacing the likes of Stunt, Kiss etc. Ryder would be fun to see in AEW and has a pretty good following if they could get him at an affordable price he'd be cool.


It seems alot think the wrestlers that fail in WWE is all WWE's fault, then when they get given creative control elsewhere and still fail they don't talk about that


----------



## TKO Wrestling

Is it bad that I would STILL rather have E-L-I Drake than anyone released today?


----------



## Asuka842

Rusev first and foremost. The guy is main event material. Sarah Logan and/or Deonna Purrazzo could be solid pickups for their women's division as well.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

TKO Wrestling said:


> Is it bad that I would STILL rather have E-L-I Drake than anyone released today?


You have good taste sir. The most underrated wrestler in the world right now.


----------



## taker1986

Aiden English - He was entertaining when he was with Rusev, but other than that he wasn't very memorable. I'd pass.

Curt Hawkins - Pass

Drake Maverick - Pass

EC3 - WWE have buried the guy that much and I think he's a bit of a poor man's MJF. Personally I'd pass, but I can see AEW signing him.

Epico - Pass

Eric Young - Pass

Heath Slater - Pass

Karl Anderson - Kinda on the fence here. I can see him and Gallows having some good matches, although the tag division is pretty stacked, especially if the revival come in. I'd much rather see the Revival signed than Anderson/Gallows given the choice.

Lio rush - Pass

Luke Gallows - Same as Anderson

Maria Kanellis - not for me, plus her husband comes as a package and I'd give him a hard pass.

Mike Kanellis - Nope

No way Jose - No way

Primo - Pass

Rowan - He's a big guy and AEW can do with a couple more imo. Perhaps team him back up with Brodie Lee and make them a dominant tag team.

Rusev - Please sign him. The hottest free agent in Pro wrestling. Don't let him slip through your fingers, Tony.

Sarah logan - I think she's been underutilised in WWE. Plus they only have Shida and britt carrying the division for the next while until things are back to normal. I think AEW should try and sign her.

Zack Ryder - He was pretty hot in 2011 during that storyline with Cena, but hasn't done much since then. Another one I'm on the fence about.

So overall I'd sign Rusev, Rowan and Logan. Another 3 or 4 that I'm on the fence about and the rest of them I'd give a pass to.


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250613464810340352


----------



## Marbar

Rusev only for the time being. I don't think WWE is anywhere near where they want to be on numbers. I read somewhere their goal is to cut the total number by 100. They are no where near that at the moment.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Rusev. The Revival, EC3, Deonna Purazzo. I'll put Ryder and the OC in the maybe pile.


----------



## Prosper

Rusev, EC3, Zack Ryder and The Revival all need to be signed. If WWE releases Mickie James I would pick her up too.


----------



## Mister Sinister

Sign EC3, Rockstar Spud and Rusev. That is all for now. Maybe they will release more tomorrow.

I have the feeling we will see Gallows, Kanellis and Anderson appear in AEW regardless.


----------



## Oracle

Aiden English - Who? he doesnt even wrestle now im pretty sure anyway so easily no 

Curt Hawkins - Pass easily

Drake Maverick - Pass easily

EC3 - I liked him in TNA but i dunno much about his WWE work take him or leave him

Epico - lol

Eric Young - nope

Heath Slater - lol

Karl Anderson and gallows - To many tag teams already and there not good enough to be top guys so would just get lost in the shuffle 

Lio rush - wasnt he a bad egg in wwe? pass 

Maria Kanellis - self entitled losers

Mike Kanellis - self entitled losers

No way Jose - lol

Primo - lol

Rowan - hes not even in the same realm as brodie lee no way 

Rusev - Yes still on 34 so has quite a bit of milleage left 

Sarah logan - Dont know enough about her to comment 

Zack Ryder - pass 

Deonna Purazzo - i liked her work in ROH but she hasnt done anything since could see her going to STARDOM or something


----------



## El Hammerstone

There are rumors that Kassius Ohno (Chris Hero) may have been released as well, as he is on the Alumni page.


----------



## The3

Look like this guy got a job already

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250613464810340352


----------



## Chip Chipperson

If I were in charge I'd take Rusev if he was available for decent money and Ryder as a midcard/lower midcard option. The rest are easy passes although some could come to AEW in future such as Anderson, Gallows, EY and Rowan.

Out of the agents that were released I think I'd take Fit Finlay as well for the women's division. He allegedly is good at training the girls and being a mentor for them which AEW could use especially since it's the weakest aspect of their show along with the midcard.

I've also read it's going to be 100 people so could be many more options in the next week or two.

In regards to who I can see AEW actually signing I've already seen hints at EC3 (Which I feel is a mistake) and Ryder. I could see them signing as many as 4-6 guys from this and maybe as many as 10-12 if the 100 figure is correct.

They'll be looking like TNA 2010 by October in terms of former WWE talent on their roster.


----------



## shandcraig

Not in order 

Sarah logan
Karl anderson
Ec3
Rockstar spud

Rest are not creative enough characters. Wrestling needs to be more than just someones name and a match in a ring.

AEW is not focusing enough on this. They need people that have characters people that talk and can light the crowd. Most of those people are not those things 

Cody needs to cool it with hiring friends. We need progress not friend jerk off circle. 

I hope these executive guys get sme business balls.

Tony is going to have to step up as the owner and think of the future and not perosnal choices for these guys, its a business


----------



## Aedubya

El Hammerstone said:


> There are rumors that Kassius Ohno (Chris Hero) may have been released as well, as he is on the Alumni page.


Would fit in at NWA


----------



## Chip Chipperson

El Hammerstone said:


> There are rumors that Kassius Ohno (Chris Hero) may have been released as well, as he is on the Alumni page.


Don't think they need him to be honest.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Chip Chipperson said:


> Don't think they need him to be honest.


I'm more or less just keeping track of the names at this point. If he were ten years younger though, I'd be all for him.


----------



## Mister Sinister

Corona was intentionally released by Vince McMahon so AEW would sign it. It's a conspiracy.


----------



## Prince Devitt

I am a bit biased but would love to see the Machine Gun and Doc in AEW not that watered down OC version WWE had


----------



## The Masked Avenger

Rusev, EC3, Deonna currently. Maybe Logan and Ryder. I have always liked Ryder and wished he would have been better used.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Rusev and EC3 are undeniably the main two. 

Both have main event level talent.


----------



## zkorejo

EC3... What a promo he did on twitter, a complete overhaul in his character. WWE completely wasted him and its almost like he never even was with them. 

Im sure they will get Rusev.. I personally think he's just okay.


----------



## Oracle

They should cut dead weight like Mel and Luther who were absolutely fucking pointless signings and there angle was dropped immediately. 

theres literally no use either of these two provide on the roster if you want a jobber just hire some indy geek


----------



## 304418

Ehh… sign them to 3-6 months contracts and then release them after if they don’t fit with the company, since AEW should not be flooded with WWE talent. That’s a WCW and TNA mistake and signing stars from the indies is the right approach. But AEW would benefit from using their star power in the short term.


Kurt Angle is useful as a road agent, coach and for the general knowledge he has as a main eventer in WWE and TNA.

Drake Maverick can be signed and keep working his gimmick in AEW.

Eric Young can show up on AEW tv before going back to Impact Wrestling.

EC3 would mean Dixie Carter would also have to be brought in as an onscreen talent, and onscreen only.

Maria Kanellis and Mike Kanellis can work the Miracle gimmick again, instead of that emasculation nonsense.

Sarah Logan can be Crazy Mary Dobson again.

Deonna Purazzo can be featured on national tv and boost her profile before returning to ROH.

Primo and Epico fill out the AEW tag division and have ties to Puerto Rico.

Anderson and Gallows have Bullet Club ties to the Elite in AEW, although they might also end in NJOA. We’ll see.

Rusev can work for AEW and NJPW.

Lio Rush is useful for promos and his in ring style fits AEW.

Zack Ryder is useful for his talent in social media.

Josiah Williams is useful for music production. He can also remake Shawn Spears' current theme to be a proper song now, instead of in the style of CFO$.

Aiden English can sing, and can crossover into guest starring roles for whatever shows airs on TNT.

Mike Chioda is useful as a referee, and if they need a ref bump.

Dave Finlay is useful as a road agent and can coach at the AEW training facilities.

Lance Storm is useful as a road agent and can coach at the AEW training facilities.

Billy Kidman is useful as a road agent and can coach at the AEW training facilities.

Serena Deeb is useful as a road agent and can coach at the AEW training facilities.

IDK what Rowan, Heath Slater, No Way Jose, and Curt Hawkins offer. And I don’t know about the rest of the backstage personnel.


With this being said, I don’t expect AEW to sign all of them, especially since WWE is not done releasing talents.


----------



## RiverFenix

The3 said:


> Look like this guy got a job already
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250613464810340352


I was never really a fan of his in-ring work, he never seemed to really focus there to get better but I could understand the hire if it happened simply because Ryder was basically the first wrestler to become youtube famous and much like Colt with one hour tees drastically changed the indie business, I think True Long Island Story did as well. Would there have been a BTE without it? Also if I recall correctly Ryder and Cody were close friends.

I'd probably bring him in as #searchforspears tag partner. Spears and Ryder managed by Tully isn't terrible and could allow Zack a way out of the "Bro" gimmick.


----------



## Carter84

The OG BC members Gallows and Anderson, once again underrated by Vince. EC3 is another id like to see guy has everything you need to be a main event guy. But still again my fave BRIAN CAGE in talks with aew and wwe but if he chose wwe he is going to nxt which he doesn't need to. I hipe he goes to aew where they would give him a better chance than wwe eould to get over.

Peace.


----------



## TKO Wrestling

Chip Chipperson said:


> You have good taste sir. The most underrated wrestler in the world right now.
> [/QUOTE
> He should be in AEW its ludicrous that he isnt. He was on BTE in 2019 so I know that they dont hate him.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

I could see Tully dropping Spears when he comes back because he's had time to think about it and he drops him because he sucks. Angry and upset, Cody sees him and even though they aren't friends is going to call up a guy he thinks could get Spears the tag partner he's been looking for. The next week Spears asks about his partner and Ryder appears. Ryder says he'll help out if Spears stop being a dick. So Spears smiles for the camera but still does heel shit behind Ryders back to win. Kinda like MJF was with Cody and Lugar was with Sting but these guys are an actual tag team.


----------



## Asuka842

If AEW could bring Zack Ryder in (he's only 34 and he's close with Cody), if, he could fit in well in the TNT Title picture. Also use him in your marketing/merch department, he's got a real talent for it.


----------



## Error_404

Rusev and EC3 for sure out of all the talent released by WWE yesterday.


----------



## SZilla25

Out of the recently released WWE talents:

Rusev & EC3 I'd definitely go for.
Purrazzo over Logan, although both or either wouldn't be a bad thing.
Rowan is a good hand. I'm leaning towards a yes.

Sarah Stock (aka TNA's Sarita) was recently released as a trainer and she was my favorite female performer in TNA during the early part of the last decade. She'd be good backstage helping the girls or she'd be a good veteran performer, although talking was admittedly never her strong suit and I think the women's division could probably use more character work at the moment. Storm & Finlay would probably fit in well as trainers too. Kassius Ohno might be a good trainer, although if somehow Cesaro were released I'd immediately reunite the Kings of Wrestling.

I can see the appeal in Ryder, Maverick, Slater, and the OC but I'd probably pass.


----------



## Erik.

Ryder already has the top selling tee on PWT. 

Itd be silly for them not to sign him. The guy is popular.


----------



## shandcraig

Aew will make its own bullet club ive said it before. Now they. Can hire some more orginal pdgir members like karl. Cody and bucks made the group nerdy


----------



## Erik.

shandcraig said:


> Aew will make its own bullet club ive said it before. Now they. Can hire some more orginal pdgir members like karl. Cody and bucks made the group nerdy


They're off to Japan.


----------



## Foreign Object

From the recent releases, I think EC3 and Zack Ryder would do well in AEW. I can see Gallows & Anderson going to AEW as well. They’d do alright.


----------



## RiverFenix

Main roster talent supposedly has the 90-no compete clauses - so they get paid for 90 days but can't sign anywhere until July 15th.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Main roster talent supposedly has the 90-no compete clauses - so they get paid for 90 days but can't sign anywhere until July 15th.


very smart of WWE. They may end up re-hiring most of these guys on cheaper contracts after the no-compete clauses are over.


----------



## Jazminator

I’m not really big on any of the performers that WWE released yesterday. I do hope AEW brings in the Revival. 

EC3 and Spud were great in Impact. Maybe they could go back there.

Lio Rush could return to ROH. I attended a show where he and Marty Scurll had an awesome match!


----------



## RiverFenix

optikk sucks said:


> very smart of WWE. They may end up re-hiring most of these guys on cheaper contracts after the no-compete clauses are over.


Vince told the furloughed employeed that July 1st is the initial target to bring them back. I agree that some of these released wrestlers will just re-sign at a lesser rate.


----------



## TD Stinger

Just going off the list that was released yesterday, Rusev should obviously be on their radar. I don't necessarily think he's a main event talent, but whether as a monster heel or a funny face, he's good in his role. Though I would love to see him in NJPW.

Gallows and Anderson could be options for AEW and they would be a different kind of team than most of the tag teams in the sense that they're bruisers. Then again I don't really know if AEW needs another team with The Revival probably coming in.

EC3 deserves the chance to go somewhere and prove that he could be a star. Even if they have a guy like MJF already in AEW, there should be a spot for someone as smooth on the mic as EC3.

Lio Rush is one of the most exciting wrestlers in the world and should be everyone's list to sign when things go back to normal.

And finally, if they want more women, Deonna Purazzo is someone who is pretty talented who never got a fair shake in NXT.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

TD Stinger said:


> Anderson




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250868669044973573
back to Japan for this man


----------



## Alexander_G

TD Stinger said:


> And finally, if they want more women, Deonna Purazzo is someone who is pretty talented who never got a fair shake in NXT.


Deonna should go to NWA. She's old school in style so she'd fit well.


----------



## TD Stinger

optikk sucks said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250868669044973573
> back to Japan for this man


Ah, cool. NJPW's tag division needs them far more than AEW does, thought they really don't need to be in Bullet Club again at this point.



Alexander_G said:


> Deonna should go to NWA. She's old school in style so she'd fit well.


That's a good shout. Her vs. Thunder Rosa sounds nice.


----------



## Iron Punk

Omega, Cody, Young Bucks, Anderson, Gallows = BC reunion.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Okay, putting the recent WWE releases on the backburner, I want to give a shoutout to 3 tag teams that I think would shine in AEW given the chance.

Bear Country- Fun hoss tag team with some impressive power maneuvers, put them in a division with a technical team like the Revival, and quicker spottier teams like the Bucks and the Lucha Bros, and some interesting dynamics could be created.

Mane Event- Big, athletic, and both with a great look; again, some interesting dynamics could be created.

Aussie Open- Hard hitting veteran in Mark Davis alongside an athletic 21 year old in Kyle Fletcher, they offer a lot of variance and can seemingly create good chemistry with a team of any wrestling style.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

AreYaSerious said:


> Who would you prefer to see in AEW? Why or why not?
> 
> I can't help but remember the big push Alex Riley was getting in WWE before a backstage incident with John Cena, I felt he had a lot of potential that will now never happen in WWE. I would like to see him come to AEW and see if he can give it another go. I felt the man could cut promos and be a good babyface. Which is something that AEW could use.
> 
> What are some of your picks?


*Maki Itoh. She's a Japanese girl with the most Attitude since Asuka. She'd kill it over here with Shida*_*.







*_


----------



## shandcraig

At least karl can be a fucking bad ass again. When is wwe going to stop being toysorus, oh ya when they are not slaves to stock holders.

I still think anyone going to NJ can still come back to aew. Moxley is an example of that. Karl as his proper self would be fitting in aew.

They needto create a bad ass faction with some of these guys and come in for an angle when they can. 

Someone needs to make men out of these geeks


----------



## Alexander_G

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Maki Itoh. She's a Japanese girl with the most Attitude since Asuka. She'd kill it over here with Shida*_*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_


These days, yes. There was a time when I would have disagreed, as my only issue I've had with Itoh is that back then, she was just all gimmick and her ring work always left a lot to be desired. She's not a natural ring worker, but lately she has really picked up on that with practice she's become better at it, which was definitely necessary.

Her ring work started to get better after Peter Pan '18, post-Satomura putting her through the test to see if she could take it. Sure, Itoh got her ass kicked, but she hung in there. Which is impressive considering the wide gap of skill level between the two.

What's peculiar irony is that she has more ability at characterization than 90% of the whole joshi universe; fortunately, she works for a company that is the best at it among the joshi companies, but she's the best of the best at it in that roster. She really has a knack for being magnetic. She'd likely get super over in the States based on her personality and if she isn't too censored.


----------



## taker1986

I've only ever watched Sarah Logan from here WWE days, so i thought I'd look at some of here pre WWE promos and matches, and man I've been more interested in her in the last hour than i have been in the last 3 years. Looking at some of these YouTube clips WWE clearly never used her to her full potential.

If she's in AEW let her be her old Mary Dobson character. Her theme music i dig as well.













Her theme...


----------



## Chip Chipperson

shandcraig said:


> At least karl can be a fucking bad ass again. When is wwe going to stop being toysorus, oh ya when they are not slaves to stock holders.


I think I've read similar posts in regards to everyone leaving WWE except maybe Hager. "Moxley is out of that prison WWE! Time for him to show what he can really do!", "Matt Hardy is no longer held back by creative limitations lets see what he can do!" or my favourite "Brodie Lee was one of the best big men WWE had. He's going to kill it in AEW"

Apart from Jericho and some spurts from Moxley we haven't really seen any of the WWE guys become better than what they were in WWE. The "Toys R'Us" style hasn't really held anyone back at all.


----------



## Chan Hung

Sara Logan looks so much better with the natural look. I wonder if RUSEV left what gimmick he would have?


----------



## Jazminator

Thanks for sharing the “Crazy Mary” posts, Taker1986. Wow, she seems so much more interesting than her WWE persona. It probably didn’t help that she was overshadowed in the Riott Squad.

If any woman could use a fresh start in a company like AEW, though, it would be The IIconics. They could get away from the ditzy personas and play a more badass role. But I think WWE still wants to keep them for their potential.


----------



## rbl85

I think AEW really should concentrate on the women division.


----------



## the_flock

It seems like Zack Ryder will be one of the next ones to join. 

Jake Hager
Shawn Spears
Zack Ryder

All they need then is Bo Dallas.


----------



## PandaPawPaw

Papa Shango (_Runs away_). 

I do hope we get some NJPW crossovers in the future. Tanahashi teasing a match with Jericho got me all excited.


----------



## Klee

I would love to see Nakamura in AEW. I think he would fit right in. Huge potential for incredible matches with him on your roster.


----------



## PandaPawPaw

_double post_


----------



## Jagaver

Klee said:


> I would love to see Nakamura in AEW. I think he would fit right in. Huge potential for incredible matches with him on your roster.


If he's genuinely up for it and motivated...


----------



## Klee

One last run with full creative control would be sweet


----------



## RiverFenix

I'm not really interested in the wwe cuts who didn't ask/force their way out really they're wwe lifers who were happy with their undercard/jobber status and the pay that came with it. Not to begrudge that decision, just that I think AEW needs more the self motivated/not ready to settle for that types. Cody left, Mox left, Revival left, Bucks and Omega turned down WWE, Brodie left etc.

I'd rather see Sugar Dunkerton signed.


----------



## shandcraig

Chip Chipperson said:


> I think I've read similar posts in regards to everyone leaving WWE except maybe Hager. "Moxley is out of that prison WWE! Time for him to show what he can really do!", "Matt Hardy is no longer held back by creative limitations lets see what he can do!" or my favourite "Brodie Lee was one of the best big men WWE had. He's going to kill it in AEW"
> 
> Apart from Jericho and some spurts from Moxley we haven't really seen any of the WWE guys become better than what they were in WWE. The "Toys R'Us" style hasn't really held anyone back at all.



Im talking estabilished guys that were stars outside wwe like Karl and EC3 ect. Not lee that guy is trash.People are delusional. Facts are facts that guy was never much of anything in wwe.He just happened to have a really good gimmick given to him in a popular group. Those other guys have been over though and thats why wwe brought them in. Its jus wwe dont let people be who they are so you are forced to be some wwe system guy


----------



## shandcraig

Is'ant it amazing how good a talent will be and then go to wwe and complete trash. Aint it amazing how 99 percent of wwe made talent are trash. When will this company wake the fuck up and realize how far gone they have become. I mean i get it they are trapped under stock holders but companies under that struggle just do what they think is best for the company and let the stock holders bitch until they realize the people that are buying into the product are happy. Its business model right now is 100 percent flawed and aew needs to really step up its game and get its fucking drive "After life goes back to normal"


----------



## taker1986

Jazminator said:


> Thanks for sharing the “Crazy Mary” posts, Taker1986. Wow, she seems so much more interesting than her WWE persona. It probably didn’t help that she was overshadowed in the Riott Squad.
> 
> If any woman could use a fresh start in a company like AEW, though, it would be The IIconics. They could get away from the ditzy personas and play a more badass role. But I think WWE still wants to keep them for their potential.


Yes, WWE definitely wasted her potential. The good news is she's still only 26 so she can easily recover from her WWE run and has her best years still ahead. Like I said some of her YouTube clips I saw of her as her Mary dobson character is far better than any of her WWE work.

As for the Iiconics I can take them or leave them. I don't think AEW should sign Billie Kay. Payton Royce I'm on the fence about, I think she has the more potential of the two and I have no doubt she'll end up in AEW with Spears politician to Cody/Tony to give her a job.


----------



## taker1986

rbl85 said:


> I think AEW really should concentrate on the women division.


The Women division is steadily improving, it still needs work but it's getting there. Compare it now to 6 months ago and you can see the improvement. Sarah Logan would be a good signing. 

The women's division was and still is their weakest division, but your men's division you had your established big names like Jerricho, Mox and Cody and build up your homegrown stars just behind them like Sammy, Darby, MJF, Page etc, whereas the women's division had to start completely from scratch and didn't have a female equivalent of Mox or Jericho to carry the division.


----------



## shandcraig

people need to look at the wwe history and how much the company slowly declined from the moment it went public at the end of 99. wwe was at its peak in 99 and if you look at the product each year since its direction has changed and got worst and worst. AEW is a private company i feel making to many similar steps as wwe right now which is entirely a mistake. They need to really focus on being its own. 

I have a lot of faith though cus its new and they and if they take some of these established talent before going to wwe and use them right big things could come


----------



## Chan Hung

I totally just remembered I think BRIAN CAGE also is AEW bound lol Forgot about him


----------



## Stellar

None of the people that WWE recently released is what AEW needs (although Lio Rush in AEW would be amazing). AEWs mens roster is already stacked full. They do need to still sign a woman that can be at the top of the division (and that's not Sarah Logan).

I'm still waiting on how things go with Tessa Blanchard and IMPACT later this year.


----------



## El Hammerstone

taker1986 said:


> The Women division is steadily improving, it still needs work but it's getting there. Compare it now to 6 months ago and you can see the improvement. Sarah Logan would be a good signing.
> 
> The women's division was and still is their weakest division, but your men's division you had your established big names like Jerricho, Mox and Cody and build up your homegrown stars just behind them like Sammy, Darby, MJF, Page etc, whereas the women's division had to start completely from scratch and didn't have a female equivalent of Mox or Jericho to carry the division.


I'd look into Deonna Purazzo as well, still only 25 and was very underutilized.


----------



## rbl85

Southerner said:


> None of the people that WWE recently released is what AEW needs (although Lio Rush in AEW would be amazing). AEWs mens roster is already stacked full. They do need to still sign a woman that can be at the top of the division (and that's not Sarah Logan).
> 
> I'm still waiting on how things go with Tessa Blanchard and IMPACT later this year.


I really doubt that we'll see Tessa in AEW when a lot of women working with AEW don't like her.


----------



## Erik.

rbl85 said:


> I really doubt that we'll see Tessa in AEW when a lot of women working with AEW don't like her.


Why would that matter? It's a job. People work with people they don't like all the time.


----------



## rbl85

MJF said:


> Why would that matter? It's a job. People work with people they don't like all the time.


Would you take the risk to have a bad atmosphere backstage because of 1 woman.

Also Blanchard might be great, she's not going to do anything in terms of ratings, people are not going to decide to watch AEW because of her. In fact i'm pretty sure that more people knows who are Shida, Baker, Riho, Rose than Blanchard.

AEW would have to make an arbitration between what she could bring and what she could cost.


----------



## El Hammerstone

rbl85 said:


> Would you take the risk to have a bad atmosphere backstage because of 1 woman.
> 
> Also Blanchard might be great, she's not going to do anything in terms of ratings, people are not going to decide to watch AEW because of her. In fact i'm pretty sure that more people knows who are Shida, Baker, Riho, Rose than Blanchard.
> 
> AEW would have to make an arbitration between what she could bring and what she could cost.


Talent is talent, you can't base these things around feelings. Professional sports teams have brought in players through free agency and trades that others already on the team didn't like and even sometimes outright hated, and they ultimately learned to put their differences aside for the sake of winning/business.


----------



## rbl85

El Hammerstone said:


> Talent is talent, you can't base these things around feelings. Professional sports teams have brought in players through free agency and trades that others already on the team didn't like and even sometimes outright hated, and they ultimately learned to put their differences aside for the sake of winning/business.


I'm not saying that they should not try to get her but for she should not be a priority.


----------



## taker1986

rbl85 said:


> I really doubt that we'll see Tessa in AEW when a lot of women working with AEW don't like her.


From what I've heard there's more women in NXT/WWE that don't like her. Her father is also in AEW so that's another sign that she ends up in AEW, she'll be protected far more in AEW, I mean she won't be getting booked like superwoman like in impact, but she'll probably be consistently in the title picture. She's one of the best female talents around. I think she'd be fine.


----------



## Erik.

rbl85 said:


> Would you take the risk to have a bad atmosphere backstage because of 1 woman.
> 
> Also Blanchard might be great, she's not going to do anything in terms of ratings, people are not going to decide to watch AEW because of her. In fact i'm pretty sure that more people knows who are Shida, Baker, Riho, Rose than Blanchard.
> 
> AEW would have to make an arbitration between what she could bring and what she could cost.


No one person is going to do anything for the ratings. Especially women.

Blanchard is highly talented, her father works for the company and would highly improve the division.

Fuck petty women in the company who don't like her. Play into that if anything.

Shida, Baker, Blanchard and Logan would actually be a good main event of the women's division. Then you build the potential like Ford, Gibbs, Anna Jay etc. - use Nyla sparingly as they menacing heel etc 

AEW are best off creating character with their women's division just to be different from WWE who has them beat in the ring.


----------



## Danielallen1410

MJF said:


> No one person is going to do anything for the ratings. Especially women.
> 
> Blanchard is highly talented, her father works for the company and would highly improve the division.
> 
> Fuck petty women in the company who don't like her. Play into that if anything.
> 
> Shida, Baker, Blanchard and Logan would actually be a good main event of the women's division. Then you build the potential like Ford, Gibbs, Anna Jay etc. - use Nyla sparingly as they menacing heel etc
> 
> AEW are best off creating character with their women's division just to be different from WWE who has them beat in the ring.


unless they reached out for Ronda Rousey.


----------



## yeahright2

I know who they should try and get. Finlay. It´s obvious that Brandi and Omega doesn´t know what they´re doing, so get Finlay and have him run the womens division as he sees fit (no pun intended)


----------



## Dizzie

I find it a slight worry and typical of aew hiring that out of all the wwe releases the main one that first to be singled out by cody was zack Ryder who is comedy type wrestler and it's the type of wrestler aew seem to keep gravitating towards a bit too often with their product.


----------



## Erik.

Dizzie said:


> I find it a slight worry and typical of aew hiring that out of all the wwe releases the main one that first to be singled out by cody was zack Ryder who is comedy type wrestler and it's the type of wrestler aew seem to keep gravitating towards a bit too often with their product.


They're best friends. Are you surprised?

Cody has always wanted Ryder in AEW - he said one of the guys he wanted was Ryder before AEW started but he was such a big WWE fan and lifer that he knew he'd be impossible to get.

Ryder is a solid wrestler, who's comfortable on the microphone, great with the social media side of things, brilliant on how wrestling merch works and is 34 years old.

He'd actually be a smart signing.

I don't see him as a main eventer but he's better than the likes of Kip Sabian, Joey Janela and even Shawn Spears to have around the mid card.

Plus he has crazy knowledge and passion got the merchandising side of wrestling. Even having him around be merchandising department would be smart.


----------



## shandcraig

yeahright2 said:


> I know who they should try and get. Finlay. It´s obvious that Brandi and Omega doesn´t know what they´re doing, so get Finlay and have him run the womens division as he sees fit (no pun intended)



Couldnt agree with you more.Cody seems to be ok at picking some guys but at the same time hes also playing the i feel sorry for you hiring nobodies game. He needs more balls.

Sooner than later Tony will shut these guys up.


----------



## the_flock

MJF said:


> He'd actually be a smart signing.


No he really wouldn't. He would actually be another really pointless signing.


----------



## Dizzie

MJF said:


> They're best friends. Are you surprised?
> 
> Cody has always wanted Ryder in AEW - he said one of the guys he wanted was Ryder before AEW started but he was such a big WWE fan and lifer that he knew he'd be impossible to get.
> 
> Ryder is a solid wrestler, who's comfortable on the microphone, great with the social media side of things, brilliant on how wrestling merch works and is 34 years old.
> 
> He'd actually be a smart signing.
> 
> I don't see him as a main eventer but he's better than the likes of Kip Sabian, Joey Janela and even Shawn Spears to have around the mid card.
> 
> Plus he has crazy knowledge and passion got the merchandising side of wrestling. Even having him around be merchandising department would be smart.


That's another issue, giving jobs to their buddies, they should be after the very best they can get or guys that feel fresh to watch, not bland ex wwe talent like spears and Ryder that stir up no intrigue.

The same could be said about hager, theres nothing intriguing about him after seeing him being bland and exposed to most wrestling fans for over a decade compared to relatively unknown big guy like archer.


----------



## Stellar

rbl85 said:


> I really doubt that we'll see Tessa in AEW when a lot of women working with AEW don't like her.


Considering Tessa worked for Cody and the Young Bucks at All In, I wouldn't rule out any possibility.

Like was already mentioned, her Father is already in AEW.

Her last name alone will get more interest in the Womens Division. No, she wont grab huge ratings but the Division needs more experience and more women with actual potential. Nyla Rose and Riho have been Womens Champions in AEW so far. Most that follow NXT and Impact knew about Tessa before Nyla Rose and Riho.

Blanchards controversy is from years ago in a different place. Impact put the World Championship on her after the controversy around her was talked about again. Despite how some women feel about Tessa, I doubt that would keep her from getting signed in AEW. Tony and the EVPs probably would want to see it themselves since it's all "he said/she said" between the women. After all, Blanchard seems to be doing okay in IMPACT around other women and men.


----------



## rbl85

Southerner said:


> Considering Tessa worked for Cody and the Young Bucks at All In, I wouldn't rule out any possibility.
> 
> Like was already mentioned, her Father is already in AEW.
> 
> *Her last name alone will get more interest in the Womens Division*. No, she wont grab huge ratings but the Division needs more experience and more women with actual potential. Nyla Rose and Riho have been Womens Champions in AEW so far. Most that follow NXT and Impact knew about Tessa before Nyla Rose and Riho.
> 
> Blanchards controversy is from years ago in a different place. Impact put the World Championship on her after the controversy around her was talked about again. Despite how some women feel about Tessa, I doubt that would keep her from getting signed in AEW. Tony and the EVPs probably would want to see it themselves since it's all "he said/she said" between the women. After all, Blanchard seems to be doing okay in IMPACT around other women and men.


Charlotte Flair does not bring interest in the NXT womens division so i don't see Tessa Blanchard helping the womens division.

Only the hardcore fans knows who she is


----------



## Ozell Gray

rbl85 said:


> Charlotte Flair does not bring interest in the NXT womens division so i don't see Tessa Blanchard helping the womens division.
> 
> Only the hardcore fans knows who she is


And only hardcore fans knows who any of the AEW women are because only hardcores watch AEW just like only hardcores watch Impact and NXT.


----------



## Erik.

Dizzie said:


> That's another issue, giving jobs to their buddies, they should be after the very best they can get or guys that feel fresh to watch, not bland ex wwe talent like spears and Ryder that stir up no intrigue.
> 
> The same could be said about hager, theres nothing intriguing about him after seeing him being bland and exposed to most wrestling fans for over a decade compared to relatively unknown big guy like archer.


Every company, big or small, tends to give jobs to their close friends. That's a given.

Spears hasn't got a push, wasn't signed to bring interest. But he's alot better than the undercarders who probably shouldn't be on the roster.

Ryder is a good talent. Will likely not get a push but he will be one of the most over guys on the roster and make them money.


----------



## Stellar

rbl85 said:


> Charlotte Flair does not bring interest in the NXT womens division so i don't see Tessa Blanchard helping the womens division.
> 
> Only the hardcore fans knows who she is


Most of AEWs audience is hardcore fans.

NXTs Womens Division is in a different situation because a large chunk of them are better than AEWs Womens Division. Also Charlotte isn't fully in NXT as shes still on the RAW roster, appearing on both shows. She accomplished what they probably wanted from her, which is to get more people talking about her doing something in NXT.

Back to Tessa, AEW needs more experienced and dependable women that can be the focus of the division and that's where Tessa is valuable.


----------



## rbl85

Southerner said:


> Most of AEWs audience is hardcore fans.
> 
> NXTs Womens Division is in a different situation because a large chunk of them are better than AEWs Womens Division. Also Charlotte isn't fully in NXT as shes still on the RAW roster, appearing on both shows. She accomplished what they probably wanted from her, which is to get more people talking about her doing something in NXT.
> 
> Back to Tessa, AEW needs more experienced and dependable women that can be the focus of the division and that's where Tessa is valuable.


I mean i agree that Tessa will be a great addition for the womens division of AEW but i just don't see her bringing attention to that division.

She would elevate the quality of the matches for sure.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

taker1986 said:


> Yes, WWE definitely wasted her potential. The good news is she's still only 26 so she can easily recover from her WWE run and has her best years still ahead. Like I said some of her YouTube clips I saw of her as her Mary dobson character is far better than any of her WWE work.
> 
> As for the Iiconics I can take them or leave them. I don't think AEW should sign Billie Kay. Payton Royce I'm on the fence about, I think she has the more potential of the two and I have no doubt she'll end up in AEW with Spears politician to Cody/Tony to give her a job.


As someone who has followed the Iiconics for over a decade now (Billie Kay had a cracker match at my local dog racing track in 2008 in front of 100 people) I can let you know almost certainly that Spears would be getting both Billie and Peyton jobs with AEW. Billie and Peyton are shoot best friends and Billie helped Peyton a lot in Peyton's early days. Peyton's first singles match was against Billie so there is a heap of loyalty there.

No way does Peyton sign to AEW and Billie Kay is stuck working indies or returning home to Australia. Only way it'd happen is if Spears had no stroke at all and AEW decided they only wanted Peyton.



Dizzie said:


> I find it a slight worry and typical of aew hiring that out of all the wwe releases the main one that first to be singled out by cody was zack Ryder who is comedy type wrestler and it's the type of wrestler aew seem to keep gravitating towards a bit too often with their product.


I've noticed this also mainly with their enhancement guys or midcard acts.Surely the goofy characters would be close to even with the serious characters right now.



MJF said:


> They're best friends. Are you surprised?
> 
> Cody has always wanted Ryder in AEW - he said one of the guys he wanted was Ryder before AEW started but he was such a big WWE fan and lifer that he knew he'd be impossible to get.
> 
> Ryder is a solid wrestler, who's comfortable on the microphone, great with the social media side of things, brilliant on how wrestling merch works and is 34 years old.
> 
> He'd actually be a smart signing.
> 
> I don't see him as a main eventer but he's better than the likes of Kip Sabian, Joey Janela and even Shawn Spears to have around the mid card.
> 
> Plus he has crazy knowledge and passion got the merchandising side of wrestling. Even having him around be merchandising department would be smart.


The way you're going on is like Ryder is some kind of wrestling and marketing god. He's a solid option for the midcard or to come in and do some jobs but lets not pretend AEW is getting some massive coup by signing the guy. 



MJF said:


> Every company, big or small, tends to give jobs to their close friends. That's a given.
> 
> Spears hasn't got a push, wasn't signed to bring interest. But he's alot better than the undercarders who probably shouldn't be on the roster.
> 
> Ryder is a good talent. Will likely not get a push but he will be one of the most over guys on the roster and make them money.


Bruh...I get you're our resident AEW super fan and that's fine but the blatant nepotism has really hurt AEW from day one. To just toss that aside with "Companies tend to look after their friends" is a bit silly in my opinion.

People look after their friends in business mostly due to their friends being qualified. For example if you were producing a film you may hire an actor friend but they'd be beneficial for the job as well. Same deal with if you made furniture and hired a friend to help you make furniture you'd want them to be great at it despite being a friend.

What AEW has done is hired their buddies who wouldn't really have a job on TV otherwise. Their nepotism is bad and has lead to the likes of Michael Nakzawa getting solid amounts of time on TV despite it being undeserved.

I don't know how you can suggest that Ryder is unlikely to get pushed. They'll push him as a really strong midcard act in my opinion.


----------



## Erik.

Chip Chipperson said:


> The way you're going on is like Ryder is some kind of wrestling and marketing god. He's a solid option for the midcard or to come in and do some jobs but lets not pretend AEW is getting some massive coup by signing the guy.
> 
> Bruh...I get you're our resident AEW super fan and that's fine but the blatant nepotism has really hurt AEW from day one. To just toss that aside with "Companies tend to look after their friends" is a bit silly in my opinion.
> 
> People look after their friends in business mostly due to their friends being qualified. For example if you were producing a film you may hire an actor friend but they'd be beneficial for the job as well. Same deal with if you made furniture and hired a friend to help you make furniture you'd want them to be great at it despite being a friend.
> 
> What AEW has done is hired their buddies who wouldn't really have a job on TV otherwise. Their nepotism is bad and has lead to the likes of Michael Nakzawa getting solid amounts of time on TV despite it being undeserved.
> 
> I don't know how you can suggest that Ryder is unlikely to get pushed. They'll push him as a really strong midcard act in my opinion.


No, I've said Ryder has a passion for the merchandising side of the business. Key difference 'bruh'. 

Feel free to add up the total number of minutes Michael Nakazawa has got on TV since Dynamite has existed. 

I seem to remember an absolute squash by Moxley and the recent tag match because they have about 10 members of their roster available.

Diddums.

But yes, let's compare Nakazawa to Ryder.


----------



## RiverFenix

Ryder's 2.2M twitter followers can't be overlooked when AEW is pulling 700K viewers. I think he's a virtual lock to be brought it - Cody and Brandi are good friends of his, they played matchmaker between Matt and Chelsea Green. Only way Cardona isn't in AEW is if he goes back to WWE. I just hope he reinvents himself a bit in this time off and company jump. Use it as a chance to grow up his character a bit. I'd bring him in as a Friend of Cody - he could use one of those outside of the Elite which probably is going break up after eventual Blood and Guts. Cody had MJF and Spears both turn on him - Cardona could be a friend who doesn't.


----------



## Oracle

lol at hiring someone based on who follows them on fucking twitter.

gives a fuck


----------



## RiverFenix

Oracle said:


> lol at hiring someone based on who follows them on fucking twitter.
> 
> gives a fuck


Not who, but the amount. SM clout is a metric that has real world value to companies. I certainly didn't say it's the only reason. AEW's official twitter account as sub-600K followers.


----------



## Marbar

With everything Corona virus related going on now the last thing i want to see is AEW jumping on a lot of the talent recently cut. 

Any pickups made need to have a long term goal (i.e. will this signing help AEW long term?).

I know that their backs are against the wall because many of the premiere talents are unable to perform. It's my hope that many of the fans will return once the travel restictions are lifted and they can perform before a live audience but in all honesty they need to knock off some of the silly bs they have been relying on lately (nakazawa / dumbasscus teleporting). 

Kenny put the comedy routine aside, step up and be the star are meant to be. 
Tony put your foot down on all the frivolous "I wanna hire my friends" signings and be a CEO. 

I'm willing to accept the disappointing episodes during the past few weeks because of the situation we are in but if this continues once it's over everything accomplished during your inaugural year will be lost and lead to AEWs ruin.

C'mon guys you're better than this.


----------



## rbl85

The last thing AEW should do is taking someone just to take someone.

Only make an offer if you have ideas on how you're going to use him or her.


----------



## Alexander_G

Marbar said:


> With everything Corona virus related going on now the last thing i want to see is AEW jumping on a lot of the talent recently cut.


What exactly would be the problem though with this, or is there a worst case scenario theory I'm missing?


----------



## kingfrass44

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Ryder's 2.2M twitter followers can't be overlooked when AEW is pulling 700K viewers. I think he's a virtual lock to be brought it - Cody and Brandi are good friends of his, they played matchmaker between Matt and Chelsea Green. Only way Cardona isn't in AEW is if he goes back to WWE. I just hope he reinvents himself a bit in this time off and company jump. Use it as a chance to grow up his character a bit. I'd bring him in as a Friend of Cody - he could use one of those outside of the Elite which probably is going break up after eventual Blood and Guts. Cody had MJF and Spears both turn on him - Cardona could be a friend who doesn't.
> [/QUOTE


twitter followers dont act Ratings


----------



## Chip Chipperson

MJF said:


> No, I've said Ryder has a passion for the merchandising side of the business. Key difference 'bruh'.
> 
> Feel free to add up the total number of minutes Michael Nakazawa has got on TV since Dynamite has existed.
> 
> I seem to remember an absolute squash by Moxley and the recent tag match because they have about 10 members of their roster available.
> 
> Diddums.
> 
> But yes, let's compare Nakazawa to Ryder.


How do we know Ryder has a passion for merchandising or that he'd even be good at it? He's come up with ideas to get himself over but so has Colt Cabana and nobody is talking about him as some kind of merchandising god. The AEW hardcore fans tend to overrate anyone that Cody and the gang are into most likely to seem smart. Nobody on this board has given a fuck about Zack Ryder until now.

Nakazawa has had 8 matches in AEW wrestling with or against some of the best wrestlers they have (Doesn't matter if they were squashes). Take into account that Nakazawa was simply a midcard act in DDT Japan (Not a big company) then go on and compare everyone else who is there because of nepotism and probably shouldn't have a full time gig in wrestling. Joey Janela who has gone more than 10 minutes with both Moxley and Omega. Marko Stunt who has completely embarrassed the company, Dustin Rhodes who doesn't add anything that another veteran couldn't add, QT Marshall, Brandi Rhodes who adds nothing but a pretty face, Best Friends who are buddies of The Bucks, Riho and even someone like Jake Hager is probably there due to sheer nepotism. Once you add all those names to the melting pot that's hours and hours of content that only exists because of nepotism. It isn't a good thing.

Nobody compared Nakazawa to Ryder. Ryder has something to offer but if he's being brought in personal feelings should be left at the door. Bring him in with a clear plan and idea not just because he's Cody's friend.


----------



## Cult03

Well they have to sign Taynara. She needs to be on TV every week. I don't care what on. Wrestling, the news, Modern Family, Better Call Saul, Neighbours, I don't care. Someone put the fucking spotlight on that woman.


----------



## 304418

Of the second wave of releases, only Taynara Conti is worth a look, with the same 3-6 months contract suggestion I had earlier in the thread..

Kassius Ohno is as well, since WWE isn’t even trying for a Kings of Wrestling reunion. Maybe AEW can make something happen?


----------



## RiverFenix

Kassius Ohno might have just been furloughed as he's more a player-coach these days for NXTUK. I wouldn't want him in AEW anyways - dude is sloppy fat and has given up even trying.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

Conti would be a good pickup imo. I just hate the screaming she does though.


----------



## RiverFenix

Conti is reportedly bad with fans. One thing I remember is AEW looks for indie talent who are legit appreciative with fans at meet and greets and the like.


----------



## Alexander_G

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Conti is reportedly bad with fans. One thing I remember is AEW looks for indie talent who are legit appreciative with fans at meet and greets and the like.


If you're a heel, you should never be good with fans. You should be as mean and nasty to them as possible, that is your job.


----------



## TD Stinger

Tayanra is hot and looked like she was developing but honestly the last thing AEW needs is a prospect for the Women's Division. And from what I saw of her in NXT, she was a prospect with some flashes of something more.

I don't see Kassius Ohno/Chris Hero coming to AEW, just a gut feeling, but I do see him making a big name for himself on the Indy scene again, as he did before being brought back to WWE in 2017.


----------



## Oracle

Ohno is 40 years old and has hardly gotten anywhere in WWE. 

absolute easily pass


----------



## Jazminator

What is it about Zack Ryder that has gotten him so many fans and Twitter followers? As far as I know, he never amounted to much in the WWE. What’s the attraction?


----------



## El Hammerstone

Jazminator said:


> What is it about Zack Ryder that has gotten him so many fans and Twitter followers? As far as I know, he never amounted to much in the WWE. What’s the attraction?


I was never a huge fan, but the guy managed to get himself massively over through social media at a time when others weren't and the response to him at live events showed this; the WWE essentially squashed the guy for getting over without their consent by booking him to get cucked and embarrassed by a babyface John Cena.


----------



## RiverFenix

Looking at youtube for all the Z! Trule Long Island Story - the first one didn't even break 1M views and some of the hundred episodes didn't crack 100K views. Crazy to think about how that got him so over with such low view totals. Did he lose views on a re-upload or something? I know he had to move it to wwe's youtube channel along the way. 

Then again BTE's get around 200K now.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Looking at youtube for all the Z! Trule Long Island Story - the first one didn't even break 1M views and some of the hundred episodes didn't crack 100K views. Crazy to think about how that got him so over with such low view totals. Did he lose views on a re-upload or something? I know he had to move it to wwe's youtube channel along the way.
> 
> Then again BTE's get around 200K now.



Youtube changed drastically. You can see the difference in views on WWE videos prior 2012 to these days.


----------



## Jazminator

El Hammerstone said:


> I was never a huge fan, but the guy managed to get himself massively over through social media at a time when others weren't and the response to him at live events showed this; the WWE essentially squashed the guy for getting over without their consent by booking him to get cucked and embarrassed by a babyface John Cena.


If true, that would be pretty weird. You don’t squash a guy who has built himself a mass following like that. If anything, that kind of creativity and self-determination should be rewarded.

I’m not opposed to seeing Ryder in AEW. There are simply others I would prefer to see (Revival especially).


----------



## El Hammerstone

I would actually consider adding Drake Maverick as a potential manager if it weren't for Marko Stunt being employed, because I would be genuinely worried that AEW would put those two in a feud.


----------



## RiverFenix

El Hammerstone said:


> I would actually consider adding Drake Maverick as a potential manager if it weren't for Marko Stunt being employed, because I would be genuinely worried that AEW would put those two in a feud.


A lock it would happen. I expect Maverick to re-sign with WWE though. Who would you see him as a potential manager to in AEW? 

We AEW was looking to hire a manager from the recent WWE cuts I'd much rather bring in Kurt Angle as on screen manager and backstage producer role. Though Angle might have been furloughed and expecting to be brought back.


----------



## El Hammerstone

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> A lock it would happen. I expect Maverick to re-sign with WWE though. Who would you see him as a potential manager to in AEW?
> 
> We AEW was looking to hire a manager from the recent WWE cuts I'd much rather bring in Kurt Angle as on screen manager and backstage producer role. Though Angle might have been furloughed and expecting to be brought back.


I was thinking EC3 as the two have been connected in the past. Though EC3 is undergoing a character change by all indications, so I'd like to see that explored if anything.


----------



## RiverFenix

El Hammerstone said:


> I was thinking EC3 as the two have been connected in the past. Though EC3 is undergoing a character change by all indications, so I'd like to see that explored if anything.


They're supposedly best buds IRL, so there would be that connection. I'm just not feeling whatever ECIII is trying right now - reminds me of the "Rage Riley" character Alex Riley tried in NXT. 

I thought maybe something with Sabian and Penelope Ford where he manages both. I think Spud could be small enough a dude where it might be acceptable to see him physically help out Ford in matches, as long as he gets him comeuppance on enough occasions.


----------



## AEW_19

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1252041971436314624
 Just a bit of fun


----------



## RiverFenix

Jim Ross shilling hard for Rusev - 



> AEW play-by-play announcer Jim Ross believes the promotion should make signing Rusev a top priority following the former WWE United States Champion's release last week.
> 
> Speaking on a special episode of Grilling JR with Conrad Thompson, Ross said that if he was in charge of AEW's talent acquisitions, Rusev would be the released WWE star he'd consider signing before anyone else.
> 
> "I think that Rusev is the kind of guy you can bring in and he'd be a great contender for any title," said JR. "Would I like to see a Jon Moxley vs. Rusev match? Of course I would. I'm a wrestling fan, why wouldn't I? To me, he would be my top priority."
> 
> Ross also stated that this was something he hadn't discussed with high-level AEW management yet but wasn't shy of heaping immense praise on Rusev, saying WWE "missed on him," and that he was capable of "having some major pay-per-view main events with top talents in our company. Anyone would be smart to hire him."


Cody's rule of thumb is if you got yourself over once, you can do it again. He mentioned it when talking about Ryder, but it would apply to Rusev as well one had to believe. 

Not sure Moxley vs Rusev does it for me though. Not terrible but I think Miro would need time in the upper midcard to establish himself and new identity in AEW first. Miro vs Hangman, Miro vs PAC/LB, Miro vs Omega, Miro vs Allin are all matches I'd like to see though. 

I hope he does try to reinvent himself a bit and doesn't come in trying to push "Miro Day" like Rusev Day before. Like Jericho has said, you always got to be moving forward and not rely on your greatest hits to keep you relevant. 

I love his roll through release German suplex finisher he used early on in his career. 

@3:35 of this vid -


----------



## El Hammerstone

I wouldn't mind EC3 bringing this persona to AEW:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1252403869729976321


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Of the recent WWE releases: 

Lio Rush
FTR
Rusev
Deonna Purrazzo


----------



## elidrakefan76

I see AEW signing Rusev, EC3, The Revival and Zack Ryder. Karl Anderson and Luke Gallows are probably going back to Japan full-time and I wouldn't bother with the other releases.


----------



## Not Lying

I would love to see Cheerleader Melissa/Raisha Saeed/Mariposa in AEW. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1254117715737886720
She just posted this.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1252841475278176258
and this a few days ago


----------



## AEW_19

The Definition of Technician said:


> I would love to see Cheerleader Melissa/Raisha Saeed/Mariposa in AEW.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1254117715737886720
> She just posted this.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1252841475278176258
> and this a few days ago


The second set of pictures are creepy as fuck


----------



## Not Lying

AEW_19 said:


> The second set of pictures are creepy as fuck


That's art. I really feel she would could do well playing Brodie's significant other, Brodie takes advantage of these losers who have no one, and to respect he should show he's able to get a woman by his side.
As a wrestler she's similar to him as she's a big brawler chick with great power and dangerous moves (curb stomps, air raid crash, Kudo driver). Big fan of hers for a while so I hope she gets hired by AEW.


----------



## Dondada78

Aleksander Jaksic is going to be a star. Dan Matha will standout. Everything about Tino Sabatelli screams STAR!


----------



## RiverFenix

El Hammerstone said:


> I wouldn't mind EC3 bringing this persona to AEW:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1252403869729976321


So will this truth telling character expose other fake gimmicks in wrestling when he signs somewhere? "That was just a character, but this is the real me now" is right there with "pro-wrestling is fake, we're really gonna fight now" storylines.


----------



## El Hammerstone

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> So will this truth telling character expose other fake gimmicks in wrestling when he signs somewhere? "That was just a character, but this is the real me now" is right there with "pro-wrestling is fake, we're really gonna fight now" storylines.


No, considering that's not even remotely what I took from that.


----------



## Top bins

Rusev- would be the number one free agent on the board. A must get by WWE. He is in his prime in his early 30s and his face run was getting over. 

Ec3 really have no idea what Vince couldn't see in him. Charisma all over just needs to improve bell to bell. 

Gallows and Anderson decent tag team plus they can work for Japan too. 

And Lio Rush. As a mouthpiece or as a wrestler I am a fan of his. Those are my picks


----------



## Jazminator

Top bins said:


> Rusev- would be the number one free agent on the board. A must get by WWE. He is in his prime in his early 30s and his face run was getting over.
> 
> Ec3 really have no idea what Vince couldn't see in him. Charisma all over just needs to improve bell to bell.
> 
> Gallows and Anderson decent tag team plus they can work for Japan too.
> 
> And Lio Rush. As a mouthpiece or as a wrestler I am a fan of his. Those are my picks


I like a Rusev more as a heel. But maybe AEW already has a lot of heels.

Gallows and Anderson are okay, but Dash and Wilder are much better, in my opinion. AEW should sign The Revolt!

Lio Rush, yes please. I love his change-of-direction moves. He and Darby would have amazing matches.


----------



## Danielallen1410

I wonder whether they would have a few of them turn up in a stable a bit like tHe radicals in WWE.

from the wwe releases I’ve watched a few videos and the people I most feel would do well would be Rusec and ec3 

obviously it seems to revival are coming in, they could make up a pretty good stable.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

I still don't get why you guys are all pitching WWE guys when the general sentiment on this part of the forum is that the WWE sucks. Seems weird that we'd be excited for upper midcard guys like Rusev when we hate WWE.

Personally I'd love to see AEW get rid of a few of their indy geeks and re sign some actual future stars that are running around on the indies. Take WWE guys only if necessary.


----------



## iarwain

Chip Chipperson said:


> I still don't get why you guys are all pitching WWE guys when the general sentiment on this part of the forum is that the WWE sucks.


Two reasons: First, it isn't the talent's fault that WWE sucks, it's WWE booking and Vince. 
Second, WWE just released a bunch of wrestlers so it's only natural to consider which would be worth signing.

It would be interesting to bring in Rowan to team with Brodie Lee, and Zack Ryder could be useful. Rusev is someone WWE really missed the boat on.


----------



## El Hammerstone

iarwain said:


> Two reasons: First, it isn't the talent's fault that WWE sucks, it's WWE booking and Vince.
> Second, WWE just released a bunch of wrestlers so it's only natural to consider which would be worth signing.
> 
> It would be interesting to bring in Rowan to team with Brodie Lee, and Zack Ryder could be useful. Rusev is someone WWE really missed the boat on.


For instance, you could have one of the greatest casts of actors ever assembled, but if they are acting out the script to Disaster Movie, it's not going to matter.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Jason "The Gift" Kincaid is someone that I think is also worth a mention:


----------



## RiverFenix

Cain Velasquez released by WWE. Now maybe he requested it and a UFC fight will be announced, but Vince greed saved AEW from that mistake. Vince played him for a sucker as well - Cain conned by the carnie huckster.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

I hope they watched Cain in the WWE and pass on him.


----------



## Balor fan

Should aew sign Cain? Yes or no?


----------



## Aedubya

Yes
With more training he could be very good


----------



## TD Stinger

I mean honestly, how much mainstream appeal is there in Cain anymore? And I feel like anything he could have had was washed away when he lost to Brock after a few weeks on TV.

Cain doing his MMA shtick, unless he's facing someone like Lesnar, is boring. But Cain with his mask doing more of a lucha style like he did in AAA? Eh, for a few matches here and there I don't see the here. But that's all he should be. A part time novelty.


----------



## RiverFenix

Can is 38yrs old with a shit flabby look and very injury prone. Also as charismatic as wet dryer lint. His appeal was that he kicked Lesnar's ass in UFC and you could use that to troll Vince McMahon. Cain made his choice and chose WWE, got played by the carny VInce and is already out of the wwe after a two minute job to Lesnar.


----------



## Mister Sinister

No to Cain.
Yes to Flash.
Rusev should have been given the treatment in WWE that TNA gave Joe. WWE just are not interested in changing the direction of their product anymore to follow a certain wrestler (and their style). When Rusev comes to AEW, he should be treated as an unstoppable body slam machine.


----------



## zkorejo

I dont follow NJPW news closely, but I'm assuming this pandemic has hurt their product too. Once things are back to normal, It would be really cool if they settle their differences aside with The Elite and tag along with them once the things are better. NJPW/AEW could really create some buzz for both promotions and help them get ahead together.

Bullet Club ruling NJPW and AEW at the same time would be cool as hell.


----------



## HelloSir

Short-term would be CM Punk. I can't pretend like I wouldn't be interested to see how he'd reinvent himself after the last 6 years of his life. He's also the guy that would generate the most amount of buzz for them if he signed as a talent, unless AEW landed ether Reigns or Cena which obviously won't happen


----------



## TKO Wrestling

HelloSir said:


> Short-term would be CM Punk. I can't pretend like I wouldn't be interested to see how he'd reinvent himself after the last 6 years of his life. He's also the guy that would generate the most amount of buzz for them if he signed as a talent, unless AEW landed ether Reigns or Cena which obviously won't happen


I agree, other than Cena and maybe Lesnar, no one else is moving the needle for AEW as much as Punk.


----------



## RiverFenix

Only one needle mover in wrestling and that would be The Rock.


----------



## HelloSir

TKO Wrestling said:


> I agree, other than Cena and maybe Lesnar, no one else is moving the needle for AEW as much as Punk.


I don't think Lesnar would make that big a difference tbh. He's exiting the prime of his in-ring career and his physique is starting to wear, which are the biggest things going for him. He's never been much of a talker, but rather a believable ass kicker. The novelty of him showing up there would be buzz worthy, but it's not like he'd get them all that much mainstream attention like Cena would, or give them a primed wrestling star like Reigns. If anything, we'd be getting a lesser version of Lesnar, especially without Heyman


----------



## Danielallen1410

zkorejo said:


> I dont follow NJPW news closely, but I'm assuming this pandemic has hurt their product too. Once things are back to normal, It would be really cool if they settle their differences aside with The Elite and tag along with them once the things are better. NJPW/AEW could really create some buzz for both promotions and help them get ahead together.
> 
> Bullet Club ruling NJPW and AEW at the same time would be cool as hell.


we all want this.


----------



## Runaway

Meiko Satomura.


----------



## shandcraig

EC3, Karl Anderson, Rockstar spud. All of which are not wwe talent. These guys are stars before wwe and will be stars after.

AEW needs to take advantage of bullet club members and create something eadgy. Enough toys orus wrestling


----------



## 304418

I would bring in Cain Velasquez, but it would be conditional. Mainly because he looked like he was about to be a major AEW signing at the end of summer last year, and then went to WWE to get beat by Brock Lesnar and lost the aura that made him so appealing to being with – beating Lesnar after Lesnar had gone on a winning streak in UFC as heavyweight champion.


The silver lining to Cain not having this aura anymore is that he can be brought in to be ragdolled by Jake Hager to help re-establish Hager’s dominance after losing to Moxley. Cain is the only star big enough that could allow for that right now that's a free agent.

After that particular match though, what to do with him is a mystery.

Special ref…why not just bring in Chael Sonnen or Chuck Liddel or Randy Couture or GSP if your trying to have a special attraction to draw eyeballs to the product?

An MMA invasion stable…will just lead to a Brawl for All situation,or mid-00s Inokiism situation, with the AEW roster trying to prove how tough they are and can fight in MMA bouts.

The only thing I can think of is a AAA Lucha Invasion angle with a masked Velasquez at the forefront of it, since he wrestled at Triplemania last year and teamed with Cody. That would be random and different.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

zkorejo said:


> NJPW/AEW could really create some buzz for both promotions and help them get ahead together.


Create buzz where? AEW really needs true superstars in wrestling (To an American audience) as it's the only thing they're missing right now. NJPW already has access to all of AEW's top guys except Kenny and The Bucks.


----------



## zkorejo

Chip Chipperson said:


> Create buzz where? AEW really needs true superstars in wrestling (To an American audience) as it's the only thing they're missing right now. NJPW already has access to all of AEW's top guys except Kenny and The Bucks.


Hmm.. They will need to bring Rock and Austin then.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

zkorejo said:


> Hmm.. They will need to bring Rock and Austin then.


Nah those are stars bigger than wrestling.

I'm talking more guys on Jericho's level. If they could get Cena, Orton, Punk (Who was allegedly interested until they ruined it) or even guys slightly below that level such as Roman, Rollins, Owens etc that'd be a big help for them.


----------



## zkorejo

Chip Chipperson said:


> Nah those are stars bigger than wrestling.
> 
> I'm talking more guys on Jericho's level. If they could get Cena, Orton, Punk (Who was allegedly interested until they ruined it) or even guys slightly below that level such as Roman, Rollins, Owens etc that'd be a big help for them.


Cena and Orton is just never happening. Its just not possible. WWE will have to die in order for them to leave them. Rollins seems to be their guy through and through. Roman and Owens MIGHT be a possibility but they are locked for multiple years. As for Punk, I think Punk just didnt want to wrestle. I honestly dont think even Punk knows what he wants. He has made a terrible decision after terrible decision. I dont see how it is AEWs fault.

So with all those out of the picture... realistically, NJPW/AEW crossover is the most probable and will breathe new life into both shows.

Besides, I dont want AEW mainevent scene to be full of WWE maineventers. In the next 5 years I want to see guys like MJF, Darby Allin, Sammy G and maybe even Jungle Boy as their homegrown mainevent stars, not Orton and Punk.


----------



## InexorableJourney

Austin Aries.

He is the total package.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

zkorejo said:


> Cena and Orton is just never happening. Its just not possible. WWE will have to die in order for them to leave them. Rollins seems to be their guy through and through. Roman and Owens MIGHT be a possibility but they are locked for multiple years. As for Punk, I think Punk just didnt want to wrestle. I honestly dont think even Punk knows what he wants. He has made a terrible decision after terrible decision. I dont see how it is AEWs fault.
> 
> So with all those out of the picture... realistically, NJPW/AEW crossover is the most probable and will breathe new life into both shows.
> 
> Besides, I dont want AEW mainevent scene to be full of WWE maineventers. In the next 5 years I want to see guys like MJF, Darby Allin, Sammy G and maybe even Jungle Boy as their homegrown mainevent stars, not Orton and Punk.


People said for years that Hogan would never leave the WWF, Savage would never leave, Bret would never leave but they all eventually did end up leaving. I remember it being pretty surreal when Kurt Angle and Christian turned up in TNA as well because both were expected to be WWE lifers. 

AEW/NJPW crossover means nothing to the fans that AEW are trying to attract which is the casual wrestling fan who watches 2 hours a week and then doesn't tune in until next week. Those fans don't care who Okada is and don't even know who the likes of Tanahashi, Ibushi, Naito etc are. NJPW would charge massive money for AEW to book these top level stars and AEW would get very little return on them.

I get it from your perspective I love Japanese wrestling as well to the point that I have a large number of Japanese items in my wrestling memorabilia collection and genuinely believe it's the best wrestling country in the world but an ex WWE guy such as Tajiri or Ultimo Dragon would mean more to a casual wrestling fan than the likes of Okada or Tanahashi.

To make those guys main event stars in AEW within 5 years you need main event stars for them to beat. I've pointed out on this forum before that MJF beating a guy like John Cena or even Roman Reigns means more than him beating a Darby Allin or a Jungle Boy. Only big names that AEW have right now that would really make people go "Oh shit, that's kind of big" would be Chris Jericho and MAYBE Moxley but even Moxley would be kind of a stretch. Cena, Punk, Orton or the other guys listed even on just a 1 year deal would be massive for AEW.


----------



## zkorejo

Chip Chipperson said:


> People said for years that Hogan would never leave the WWF, Savage would never leave, Bret would never leave but they all eventually did end up leaving. I remember it being pretty surreal when Kurt Angle and Christian turned up in TNA as well because both were expected to be WWE lifers.
> 
> AEW/NJPW crossover means nothing to the fans that AEW are trying to attract which is the casual wrestling fan who watches 2 hours a week and then doesn't tune in until next week. Those fans don't care who Okada is and don't even know who the likes of Tanahashi, Ibushi, Naito etc are. NJPW would charge massive money for AEW to book these top level stars and AEW would get very little return on them.
> 
> I get it from your perspective I love Japanese wrestling as well to the point that I have a large number of Japanese items in my wrestling memorabilia collection and genuinely believe it's the best wrestling country in the world but an ex WWE guy such as Tajiri or Ultimo Dragon would mean more to a casual wrestling fan than the likes of Okada or Tanahashi.
> 
> To make those guys main event stars in AEW within 5 years you need main event stars for them to beat. I've pointed out on this forum before that MJF beating a guy like John Cena or even Roman Reigns means more than him beating a Darby Allin or a Jungle Boy. Only big names that AEW have right now that would really make people go "Oh shit, that's kind of big" would be Chris Jericho and MAYBE Moxley but even Moxley would be kind of a stretch. Cena, Punk, Orton or the other guys listed even on just a 1 year deal would be massive for AEW.


I agree with all points you made. Yes the WWE stars will give a much bigger star power to AEW, and yeah their rub will mean much more and help young AEW guys way more than NJPW guys for sure. But the thing is, WWE is not what it was when it was competing against WCW. WCW used Turner's money against WWE. But now WWE is more than comfortable with throwing around fat contracts to even jobbers themselves, much like WCW used to. 

WWE just wont make same mistakes as they did with WCW and let their big stars leave. They have been using everything at their disposal to keep every wrestler locked under contract. It took a global pandemic for them to actually release guys most of whom they havent even used in months/years or the guys who wanted to leave.

Why would Orton/Cena leave an established organization, that has been tried and tested through time to always stay standing? These guys were made by WWE and WWE is more than willing to overpay them. Which wasn't the case with Hogan, Bret, Hall and Nash at that time. Vince didnt have the money then and WCW capitalized on it, now he does and he has been using it.

The only people who will jump ship at this point are those who actually have a passion for wrestling and want to accomplish big things and not waste away in WWE, or those who have a falling out with WWE.. both of which will be very rare cases.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

zkorejo said:


> Why would Orton/Cena leave an established organization, that has been tried and tested through time to always stay standing? These guys were made by WWE and WWE is more than willing to overpay them. Which wasn't the case with Hogan, Bret, Hall and Nash at that time. Vince didnt have the money then and WCW capitalized on it, now he does and he has been using it.


It happens in sports all the time for a wide variety of reasons. Sometimes the team doesn't want them anymore, can't afford them anymore, sometimes the player wants a fresh start, has friends on another team that he wants to play with and all sorts of other things.

I'll give an example, don't know if you follow NFL football at all but Tom Brady has recently signed with Tampa Bay along with Rob Gronkowski who were a Quarterback/Tight End combination for the highly successful New England Patriots. The Patriots haven't missed the playoffs in years and are probably the best team in the NFL in recent years. Brady is their best player and the good times no doubt would've kept coming if Brady had remained in New England.

Brady went to Tampa allegedly for a fresh start, because the location was good and because he was keen to play with the guys they have on the team and liked the coach. Gronkowski most likely signed with them because Brady is his friend and he wants to be involved with it all. Both are being well paid for it all but they no doubt have taken a step down to play in this team as opposed to their established team in New England proving that this is very possible in the sports world.

The problem with AEW is they don't have that kind of set up in place yet. For example, iff Orton wanted the same things Brady does lets look at it objectively:

Coach/Management - Obviously wrestling doesn't have coaches but this is where AEW stumbles first. A guy like Orton isn't going to risk his career to work under Tony Khan who has done nothing in wrestling yet and Cody Rhodes who was his protege in WWE. AEW need to assemble a world class writing team along with a talent relations and road agent team to attract big name stars like Orton who would be happy to trust his career in the hands of these guys. I don't really know who is available right now to form that world class management team/staff but JR is a big start and if AEW could get Gerald Brisco as well who has apparently just been released that'd be a big start. Take a good mix of guys from outside wrestling and guys from inside wrestling, form your team, put someone in creative and then when these big names come knocking you can tell them that their careers are in good hands.

Location - Touring company but the schedule would probably be a good thing for Orton considering he's just hit 40 and his body will no doubt start to slow down soon. Working one day a week is attractive to these big stars so this is an advantage AEW has.

Money - We all know AEW can fund a big name signing if they have to and could likely match a WWE offer if it came down to the right star.

Prestige - Low right now but should be bigger and better once these big stars start to become available.

Team - In this circumstance other wrestlers. To me the AEW roster isn't that attractive to guys like Orton. You sit down with Orton and he asks "Who can I work with if I sign with AEW?" and you don't have many answers past Jericho (Who he's already worked with) and Moxley (Who he's also worked). MJF might be the talk of the internet but to a guy like Orton he doesn't care about coming in and working with him he wants other big names that he can work with. AEW don't have many of those yet but hopefully do in future. You also run the risk of Orton seeing the likes of Stunt, Sonny Kiss, Janella, Orange Cassidy, Darby etc and saying "This is what you have? No thanks"


----------



## zkorejo

@*Chip Chipperson*
You just agreed with my point that its hard to acquire the WWE "top stars" right now. Maybe they will in the next 5-10 years.. maybe they wont need to.

WWE doesnt really have any "true stars".. they are all WWE superstars and they all have a ceiling, some are considerably bigger names due to the amount of time they have put in. None of them are perceived even as big as Triple H. WWE itself is losing interest and viewership each year. I dont see any stardom there that is worthy of basing your entire promotion to try and acquire. I would rather have them focus on putting on a good product and that so far has been working for them.

If they were going head to head with Raw, sure.. that strategy would make sense. The best move for AEW right now is to survive and stay in business for atleast 5 years. Once they are considered a solid wrestling promotion that is here to stay, bigger WWE names will eventually come to AEW.

That being said, I personally have no interest in watching guys like Orton and Cena etc. in AEW. Jericho worked for AEW because Jericho actually puts in alot of effort, I doubt a guy like Orton would.


----------



## RiverFenix

Joe "Curtis Axel" Hennig released by WWE. I can't see AEW interested, more likely Impact or even NWA as good fits. Never sure with backstage relationships though - especially with second/third gen talent. So much jobber stank on him, if Cody not interested in Slater I'd expect the same for Hennig.


----------



## Erik.

Cara Noir would be a good get. 

Though I'm surprised WWE haven't thought about signing him and putting him in a feud with Dream.


----------



## RiverFenix

Erik. said:


> Cara Noir would be a good get.
> 
> Though I'm surprised WWE haven't thought about signing him and putting him in a feud with Dream.


Cody did namedrop Danhausen not too long ago. Not really familiar with either, but they seem similar on quick view.


----------



## Erik.

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Cody did namedrop Danhausen not too long ago. Not really familiar with either, but they seem similar on quick view.







He's basically a Black Swan character who has a legit black belt in karate. Really immersed himself into the character. He has a presence that I feel would present itself well in AEW.

His entrance alone is spectacular.


----------



## TD Stinger

Erik. said:


> Cara Noir would be a good get.
> 
> Though I'm surprised WWE haven't thought about signing him and putting him in a feud with Dream.


Cara is one of the few guys left on the UK scene worth going out of your way to see after WWE came into town and took a lot the better names and most of the others went to NJPW or ROH. So for that reason selfishly I would hope he stays where he is for now to try and rebuild that scene.

But eventually, I’d love him vs. Dream in NXT (provided Dream doesn’t get into legal trouble) or vs. Darby in AEW.


----------



## elidrakefan76

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Joe "Curtis Axel" Hennig released by WWE. I can't see AEW interested, more likely Impact or even NWA as good fits. Never sure with backstage relationships though - especially with second/third gen talent. So much jobber stank on him, if Cody not interested in Slater I'd expect the same for Hennig.


I seriously doutbt that AEW will sign him. He would be a perfect fit in the NWA promotion.


----------



## bdon

iarwain said:


> Two reasons: First, it isn't the talent's fault that WWE sucks, it's WWE booking and Vince.
> Second, WWE just released a bunch of wrestlers so it's only natural to consider which would be worth signing.
> 
> It would be interesting to bring in Rowan to team with Brodie Lee, and Zack Ryder could be useful. Rusev is someone WWE really missed the boat on.


Is it Vince’s fault Moxley is still acting like a goofball and lost all momentum the minute he didn’t have Omega and Jericho steering his feud?

They talk all the time about giving the wrestlers a destination of where they want to get to, and they just let the guys creatively make their path to that place.

Mox knows where his story is going, and it is all up to him to get himself there. He’s falling on his face.


----------



## iarwain

bdon said:


> Is it Vince’s fault Moxley is still acting like a goofball and lost all momentum the minute he didn’t have Omega and Jericho steering his feud?


I agree Moxley's title reign has been disappointing so far. He doesn't seem to have a strong enough direction.


----------



## Metalhead1

Now I'd actually like to see Anderson and Gallows. They appear to have some personality and humor, yet that was probably stifled by WWE. I think they could develop their unique personalities in AEW.


----------



## bdon

iarwain said:


> I agree Moxley's title reign has been disappointing so far. He doesn't seem to have a strong enough direction.


He’s so much better as a pissed off chaser. I seen genuine Austin-like qualities in his chase, but it seems Kenny and Jericho might have had something to do with that in “leading the dance”.


----------



## Oracle

Good shout on Cara.

Aleah James would be a good add only 22 has all the potential in the world.


----------



## Top bins

I misread it the title. I thought it was only recently released WWE stars. 

I would like to see :

Brian Cage
Rush
Eli Drake
Nick Aldis
Jacob Fatu
Alex Hammerstone
Bandido
Jay Lethal
Jonathan Gresham
Moose
Eddie Edwards
Davey Richards

If they could try and pick a few of those if they ever get into free agency and get rid of a few duds then I think AEW could rival WWE for talent.


----------



## TKO Wrestling

Id pass on Gresham, dude is only 2 inches taller than Stunt, 5'2 v 5'4.


----------



## Top bins

TKO Wrestling said:


> Id pass on Gresham, dude is only 2 inches taller than Stunt, 5'2 v 5'4.



Jonathan Gresham looks like a man and is a fantastic technical wrestler. I am enjoying his heel run with Jay Lethal. Stunt just looks 12 years old and I cannot take any of his matches seriously. I hit fast forward when he's on.


----------



## AEW_19

I saw that Tino Sabbatelli got released from WWE. I haven't watched WWE in a couple of years but anytime I saw him, I thought there was money to be made with him. I doubt he's even on AEW's radar but what does everyone think?


----------



## AEW_19

Dan Matha looks like a jacked Ari Shafir 😂


----------



## TD Stinger

AEW_19 said:


> I saw that Tino Sabbatelli got released from WWE. I haven't watched WWE in a couple of years but anytime I saw him, I thought there was money to be made with him. I doubt he's even on AEW's radar but what does everyone think?


Any time Tino was on TV he was a heat magnet simply because he was a good looking guy with money. And to his credit, he played off of it well and was solid enough in the ring. But then he spent 2 years on the injured list and fell into obscurity.

I think he had he stayed healthy in NXT he could have developed into something special. I think outside of the NXT system he won't flourish as well in AEW and AEW already has their rich pretty boy in MJF. I think if he wants it, Tino could have a run on the Indies and do well for himself.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

Seems like every time he was on tv he got hurt. Guy is made of glass.


----------



## Piers

They need to leave Tessa in that Impact dump, AEW don't need cocky racists.

Looks like we already have an answer for two ex-WWE talents

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257707432769466372


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

They Call Him Y2J said:


> They need to leave Tessa in that Impact dump, AEW don't need cocky racists.
> 
> Looks like we already have an answer for two ex-WWE talents
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257707432769466372


I don’t want this tbh.
Cody even said that AEW won’t be “All Friends Wrestling”.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

optikk sucks said:


> I don’t want this tbh.
> Cody even said that AEW won’t be “All Friends Wrestling”.


Hahaha did he?

How is it NOT All Friends Wrestling already? 90% of the roster is on there because they're friends with someone.


----------



## Oracle

optikk sucks said:


> I don’t want this tbh.
> Cody even said that AEW won’t be “All Friends Wrestling”.


Well thats a lie because it already is lets hire our buds wresting.


----------



## TD Stinger

optikk sucks said:


> I don’t want this tbh.
> Cody even said that AEW won’t be “All Friends Wrestling”.


Didn't Cody say he was joking about that or something? I vaguely remember something like that.

Anyways, when a company this big brings in guys like Brandon Cutler, Michael Nakazawa, and Luther, it kind of already it "All Friends" Wrestling".


----------



## Cult03

optikk sucks said:


> I don’t want this tbh.
> Cody even said that AEW won’t be “All Friends Wrestling”.


I actually laughed out loud when I read this! Fucking hell. Was this said directly after Ryder, Gallows and Anderson already signed contracts with them?


----------



## The Masked Avenger

TD Stinger said:


> Didn't Cody say he was joking about that or something? I vaguely remember something like that.
> 
> Anyways, when a company this big brings in guys like Brandon Cutler, Michael Nakazawa, and Luther, it kind of already it "All Friends" Wrestling".


Yup real friends there with those three have a grand total of 1 win.


----------



## ABH-22

While I do agree that the likes of Luther, Nakazawa and Cutler should have never been hired..I'm sure they're at a very low expense and they have their own place in the company (jobber, cameraman etc.) and a lot of the "friends" of the Elite are actually supremely talented, so putting myself in their shoes I would be very happy to hire some very good talent who just so happen to also be good friends of mine. Think it's stupid to suggest that the sole reason for them hiring certain people is due to a personal relationship and not the fact they would bring something to the company.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> Yup real friends there with those three have a grand total of 1 win.


He said they hired friends not pushed friends. Lets face facts if Cutler, Nakazawa and Luther weren't friends of the guys in charge they wouldn't be anywhere near national TV in 2020.


----------



## kingfrass44

Marko Stunt Don't bring any something to the company


----------



## The Masked Avenger

kingfrass44 said:


> Marko Stunt Don't bring something to the company


He made Archer and Brodie look even more badass because of how they just threw him around.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> He made Archer and Brodie look even more badass because of how they just threw him around.


How is it bad ass to kick the shit out of a 14 year old?


----------



## TKO Wrestling

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> He made Archer and Brodie look even more badass because of how they just threw him around.


Yeah, the visual of Archer throwing him from the ring into the stands is one of the cooler things ive seen in AEW so far. Definitely a memory.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Chip Chipperson said:


> How is it bad ass to kick the shit out of a 14 year old?


Isn’t he 23 or something? That’s a man.


----------



## TD Stinger

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> Yup real friends there with those three have a grand total of 1 win.


Not sure what you're trying to say here.

Let me make this clear, I don't care that guys like Bucks, Omega, and Jericho got their friends jobs in AEW. They're part of the main reason AEW exists, they can do what they want.

But regardless of win/loss record, guys like Culter, Nakazawa, and Luther would be nowhere near a major wrestling company if it weren't for the fact they had friends in high places. That's not a knock, it's just reality.

So yeah, whether Cody was kidding or not, this already is "All Friends Wrestling" to an extent.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

TD Stinger said:


> Not sure what you're trying to say here.
> 
> Let me make this clear, I don't care that guys like Bucks, Omega, and Jericho got their friends jobs in AEW. They're part of the main reason AEW exists, they can do what they want.
> 
> But regardless of win/loss record, guys like Culter, Nakazawa, and Luther would be nowhere near a major wrestling company if it weren't for the fact they had friends in high places. That's not a knock, it's just reality.
> 
> So yeah, whether Cody was kidding or not, this already is "All Friends Wrestling" to an extent.


They are jobbers. It's their job to lose. Just because they are characters on the show and not just local talent shouldn't matter. Local talent should be squashes period. While I enjoyed the Omega/Angels match it shouldn't have been anywhere near as long as it was unless they plan on signing the guy. Kenny can have a fairly competitive match with Cutler because he is a name on the show. Kenny should not have a fairly competitive match with a guy no one has seen before the match started. Every company should have designated job guys. Cutler and Avalon have impressed occasionally but eventually if their match goes long enough you understand why they are the job guys. If you don't have those guys then you have Health Slater and Zach Ryder jobbing. Both are way too talented to lose all the time.

As for the All Friends Wrestling thing, it's stupid. You have guys who spent most or all of their careers in the indie's starting a brand new wrestling company. Most talented wrestlers are signed to contracts. WWE had like 100+ wrestlers signed. These guys are going to be friends with indy guys and those are the only ones that you can sign because everyone else is under contract somewhere. No shit they gave their friends contracts. WWE was signing their job guys to main event money contracts in other feds. RoH gave Marty the book so he wouldn't leave. Guys were getting better deals with their current companies so they wouldn't leave and that has hurt AEW's ability to get better talent. It took a pandemic and the XFL to fold for Vince to finally let guys go.

Fuck outta here with that All Friends Wrestling bs.

Edit: not all directed at you


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1258116036886360064
RyTroll


----------



## WhyTooJay

Yeah, I don't care at all that AEW hires their friends. Every fucking company does. Not just in wrestling. The fact that people in here are acting like this is exclusively an AEW thing shows how removed from reality a lot of you are. At the end of the day, the people on top of the card and in the midcard are all fairly talented and deserve to be there. I couldn't care less that some lower card guys got there because of their connections. That's life, and it happens in every company including the WWE.


----------



## kingfrass44

WhyTooJay said:


> Yeah, I don't care at all that AEW hires their friends. Every fucking company does. Not just in wrestling. The fact that people in here are acting like this is exclusively an AEW thing shows how removed from reality a lot of you are. At the end of the day, the people on top of the card and in the midcard are all fairly talented and deserve to be there. I couldn't care less that some lower card guys got there because of their connections. That's life, and it happens in every company including the WWE.


Stop hiding facts to defend aew


----------



## WhyTooJay

kingfrass44 said:


> Stop hiding facts to defend aew


The fuck are you talking about?


----------



## Cult03

optikk sucks said:


> Isn’t he 23 or something? That’s a man.


At this point you're the biggest troll on this site.


----------



## Cult03

Back on topic. Anyone got a list of jobbers they'd like AEW to bring in? Obviously wrestles who have a future in the business. I've really enjoyed them bringing in indie wrestlers to put over their full timers. They're wasting money having jobbers with full time contracts. I'll start with the men.

Brian Valor








Channing Decker








KC Navarro








VSK








Aiden Aggro and Dangerkid (Maine State Posse)








RJ City








Effy








Retrosexual Anthony Greene








Mark Davis








Victor Benjamin








Danhausen


----------



## El Hammerstone

Cult03 said:


> Back on topic. Anyone got a list of jobbers they'd like AEW to bring in? Obviously wrestles who have a future in the business. I've really enjoyed them bringing in indie wrestlers to put over their full timers. They're wasting money having jobbers with full time contracts. I'll start with the men.
> 
> Brian Valor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Channing Decker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KC Navarro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VSK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aiden Aggro and Dangerkid (Maine State Posse)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RJ City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Effy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Retrosexual Anthony Greene
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Davis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victor Benjamin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danhausen



I'd bring in Mark Davis with Kyle Fletcher; Davis is the better of the two (though Fletcher is only 21), but Aussie Open is a great tag team.


----------



## Cult03

And now the women. I'm still looking for some powerhouse women on the indies. There aren't many out there

Madi Wrenkowski








Jaylee








Ava Everett








Alex Gracia








Allie Recks








Bianca Carelli (Santino's daughter)








Miranda Alize








Viva Van


----------



## Oracle

Is pineapple signed?

curious if all these guys that train at the nightmare factory are on devolpment contracts not like they are signed to AEW more a verbal agreement kinda thing


----------



## Cult03

Oracle said:


> Is pineapple signed?
> 
> curious if all these guys that train at the nightmare factory are on devolpment contracts not like they are signed to AEW more a verbal agreement kinda thing


I hope not. He's 35 and been on the independants since I can remember and done nothing of note.


----------



## Oracle

Cult03 said:


> I hope not. He's 35 and been on the independants since I can remember and done nothing of note.


had no idea he was 35


----------



## The Masked Avenger

WhyTooJay said:


> The fuck are you talking about?


He's not going to answer you.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Cult03 said:


> At this point you're the biggest troll on this site.











??

Just correcting @Chip Chipperson on his post. He may have been misinformed.


----------



## Cult03

optikk sucks said:


> View attachment 85991
> 
> ??
> 
> Just correcting @Chip Chipperson on his post. He may have been misinformed.


Yeah, I'm sure that's what you were doing. Just out of curiosity, how much leeway does one of those premium memberships get someone hey?


----------



## Chip Chipperson

WhyTooJay said:


> Yeah, I don't care at all that AEW hires their friends. Every fucking company does. Not just in wrestling. The fact that people in here are acting like this is exclusively an AEW thing shows how removed from reality a lot of you are. At the end of the day, the people on top of the card and in the midcard are all fairly talented and deserve to be there. I couldn't care less that some lower card guys got there because of their connections. That's life, and it happens in every company including the WWE.


Companies do but it's not often that it occurs on nationally televised broadcasts. Sure, a local businessman with a factory might hire his son and give him a manager position at the factory and teach him on the job but that's entirely different to throwing unappealing and quite frankly unprepared talents on a nationally televised professional wrestling show.

Main event is solid and generally nepotism free but everything else is filled with nepotism.



optikk sucks said:


> View attachment 85991
> 
> ??
> 
> Just correcting @Chip Chipperson on his post. He may have been misinformed.


He's 23 but looks 14. I think that's obvious enough.


----------



## El Hammerstone

If AEW is still interested in signing tough, intense, smash mouth type wrestlers, then I'd definitely look into both Chris Dickinson and Schaff before NXT gets their hands on them.


----------



## RiverFenix

Dickinson seemingly likes freelancing and has indicated that he's turned down exclusive contract offers in the past.


----------



## AEW_19

Tony stated that Cobb is tied up with another company so he couldn't sign.


----------



## Danielallen1410

Cult03 said:


> Yeah, I'm sure that's what you were doing. Just out of curiosity, how much leeway does one of those premium memberships get someone hey?


is he 23 or is he not? He’s not 14.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Chip Chipperson said:


> He's 23 but looks 14. I think that's obvious enough.


He knows damn well what you mean dude, don't take the bait.


----------



## nailz1

*sign*


The Revolt
Zack Ryder and Curt Hawkins (you could repackage them as the fig Hunters)
Jacob Fatu
Alexander Hammerstone and Richard Holliday (have them team up with MJF again)
The Von Erichs 
Jeff Cobb
Brody King
Ace Austin 
Matt Cross
Jordynne Grace 
Tessa Blanchard
Sarah Logan

*RELEASE*

Alex Reynolds and John Silver
Anthony Ogogo 
Brandon Cutler
Evil Uno and Stu Grayson 
Jimmy Havoc
Jack Evans
Joey Janella 
Marko Stunt 
Michael Nakazawa 
Orange Cassidy 
Peter Avalon 
Emi Sakura 
Mel 
Riho 
Yuka Sakazaki


----------



## RiverFenix

Drew Gulak released by WWE (or contract expiring and not re-signing). Not sure who's choice it was - did WWE want to re-sign him and he wanted out or did they just choose to let his contract expire?


----------



## El Hammerstone

Bumping this to say that Drew Gulak has been released by the WWE


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261817077955952640

EDIT: Damn you lol. ^


----------



## The Wood

Drew Gulak is a very talented guy, but who would he have good matches with in AEW? Can anyone wrestle a technical style?


----------



## taker1986

Wasn't expecting Gulak to leave. Daniel Bryan's contract also expires at the end of the Summer. I wonder if he'll fancy a new challenge before he retires and jumps to AEW. I think it's a big possibility that we'll see Gukak/Bryan lock horns once again.


----------



## taker1986

El Hammerstone said:


> Bumping this to say that Drew Gulak has been released by the WWE
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261817077955952640
> 
> EDIT: Damn you lol. ^


No 90 day compete clause either as his contract just ran out. If AEW are smart they'll make him the surprise 9th entrant for the casino ladder match.


----------



## Deathiscoming

I'd like to see Gillberg and Ellsworth in AEW for the dream match of all ages.


----------



## Chan Hung

I would not be surprised if Drew gulak signed with all Elite


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Cody apparently hates Gulak. Could be a running joke though.


----------



## The Wood

taker1986 said:


> Wasn't expecting Gulak to leave. Daniel Bryan's contract also expires at the end of the Summer. I wonder if he'll fancy a new challenge before he retires and jumps to AEW. I think it's a big possibility that we'll see Gukak/Bryan lock horns once again.


I really doubt Daniel Bryan chooses to leave a multi-million a year job supporting his wife and two babies, as well as his wife's brand, to go and work for a comedy wrestling promotion that attracts <700k viewers. The ship has sailed on big names jumping ship. Daniel Bryan will get a stake in the company before they let him go. He didn't even jump when this thing was still all raw potential in 2018, even though I'm fairly certain he would have been aware of it. 



Chip Chipperson said:


> Cody apparently hates Gulak. Could be a running joke though.


I think it is a joke. Either way, if he wants to work there, he'll work there. I'm thinking that he might end up doing a bit in Japan before going back to the WWE though.


----------



## The Phantom




----------



## The Wood

STARDOM is not All Japan Women, is it?


----------



## taker1986

The Wood said:


> I really doubt Daniel Bryan chooses to leave a multi-million a year job supporting his wife and two babies, as well as his wife's brand, to go and work for a comedy wrestling promotion that attracts <700k viewers. The ship has sailed on big names jumping ship. Daniel Bryan will get a stake in the company before they let him go. He didn't even jump when this thing was still all raw potential in 2018, even though I'm fairly certain he would have been aware of it.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is a joke. Either way, if he wants to work there, he'll work there. I'm thinking that he might end up doing a bit in Japan before going back to the WWE though.


I can easily see Bryan in AEW. Bryan nearly didn't re-sign in 2018 and AEW wasn't even a thing. Plus it's not about money for him, he has the same principles as Moxley in that sense. 

I can see him wanting to have some dream matches before he retires. Omega would be up there as would the likes of Okada, Ibushi etc. So I can just as easily see him going to Japan as well, while possibly working out something with AEW.


----------



## The Phantom

The Wood said:


> STARDOM is not All Japan Women, is it?



Nope.


----------



## The Wood

taker1986 said:


> I can easily see Bryan in AEW. Bryan nearly didn't re-sign in 2018 and AEW wasn't even a thing. Plus it's not about money for him, he has the same principles as Moxley in that sense.
> 
> I can see him wanting to have some dream matches before he retires. Omega would be up there as would the likes of Okada, Ibushi etc. So I can just as easily see him going to Japan as well, while possibly working out something with AEW.


Bryan did re-sign in 2018, even though he would have been given the iggy that the son of a billionaire was starting up a wrestling company. Just like JR was. Moxley left the WWE because he had flopped as a tippy-top guy and was feeling creatively exhausted because his heel run was fucking awful and he knew he was under such a big rock he was never going to get out from under. Mox also jumped before AEW started producing content. He may have thought twice if he was in the position he was now and saw what their actual shows were like. If Bryan is about the art, he's got about as much reason to stay with WWE as going to AEW, only WWE is still a much more prestigious slot and it helps his wife and her branding out.


----------



## Jazminator

Drew Gulak would be a solid get for AEW. The company could use more mat-based, submission-style wrestlers, although my first choice would always be that Sabre guy who twists people into pretzels.


----------



## DrydenGuy

Rey Mysterio


----------



## taker1986

The Wood said:


> Bryan did re-sign in 2018, even though he would have been given the iggy that the son of a billionaire was starting up a wrestling company. Just like JR was. Moxley left the WWE because he had flopped as a tippy-top guy and was feeling creatively exhausted because his heel run was fucking awful and he knew he was under such a big rock he was never going to get out from under. Mox also jumped before AEW started producing content. He may have thought twice if he was in the position he was now and saw what their actual shows were like. If Bryan is about the art, he's got about as much reason to stay with WWE as going to AEW, only WWE is still a much more prestigious slot and it helps his wife and her branding out.


Bryan re-signed just before HIAC in 2018, that was nearly 4 months before AEW became a thing.

I would have to disagree with you about the last part. Bryan in WWE is restricted and has got pretty stale, most of that is on WWE booking and creative though, everything he does in WWE is micromanaged to the detail, whereas in AEW he would be far more free to express himself. There's absolutely no way he'd be better off staying with WWE if it's about the art, no way. Money won't be a factor for him, just like it wasn't for Mox (Mox was offered a lot of money to stay remember) Bryan will get paid more if he stays with WWE, that much is true, but is it better off staying for 700k a year, where you've no creative freedom to express yourself the way he wants, under a control freak, or going to AEW for say 300k a year where he's A) Free to express himself and has control of his character and B) Is free to work on other places while he isn't working for AEW and can go to Japan and make a lot of money, something he can't do in WWE. Overall between AEW, Japan and other work he gets he can potentially make nearly as much as he does in WWE while having great matches with Omega, Okada, Ibushi etc, whereas in WWE he's pretty done everything there is to do.

As for Mox, he's the happiest he's been in years. There's absolutely no indication that he's ever thought twice about going to AEW, quite the opposite in fact.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

taker1986 said:


> Bryan re-signed just before HIAC in 2018, that was nearly 4 months before AEW became a thing.
> 
> I would have to disagree with you about the last part. Bryan in WWE is restricted and has got pretty stale, most of that is on WWE booking and creative though, everything he does in WWE is micromanaged to the detail, whereas in AEW he would be far more free to express himself. There's absolutely no way he'd be better off staying with WWE if it's about the art, no way. Money won't be a factor for him, just like it wasn't for Mox (Mox was offered a lot of money to stay remember) Bryan will get paid more if he stays with WWE, that much is true, but is it better off staying for 700k a year, where you've no creative freedom to express yourself the way he wants, under a control freak, or going to AEW for say 300k a year where he's A) Free to express himself and has control of his character and B) Is free to work on other places while he isn't working for AEW and can go to Japan and make a lot of money, something he can't do in WWE. Overall between AEW, Japan and other work he gets he can potentially make nearly as much as he does in WWE while having great matches with Omega, Okada, Ibushi etc, whereas in WWE he's pretty done everything there is to do.
> 
> As for Mox, he's the happiest he's been in years. There's absolutely no indication that he's ever thought twice about going to AEW, quite the opposite in fact.


I don't like picking posts apart but in this situation I kind of have to.

1. How many guys that have gone to AEW for the creative freedom have had it work out for them? The same thing was apparently a huge incentive for guys like Moxley, Brodie Lee, Hardy, Omega and the other WWE castoffs. The only guys who have done well controlling their own creative is Cody (Who is quickly pissing off his fanbase with his hero booking) and Chris Jericho (Who did well at first but has just hurt himself quite a bit also with the dumb comedy stuff). The rest of them are regularly criticised as being misused or the worst parts of the show.

2. What guy is turning down an additional 400,000 a year (7700 a week) solely for creative freedom? It's already been mentioned publicly that AEW throws huge money at the guys coming off contract with the WWE and Daniel Bryan would probably be offered a million dollars a year to join them but I find it ridiculous that you'd think someone would turn down an additional 400,000 dollars just to be able to say "Okay, I want to be broken Daniel Bryan, talk with a funny accent, be 3000 years old and team with Matt Hardy"

3. Daniel Bryan is probably a big enough star in WWE to have some control of his character and probably has enough respect backstage to say "I don't want to do this" and have the writers change it for him. He's also used pretty well in WWE having just main evented a Pay Per View the other week and having been featured pretty well since he became a star. This isn't a Brodie Lee situation where Bryan would be frustrated at his creative direction I imagine he'd be quite happy with it.

4. I think a lot of people have an assumption of Japan being able to throw gigantic money at these guys but even for companies like NJPW they might not be able to afford a guy like Daniel Bryan outside of their bigger shows (Which would be less dates and income for Bryan). There would be a limit to what Bryan could get from NJPW because of the amount of smaller events (Under 2000 attendees) that NJPW host but obviously Bryan as a guy getting up there in age with a lot of wear and tear on the body he can't be expected to do these smaller events cheap either.

Also, who says they want him every tour? Bryan might work 3 months a year in Japan at 50k a month which sounds awesome but it's only 150,000 for him before tax and he's working a rigorous style every night against guys who hit hard. He's much better off hanging out in the WWE working the American style and saving the big heavy hits for TV.

5. Bryan has pretty much done everything there is to do in Japan also. He did a number of years with NJPW and then jumped to NOAH which was probably number one in Japan at the time, he's done those loops, he's worked all the big buildings and all the big stars in Japan and has held very prestigious championships there.

6. Yeah, Mox is happiest he's been in years because he's making a million dollars a year to work at most 52 matches (And he doesn't wrestle every week on TV). He still has another 2 and a bit years to go on this contract also. I'd be super pleased as well.

---

AEW much like TNA has no significant pulling power the only guys they'll get from WWE are guys that WWE don't mind losing. Brodie Lee for example we saw the WWE make him an offer, Brodie didn't like the offer so they let him go. No bidding war over him they didn't care. The first bidding war AEW and WWE have over a guy will result in WWE winning.

Guys that WWE don't really care about, former big names who WWE don't really want or stars from foreign countries are the only true stars of wrestling AEW will sign.


----------



## taker1986

Chip Chipperson said:


> I don't like picking posts apart but in this situation I kind of have to.
> 
> 1. How many guys that have gone to AEW for the creative freedom have had it work out for them? The same thing was apparently a huge incentive for guys like Moxley, Brodie Lee, Hardy, Omega and the other WWE castoffs. The only guys who have done well controlling their own creative is Cody (Who is quickly pissing off his fanbase with his hero booking) and Chris Jericho (Who did well at first but has just hurt himself quite a bit also with the dumb comedy stuff). The rest of them are regularly criticised as being misused or the worst parts of the show.
> 
> 2. What guy is turning down an additional 400,000 a year (7700 a week) solely for creative freedom? It's already been mentioned publicly that AEW throws huge money at the guys coming off contract with the WWE and Daniel Bryan would probably be offered a million dollars a year to join them but I find it ridiculous that you'd think someone would turn down an additional 400,000 dollars just to be able to say "Okay, I want to be broken Daniel Bryan, talk with a funny accent, be 3000 years old and team with Matt Hardy"
> 
> 3. Daniel Bryan is probably a big enough star in WWE to have some control of his character and probably has enough respect backstage to say "I don't want to do this" and have the writers change it for him. He's also used pretty well in WWE having just main evented a Pay Per View the other week and having been featured pretty well since he became a star. This isn't a Brodie Lee situation where Bryan would be frustrated at his creative direction I imagine he'd be quite happy with it.
> 
> 4. I think a lot of people have an assumption of Japan being able to throw gigantic money at these guys but even for companies like NJPW they might not be able to afford a guy like Daniel Bryan outside of their bigger shows (Which would be less dates and income for Bryan). There would be a limit to what Bryan could get from NJPW because of the amount of smaller events (Under 2000 attendees) that NJPW host but obviously Bryan as a guy getting up there in age with a lot of wear and tear on the body he can't be expected to do these smaller events cheap either.
> 
> Also, who says they want him every tour? Bryan might work 3 months a year in Japan at 50k a month which sounds awesome but it's only 150,000 for him before tax and he's working a rigorous style every night against guys who hit hard. He's much better off hanging out in the WWE working the American style and saving the big heavy hits for TV.
> 
> 5. Bryan has pretty much done everything there is to do in Japan also. He did a number of years with NJPW and then jumped to NOAH which was probably number one in Japan at the time, he's done those loops, he's worked all the big buildings and all the big stars in Japan and has held very prestigious championships there.
> 
> 6. Yeah, Mox is happiest he's been in years because he's making a million dollars a year to work at most 52 matches (And he doesn't wrestle every week on TV). He still has another 2 and a bit years to go on this contract also. I'd be super pleased as well.
> 
> ---
> 
> AEW much like TNA has no significant pulling power the only guys they'll get from WWE are guys that WWE don't mind losing. Brodie Lee for example we saw the WWE make him an offer, Brodie didn't like the offer so they let him go. No bidding war over him they didn't care. The first bidding war AEW and WWE have over a guy will result in WWE winning.
> 
> Guys that WWE don't really care about, former big names who WWE don't really want or stars from foreign countries are the only true stars of wrestling AEW will sign.


1. Moxley, Hardy and Brodie Lee are all doing fine in AEW lol. 

2. Daniel Bryan isn't about the money, just like Mox wasn't. He'd be far better in AEW without being handcuffed creatively by Vince and will have far better matches and feuds because of it. 

3. Daniel Bryan has got very stale in WWE for sure. A change to AEW is what he needs and I can definitely see him being at least tempted by them. 

4. Mox was miserable as fuck when he was in WWE. There's no doubt he would be on more money had he stayed. He's not a money Mark and has principles, just like Daniel Bryan. He's much happier in AEW and not just because of the money.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Ricky Starks has left the NWA.









Ricky Starks Announces NWA Departure Via Free Agency Vignette (Video) - Wrestlezone


Ricky Starks is no longer with NWA, announcing his free agency via a self-made vignette that hints at a bright future for the young star.




www.mandatory.com


----------



## bdon

While I have a hard time seeing Daniel Bryan leaving WWE, I wouldn’t completely rule it out either. While I obviously don’t watch WWE, I have heard they released him multiple times, no?

If so, I could see him saying fuck it and getting out while the getting is good, even if unlikely.


----------



## RiverFenix

Starks has been popping up on Sammy Guevara vlogs regularly recently.


----------



## TD Stinger

El Hammerstone said:


> Ricky Starks has left the NWA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ricky Starks Announces NWA Departure Via Free Agency Vignette (Video) - Wrestlezone
> 
> 
> Ricky Starks is no longer with NWA, announcing his free agency via a self-made vignette that hints at a bright future for the young star.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mandatory.com


From the little I've seen of NWA, Starks stood out. Not so much for his ring work, which is solid but not that impressive compared to the rest of the field. But he carries himself very well, always oozing confidence. He'd be a good get for any company.


----------



## The Wood

taker1986 said:


> Bryan re-signed just before HIAC in 2018, that was nearly 4 months before AEW became a thing.
> 
> I would have to disagree with you about the last part. Bryan in WWE is restricted and has got pretty stale, most of that is on WWE booking and creative though, everything he does in WWE is micromanaged to the detail, whereas in AEW he would be far more free to express himself. There's absolutely no way he'd be better off staying with WWE if it's about the art, no way. Money won't be a factor for him, just like it wasn't for Mox (Mox was offered a lot of money to stay remember) Bryan will get paid more if he stays with WWE, that much is true, but is it better off staying for 700k a year, where you've no creative freedom to express yourself the way he wants, under a control freak, or going to AEW for say 300k a year where he's A) Free to express himself and has control of his character and B) Is free to work on other places while he isn't working for AEW and can go to Japan and make a lot of money, something he can't do in WWE. Overall between AEW, Japan and other work he gets he can potentially make nearly as much as he does in WWE while having great matches with Omega, Okada, Ibushi etc, whereas in WWE he's pretty done everything there is to do.
> 
> As for Mox, he's the happiest he's been in years. There's absolutely no indication that he's ever thought twice about going to AEW, quite the opposite in fact.


All In was on September 1 and sold out on May 13. The WWE TV deals had been announced and Tony Khan was already setting things in motion. Word gets around in wrestling. Trademarks had been filed. JR was aware of things. Do you really think Daniel Bryan would have signed a WWE contract a year out from expiring without knowing that this apparent "huge shift" in the industry was taking place? The same goes with Kevin Owens. The same goes with Rey Mysterio. Just because we didn't see public AEW promos didn't mean that feelers weren't being sent out. AEW was a "thing" way before it was announced. 

Bryan getting stale is your opinion. I'm not sure he feels that. He got to change his image and gets to make seven figures for his family and help his wife's brand. Happy wife, happy life. He's probably putting large amounts away each year for his kids' college funds and inheritance. He's got a moving catalogue of work with WWE. Lately he has gotten to work with Drew Gulak in a pretty personal way, and you can tell that means a lot to him. Do you really think WWE micromanaged their most recent match? Who is going to tell Daniel Bryan how to put a match together anyway? He's also one of the few guys who feels authentic when he talks -- which implies he gets input into his promos. 

How is he going to express himself in AEW? By doing the exact same thing? And how is it better artistically? By working with a dude who demeans the psychology of the business by wrestling with his hands in his pockets? Yep, that would be way better than Bryan vs. Nakamura or Bryan vs. Lesnar II. Money may not have been a factor for Bryan, personally, but now he has a wife, child and second child on the way. Money is definitely important to providing for them. Not that AEW is short on money anyway. It's just a much more reasonable position to stay in front of 2 million people for the multi-billion dollar company that promotes a decade of his works and allows him to work with the most talented individuals on the planet, instead of going to work for even the same amount of money (or more) with the scraps of the world.

Bryan vs. Okada would be a fucking classic, no doubt. Maybe Bryan can push for WWE to work something out with New Japan, because that is much more likely than New Japan sacrificing their image to work with a promotion that advertises fights featuring Marko Stunt. Maybe Bryan sits down with Vince and says he wants the freedom to work Wrestle Kingdom and big New Japan shows as long as they don't clash with his WWE schedule in a big way? Maybe he pushes for Triple H to get a deal started with New Japan? All of that is possible without him leaving the safety of the WWE nest and throwing everything up in the air for relative obscurity in a promotion that gets mixed critical reception _at best_. 

Mox might be the happiest he's been in years. He may not be. We don't know. It doesn't matter. Dean Ambrose got really fucking stale in 2016 and that's not all WWE's fault. If I got paid $2 million or whatever to fuck around and be treated like I'm a god by the internet, I might be happy leaving a promotion I am never going to be good enough to crack the glass ceiling of too. But it doesn't change the fact that no major stars have jumped to AEW since Double or Nothing. No, Matt Hardy does not count a major star. 



El Hammerstone said:


> Ricky Starks has left the NWA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ricky Starks Announces NWA Departure Via Free Agency Vignette (Video) - Wrestlezone
> 
> 
> Ricky Starks is no longer with NWA, announcing his free agency via a self-made vignette that hints at a bright future for the young star.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mandatory.com


I love me some Ricky Starks. It's pretty likely he signs with either AEW or WWE, but my pipe-dream of a new billionaire entering the arena is still alive, dammit! Someone snatch up The Revolt, Ricky Starks, Rey Mysterio and Bryan Danielson and make my dreams come true. MLW with a ViacomCBS budget? Come on, someone do something.


----------



## taker1986

The Wood said:


> All In was on September 1 and sold out on May 13. The WWE TV deals had been announced and Tony Khan was already setting things in motion. Word gets around in wrestling. Trademarks had been filed. JR was aware of things. Do you really think Daniel Bryan would have signed a WWE contract a year out from expiring without knowing that this apparent "huge shift" in the industry was taking place? The same goes with Kevin Owens. The same goes with Rey Mysterio. Just because we didn't see public AEW promos didn't mean that feelers weren't being sent out. AEW was a "thing" way before it was announced.


Bryan's contract was up in September. AEW wasn't officially announced until January. Yes there were rumors and locker room talk, but nothing definite. It's a hell of a risk for Bryan to leave on a rumor, and he still came close to not re-signing. Britt Baker was the first Woman that signed for AEW and even she was saying on talk is Jericho that she only knew about AEW in December when Brandi offered her a contract.



The Wood said:


> Bryan getting stale is your opinion. I'm not sure he feels that. He got to change his image and gets to make seven figures for his family and help his wife's brand. Happy wife, happy life. He's probably putting large amounts away each year for his kids' college funds and inheritance. He's got a moving catalogue of work with WWE. Lately he has gotten to work with Drew Gulak in a pretty personal way, and you can tell that means a lot to him. Do you really think WWE micromanaged their most recent match? Who is going to tell Daniel Bryan how to put a match together anyway? He's also one of the few guys who feels authentic when he talks -- which implies he gets input into his promos.


He definitely has got stale, if you compare him to 2018 or even last year. As for Brie, she's always appeared to be the supportive wife, I'm sure if he was unhappy in WWE she would encourage him to go elsewhere. I even remember an episode of the divas episode where she told him that she would support him if he went to another company, that was back when WWE Doctors still wouldn't clear him for competition and he was still under contract.



The Wood said:


> How is he going to express himself in AEW? By doing the exact same thing? And how is it better artistically? By working with a dude who demeans the psychology of the business by wrestling with his hands in his pockets? Yep, that would be way better than Bryan vs. Nakamura or Bryan vs. Lesnar II. Money may not have been a factor for Bryan, personally, but now he has a wife, child and second child on the way. Money is definitely important to providing for them. Not that AEW is short on money anyway. It's just a much more reasonable position to stay in front of 2 million people for the multi-billion dollar company that promotes a decade of his works and allows him to work with the most talented individuals on the planet, instead of going to work for even the same amount of money (or more) with the scraps of the world.


Orange Cassidy would be near the bottom of AEW guys I'd want to see Bryan in a match with.

Bryan/Omega
Bryan/Fenix
Bryan/Pentagon
Bryan/Moxley
Bryan/MJF
Bryan/Page
Bryan/Cody
Bryan/Archer

Just to name a few

All would be better than Bryan/Nakamura. Lets be real, Nakamura barely gives a fuck now and is probably heading back to Japan soon anyway, all these matches have more appeal,and i'd rather see all these matches than Bryan/Lesnar as well, i don't want to see that again personally.

And like i said earlier I doubt Brie will care as long as Bryan is happy, she makes more than enough money and Bryan could potentially earn close to what he's currently getting if he works AEW and Japan combined. And the last bit is simply just your opinion, i wouldn't refer AEW as "scraps" after the names i just mentioned. There's more interest in these matches than nearly every potential match he can have in WWE. What telented individuals are you talking about? we've already seen Bryan/AJ. They have fucking Strowman as the champion on SD, there's barely anything left for him in WWE, that's why he's been stuck in the wilderness the last few months.

At the end of the day I'd rather see Bryan in matches against Cody, Omega, Mox, Archer, MJF, Wardlow, Pentagon, Fenix, Scorpio, Page and Sammy than see him against Strowman, Lesnar, AJ (which is great but we've seen this too many times now) McIntryre, Wyatt, Lashley (yawn) Nakamura and Rollins simply beacuse he's been in the ring with all these guys and in AEW he would have fresh matches and feuds and can completely reinvent himself without the shackles of Vince holding him back.



The Wood said:


> Bryan vs. Okada would be a fucking classic, no doubt. Maybe Bryan can push for WWE to work something out with New Japan, because that is much more likely than New Japan sacrificing their image to work with a promotion that advertises fights featuring Marko Stunt. Maybe Bryan sits down with Vince and says he wants the freedom to work Wrestle Kingdom and big New Japan shows as long as they don't clash with his WWE schedule in a big way? Maybe he pushes for Triple H to get a deal started with New Japan? All of that is possible without him leaving the safety of the WWE nest and throwing everything up in the air for relative obscurity in a promotion that gets mixed critical reception _at best_.


Marko Stunt is bottom of the barrel in AEW. I can just as easily flip that around and say why would NJPW want to work with Bo Dallas or MVP or Kalistro, that's WWEs equivalent of Stunt, Cassidy or Nakazawa. WWE has there useless jobbers as well as AEW. Nobody in Japan or Bryan is going to be facing Marco Stunt.

Honestly, I'd love to see WWE striking some sort of partnership with NJPW, same as I'd also like AEW to do the same thing with NJPW, the more potential dream matches the better in my view, but i really can't see this happening while Vince is still in charge and if it did happen Bryan isn't going to be that guy that talks round Vince or Triple H into it. Jericho tried that in 2017 and 18, he suggested the same thing when he was still in WWE and pitched a champion v champion match at Summerlsam when he had the IWGP IC title. He wanted to build bridges between them but Vince wasn't having any of it, perhaps Triple H would be different once Vince steps down but this wont happen while Vince is still around. Jericho also said how much of a nightmare it was to run things past Vince and I doubt Bryan has as much backstage clout with Vince or Triple H as Jericho had, as respected as he is.

And most of what AEW does isn't met with a critical reception, it's far from perfect and there's things i don't like about it myself, but most of it is fine and are doing great for a company that's just been on TV for what 7 or 8 months, they're doing fine, and WWE is met with more critical reception than AEW, most of it justified.



The Wood said:


> Mox might be the happiest he's been in years. He may not be. We don't know. It doesn't matter. Dean Ambrose got really fucking stale in 2016 and that's not all WWE's fault. If I got paid $2 million or whatever to fuck around and be treated like I'm a god by the internet, I might be happy leaving a promotion I am never going to be good enough to crack the glass ceiling of too. But it doesn't change the fact that no major stars have jumped to AEW since Double or Nothing. No, Matt Hardy does not count a major star.


Most of his 2016 run is absolutely WWEs fault, there's no defending that. He was arguably the hottest thing in WWE around the time of the Rumble and should've main-evented Mania either against Triple H or a triple threat with him, Triple H and Reigns, but him getting over was sacrificed for Reigns getting his moment and WWE completly killed his momentum by having him job to Lesnar, he didn't crack the glass ceiling in WWE because there is no glass ceiling, WWE push who they want to push, he was definitely good enough to break the glass ceiling if you cast your mind back to early 2016 around the Royal Rumble.

No major star has jumped since Mox, who's a major star these days anyway? even WWE only has a small handfull of stars that are full-time.


----------



## The Wood

Okay, I'll play: 



taker1986 said:


> Bryan's contract was up in September. AEW wasn't officially announced until January. Yes there were rumors and locker room talk, but nothing definite. It's a hell of a risk for Bryan to leave on a rumor, and he still came close to not re-signing. Britt Baker was the first Woman that signed for AEW and even she was saying on talk is Jericho that she only knew about AEW in December when Brandi offered her a contract.


People knew about AEW way before January, lol. I knew about it way before January. I knew about it in October. Jericho was talking to Tony Khan about it earlier than that. Feelers were out there. I'm sorry if you can't accept that. Britt Baker is not Bryan Danielson. Or Rey Mysterio. They signed WWE contracts knowing that things were in the works. 



taker1986 said:


> He definitely has got stale, if you compare him to 2018 or even last year. As for Brie, she's always appeared to be the supportive wife, I'm sure if he was unhappy in WWE she would encourage him to go elsewhere. I even remember an episode of the divas episode where she told him that she would support him if he went to another company, that was back when WWE Doctors still wouldn't clear him for competition and he was still under contract.


Well AEW is stale now. I wonder how he feels about working with Drew Gulak and whether he feels "stale?" Yes, Brie is a supportive wife in front of the cameras. I'm sure she and Bryan have spoken extensively off-air about what they would like to do too, and I'm pretty sure their children's future, his legacy and her branding come into the equation. None of which AEW offers better than WWE.



taker1986 said:


> Orange Cassidy would be near the bottom of AEW guys I'd want to see Bryan in a match with.
> 
> Bryan/Omega
> Bryan/Fenix
> Bryan/Pentagon
> Bryan/Moxley
> Bryan/MJF
> Bryan/Page
> Bryan/Cody
> Bryan/Archer
> 
> Just to name a few
> 
> All would be better than Bryan/Nakamura. Lets be real, Nakamura barely gives a fuck now and is probably heading back to Japan soon anyway, all these matches have more appeal,and i'd rather see all these matches than Bryan/Lesnar as well, i don't want to see that again personally.


Omega is an overrated ham. Bryan can work with Gran Metalik in WWE, who is arguably better than Fenix. Same with Pentagon. Moxley ain't that good in the ring, and who is the heel in that feud? Bryan vs. MJF will be excellent in the WWE one day. Bryan would help Page along splendidly. It's a shame he didn't sign with the WWE. Bryan vs. Cody is a bit of a snooze, honestly. Bryan vs. Archer? Pass. 

Not one of those matches I want to see more than Bryan vs. Nakamura. Yeah, let's shit on Nakamura, shall we? The dude who upended his wife and children to move to a foreign country, risking culture shock and legacy to go on the road full-time with a promotion not known for treating foreign talent particularly well. Let's call that dude "lazy" because he doesn't go out there and punch people or get punched as hard as he possibly could anymore. The dude is still a world class fucking talent -- he just works smarter and for a wider audience now. Every time I've caught a glance of him in WWE, he's been working his ass off. I bet if he went to AEW and had the exact same matches, you wouldn't be calling him "lazy." You're also abusing the word "probably." I'm pretty sure the guy signed a multi-year contract with WWE barely a year ago. 

No offense, but I could give a fuck about what you personally want to see. I want to see good shit. We obviously have very different opinions on what that is. Bryan vs. Brock was a better match than anything AEW has ever put on. Bar nothing. Yes, Cody vs. Dustin was emotional, but I remember very little of the actual match. I remember Brock vs. Bryan almost move-for-move it was so good. If I got supreme control over wrestling, you are getting that before you get any of those fairly boring AEW match-ups. 



taker1986 said:


> And like i said earlier I doubt Brie will care as long as Bryan is happy, she makes more than enough money and Bryan could potentially earn close to what he's currently getting if he works AEW and Japan combined. And the last bit is simply just your opinion, i wouldn't refer AEW as "scraps" after the names i just mentioned. There's more interest in these matches than nearly every potential match he can have in WWE. What telented individuals are you talking about? we've already seen Bryan/AJ. They have fucking Strowman as the champion on SD, there's barely anything left for him in WWE, that's why he's been stuck in the wilderness the last few months.


You obviously didn't read me very closely.Bryan could earn _more_ working for AEW than with the WWE. It's also about exposure, reputation, legacy and artistic fulfilment. AEW does not offer that. Sorry, but they don't. They're watched by <900k people, are PWG with a budget and don't have 10 years of Bryan's work catalogued in their library. Go down the SmackDown roster page and you get half-a-dozen to a dozen matches more intriguing than anything AEW can offer up. I don't know what Strowman being champ has to do with anything. Are you suggesting Bryan is a belt mark? I can guarantee you he is not.



taker1986 said:


> At the end of the day I'd rather see Bryan in matches against Cody, Omega, Mox, Archer, MJF, Wardlow, Pentagon, Fenix, Scorpio, Page and Sammy than see him against Strowman, Lesnar, AJ (which is great but we've seen this too many times now) McIntryre, Wyatt, Lashley (yawn) Nakamura and Rollins simply beacuse he's been in the ring with all these guys and in AEW he would have fresh matches and feuds and can completely reinvent himself without the shackles of Vince holding him back.


What makes you think Vince holds Bryan back? It's a very trendy thing to say, but didn't Bryan just have a match with Drew Gulak where neither went to the ropes or the outside once? That doesn't sound like someone with no freedom. That sounds like someone who gets to go out there and has earned the right to work the way he wants to work. 



taker1986 said:


> Marko Stunt is bottom of the barrel in AEW. I can just as easily flip that around and say why would NJPW want to work with Bo Dallas or MVP or Kalistro, that's WWEs equivalent of Stunt, Cassidy or Nakazawa. WWE has there useless jobbers as well as AEW. Nobody in Japan or Bryan is going to be facing Marco Stunt.


Bo Dallas, MVP and Kalisto are all talented motherfuckers. Bo Dallas is only a joke because of booking. Kalisto isn't exactly the charismatic entity Rey Mysterio is, but he's talented in the ring. MVP was New Japan's first IC Champion, haha. None of them are anywhere near Stunt, Cassidy or Nakazawa. They're all grown-ass men who know how to work. Properly. This goes back to the damage to perception these fucking awful AEW acts do. That whole philosophy is why they cap themselves and why top stars in wrestling choose to sign with WWE. At least Cain Velasquez is free for them now. 



taker1986 said:


> Honestly, I'd love to see WWE striking some sort of partnership with NJPW, same as I'd also like AEW to do the same thing with NJPW, the more potential dream matches the better in my view, but i really can't see this happening while Vince is still in charge and if it did happen Bryan isn't going to be that guy that talks round Vince or Triple H into it. Jericho tried that in 2017 and 18, he suggested the same thing when he was still in WWE and pitched a champion v champion match at Summerlsam when he had the IWGP IC title. He wanted to build bridges between them but Vince wasn't having any of it, perhaps Triple H would be different once Vince steps down but this wont happen while Vince is still around. Jericho also said how much of a nightmare it was to run things past Vince and I doubt Bryan has as much backstage clout with Vince or Triple H as Jericho had, as respected as he is.


Cool. What was the finish? What was the benefit to WWE then? Jericho was also a free agent and not someone WWE really needed. Bryan arguably has a lot more leverage now. But I meant it more as a hypothetical. You're really hammering this anti-Vince point. I know it's trendy, but it just steps in for an actual argument. Everything is Vince's fault. 



taker1986 said:


> And most of what AEW does isn't met with a critical reception, it's far from perfect and there's things i don't like about it myself, but most of it is fine and are doing great for a company that's just been on TV for what 7 or 8 months, they're doing fine, and WWE is met with more critical reception than AEW, most of it justified.


Most wrestling fans don't have the time of day for AEW, and the ones who do always have something to report like "it's far from perfect and there's things I don't like about it myself." Mixed reception. People want to like it more than they actually like it. 



taker1986 said:


> Most of his 2016 run is absolutely WWEs fault, there's no defending that. He was arguably the hottest thing in WWE around the time of the Rumble and should've main-evented Mania either against Triple H or a triple threat with him, Triple H and Reigns, but him getting over was sacrificed for Reigns getting his moment and WWE completly killed his momentum by having him job to Lesnar, he didn't crack the glass ceiling in WWE because there is no glass ceiling, WWE push who they want to push, he was definitely good enough to break the glass ceiling if you cast your mind back to early 2016 around the Royal Rumble.
> 
> No major star has jumped since Mox, who's a major star these days anyway? even WWE only has a small handfull of stars that are full-time.


Ambrose was hot at the start of the year. I fell for that too. But then he fucking fizzled. He showed up at the Hall of Fame drunk. He wanted to do ridiculous and insulting shit with Lesnar (which rubbed more than Brock the wrong way). He flubbed on the Austin podcast. He got upstaged by AJ Styles. He flopped in the feud with Jericho. People love to blame the company and not the talent, but Ambrose had a pretty bad 2016. Yeah, WWE booking isn't always great. Neither is AEW booking, for the record, but you can't blame _everything_ on the booking. Sometimes a guy's attitude and aptitude are responsible for them not getting the spot they feel they deserve. The fact that you have to "cast your mind back" to when someone was good enough is proof that they weren't really good enough. 

Subjective. Brock Lesnar, Edge, CM Punk, Daniel Bryan, Kevin Owens, Rey Mysterio, CM Punk, Randy Orton, Shinsuke Nakamura, Luke Gallows & Karl Anderson, The Usos, Cain Velasquez -- I'm sure I'm missing out on some. They all chose a relationship with WWE programming over AEW. Deal with it. AEW have niched themselves out of the game.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Miro, Starks, EC3 are the obvious standouts. 

The revival and Gulak would be solid additions as well. 

Of course this is under the assumption that Cage is already locked up otherwise he would be in my top tier. Dude is a beast.


----------



## The Wood

Gulak would be acceptable if they have people for him to work with. He wasn't released by the WWE, so he doesn't have that taint.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

This Taker poster seems to have missed my post from yesterday because he's still talking about Bryan somehow making huge money between AEW and Japan.

Only one promotion in Japan could afford him and it'd be on a limited basis. He might work 10-15 dates a year on big Japanese shows for decent paydays (Maybe 5k a match?) AEW would probably throw insane money his way but who knows if it could compete with what WWE is offering.

Forget Japan it's simply side money for many of these huge stars. The Japanese make the majority of their money from live events and most of those live events draw 1500-2000 people. It'd be stupid for them to have Daniel Bryan work at Korakuen Hall or anything like that.


----------



## The Wood

Bryan could work for New Japan for the "prestige," sure, but I don't know why he'd throw away 10 years of credible, over work to go to New Japan for a couple of matches when he basically gets to do what he wants in the WWE.


----------



## taker1986

@The Wood 

It's obvious we have different opinions on how good/Bad both WWE and AEW are. I was going to respond back but thought against it if all I was going to get back is arrogant condescending and patronising tone with an "I'm right and you're wrong" attitude. 

I certainly don't think AEW is perfect, it can improve and it will improve in time. And I'd certainly place Omega/PAC Omega/Page v Lucha Bros, Omega/Page v Bucks Cody v Dustin and Omega v Mox just off the top of my head as better matches than Bryan/Lesnar, that's just my opinion of course, some would agree but you obviously don't agree and that's cool, just like I respectfully don't agree with most of what you said. It's all good. 

Have a good day.


----------



## The Wood

taker1986 said:


> @The Wood
> 
> It's obvious we have different opinions on how good/Bad both WWE and AEW are. I was going to respond back but thought against it if all I was going to get back is arrogant condescending and patronising tone with an "I'm right and you're wrong" attitude.
> 
> I certainly don't think AEW is perfect, it can improve and it will improve in time. And I'd certainly place Omega/PAC Omega/Page v Lucha Bros, Omega/Page v Bucks Cody v Dustin and Omega v Mox just off the top of my head as better matches than Bryan/Lesnar, that's just my opinion of course, some would agree but you obviously don't agree and that's cool, just like I respectfully don't agree with most of what you said. It's all good.
> 
> Have a good day.


We don't agree, but we can also look at it in context. An important thing you are disregarding is credibility. When AEW was first conceptualized, there was credibility in the idea. A billionaire backer who can front the contracts for Chris Jericho, Jim Ross and any big WWE Superstar that never wanted to take a phone call from Vince McMahon ever again. That's why I was excited. You're behind the times on this by about a year. AEW got their biggest signings out the gate (Jericho, JR and Jon Moxley), and then ran Double or Nothing. Then ran FyterFest. Then ran Fight for the Fallen, etc. The silliness of the product, it's inability to book a cohesively engaging show top-to-bottom and inability to take itself seriously as wrestling is a big factor in why CM Punk said no to them. And you will not convince me otherwise. Yes, I've heard they were arrogant pricks to him too, but Punk has always taken himself seriously. There's an art to what he does, and making it seem like anyone self-trained can do it is, frankly, insulting. Just ask BigCy. 

They lost out on Bryan Danielson, Rey Mysterio, Kevin Steen, Randy Orton, AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Brock Lesnar, Cain Velasquez, Luke Gallows, Karl Anderson and The Usos. All those talent _chose_ WWE over this new promotion launched by a billionaire. That's an unavoidable truth. AEW has managed to snag Santana, Ortiz, Kris Statlander, Matt Hardy, Brodie Lee and probably The Revolt. Cool. Some of that is because WWE are actually presented more seriously, which is fucking ludicrous. But it's also exposure. _Because_ AEW is comedy, it niches itself, which means the exposure is not there, which means stars are going to go where the exposure is, which means that we don't live in a post-Vince world. I am legitimately mad at AEW for that, and I have every right to be as a wrestling fan that has waited for something fresh to come along for 20 years. 

It's really nice you are optimistic and think "Maybe there's a chance Bryan Danielson and Rey Mysterio will jump!" Except they didn't back when this thing had the potential to actually change wrestling. Why would they jump now that it is minuscule and the cap on them means Shad Khan is apparently tightening purse strings? Why would two guys that can make as much, or almost as much money in the WWE jump to a promotion that makes fun of their profession and is only seen by a fraction of the audience when they have family in the business they not only want to support, but want to help scaffold opportunities for? Is Dominick going to be a bigger star in the WWE system or in AEW playing patty-cake with Joey Janela? This isn't a matter of opinion anymore, this is reality, and AEW only has itself to blame.


----------



## White Glove Test

Tessa
Jay Lethal
Nakamura


----------



## The Masked Avenger

Obviously Bryan would be a fantastic get. Gulak is boring though.


----------



## Jokerface17

Does anyone know who this guy is? He’s been around the Carolinas for a bit. His gimmick is basically a frat boy and it’s pretty entertaining in a pineapple Pete/ santino role. Might not be terrible in Aew.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chip Chipperson

I believe it was Cult03 that brought up a possible what could have been AEW roster in this thread or another one. Instead of pitching random chubby indy guys doing frat gimmicks (No disrespect to the above poster) lets instead look at what could have been:

Men:

Alex Hammerstone, Brian Cage (Might have him already), Brian Pillman Jr. CM Punk, Davey Boy Smith Jr, Eli Drake, Jacob Fatu, Killer Kross, Marty Scurll, Michael Elgin, Nick Aldis, Rhino (As your experienced midcard guy), The Von Erichs with occasional appearances from the NJPW stars when the shows need extra flavour.

Women:

Jordynne Grace, Marty Belle, Scarlett Bordeaux, Tenille Dashwood, Tessa Blanchard, Thunder Rosa

Imagine those 20 talents mixed in with the current crop of good talent AEW already has. Moxley, Jericho, Guevara, PAC, Fenix, Pentagon, Cody, Kenny, Bucks, Archer. Can't say the women's division would be boring either with those new girls.

Then adding to the roster from the WWE the likes of The Revival and Rusev. Without question it'd probably be the best roster in the world and would be absolutely can't miss TV especially if they really cut the fat such as Cassidy, Janela, Marko, Chuck Taylor etc.

It's actually super depressing to write out what could have been and compare it to not only what we've got but also the guys that AEW are rumoured to be in the market for (Ryder, EC3 etc)

Also, just how attractive would that roster be to the one big star that allegedly talked to them in Orton? "Hey Orton we'll give you huge money to work a reduced schedule and work some of the best young talent in the world". Eli/Orton or Aldis/Orton would sell tickets based on promos alone.


----------



## RiverFenix

Alex Hammerstone re-signed with MLW as well. He was one I'd have liked to see AEW bring in, but I always suspected he'd have gone to WWE finally as he's had tryouts 2-3 times already and seemed to want to get there still. After his last failed try out he changed his look, chopped off long hair and bulked up - and had a good run in MLW, that along with AEW possibly wanting him I thought would have finally saw him signed by WWE. 

He's only 29 years old though - so he has all the time in the world, and with COVID uncertainty and how he's booked by Bauer in MLW he's smart to re-sign for a couple years to build his name/resume and also stick around getting on near the ground floor with MLW as they were getting close to a national television deal IIRC. 

So along with Richard Holiday, it looks like Dynasty was the two names they recently re-signed.


----------



## RiverFenix

Flip Gordon re-signed with RoH.


----------



## TD Stinger

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Alex Hammerstone re-signed with MLW as well. He was one I'd have liked to see AEW bring in, but I always suspected he'd have gone to WWE finally as he's had tryouts 2-3 times already and seemed to want to get there still. After his last failed try out he changed his look, chopped off long hair and bulked up - and had a good run in MLW, that along with AEW possibly wanting him I thought would have finally saw him signed by WWE.
> 
> He's only 29 years old though - so he has all the time in the world, and with COVID uncertainty and how he's booked by Bauer in MLW he's smart to re-sign for a couple years to build his name/resume and also stick around getting on near the ground floor with MLW as they were getting close to a national television deal IIRC.
> 
> So along with Richard Holiday, it looks like Dynasty was the two names they recently re-signed.


Re-signing Holiday and Hammerstone is pretty big for MLW. Even without MJF, The Dynasty is still one of the biggest cornerstones of MLW.

But in the future, and I don't care what company it's for, MJF, Hammerstone, and Holiday need to be a trio again. They're too good together not to be.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Drew Gulak Returns To WWE - Wrestling Inc.


Drew Gulak has re-signed with WWE. Gulak was recently added back to the official WWE SmackDown roster page on the WWE website. PWInsider reports that Gulak has come to terms for a new deal with WWE. It was revealed earlier this month that Gulak’s WWE contract had expired after he was moved to...




www.wrestlinginc.com


----------



## Jazminator

I wonder if Tanyara Conti might be a fit for AEW? She just teased that she has an exciting announcement to make soon. Maybe AEW could bring her in since they need another heel to replace the injured Britt Baker?

Although I could easily see Tanyara in Impact or ROH as well.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Jazminator said:


> I wonder if Tanyara Conti might be a fit for AEW? She just teased that she has an exciting announcement to make soon. Maybe AEW could bring her in since they need another heel to replace the injured Britt Baker?
> 
> Although I could easily see Tanyara in Impact or ROH as well.


Who?

If AEW is going to sign any women they need to be relatively big names because that's what the division lacks. No point signing women with potential right now because they have no stars in the division to help get those women over.


----------



## Jazminator

Chip Chipperson said:


> Who?
> 
> If AEW is going to sign any women they need to be relatively big names because that's what the division lacks. No point signing women with potential right now because they have no stars in the division to help get those women over.


You never heard of a Tanyara Conti?


----------



## EmbassyForever

She's charismatic and great looking but green af. A development deal would be ok.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Jazminator said:


> You never heard of a Tanyara Conti?


Cagematch says she wrestles for NXT. I'm only really familiar with huge stand outs in NXT because despite people regularly calling me a WWE fan boy I don't watch WWE.


----------



## The Wood

Man, AEW isn’t getting anyone. The Revolt will be good, but if they signed with MLW or something it wouldn’t be absolutely shocking.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal

Honestly, I actually want to see ec3,especially with all these promos hes been doing where hes mentioned the revival,rockstar spud. But I'd also like to see the briscoes,jeff cobb,the usos and maaaaybe zack sabre jr.


----------



## Aedubya

What is the deal with those EC3 promos?

Why specifically mention Spud & The Revolt too? Why not others? Weird


----------



## Erik.

Aedubya said:


> What is the deal with those EC3 promos?
> 
> Why specifically mention Spud & The Revolt too? Why not others? Weird


He mentioned Kurt Angle in his last one and has mentioned Joe Hennig in the past. 

Looks like he's just mentioning friends who got released in these promos.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Richard Holiday and Alex Hammerstone would be great for MJF to reform the Dynasty in AEW and both guys are charismatic with great looks in their own right. Another guy I'd like to see signed is Ricky Starks. He is another guy with great charisma and does some really cool vignettes on his own. I think he is very creative in that regard.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Flip Gordon re-signed with RoH.


Not surprised. Once Marty stayed it was obvious he was going to as well.


----------



## RiverFenix

I'll be surpris


TheMaskedAvenger said:


> Not surprised. Once Marty stayed it was obvious he was going to as well.


Flip had said he was going to go where he was offered the most money as he wants to buy a farm. Given the pandemic though, I wonder if he just took the sure money now for a couple of years and then see where he and the world are at then. 

Doesn'y seem to be much stomach for wrestlers to venture out into free agency when offered an extension while still under contract. A bird in the hand is worth two in the bush, especially given the situation.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

i wonder if AEW have closed their doors. The last few signings all happened before the Pandemic. There's no reason to act like AEW have lost out on anything, especially if they weren't looking to hire in the first place.

I don't think WWE is even hiring right now. In fact, they're doing the opposite.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

optikk sucks said:


> i wonder if AEW have closed their doors. The last few signings all happened before the Pandemic. There's no reason to act like AEW have lost out on anything, especially if they weren't looking to hire in the first place.
> 
> I don't think WWE is even hiring right now. In fact, they're doing the opposite.


AEW did hire Anna Jay and Preston Vance but they were already developmental talent.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> AEW did hire Anna Jay and Preston Vance but they were already developmental talent.


They’ve got the Cody ‘in’

Preston has been around for awhile though - he was already a ‘putty’ with the Dark Order right at the beginning - alongside Alan Angles - they just were faceless though

Cage also signed in Jan, and I’m sure the basis of deals with the Revolt has been a long time coming

they’re pretty full now anyway - only when they get a second show do we really need more names

edit> maybe Rusev as the last one - or rather MIROSLAV


----------



## Chip Chipperson

I think at this point they need to consider releasing some guys especially if they're still looking to bring in The Revolt plus additional faces from the recent WWE releases. They've got like 70-80 guys for 90 minutes of week to week content


----------



## The Masked Avenger

LifeInCattleClass said:


> They’ve got the Cody ‘in’
> 
> Preston has been around for awhile though - he was already a ‘putty’ with the Dark Order right at the beginning - alongside Alan Angles - they just were faceless though
> 
> Cage also signed in Jan, and I’m sure the basis of deals with the Revolt has been a long time coming
> 
> they’re pretty full now anyway - only when they get a second show do we really need more names
> 
> edit> maybe Rusev as the last one - or rather MIROSLAV


Yea. I think Miro will be picked up, maybe Ryder and EC3 not so sure about those 2 though.

I had hoped they would have picked up a few of the girls but Deonna is already off the market and I wouldn't be surprised if they pass on Taya as well for some unknown reason. Sarah Logan looks to be trying MMA out now.


----------



## TKO Wrestling

With all the new talent they have added recently, I don't see much room left for much of anything else. I am naturally assuming they have FTR & EC3 lined up. I think Rusev is headed back to Vince, Wood said that on one of the WWE forums and I agree with his perspective on Rusev's next move. I think they add Cole/Gallows/Anderson in September. They just added Cage, Hardy, & Lee. Honestly I don't see much room left for anyone else.

I think the person that I want to see the most in AEW are fans in the crowd at this point, they will have a much deeper roster to see this time around.


----------



## Chan Hung

Rusev is for sure.


----------



## BuckshotLarry

Marty Scurll
Adam Cole
The Briscoes
Mark Haskins
Tessa 
Kylie Rae
The Von Erics
Velveteen Dream

Think they need to steer clear of WWE talent for a big. Maybe would take Rusev at a push.

I know Marty is working hard on rejuvenating ROH and considering partnerships with other companies, predominantly AEW. Fully expect him to join his mates at some point. Same for Adam Cole if his relationship with Britt remains in tact. Surely the attraction of joining his friends, girlfriend, having a reduced schedule and being able to feature long term in high quality wrestling (rather than feuding with Lashley on a stagnant WWE main brand) is too good to turn down.


----------



## Jazminator

AEW has a lot going for it right now. It has tremendous veteran stars like Omega, Jericho, Cody and Mox. It has promising young talents like Sammy and Darby and MJF. It has an awesome lineup of tag teams (Bucks, FTR, Luchas, Santana-Ortiz, etc.). It has some great big men in Archer, Brodie Lee, Wardlow, Cage and Luchasaurus. It has unique favorites like Orange Cassidy. It seems to have a solid work environment with creative freedom.

What AEW doesn’t have is AJ Styles and Daniel Bryan.

Those two put on a wrestling clinic on Smackdown last night. Holds, counters, grappling, etc. 

AEW needs that kind of wrestlers. If they could ever land AJ and Bryan, they would almost have a perfect roster. They are two of the very best of all time. Their matches are like Benoit-Angle or Eddie-Malenko. 

Styles and Bryan are obviously out of reach for AEW, but hopefully AEW can find someone who has that technical style. I love that style.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Jazminator said:


> AEW has a lot going for it right now. It has tremendous veteran stars like Omega, Jericho, Cody and Mox. It has promising young talents like Sammy and Darby and MJF. It has an awesome lineup of tag teams (Bucks, FTR, Luchas, Santana-Ortiz, etc.). It has some great big men in Archer, Brodie Lee, Wardlow, Cage and Luchasaurus. It has unique favorites like Orange Cassidy. It seems to have a solid work environment with creative freedom.
> 
> What AEW doesn’t have is AJ Styles and Daniel Bryan.
> 
> Those two put on a wrestling clinic on Smackdown last night. Holds, counters, grappling, etc.
> 
> AEW needs that kind of wrestlers. If they could ever land AJ and Bryan, they would almost have a perfect roster. They are two of the very best of all time. Their matches are like Benoit-Angle or Eddie-Malenko.
> 
> Styles and Bryan are obviously out of reach for AEW, but hopefully AEW can find someone who has that technical style. I love that style.


Something Jim Cornette brought up on his podcast is what name wrestler in their right mind would sign with AEW at this point? He made the point that anyone who goes there either remains stagnant and doesn't get any more popular or becomes LESS popular once getting there.

Jericho went from mega wrestling star to just another guy, Omega went from best in the world to midcard tag team guy, Moxley hasn't gotten any more popular since winning the belt, Cody remains the same, MJF, Darby, Sammy, Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus are all criminally underused, PnP are comedy goofs, FTR weren't even good enough to main event over Cody/Quen, The Bucks have lost a lot of their hype. Don't forget Archer and Brodie Lee who are now just two big jabronis relegated to midcard story lines.

If AEW hadn't fucked up so severely with all these guys then AJ and Bryan might not be out of reach...


----------



## RiverFenix

Nobody knew who MJF, Sammy Guevara, Darby Allin, Jungle Boy were prior to signing with AEW. Jericho is happy in AEW, Moxley is happy in AEW. Omega is booking himself like shit. Brodie Lee wasn't even on television in WWE. Archer was working without a contract for NJPW. FTR went on first - to capture the audience. They're not going to main event over the TNT title, especially when fighting Butcher and The Blade. 

Moxley won the title mere days before the pandemic shutdowns. How is Drew McIntyre and Braun Strowman doing as champions right now? Is IC champ AJ Styles any more relevant than Cody Rhodes in terms of "popularity" and "star power"?

It's not like WWE is producing stars right now. Heyman was fired in part because of it. Every NXT call-up is worse off once they hit the main roster. And AEW beats NXT in ratings battle consistently H2H.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Is IC champ AJ Styles any more relevant than Cody Rhodes in terms of "popularity" and "star power"?


Um, yes? Much more?


----------



## El Hammerstone

Chip Chipperson said:


> Something Jim Cornette brought up on his podcast is what name wrestler in their right mind would sign with AEW at this point? He made the point that anyone who goes there either remains stagnant and doesn't get any more popular or becomes LESS popular once getting there.
> 
> Jericho went from mega wrestling star to just another guy, Omega went from best in the world to midcard tag team guy, Moxley hasn't gotten any more popular since winning the belt, Cody remains the same, MJF, Darby, Sammy, Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus are all criminally underused, PnP are comedy goofs, FTR weren't even good enough to main event over Cody/Quen, The Bucks have lost a lot of their hype. Don't forget Archer and Brodie Lee who are now just two big jabronis relegated to midcard story lines.
> 
> If AEW hadn't fucked up so severely with all these guys then AJ and Bryan might not be out of reach...


He also addressed the rumors of Adam Cole potentially signing with AEW and pointed out something that had been in the back of my mind for a while. If you look to the future, you can envision a product without Vince McMahon (who is undoubtedly the problem) overseeing everything, and things look much more promising; you get someone in Vince's spot that actually knows what they're doing, and you factor in the fact that the company had been hoarding top independent talent for a number of years (guys like Riddle, Dijakovic, Lee, Dream, Cole, Kross, etc. who could be up on the main roster by year's end), and they'd be in a good spot.

You then look to AEW who neglected their undercard with comedians and guys who aren't good enough for tv, and realize that these talents are the next in line for pushes. This is what I had been warning of since the beginning.

Matt Riddle for instance has everything going for him and is literally everything a guy like Janella wishes he could be; meanwhile AEW will be featuring more Janella.


----------



## Ozell Gray

No big name is going to AEW so if anyone thinks a big time person is going to go to AEW you need to think again. All of the big names will all choose WWE like they always do.


----------



## Jazminator

Chip Chipperson said:


> Something Jim Cornette brought up on his podcast is what name wrestler in their right mind would sign with AEW at this point? He made the point that anyone who goes there either remains stagnant and doesn't get any more popular or becomes LESS popular once getting there.
> 
> Jericho went from mega wrestling star to just another guy, Omega went from best in the world to midcard tag team guy, Moxley hasn't gotten any more popular since winning the belt, Cody remains the same, MJF, Darby, Sammy, Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus are all criminally underused, PnP are comedy goofs, FTR weren't even good enough to main event over Cody/Quen, The Bucks have lost a lot of their hype. Don't forget Archer and Brodie Lee who are now just two big jabronis relegated to midcard story lines.
> 
> If AEW hadn't fucked up so severely with all these guys then AJ and Bryan might not be out of reach...


When it comes to critiquing AEW, Jim Cornette has zero credibility. He watches just enough of it to jot down the things he doesn’t like.

AEW has plenty of established stars and rising stars, and they can lure others to their company. I said AJ and Daniel are “out of reach” because they are likely to remain with the WWE for the remainder of their careers, including after they retire from in-ring action.


----------



## go stros

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Is IC champ AJ Styles any more relevant than Cody Rhodes in terms of "popularity" and "star power"?


Yes


Ozell Gray said:


> No big name is going to AEW so if anyone thinks a big time person is going to go to AEW you need to think again. All of the big names will all choose WWE like they always do.


money talks


----------



## Ozell Gray

go stros said:


> Yes
> 
> money talks


And the money they're looking for is in WWE so you're right money talks.


----------



## The Wood

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Nobody knew who MJF, Sammy Guevara, Darby Allin, Jungle Boy were prior to signing with AEW. Jericho is happy in AEW, Moxley is happy in AEW. Omega is booking himself like shit. Brodie Lee wasn't even on television in WWE. Archer was working without a contract for NJPW. FTR went on first - to capture the audience. They're not going to main event over the TNT title, especially when fighting Butcher and The Blade.
> 
> Moxley won the title mere days before the pandemic shutdowns. How is Drew McIntyre and Braun Strowman doing as champions right now? Is IC champ AJ Styles any more relevant than Cody Rhodes in terms of "popularity" and "star power"?
> 
> It's not like WWE is producing stars right now. Heyman was fired in part because of it. Every NXT call-up is worse off once they hit the main roster. And AEW beats NXT in ratings battle consistently H2H.


No, but only 1 million or so people know who they are now. If MJF showed up on SmackDown _once_, that's immediately more people knowing who he is. Imagine the work he could do with Jeff Hardy, AJ Styles and Daniel Bryan there. Great workers and, specifically, great babyfaces. MJF would be able to get heat, have the best matches of his life, be considered the best promo in wrestling and be on the most watched show in the wrestling genre. He'd also have Vince McMahon on his dick because he would be a major turn-coat from the other promotion. 

Jericho is happy in AEW because they basically pay for him to get loaded and do whatever he wants. Having a holiday from Vince doesn't mean he won't go back for more money and more creative control when his AEW deal is up. Moxley is likely to stay, but that's because he kind of flopped when they tried him in the WWE. He's made his money and is now happy just being the big fish in a small pond. He'll probably eventually go back, but he's a guy that I can see lasting two cycles with AEW. 

Brodie Lee would be better off not being on television. He had mystique there. And I seem to recall him working with Roman Reigns and Daniel Bryan on PPV last year. Look, the guy has turned out to not be as good as people thought. He might have been better off taking $750k and hanging around NXT/NXT UK and being a player/coach there. 

And yes, AJ Styles is way more relevant than Cody Rhodes in 2020. I can't believe that question is genuinely being asked, haha.

I mean, I'm not a fan of how main roster WWE is booked, but is talent really better off in NXT? The money on the main roster is said to be better, and you're recognised by millions more people. Are you better off in AEW? 750k viewers on a show perceived by many as backyard wrestling where you get to what? Script your own shitty promos instead of being handed them? It's not even better TV. For as embarrassing as Otis and Mandy's dream sequences and Jeff Hardy being arrested is, I'd much rather be on a show that had Daniel Bryan vs. AJ Styles on it than Orange Cassidy making fun of what I do. And I'd rather be on a show where Jeff Hardy throws piss into Sheamus' face than one where a sack of oranges is used as a weapon. I'd rather WWE be better too, but when it comes down to which one I'd be less embarrassed by? I'd take 2 million people on FOX, thanks. 



Jazminator said:


> When it comes to critiquing AEW, Jim Cornette has zero credibility. He watches just enough of it to jot down the things he doesn’t like.
> 
> AEW has plenty of established stars and rising stars, and they can lure others to their company. I said AJ and Daniel are “out of reach” because they are likely to remain with the WWE for the remainder of their careers, including after they retire from in-ring action.


He was watching the show each week, and I think he has seen every PPV. His opinion has plenty of credibility. He's been a contributor and wrestling expert for about 40 years at this point. He's worked for every major promotion in main event on-air roles and crucial positions behind the scenes. People don't like him scathing the silliness of modern comedy wrestling so they misrepresent him or dismiss him as an old man yelling at clouds. Well, wrestling is less popular than it's ever been, so I wonder who is really out of touch? 

How? How can they lure them in? Yes, the money is there, but the prestige is not. Working for AEW is taking a severe cut in exposure. If you want to be a star -- an actual recognised star -- AEW has made it so that you still need the WWE. That is why I was furious at them from the start. The Rock took some good looking athletes, put them in skin-tight gear and got them to climb ropes and they get 3.8 million viewers. Imagine what they'd do if they talked shit and beat each other up? Holy fuck. But AEW niched themselves because they wanted to give jobs to Joey Janela and Orange Cassidy. 750k. 

What can they possibly offer Alex Hammerstone that WWE can't? What can they possibly offer Jacob Fatu? Come and cut your own promos here? Great. You're on a show where Matt Hardy gets to do the same thing, making whatever you do completely pointless. And what if WWE decides to start letting talent cut their own promos? Maybe not even everyone, but when you prove you can keep to time and deliver content that doesn't get you thrown off the air, you could get some sort of "promo license" that allows you to do your own shit. What does AEW even have then? That they're not Vince McMahon? You'd have to have a sociopathic hatred of the sociopath to really relish that. Especially considering it's inevitable he takes more of a backseat as time goes on. 

AEW has pissed away the best chance a wrestling promotion has ever had at being an alternative in the 21st century. Vince McMahon's monopoly is on The Khans. Hell, I wouldn't be shocked if Vince sends Shad a Christmas card this year.


----------



## Ozell Gray

MJF, Alex Hammerstone, and Jacob Fatu would definitely do well in WWE and would become top guys, seen by 2 million viewers, and get a big push all in 1. Like I said before no one thats smart who wants to become a star will choose AEW over WWE because WWE has the bigger platform so if you want to become a star you go to WWE. AEW had their chance in the beginning but shot themselves in the foot over and over again. No big star will go there either its only old guys and midcarders going there which are guys who don't boost viewership at all.


----------



## The Wood

Money goes so far, and yes, AEW can offer WWE-sized contracts to people. But how long is Shad Khan going to keep pumping that money in? They get $45 million in TV rights fees every year. Jericho is getting, what, $3 million per year? Moxley probably about the same. JR is probably getting $2 million himself. That's $8 million right there. That was nothing when giant TV rights were on the table, but consider that it cost $880k to put on your average Raw in 2016, and you're talking a production budget of $44 million. Yes, you've got attendance, PPV revenue and ad revenue, but most of that money is going to be coming from TV. That's the safe money. So you're basically getting $1 million in safe money. Suddenly spending $8 million on top talent looks a lot less feasible. If Jericho and JR are going to stick around in two years time, Shad Khan is probably going to have to dig deep into his wallet again. 

They do four PPVs a year, right? Domestically, with a 50/50 split, that's bringing in AEW $4 million. Yes, they get about a third of their PPV buys internationally, but they're also cheaper overseas. That probably only gets them an additional $300k with a 50/50 split. We don't know what they get for ad spots and sponsorships. So yeah, there are other revenue streams, but they're not likely going to cover Jericho and JR's contracts, and that's before you get to the rest of the talent. 

I've always said that AEW is going to be kept running for as long as The Khans want it to stay open. And that's true. $800 million for Wembley Stadium. 5% of that could get Dynamite produced for a year on a shoestring. But is Shad Khan going to be wanting a return on his investment, or is he going to stop giving Tony play money to secure big stars? At some point they need that TV rights money to justify having Jericho and JR there for another $15 million. That's why it was important to secure a deal that more than covered those contracts and get something self-sustaining, because if they lose that TNT spot in four years and that money doesn't start rolling in, that is where the future of AEW actually does get called into question. They're not doing this for live gate and PPV revenue. They're doing this for TV money, and if they lose Jericho and JR, where is that TV money going to come from? And which WWE star is going to jump knowing that their ceiling is <1 million people and that it's unlikely that Daddy Khan money is going to keep flowing forever and a day?

At this point, it's going to take Vince getting into something really serious with a talent. The most likely option would probably be Brock, but Brock is not going to All Elite Wrestling, haha. He'll start his own promotion before that happens. You'll get Brock fighting in Bellator before that happens. Hell, with MLW signing on with DAZN, he's probably more likely to do something with them than AEW at this point. Apart from that, who is going to make the difference? Jeff Hardy and Rey Mysterio are big stars, but are they going to get AEW above 1 million viewers at this point? Are they going to jump for $2 million a piece just to put more pressure on those TV deals needing to be bigger next round? 

AEW is in a more precarious place than people realise, and it's because those early moves were so foolish. I was saying it from the start -- they needed to make those big talent signings from the start in order to get the franchising deals for brand recognition and the TV rights money to justify paying the stars enough money to make the move away from Vince. We wouldn't be having this conversation if CM Punk and Randy Orton had both signed with AEW. Wrestlers would take them seriously, viewers would take them seriously and as a result TV networks would take them seriously. And I'm not talking $45 million production cost seriously, I'm talking $100 million a year in guaranteed money that can be waved around when Daniel Bryan's contract comes up, or Brock Lesnar's contract comes up. 

Hell, if Shad Khan wanted to start a second wrestling promotion when this virus stuff is over, he's got a better chance of making that bigger from the start than AEW could get on its own. All you would need is one star to take the horns, present it seriously and get it on TBS and you're set. Move Jim Ross over to do commentary. Spend the money to get Rey Mysterio and Jeff Hardy. You're probably not going to get Bryan Danielson at this point. But try and poach Brock Lesnar and CM Punk (who I don't think has signed with WWE and could still blow up with them any day). Work out a deal with New Japan. Sign Jacob Fatu and Alexander Hammerstone from MLW. Sign Jay Lethal and The Briscoes from ROH. Sign Nick Aldis from the NWA. Poach Ricky Starks. Sign Jim Cornette to talk and keep the booking streamlined and sensible (even if you don't want him as head booker). Try and get Conor McGregor for an angle. I guarantee it would be bigger than AEW almost instantly. Plus you'd then have a good shot at getting that TV rights money. 

Hopefully AEW is just a practice promotion and a test by Shad to see if Tony is capable of running it. Turns out he's not, but that TV revenue still looks good, doesn't it, Shad?


----------



## Ozell Gray

The Wood said:


> Money goes so far, and yes, AEW can offer WWE-sized contracts to people. But how long is Shad Khan going to keep pumping that money in? They get $45 million in TV rights fees every year. Jericho is getting, what, $3 million per year? Moxley probably about the same. JR is probably getting $2 million himself. That's $8 million right there. That was nothing when giant TV rights were on the table, but consider that it cost $880k to put on your average Raw in 2016, and you're talking a production budget of $44 million. Yes, you've got attendance, PPV revenue and ad revenue, but most of that money is going to be coming from TV. That's the safe money. So you're basically getting $1 million in safe money. Suddenly spending $8 million on top talent looks a lot less feasible. If Jericho and JR are going to stick around in two years time, Shad Khan is probably going to have to dig deep into his wallet again.
> 
> They do four PPVs a year, right? Domestically, with a 50/50 split, that's bringing in AEW $4 million. Yes, they get about a third of their PPV buys internationally, but they're also cheaper overseas. That probably only gets them an additional $300k with a 50/50 split. We don't know what they get for ad spots and sponsorships. So yeah, there are other revenue streams, but they're not likely going to cover Jericho and JR's contracts, and that's before you get to the rest of the talent.
> 
> I've always said that AEW is going to be kept running for as long as The Khans want it to stay open. And that's true. $800 million for Wembley Stadium. 5% of that could get Dynamite produced for a year on a shoestring. But is Shad Khan going to be wanting a return on his investment, or is he going to stop giving Tony play money to secure big stars? At some point they need that TV rights money to justify having Jericho and JR there for another $15 million. That's why it was important to secure a deal that more than covered those contracts and get something self-sustaining, because if they lose that TNT spot in four years and that money doesn't start rolling in, that is where the future of AEW actually does get called into question. They're not doing this for live gate and PPV revenue. They're doing this for TV money, and if they lose Jericho and JR, where is that TV money going to come from? And which WWE star is going to jump knowing that their ceiling is <1 million people and that it's unlikely that Daddy Khan money is going to keep flowing forever and a day?
> 
> At this point, it's going to take Vince getting into something really serious with a talent. The most likely option would probably be Brock, but Brock is not going to All Elite Wrestling, haha. He'll start his own promotion before that happens. You'll get Brock fighting in Bellator before that happens. Hell, with MLW signing on with DAZN, he's probably more likely to do something with them than AEW at this point. Apart from that, who is going to make the difference? Jeff Hardy and Rey Mysterio are big stars, but are they going to get AEW above 1 million viewers at this point? Are they going to jump for $2 million a piece just to put more pressure on those TV deals needing to be bigger next round?
> 
> AEW is in a more precarious place than people realise, and it's because those early moves were so foolish. I was saying it from the start -- they needed to make those big talent signings from the start in order to get the franchising deals for brand recognition and the TV rights money to justify paying the stars enough money to make the move away from Vince. We wouldn't be having this conversation if CM Punk and Randy Orton had both signed with AEW. Wrestlers would take them seriously, viewers would take them seriously and as a result TV networks would take them seriously. And I'm not talking $45 million production cost seriously, I'm talking $100 million a year in guaranteed money that can be waved around when Daniel Bryan's contract comes up, or Brock Lesnar's contract comes up.
> 
> Hell, if Shad Khan wanted to start a second wrestling promotion when this virus stuff is over, he's got a better chance of making that bigger from the start than AEW could get on its own. All you would need is one star to take the horns, present it seriously and get it on TBS and you're set. Move Jim Ross over to do commentary. Spend the money to get Rey Mysterio and Jeff Hardy. You're probably not going to get Bryan Danielson at this point. But try and poach Brock Lesnar and CM Punk (who I don't think has signed with WWE and could still blow up with them any day). Work out a deal with New Japan. Sign Jacob Fatu and Alexander Hammerstone from MLW. Sign Jay Lethal and The Briscoes from ROH. Sign Nick Aldis from the NWA. Poach Ricky Starks. Sign Jim Cornette to talk and keep the booking streamlined and sensible (even if you don't want him as head booker). Try and get Conor McGregor for an angle. I guarantee it would be bigger than AEW almost instantly. Plus you'd then have a good shot at getting that TV rights money.
> 
> Hopefully AEW is just a practice promotion and a test by Shad to see if Tony is capable of running it. Turns out he's not, but that TV revenue still looks good, doesn't it, Shad?


Jim Ross is on a 3 year $3 million deal, Chris jericho is on a 3 year $3 million deal, and Jon Moxley is on a 3 year $6 million deal.

All 3 of those will be gone in 2 years which is when their contracts expire so AEW will be in big trouble by then. TNT are also known for cancelling shows even after they've renewed them after 1-2 years so AEW are in trouble especially with Dynamite's falling viewership. The damage is done with AEW and they only have themselves to blame for it. Punk and Orton saw AEW as a downgrade and wanted nothing to do with it afterward and now no big star wants anything to do with AEW.

Shad Khan's spending a fortune on AEW only for it to barely get 700k viewers and to barely get 100k or less more viewers than NXT which is WWE's developmental which has a small budget. Thats embarrassing and gets more embarrassing when you consider the fact that this is the case when AEW has guys like Jericho, Hardy, and Moxley and NXT has nobodies and yet they're neck and neck with Dynamite every week.


----------



## The Wood

So that's $12 million in costs right there. That's all their PPV revenue over that period to pay for that talent right there (and that's being generous). JR will definitely leave, I think. Jericho too. Moxley I can see staying, but is he enough to warrant giant TV rights money? Is 700k viewers enough to warrant that? We don't know what those ad spots are like. If they're not making TNT much money on that front, then it's hard to justify extending that contract. And yeah, they could always cancel.

AEW will be able to find another spot on TV. They could buy one, if they needed. But at some point Shad Khan is going to be questioning where that big TV rights money is, and they've had no better shot than with TNT.


----------



## Ozell Gray

The Wood said:


> So that's $12 million in costs right there. That's all their PPV revenue over that period to pay for that talent right there (and that's being generous). JR will definitely leave, I think. Jericho too. Moxley I can see staying, but is he enough to warrant giant TV rights money? Is 700k viewers enough to warrant that? We don't know what those ad spots are like. If they're not making TNT much money on that front, then it's hard to justify extending that contract. And yeah, they could always cancel.
> 
> AEW will be able to find another spot on TV. They could buy one, if they needed. But at some point Shad Khan is going to be questioning where that big TV rights money is, and they've had no better shot than with TNT.


Chris Jericho and Jim Ross are definitely leaving when their contracts expire. Paying Moxley $6 million for 3 years and to only get 700k viewers definitely isn't worth it you ask me.

They'll be on a much smaller network in the future since they couldn't cut it on a big 1 like TNT.


----------



## The Wood

If that move happens, the perception of AEW will take a major hit. Just like it will when Jim Ross is calling SmackDown on FOX at least part-time and Jericho talks about how the WWE is “home.”


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Gee, assuming those numbers are correct you have to think they overpaid for some guys. A million for Jericho seems fine, Moxley on 2 million a year? Not worth it, even half that would be a tough sell since he's just popular and not really a mega star.

JR should be on about 600-700k. He's never making that money back for them and you could find a recognisable announcer for much less.


----------



## Ozell Gray

Chip Chipperson said:


> Gee, assuming those numbers are correct you have to think they overpaid for some guys. A million for Jericho seems fine, Moxley on 2 million a year? Not worth it, even half that would be a tough sell since he's just popular and not really a mega star.
> 
> JR should be on about 600-700k. He's never making that money back for them and you could find a recognisable announcer for much less.


They're spending a fortune to only get no return on that investment. You're paying these guys millions which means you overpaid all of them to only get 700k viewers. Thats a bad look for them not to mention Jericho and Ross will jump ship to WWE once their current AEW contracts are up. That'll sting AEW a ton.


----------



## The Wood

Jim Ross is super-valuable. He lends a lot of credibility and could have played an executive/talent scout role. You can tell they don't listen to him because he has to go public with his thoughts though. I'm more baffled that they would pay him that much to just be ignored.


----------



## Aedubya

Tom Lawlor and Jeff Cobb wrestled for NJPW American tapings last night

Lawlor must have an arrangement with MLW under his new contract to work elsewhere whilst Cobb could still be 'roaming'

Both potential TNT challengers down the line


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Aedubya said:


> Tom Lawlor and Jeff Cobb wrestled for NJPW American tapings last night
> 
> Lawlor must have an arrangement with MLW under his new contract to work elsewhere whilst Cobb could still be 'roaming'
> 
> Both potential TNT challengers down the line


Yeah, I read many top prospects wrestled for a closed set NJPW USA taping last night with only one having appeared in WWE in the past. Yet people still say that there are very few non WWE wrestlers out there.


----------



## RiverFenix

Karl Fredericks, Alex Coughlin, Clark Connors all signed with NJPW US Dojo in 2018.


----------



## bdon

The Wood said:


> Jim Ross is super-valuable. He lends a lot of credibility and could have played an executive/talent scout role. You can tell they don't listen to him because he has to go public with his thoughts though. I'm more baffled that they would pay him that much to just be ignored.


Are you really surprised?

They’re paying Omega a premium for the Kenny Omega name and matches, and they’re using him as a midcard who gets to be a lazy wrestler who halfasses it most of the time.

They’re paying Moxley a premium to play third fiddle to a Cody rHHHodes TV title and deliver awesome, angry promos that must see at least one light-hearted joke somewhere in the middle.

They’re paying Jericho to a massive premium for being the biggest remaining star in wrestling, and they’re had him doing comedy segments for a solid 2 months now.

Up and down the list, they have mismanaged money. I could easily discuss Cody and Dustin being paid for the Rhodes DNA and booking prowess only to see it benefitting Cody. Or MJF being paid what is likely a very good, long term contract and doing nothing with him post Cody match. Brodie Lee recruiting fucking Colt Cabana. MARKO STUNT, need I continue?

They can easily fix these issues, but will they? I used to argue with you all the time @The Wood about giving them time, but now I’m starting to grow concerned that lack of time nor experience is the issue.

I really, really hope they start to take their show and stories more seriously and can get back to pre-COVID levels. They’ve all pretty much been mailing it in, content to collect a paycheck.


----------



## InexorableJourney

I haven't got a name, but what I would like to see is a guy who can give everybody they face a fantastic match, no build or promo needed just straight into a match.

The sort of guys who could do this in the past were 2 Cold Scorpio, Jerry Lynn, Dean Malenko and at the top end Mick Foley and Jushin Thunder Liger.

A guy with that skillset could face anybody on the card at any time and them their opponent and the match would always end up looking like a million bucks.


----------



## 3venflow

CM Punk - Extra star power at the top, feuds with Mox, Cody, Jericho write themselves. An impossible dream? I really wish he'd get back in the ring.

Kazuchika Okada - One of the GOAT at the age of 32. He really belongs in NJPW but if he chose America, AEW would be perfect and would push him right to the top I'm sure.

Will Ospreay - Pure talent. This is the sort of English wrestler you want instead of Sabian or Havoc to add depth and style to cards.

Chris Brookes - Another good young English wrestler with height and talent.

Tessa Blanchard - Can't say I'm a huge women's wrestling fan but they need someone like this as the division is very shallow. Her vs. Shida would be a nice direction.

Matt Cardona - Generally speaking, I'd prefer them to avoid WWE guys unless they _really_ offer something. Cardona is charismatic, entertaining and got over against the odds in WWE. He could be a pretty big deal in AEW, although with an upper midcard limit. His following on social media could also bring some new fans to AEW.

Rusev - See above. Another ex-WWE, but he offers something. AEW is low on the monster foreign heels. Not low on monster heels, but on the classic anti-USA ones. And Rusev fits the bill perfectly and has experience in big feuds, ie. Cena.

Jay White - A recent IWGP Heavyweight Champion and Bullet Club leader. Very talented and his promos/charisma have improved. I doubt he'll be leaving NJPW for a while, but I can see him wanting to really make it big in the USA one day.

Rush - He'd be good for the Mexican market and could form a good trio with Pentagon and Rey Fenix in future.

Possibly a veteran team like the Motor City Machine Guns back together if they need more depth/get a second TV show.

The likes of Joe Hennig and Curt Hawkins are the ones I'd really like them to avoid. They just bring nothing to the table that unknown cheaper talents from the indies couldn't do. The less vanilla 'well built and no personality' types, the better. They made modern wrestling boring to me and WWE is full of them (including Lashley).


----------



## Chan Hung

Contracts of some top stars will be expiring around the time TNT evaluates AEW for re-signing i believe. Thus, it shouldbe interesting to see what happens in 2 years from now.


----------



## The Wood

Chan Hung said:


> Contracts of some top stars will be expiring around the time TNT evaluates AEW for re-signing i believe. Thus, it shouldbe interesting to see what happens in 2 years from now.


I’ve thought about this a lot. If AEW is smart, they’ll secure a new deal before the news that Jericho and JR are leaving hits. If the talent starts leaving before ink to paper, it could be pretty bad for AEW.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Chan Hung said:


> Contracts of some top stars will be expiring around the time TNT evaluates AEW for re-signing i believe. Thus, it shouldbe interesting to see what happens in 2 years from now.


I think they will still be with WWE in all honesty. 

and I don't think AEW need people from WWE - their wrestlers barely move needles. I mean look at WWE ratings. If anything, they move the needle the other way - of course, this is no fault of their own. They're so heavily misused in WWE that their names barely mean anything outside of WWE. That's why the last true stars were John Cena and batista. I mean you could even argue that Batista's name meant nothing until he started doing movies. and personally, the only guy I want in AEW is Matt Riddle. I was hoping for Cesaro, but he seems happier to play his video games and play second fiddle to literally everybody else.

AEW are better off making their own stars in all honesty. They've signed enough WWE guys. Focus on turning MJF, Page, Jungleboy, Wardlow, Cage, Darby, Luchasaurus, Sammy, Sky into stars. MJF made TMZ news. The potential is there.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

optikk sucks said:


> MJF made TMZ news. The potential is there.


So did Eric The Actor. Does that mean he's a big deal?


----------



## Vitamin R

Nobody from WWE. I would like to see AEW focus on their own young talent and not aging WWE veterans.


----------



## Dondada78

3venflow said:


> CM Punk - Extra star power at the top, feuds with Mox, Cody, Jericho write themselves. An impossible dream? I really wish he'd get back in the ring.
> 
> Kazuchika Okada - One of the GOAT at the age of 32. He really belongs in NJPW but if he chose America, AEW would be perfect and would push him right to the top I'm sure.
> 
> Will Ospreay - Pure talent. This is the sort of English wrestler you want instead of Sabian or Havoc to add depth and style to cards.
> 
> Chris Brookes - Another good young English wrestler with height and talent.
> 
> Tessa Blanchard - Can't say I'm a huge women's wrestling fan but they need someone like this as the division is very shallow. Her vs. Shida would be a nice direction.
> 
> Matt Cardona - Generally speaking, I'd prefer them to avoid WWE guys unless they _really_ offer something. Cardona is charismatic, entertaining and got over against the odds in WWE. He could be a pretty big deal in AEW, although with an upper midcard limit. His following on social media could also bring some new fans to AEW.
> 
> Rusev - See above. Another ex-WWE, but he offers something. AEW is low on the monster foreign heels. Not low on monster heels, but on the classic anti-USA ones. And Rusev fits the bill perfectly and has experience in big feuds, ie. Cena.
> 
> Jay White - A recent IWGP Heavyweight Champion and Bullet Club leader. Very talented and his promos/charisma have improved. I doubt he'll be leaving NJPW for a while, but I can see him wanting to really make it big in the USA one day.
> 
> Rush - He'd be good for the Mexican market and could form a good trio with Pentagon and Rey Fenix in future.
> 
> Possibly a veteran team like the Motor City Machine Guns back together if they need more depth/get a second TV show.
> 
> The likes of Joe Hennig and Curt Hawkins are the ones I'd really like them to avoid. They just bring nothing to the table that unknown cheaper talents from the indies couldn't do. The less vanilla 'well built and no personality' types, the better. They made modern wrestling boring to me and WWE is full of them (including Lashley).


Chris Brookes is Australian and skinny as hell and only reason he's given a look is he's best friends with Buddy Murphy.
Rush is good with Andrade but I dunno about with the Lucha Bros. he's probably better teaming with his brothers Dragon Lee (unmasked) and Titan (unmasked).
Jay White or Will Osprey aren't leaving NJPW anytime soon.

The guys they need are under the radar: 
Duke Dawkins & Gannon Jr. (Locked & Loaded), their gimmick was masterful with MVP. He is the right mouthpiece for them. 
Lokomotiv Ivan Markov brings everything Rusev does just 1/4 the price. 
Big Time Bill Collier he's a good hand and actually has decent size and a look.
Edge Stone a Luke Hawx product that looks like a star and should be presented as such. 
Mysterious Q from Booker T's promotion.


----------



## Cult03

Dondada78 said:


> Chris Brookes is Australian and skinny as hell and only reason he's given a look is he's best friends with Buddy Murphy.
> Rush is good with Andrade but I dunno about with the Lucha Bros. he's probably better teaming with his brothers Dragon Lee (unmasked) and Titan (unmasked).
> Jay White or Will Osprey aren't leaving NJPW anytime soon.
> 
> The guys they need are under the radar:
> Duke Dawkins & Gannon Jr. (Locked & Loaded), their gimmick was masterful with MVP. He is the right mouthpiece for them.
> Lokomotiv Ivan Markov brings everything Rusev does just 1/4 the price.
> Big Time Bill Collier he's a good hand and actually has decent size and a look.
> Edge Stone a Luke Hawx product that looks like a star and should be presented as such.
> Mysterious Q from Booker T's promotion.


Chris Brookes is British and 6'4 but yeah, he's skinny. He's a good hand on the British indy circuit but can't imagine him in a televised company


----------



## Cult03

AEW need to raid NWA's women's division now that they're on a break until the end of the year. There's a lot of talk of Tessa Blanchard but NWA has Kamilla Kaine and she could be a star. She's an athlete that has a great look and is quickly learning the wrestling game. She is Nick Aldis' manager as well, so bring him in too. Allysin Kay and Thunder Rosa would also fill out the roster pretty well.


----------



## Mercian

Any of the La Parkas currently doing the rounds, even if say Le hija de La Parka turned up on Dynamite as a one time challenger to Cody for the TV belt

Jacob Fatu is a great call 

Loved Ricky Banderas Mil Muertes character esp with Catrina, I`m not a Moxley fan but a match between the two would actually really interest me


----------



## CM Buck

Cult03 said:


> AEW need to raid NWA's women's division now that they're on a break until the end of the year. There's a lot of talk of Tessa Blanchard but NWA has Kamilla Kaine and she could be a star. She's an athlete that has a great look and is quickly learning the wrestling game. She is Nick Aldis' manager as well, so bring him in too. Allysin Kay and Thunder Rosa would also fill out the roster pretty well.


She's dating Braun strowman apparently. Which blows my mind. But yeah she would do wonders for aew


----------



## go stros

If anything they need to go after more name worthy female talent. WWE releases, Tessa, Thunder Rosa, Sienna, Marty Bell ect... 

They already have a awesome men's roster but no clue how to use it. Other than the buzz of new talent coming in there is nothing to get excited about.


----------



## TD Stinger

Cult03 said:


> AEW need to raid NWA's women's division now that they're on a break until the end of the year. There's a lot of talk of Tessa Blanchard but NWA has Kamilla Kaine and she could be a star. She's an athlete that has a great look and is quickly learning the wrestling game. She is Nick Aldis' manager as well, so bring him in too. Allysin Kay and Thunder Rosa would also fill out the roster pretty well.


Thunder Rosa will be a pick up for WWE or AEW eventually. She's low key become one of the best women's wrestlers out there.

Kamilla would be a good asset even as a bodyguard. Like, I like the Britt and Rebel duo for comedy. But if they wanted a real bodyguard for Britt, Kamilla would be perfect for that.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Miro is at the top of my list. 

Thunder Rosa (if released) would be at the top of my list as far as female talent goes.


----------



## Dice Morgan

Firefromthegods said:


> She's dating Braun strowman apparently. Which blows my mind. But yeah she would do wonders for aew


I believe she dates Bram aka Thomas Latimer not Braun Strowman.


----------



## El Hammerstone

3 Tag Teams worth looking at:


Aussie Open (Mark Davis and Kyle Fletcher)









Bear Country (Bear Bronson and Bear Beefcake)









Mane Event (Duke Davis and Ganon Jones Jr.)


----------



## Cult03

El Hammerstone said:


> 3 Tag Teams worth looking at:
> 
> 
> Aussie Open (Mark Davis and Kyle Fletcher)
> View attachment 88189
> 
> 
> Bear Country (Bear Bronson and Bear Beefcake)
> View attachment 88190
> 
> 
> Mane Event (Duke Davis and Ganon Jones Jr.)
> View attachment 88191


Nah, needs more flippy wrestlers


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Is Aussie Open a comedy duo? Both Kyle Fletcher and Mark Davis were really into just being as goofy as possible when they were here in Australia.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Chip Chipperson said:


> Is Aussie Open a comedy duo? Both Kyle Fletcher and Mark Davis were really into just being as goofy as possible when they were here in Australia.


They were perceived as more of a comedy team early in their run, but that has more or less changed over time; they admittedly do the odd comedy spot more than I'd prefer depending on the promotion they're working for, but are very, very good when working serious. I know I could be asking for the moon considering the company we're talking about here.


----------



## CM Buck

Aussie open is a great shout fuck i can't believe I didn't think about them


----------



## LongPig666

David Starr is a free agent now, would love to see him there. No one else comes to mind.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

LongPig666 said:


> David Starr is a free agent now, would love to see him there. No one else comes to mind.


........ this is never happening


----------



## alex0816

would have loved to see AJ Styles in AEW. never happening now but matches vs Omega, Cody, MJF, Pac would have been amazing.

i know some people don't like him for his attitude or whatever, but Austin Aries is another guy who kills it in the ring and on the mic. be nice to see him have one last run and have matches vs Omega, Cody, Pac, Hangman, MJF. especially if he still at the level he was in tna 2011-2014 last time i watched him

Tessa obviously, any talented woman for that matter since they are needed badly


----------



## elidrakefan76

I think that Eli Drake of the NWA has deserved to be on a national stage for awhile now. He can go in the ring and he's a very entertaining talker.


----------



## TD Stinger

LongPig666 said:


> David Starr is a free agent now, would love to see him there. No one else comes to mind.


......You haven't been following the news lately have you?


----------



## El Hammerstone

LongPig666 said:


> David Starr is a free agent now, would love to see him there. No one else comes to mind.


I recommended him months ago, but circumstances have changed to say the very least.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

The Gym Nasty Boyz & Darius Lockhart


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Katsuhiko Nakajima, Tetsuya Endo, Konosuke Takeshita, Karl Fredericks


----------



## Erik.

Max Caster signed fully and doing diss tricks on everyone.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277995175667732481


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Erik. said:


> Max Caster signed fully and doing diss tricks on everyone.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277995175667732481


this some kyle shit, except he's a lot worse.

some potential, however.


----------



## DangerousR

Nobody for now, their roster is too massive for their size.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

At any point?

Adam Cole
Kevin Owens
Marty Scurll
Finn Balor

Becky Lynch
Alexa Bliss
Kairi Sane
AJ Lee

Now? No one, they have a good roster. Use it.


----------



## elidrakefan76

optikk sucks said:


> this some kyle shit, except he's a lot worse.
> 
> some potential, however.


I saw Caster on Dark yesterday and wasn't too impressed. He looks like just another guy and a jobber type.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

elidrakefan76 said:


> I saw Caster on Dark yesterday and wasn't too impressed. He looks like just another guy and a jobber type.


Why are they just signing anyone now


----------



## elidrakefan76

optikk sucks said:


> Why are they just signing anyone now


I assume that Caster is just on a pay per appearance deal which he should be because I think it's dumb to lock him into a contract. He just looks like a generic jobber. I know that some here are high on Ricky Starks but I saw him again yesterday on Dark and he also looks like just another guy. I haven't heard him talk yet but based off of his look alone, he just looks generic.


----------



## Jazminator

I’ll pick two from every company/brand:

NXT: Kyle O’Reilly and Adam Cole
Raw/Smackdown: Sasha Banks and AJ Styles
Impact: Sami Callihan and Rosemary
ROH: Marty Scurll and Angelina Love
NWA: Nick Aldis and James Storm
NJPW: Kota Ibushi and Zack Sabre Jr.


----------



## Dondada78

Cult03 said:


> Chris Brookes is British and 6'4 but yeah, he's skinny. He's a good hand on the British indy circuit but can't imagine him in a televised company


ok CCK Chris Brooke's, I remember him.good talent


----------



## AEW_19

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=271568364072797



Is this just to try and throw people off of thinking about him appearing in Impact?


----------



## NXT Only

AEW_19 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=271568364072797
> 
> 
> 
> Is this just to try and throw people off of thinking about him appearing in Impact?


Umm, yeah I think he's saying AEW this is war, etc...


----------



## Erik.

AEW_19 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=271568364072797
> 
> 
> 
> Is this just to try and throw people off of thinking about him appearing in Impact?


I think it's a bit obvious.


----------



## RiverFenix

Two weeks out from the WWE COVID cuts being able to appear - I think Cardona and Miro are only likely signings. One possibly debuting for TNT title against Cody at Fight for the Fallen.


----------



## Erik.

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Two weeks out from the WWE COVID cuts being able to appear - I think Cardona and Miro are only likely signings. One possibly debuting for TNT title against Cody at *Fight for the Fallen.*


Is that a thing?


----------



## AEW_19

NXT Only said:


> Umm, yeah I think he's saying AEW this is war, etc...


Now that I watch it back, it's obvious 😂. It's 4 in the morning. That's my excuse.


----------



## shandcraig

MORE MEXICAN WRESTLERS


----------



## Dice Morgan

I beleive Cezar Bonini was in the crowd last night for the 2nd week in a row. ( on the heel side in the blue dress shirt). I don't know if AEW is looking to sign him or he just lives in Florida. Bonini has the look but his work and his promo's are alittle bland.
Also Brian Pillman Jr was back stage and in the crowd for the first few matches.Would be a great addition to the roster. Again might just be in the area or laying the ground for a move to AEW after this year. AEW may have contacted him to do a one shot TNT match with Cody as an Outsider mystery oppenent. MLW has allowed their wrestlers to outside of MLW but since MJF signed an exclusive contract with AEW, Court Bauer has froowned on his guys working for AEW. Could be interesting with Pillman Jr over the nest few months.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Pillman Jr. is someone I've called for a few times. Will be pleased if he turns up.


----------



## elidrakefan76

Dice Morgan said:


> I beleive Cezar Bonini was in the crowd last night for the 2nd week in a row. ( on the heel side in the blue dress shirt). I don't know if AEW is looking to sign him or he just lives in Florida. Bonini has the look but his work and his promo's are alittle bland.
> Also Brian Pillman Jr was back stage and in the crowd for the first few matches.Would be a great addition to the roster. Again might just be in the area or laying the ground for a move to AEW after this year. AEW may have contacted him to do a one shot TNT match with Cody as an Outsider mystery oppenent. MLW has allowed their wrestlers to outside of MLW but since MJF signed an exclusive contract with AEW, Court Bauer has froowned on his guys working for AEW. Could be interesting with Pillman Jr over the nest few months.


I can see Cody cutting a promo where he issues an open challenge in the coming weeks and Pillman Jr. comes out of the crowd to accept.


----------



## karebear

jay white would be awesome and also juice robinson.


----------



## shandcraig

Chip Chipperson said:


> Pillman Jr. is someone I've called for a few times. Will be pleased if he turns up.


The entire Dynasty would be gold. I have no idea how AEW has not hired Pillman yet


----------



## Dice Morgan

shandcraig said:


> The entire Dynasty would be gold. I have no idea how AEW has not hired Pillman yet


 I believe Pillman’s MLW contract goes till the end of 2020. Court Bauer of MLW was ok with MJF and Jimmy Havoc working both in the beginning but that changed. So I don’t know if he’d let Pillman work both or let him out of his contract early unless he got something back in return,


----------



## shandcraig

Dice Morgan said:


> I believe Pillman’s MLW contract goes till the end of 2020. Court Bauer of MLW was ok with MJF and Jimmy Havoc working both in the beginning but that changed. So I don’t know if he’d let Pillman work both or let him out of his contract early unless he got something back in return,



Makes sense. Well honestly its for the best. Im sure he will end up somewhere bigger and until the end of 2020 wrestling wont be so great. By then maybe fans will be back and a much better time for him to go.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

my list is still

Okada
Ibushi
Minoru Suzuki
ZSJ

they need nobody else


----------



## RiverFenix

Is MLW paying their talent still? Pillman hasn't been in their promo/vignette packages.


----------



## Erik.

Yeah - AEW have definitely been courting Pillman Jr for a while.

He was in the first Double or Nothing show in the battle royal, he was also shown backstage when Jericho celebrated once because I remember Jericho taking the piss out of his hair - and now again backstage last night.

AEW were probably just waiting for his contract to be up so they could officially sign him.

I like Brian Pillman Jr - so I think he'd be a great signing.

Considering his Dad's history with Dustin Rhodes and Pillman's last feud before his death being against Goldust, I'd love for Pillman Jr to come in and those two to feud right off the bat.


----------



## shandcraig

Theres is a lot of good talent to be picked up that is miles better than half the roster.I say half because the other half is great and recently they have been bringing more talent that is good. Looks like the Friends era will be coming to an end. 

They need to harden the fuck up and get moving to build a strong brand but thankfully it slowly looks like that is happening. Will still take some time,another year.


----------



## Piers

Anyone but Adam Cole and Tessa.


----------



## Prince Devitt

I am probably the only one but would like to see Brody King in AEW


----------



## shandcraig

Instead of talking about who we want to come lets talk about who we think are going to be hired regardless if we like them. It is very clear that over the next 6 months even more people will be coming. I knew AEW would be doing a bit of an over haul and moving on from the early happy go lucky hiring friends bullshit. Plus of course contracts prevent having what you want when you want. I think by xmas AEW is going to be a very different product in a good way. AEW is still figuring out who it is and figuring out its identity. I have a sense that by October Dynamite even will have changes.Even probably a lot of visual changes. I cant see them continuing the chandelier look longer than this fall. I think the product will get a little less dorky and cut the fat which is a lot of dorks. More and more legit players are coming that are more manly lol. Im sure its clear Pillman is coming.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

There’s this floating around

a DARK match maybe?

a TNT title shot?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278816368008351746


----------



## shandcraig

Would make sense to face cody for the TNT belt next week. pretty clear hes coming to AE DUB.

Finally aew is bringing in some good players. Noticed a lot of the shitty guys not being used as much. they need to bring in more guys from MLW.


----------



## TD Stinger

LifeInCattleClass said:


> There’s this floating around
> 
> a DARK match maybe?
> 
> a TNT title shot?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278816368008351746


Pillman Jr is a good prospect, though I've been mixed from what I've seen of him in MLW. He's got a good look and is solid in the ring, but at the same time I don't know how highly valued he would be if he didn't have "Pillman" in his name.


----------



## RiverFenix

Pillman can be carried to a good match. He has a Opera Cup match with TJP that was good. I agree that he's pretty much all his last name though for "character/gimmick". Ideally would be better in an faction of some sort. Maybe replace Sammy in IC and have Jericho mentor him. Or have him in the Sami Callihan role as a running buddy for Moxley. Hell, wouldn't be terrible with Spears and managed by Tully.


----------



## Dice Morgan

This could really being interesting if Pillman works next week on FyterFest night 2. Does he have MLW’s blessing to do this or maybe an out clause in his contract if they can’t pay him because of no shows. He would a great addition to the roster . A lot of options to use him, maybe shake up the Inner Circle with all the current losses or a past history with MJF in MLW. I just hope he doesn’t lobby for a package deal with Davey Boy Smith Jr as a Heart Foundation. Smith is somewhat bland and boring .


----------



## NXT Only

Pillman heavily teasing an affiliation with Jericho on social media. I'm a bit intrigued right now.


----------



## TD Stinger

Dice Morgan said:


> This could really being interesting if Pillman works next week on FyterFest night 2. Does he have MLW’s blessing to do this or maybe an out clause in his contract if they can’t pay him because of no shows. He would a great addition to the roster . A lot of options to use him, maybe shake up the Inner Circle with all the current losses or a past history with MJF in MLW. I just hope he doesn’t lobby for a package deal with Davey Boy Smith Jr as a Heart Foundation. Smith is somewhat bland and boring .


To be fair, Pillman Jr at this point in his career is kind of bland himself. Honestly the one that made the new Hart Foundation stick out was antics of Teddy Hart, who unfortunately just happens to be a garbage human being. But if they put him with the right guys, like Jericho, that could be good for him.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

TD Stinger said:


> To be fair, Pillman Jr at this point in his career is kind of bland himself. Honestly the one that made the new Hart Foundation stick out was antics of Teddy Hart, who unfortunately just happens to be a garbage human being. But if they put him with the right guys, like Jericho, that could be good for him.


Garbage human being but so freakin' talented. If AEW had signed him when they first launched you'd have a guy who legit has a heap of talent and is so insane that people will tune in every week just to see what he's going to do next.


----------



## RiverFenix

Chip Chipperson said:


> Garbage human being but so freakin' talented. If AEW had signed him when they first launched you'd have a guy who legit has a heap of talent and is so insane that people will tune in every week just to see what he's going to do next.


If "what will he do next" is regarding whether the physical assault of his current girlfriend adds credence to the rumors he was responsible for the still unsolved disappearance of a former girlfriend.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> If "what will he do next" is regarding whether the physical assault of his current girlfriend adds credence to the rumors he was responsible for the still unsolved disappearance of a former girlfriend.


Yeah, I know he's in prison. Oct 2019 Teddy signs with AEW would be dollars though.

I don't think Teddy has it in him to make someone disappear. Dude is just a lost soul who likes to smoke marijuana and play with cats.


----------



## TKO Wrestling

I want CM Punk more than ever. Cody Rhodes is _this_ close to being a major league star, he just needs that one huge feud, and Punk is it. I dream about it, Cody cuts a promo in the last 10 minutes of a Dynamite only to be interrupted by Punk with the show cutting to dark those two nose to nose. It gives Cody the natural way out of being a face and into being a heel without forcing it. The fans would literally chant for Punk everytime Cody came to the ring. 

Cody needs it to make that step into "legit star" territory. AEW needs the spark badly. But unfortunately they want to lowball Punk. I wish they would sign him and just make a story out of how poorly Cody went after Punk, those two would be epic in a feud.


----------



## bdon

Of course Cody would get Punk, gotta have those WWE vs WWE big story matches!


----------



## TKO Wrestling

bdon said:


> Of course Cody would get Punk, gotta have those WWE vs WWE big story matches!


Cody Rhodes is nowhere close to being a "WWE guy" in my eyes. That is as silly as calling Mick Foley a WCW guy.


----------



## taker1986

TKO Wrestling said:


> Cody Rhodes is nowhere close to being a "WWE guy" in my eyes. That is as silly as calling Mick Foley a WCW guy.


I wouldn't even consider Punk a WWE guy either. He was in ROH and TNA before his WWE run, in fact he was a main even guy in ROH, he was pretty well known before he went to WWE.


----------



## Jersey

Paul London. Book him vs Matt Hardy


----------



## elidrakefan76

Jersey said:


> Paul London. Book him vs Matt Hardy


No, please no. Not Paul London. To say that he's a few fries short of a happy meal is an understatement.


----------



## Jersey

elidrakefan76 said:


> No, please no. Not Paul London. To say that he's a few fries short of a happy meal is an understatement.


Lol, why not?


----------



## Chip Chipperson

TKO Wrestling said:


> I want CM Punk more than ever. Cody Rhodes is _this_ close to being a major league star, he just needs that one huge feud, and Punk is it. I dream about it, Cody cuts a promo in the last 10 minutes of a Dynamite only to be interrupted by Punk with the show cutting to dark those two nose to nose. It gives Cody the natural way out of being a face and into being a heel without forcing it. The fans would literally chant for Punk everytime Cody came to the ring.
> 
> Cody needs it to make that step into "legit star" territory. AEW needs the spark badly. But unfortunately they want to lowball Punk. I wish they would sign him and just make a story out of how poorly Cody went after Punk, those two would be epic in a feud.


That ship has sailed. Punk would've been good in October with AEW focusing on the serious athletic approach that Punk is into and likes. 

I don't think it's a lowball that's keeping Punk away. Based on what Bruce Prichard and JR both say about Punk he's someone who takes wrestling very seriously and views it like a sport. Marko Stunt turning super saiyan, Joey Janela & Sonny Kiss odd couple tag team, Trent being dropped off to the arena by his mum, Nakazawa throwing oil, Britt Baker doing stupid WWE skits, Orange Cassidy etc. These are things Punk has been very critical of in public and he'd look like a gigantic dickhead if he just joined a promotion that does the same thing week to week.

I'd like to see him cut ROH some type of deal and have a one off in the company he helped make famous.




TKO Wrestling said:


> Cody Rhodes is nowhere close to being a "WWE guy" in my eyes. That is as silly as calling Mick Foley a WCW guy.


Mick Foley was indeed considered a WCW guy though. That's most likely why they put him under a mask and called him Mankind to start with. When he eventually unmasked he had been in WWE long enough to be seen as a WWE guy.

Cody is definitely a WWE guy. He was on the main roster or within their system for 11 years.


----------



## Cult03

Cody would go back to WWE in an instant if he was given the opportunity to be a main event player. Offer a PPV victory over Triple H and he'll sign one of those 5 year contracts.


----------



## K4L318

Yall want to know what I want to see? 

Follow MLW's way to professional wrestling, there's a reason MJF is TV ready and others aint. Ya want to sports? stop making these signings dat take ya out of dat element. 
I think they fixed dat Dark Order mess by making it a cult of followers. Dat was da big problem, but how ya sign a zombie chick for? 

Also a good owner do dem checks and balances, Cutler on my roster? Marko Stunt on my roster? Tessa Blanchard aint? David Hart? not? Pillman Jr? ya passed on Jacob Fatu? Jeff Cobb? Joey Janela's chick also a free agent, I dare a man to google her not want her on TV. 

Learn to be dat professional wrasslin sports show ya want to be and stop playin dem Blair Witch and wacky games.


----------



## CM Buck

They didn't pass on fatu. Only a select few mlw wrestlers have an open contract. Hammer and fatu have closed ones I believe


----------



## K4L318

Firefromthegods said:


> They didn't pass on fatu. Only a select few mlw wrestlers have an open contract. Hammer and fatu have closed ones I believe


bruh dem AEW, dem cats can get who ever they want.


----------



## Wolf Mark

Storm, Roode, Joe lol I'm not kidding, they may be TNA mainstays but they are all good talents. I want another good heel Roode champ somewhere. 

Punk.

Tessa.

Alexander from The North/Impact. 

Hammerstone.

Sting.

But importantly I want them to get help booking-wise. I don't know who would be the solution Heyman, Taylor, Corgan, Bauer, Gabe, etc...


----------



## Chairshot620

Mayu Iwatani, Okada, Minoru Suzuki. AJ Styles, Sanada.

I don’t think any of these Japanese wrestlers are very likely....but if The Great Muta were to come in as a manager/cornerman/ leader of an invading Japanese stable, that would be awesome, and Muta would be perfect since he has worked in the USA before.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkMyau

A free buffet. Not breakfast, a dinner buffet.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Chairshot620 said:


> I don’t think any of these Japanese wrestlers are very likely....but if The Great Muta were to come in as a manager/cornerman/ leader of an invading Japanese stable, that would be awesome, and Muta would be perfect since he has worked in the USA before.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Muta isn't fluent in English and isn't that big of a name to most people anymore. I love the guy as well but he's more focused on promoting in Japan now and doing special guest appearances.


----------



## Aedubya

If Pillman Jr does indeed join up full time i can see him link with Evans Angelico/Hybrid 2

Evans was trained in the Hart Dungeon afterall.......


----------



## ElTerrible

A writer/writers worth a damn.

America is at a crossroads in history. There is so much edgy stuff, you can do right now from critically tackling social media, racism, sexism, patriotism, foreign relations, (gun) violence, social constructs like health care, education or the inequality gap.

Skateboarders and dinosaurs are cool, but ultimately people care about things they can relate to.

Can you name a single wrestler whose character tackles any of these current American issues?

At its core Austin vs. McMahon was a program about a billionaire abusing his power against his little employee that had enough and stood up for himself. That´s the real world. That´s what people related to, cause every day there is a warehouse worker that wishes he could do the same, but can´t, because he has to put food on the 
table, pay mortages and has to safe for his kids expensive college education.

That´s why the whole scripted reality TV concept works.

Make Wrestling Relatable Again.

That´s the key to sustainbale growth and success.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

ElTerrible said:


> A writer/writers worth a damn.
> 
> America is at a crossroads in history. There is so much edgy stuff, you can do right now from critically tackling social media, racism, sexism, patriotism, foreign relations, (gun) violence, social constructs like health care, education or the inequality gap.
> 
> Skateboarders and dinosaurs are cool, but ultimately people care about things they can relate to.
> 
> Can you name a single wrestler whose character tackles any of these current American issues?
> 
> At its core Austin vs. McMahon was a program about a billionaire abusing his power against his little employee that had enough and stood up for himself. That´s the real world. That´s what people related to, cause every day there is a warehouse worker that wishes he could do the same, but can´t, because he has to put food on the
> table, pay mortages and has to safe for his kids expensive college education.
> 
> That´s why the whole scripted reality TV concept works.
> 
> Make Wrestling Relatable Again.
> 
> That´s the key to sustainbale growth and success.


This is what I have preached for months now. MJF would be really easy to make people relate to if we just gave the guy a back story. "Oh MJF? Yeah he's a guy who has old money and is an arrogant dick about it". Who doesn't know some cocky guy who throws his parents money around? Who doesn't hate that guy? Get edgy with it, have MJF come out on TV saying he relates to Donald Trump and the small loan of a million dollars bullshit and just go on and on about it until people want to throw their TV's through the window...and then put the belt on him 

Jungle Boy has a sad story about his dad passing away before really getting to see his son grow into a man. His dad died of a stroke at just age 52. People can fucking relate to that and even if they can't they have the empathy to go "Aw fuck, that's really really sad. I feel horrible for the guy" yet it never gets brought up or has even been mentioned on AEW TV.

Now put those two guys together, MJF the rich guy from old money who is heavily supported by his parents against Jungle Boy the man who lost his father aged 52 and no longer has any support. Jungle Boy is the viewer, MJF is the guy we hate. That's how you sell a PPV instead it was just random brawls and MJF cheating to get a win on PPV.

You're right in that barely anyone on the AEW roster is relatable to the average person. Not only have they not tackled any of the major American issues right now but I can't say "I understand what this guy is going through".


----------



## RiverFenix

Folks who want more real life and edge to their wrestling should check out MLW. I wouldn't be totally surprised if they end up the #2 promotion in a few years time with their DAZN deal in hand now.


----------



## elidrakefan76

Jersey said:


> Lol, why not?


London is a stoner and just seems out there in interviews that I've seen with him. Not to mention that he's 40 years old.


----------



## Jersey

elidrakefan76 said:


> London is a stoner and just seems out there in interviews that I've seen with him. Not to mention that he's 40 years old.


What does his vices have to do with his talent?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Probably will never happen but Randy Orton would have been a huge pick up. I'd like to see him mix it up with the AEW guys like Omega, Jericho, Moxley, Adam Page. Would have been cool to see him do his own thing outside of the WWE bubble and have new matchups with guys he never wrestled before.


----------



## 304418

Three new names have come to mind.

La Rosa Negra/Black Rose






Darius Lockhart






Crazzy Steve – even though he is currently signed to Impact Wrestling, I haven’t forgotten the massive pop he got at Slammiversary 2014, which surprised the IWC at the time.


----------



## elidrakefan76

Jersey said:


> What does his vices have to do with his talent?


It isn't just that he's a pothead, he's 40 years old and has always mostly been an aerial wrestler. Being 40 is old for an aerial wrestler.


----------



## El Hammerstone

I feel what AEW is missing in their midcard right now is that rough and tough, technical/strong style type wrestler that can make his opponent look like a million bucks. Four names that are currently working as freelancers are:



Chris Dickinson









Fred Yehi









Chris Ridgeway









SCHAFF











That said, they'll probably all wind up in NXT at some point.


----------



## Dice Morgan

I’ve been throwing out SCHAFF’s name for 6 months or longer around here, I’m baffled that none of bIgger groups have looked at him. Unless he has some baggage or is hard to work with I don’t get it. He has the same look and skill set as Jeff Cobb. 
What about JD Drake from Evolve?? , he’s tweeting he’s a free agent now. I’ve just watch some You Tube highlights move pretty good for a big man . Wicked chops. I was MLW is interested.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Dice Morgan said:


> I’ve been throwing out SCHAFF’s name for 6 months or longer around here, I’m baffled that none of bIgger groups have looked at him. Unless he has some baggage or is hard to work with I don’t get it. He has the same look and skill set as Jeff Cobb.
> What about JD Drake from Evolve?? , he’s tweeting he’s a free agent now. I’ve just watch some You Tube highlights move pretty good for a big man . Wicked chops. I was MLW is interested.


Drake would fit well in MLW, seeing as they have a more serious approach and portray most of their wrestlers as prizefighter types.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

i dont get it. all im seeing are studio photos of sweaty men. is this thread about potentials for gay porn? lets see some matches


----------



## Jazminator

Let me put a little twist to this topic, please:

What current WWE star do you feel is being underused by the company and would likely be better in AEW?

For me, it’s Ricochet. I’m not sure why his push just stopped. He has lots of talent. He just needs to get away from the superhero-type gimmick and just be portrayed as a serious wrestler.


----------



## NXT Only

Aleister Black/Tommy End would be amazing in AEW IMO.

Velveteen Dream as well. 

I would also try and steal Shayna Baszler, I think she's done all she'll ever do in the WWE system.


----------



## Jazminator

NXT Only said:


> Aleister Black/Tommy End would be amazing in AEW IMO.
> 
> Velveteen Dream as well.
> 
> I would also try and steal Shayna Baszler, I think she's done all she'll ever do in the WWE system.


Good suggestions.

Yes, Baszler in AEW would be great. I was holding out for a 4HW vs 4HW. feud, but that isn’t looking very likely anymore.


----------



## NXT Only

Jazminator said:


> Good suggestions.
> 
> Yes, Baszler in AEW would be great. I was holding out for a 4HW vs 4HW. feud, but that isn’t looking very likely anymore.


Yeah the 4HW feud would have been great for Survivor Series but its all but dead at this point.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

optikk sucks said:


> i dont get it. all im seeing are studio photos of sweaty men. is this thread about potentials for gay porn? lets see some matches


Do those guys look like the type that would do gay porn? None of them really struck me as particularly attractive men but admittedly I'm not a viewer of gay porn. 



Jazminator said:


> Let me put a little twist to this topic, please:
> 
> What current WWE star do you feel is being underused by the company and would likely be better in AEW?
> 
> For me, it’s Ricochet. I’m not sure why his push just stopped. He has lots of talent. He just needs to get away from the superhero-type gimmick and just be portrayed as a serious wrestler.


You can throw ideas around all day. I'd love to see Orton, Brock, Heyman, Ricochet, Adam Cole, Kross, Scarlett etc in AEW but who says AEW can do better with them? They don't really have a track record of taking guys from the WWE and utilising them better.


----------



## LongPig666

optikk sucks said:


> i dont get it. all im seeing are studio photos of sweaty men. is this thread about potentials for gay porn? lets see some matches


A lot of the Attitude Era fans like big 300lbs, oiled up mustached men. Each to their own I suppose. Anyway good idea:

This is Chris Brookes. Have seen him a few times live and gives you your money's worth. Great and varied move set, psychology, bags of character and huge potential. Mostly doing stuff for DDT theses days.


----------



## DarkMyau

Bray Wyatt with his Fiend gimmick in tact.


----------



## elidrakefan76

Cesaro is about 40 now but I think he has needed a change of scenery for a long time and still has some good years left. WWE doesn't seem inclined to give him any kind of a push.


----------



## RiverFenix

Bray Wyatt as Windham Rotunda as 4th Member of the Cody led New Four Horsemen - Cody, Windham, Cash Wheeler, Dax Hardwood. The Fiend is terrible for Bray right now, really limiting. 

Tommy End in AEW would be amazing. Tommy End vs Moxley, Tommy End vs Omega, Tommy End vs Cody, Tommy End vs MJF, Tommy End vs Hangman etc.


----------



## elidrakefan76

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Bray Wyatt as Windham Rotunda as 4th Member of the Cody led New Four Horsemen - Cody, Windham, Cash Wheeler, Dax Hardwood. The Fiend is terrible for Bray right now, really limiting.
> 
> Tommy End in AEW would be amazing. Tommy End vs Moxley, Tommy End vs Omega, Tommy End vs Cody, Tommy End vs MJF, Tommy End vs Hangman etc.


I don't think that Bray or Black are going anywhere, anytime soon. Both are likely under multi-year contracts. The Fiend is one of their most familiar faces and I don't think that WWE is ready to give up on Black yet.


----------



## Metalhead1

Shout out to El Hammerstone; having the Dirty Daddy Chris Dickinson come to AEW would be awesome. I've seen him live in the Indies and he's so aggressive and intense, and is great on the mic too. 

Not sure if I've said this already, but would also be great to see Jacob Fatu in AEW. He's crazy, wild, aggressive, sound in the ring, and extremely acrobatic for a man his size.


----------



## Chan Hung

^ I second Jacob Fatu in AEW.


----------



## TD Stinger

NXT Only said:


> Aleister Black/Tommy End would be amazing in AEW IMO.
> 
> Velveteen Dream as well.
> 
> I would also try and steal Shayna Baszler, I think she's done all she'll ever do in the WWE system.


Baszler would be great, especially as a foil to Shida. That is one thing AEW needs is just a pure killer in the division.

I don’t expect to see Dream in AEW any time soon, if ever, with everything following him right now, If he’s not released by WWE, I expect him to be put on the shelf for awhile.



Jazminator said:


> Good suggestions.
> 
> Yes, Baszler in AEW would be great. I was holding out for a 4HW vs 4HW. feud, but that isn’t looking very likely anymore.


The Horsewomen vs. Horsewomen feud to me instantly lost appeal when I saw Shafir and Duke and compared them to Rousey and Baszler.



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Bray Wyatt as Windham Rotunda as 4th Member of the Cody led New Four Horsemen - Cody, Windham, Cash Wheeler, Dax Hardwood. The Fiend is terrible for Bray right now, really limiting.
> 
> Tommy End in AEW would be amazing. Tommy End vs Moxley, Tommy End vs Omega, Tommy End vs Cody, Tommy End vs MJF, Tommy End vs Hangman etc.


I don’t know man. Bray as the Fiend makes a ton of March money and barely has to wrestle. Plus the Fiend was all his idea. I mean isn’t that the dream of every wrestler eventually?


----------



## Cult03

optikk sucks said:


> i dont get it. all im seeing are studio photos of sweaty men. is this thread about potentials for gay porn? lets see some matches


If you'd take your hand off it for a minute you'd be able to use that hand to type their names into Youtube. Not a difficult task to do on your own, mate.


----------



## Outlaw91

Chan Hung said:


> ^ I second Jacob Fatu in AEW.


Yes, Jacob Fatu, with Joseph Samael. Both are great to me, Fatu is a sensational samoan wrestler, he reminds me of a younger and injury free Samoa Joe, even more agile than Joe was. Samael is some kind of next generation Mr Fuji, only younger. He's the kind of manager with unorthodox tactics who can also wrestle pretty well if it's necessary. I can see this duo going all the way to the top, even in WWE considering Jacob's Anoa'i.

Considering MLW's current status I would also go for Tom Lawlor(looks to be NJPW lock though), Hammerstone, Davey Boy Smith Jr and even the Von Erichs.

As for women, Thunder Rosa, Allysin Kay and Ivelisse would make great additions to the division.


----------



## Erik.

Jacob Fatu would be EXCELLENT.

But is there any reason why he won't be signing for WWE when his contract expires? The family obviously have plenty of ties with WWE with him being related to Reigns, Rikishi, Umaga, Usos etc.


----------



## The Phantom

Winona Ryder.


----------



## Outlaw91

Erik. said:


> Jacob Fatu would be EXCELLENT.
> 
> But is there any reason why he won't be signing for WWE when his contract expires? The family obviously have plenty of ties with WWE with him being related to Reigns, Rikishi, Umaga, Usos etc.


He should push for a guaranteed world title run clause when he signs a contract with any of WWE or AEW. The guy is pure gold, all what Roman Reigns should be.


----------



## Erik.

Outlaw91 said:


> He should push for a guaranteed world title run clause when he signs a contract with any of WWE or AEW. The guy is pure gold, all what Roman Reigns should be.


Yeah - his potential is sky high.


----------



## TD Stinger

Erik. said:


> Jacob Fatu would be EXCELLENT.
> 
> But is there any reason why he won't be signing for WWE when his contract expires? The family obviously have plenty of ties with WWE with him being related to Reigns, Rikishi, Umaga, Usos etc.


I do know he re-signed with MLW last year, I want to say for another 2 years, even with NXT and AEW probably wanting him. Given how little we know about Fatu himself, I could see him going either way but I'd probably lean towards WWE.



Outlaw91 said:


> He should push for a guaranteed world title run clause when he signs a contract with any of WWE or AEW. The guy is pure gold, all what Roman Reigns should be.


Let's not get carried away now. Fatu right now is basically more athletic Umaga which on paper sounds amazing. From what I've seen of Fatu in MLW he's very intense and athletic, but still raw as an overall talent and unproven in a top spot position in WWE or AEW.

Plus, with how we've seen WWE (and AEW honestly) book these big guys in the past, their roles will be to be built into a monster to put over the top guy.


----------



## AEW_19

Pretty sure that he has signed


----------



## Cult03

Definitely not Rache Chanel. The fuck was that?


----------



## RiverFenix

Five days out from the April 15th WWE Corona Cuts to be able to sign - Call your shots who ends up where


Drake Maverick - Re-signed with WWE obviously
Curt Hawkins - Indies/running school
Karl Anderson - reportedly signed with Impact
Luke Gallows - reportedly signed with Impact
Heath Slater - just appeared on Smackdown, could mean he's heading back. If not Impact very likely
Aiden English - With Vickie Guerrero rumored to be coming into AEW, could her son-in-law be far behind given AEW's nepotism hiring. I can't stand the guy so I hope not. 
Eric Young - virtual lock to be heading back to Impact
EC3 - best suited for Impact where his name means something. 
Lio Rush - AEW should be all over this guy, but could be a lockerroom headache as well. MLW might be best spot.
Kurt Angle - back to WWE already.
Sarah Logan - pregnant
Mike Chioda - AEW should bring him in to fix refereeing issues. Could end up anywhere or nowhere.
Primo - PR
Epico - PR
Rowan - Impact or NJPW 
Mike Kanellis - ROH
Maria Kanellis - ROH
Zack Ryder - AEW. This is the only lock signing I see for AEW. 
No Way Jose - Will be a sneaky signing for somebody. MLW would probably be best fit. 
Rusev - AEW or NJPW. I'd like to see the latter and see Miro work NJPW and ROH for a couple years. 
Deonna Purrazzo - Already in Impact
Aleksandar Jaksic - I don't know who this is. 
So basically just Matt Cardona, with potential interest in Miro and maybe Lio Rush.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Five days out from the April 15th WWE Corona Cuts to be able to sign - Call your shots who ends up where
> 
> 
> Drake Maverick - Re-signed with WWE obviously
> Curt Hawkins - Indies/running school
> Karl Anderson - reportedly signed with Impact
> Luke Gallows - reportedly signed with Impact
> Heath Slater - just appeared on Smackdown, could mean he's heading back. If not Impact very likely
> Aiden English - With Vickie Guerrero rumored to be coming into AEW, could her son-in-law be far behind given AEW's nepotism hiring. I can't stand the guy so I hope not.
> Eric Young - virtual lock to be heading back to Impact
> EC3 - best suited for Impact where his name means something.
> Lio Rush - AEW should be all over this guy, but could be a lockerroom headache as well. MLW might be best spot.
> Kurt Angle - back to WWE already.
> Sarah Logan - pregnant
> Mike Chioda - AEW should bring him in to fix refereeing issues. Could end up anywhere or nowhere.
> Primo - PR
> Epico - PR
> Rowan - Impact or NJPW
> Mike Kanellis - ROH
> Maria Kanellis - ROH
> Zack Ryder - AEW. This is the only lock signing I see for AEW.
> No Way Jose - Will be a sneaky signing for somebody. MLW would probably be best fit.
> Rusev - AEW or NJPW. I'd like to see the latter and see Miro work NJPW and ROH for a couple years.
> Deonna Purrazzo - Already in Impact
> Aleksandar Jaksic - I don't know who this is.
> So basically just Matt Cardona, with potential interest in Miro and maybe Lio Rush.


This will be fun:



Drake Maverick - Re-signed with WWE obviously
Curt Hawkins - As you said the indies and he will continue his wrestling school.
Karl Anderson - Japan & Impact.
Luke Gallows - Japan & Impact
Heath Slater - WWE
Aiden English - Indies. 
Eric Young - Impact and the Indies. Good pick up for Impact considering how popular he was with their fan base.
EC3 - Impact and another good pick up for them.
Lio Rush - Indies.
Kurt Angle - Either WWE or the occasional indy date where he'll come in, do a promo and sign autographs
Sarah Logan - pregnant
Mike Chioda - Indies or retired.
Primo - Puerto Rico and what a pick up
Epico - Puerto Rico and agan, what a pick up
Rowan - Indies
Mike Kanellis - Indies, Impact or ROH. Hard to pick.
Maria Kanellis - As above.
Zack Ryder - AEW. 
No Way Jose - No clue who this is.
Rusev - AEW


----------



## RiverFenix

Ivelisse being brought in probably means Tessa Blanchard is signed, sealed and delivered to WWE.


----------



## rbl85

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Ivelisse being brought in probably means Tessa Blanchard is signed, sealed and delivered to WWE.


Ivelisse already appeared in AEW.

Blanchard don't want to come in the US until the covid is over or at least less present.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Rumours are NWA is going out of business

time for Aldis?

anybody else?


----------



## Chip Chipperson

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Rumours are NWA is going out of business
> 
> time for Aldis?
> 
> anybody else?


Aldis, Eli, Pope, Thunder Rosa, Allysin Kay, Murdoch


----------



## El Hammerstone

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Rumours are NWA is going out of business
> 
> time for Aldis?
> 
> anybody else?


Eli Drake and Thunder Rosa I figure.


----------



## Erik.

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Rumours are NWA is going out of business
> 
> time for Aldis?
> 
> anybody else?


Kingston will 100% be a TNT open challenge competitor.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Does the NWA belt come along with any of this I wonder

don’t think TK will be buying the rights


----------



## RiverFenix

Does Corgan keep the NWA brand and titles in case he gets the interest again? Cody or Khan should look to buy it if he's done with it. 

Aldis would be first target, then Thunder Rosa. Storm should go back to Impact. No desire for him in AEW - Hangman is the resident drinking cowboy. I'd like to see Kingston get a shot. Take or leave Eli Drake really. Royce Issacs could be another.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Does Corgan keep the NWA brand and titles in case he gets the interest again? Cody or Khan should look to buy it if he's done with it.
> 
> Aldis would be first target, then Thunder Rosa. Storm should go back to Impact. No desire for him in AEW - Hangman is the resident drinking cowboy. I'd like to see Kingston get a shot. Take or leave Eli Drake really. Royce Issacs could be another.


Kingston was heavily teased by Cody too in the week

for the open challenge


----------



## Chip Chipperson

If Tony Khan buys the NWA you'll find that it withers away and dies forever. Same with if Vince buys it.

Corgan needs to sell it to someone who is going to keep it running. I will be absolutely heart broken if the NWA is owned by AEW or WWE.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Chip Chipperson said:


> If Tony Khan buys the NWA you'll find that it withers away and dies forever. Same with if Vince buys it.
> 
> Corgan needs to sell it to someone who is going to keep it running. I will be absolutely heart broken if the NWA is owned by AEW or WWE.


sorry that it might be closing down Chip

i know you enjoyed it


----------



## Chip Chipperson

LifeInCattleClass said:


> sorry that it might be closing down Chip
> 
> i know you enjoyed it


Thank you my friend.

It's more to me than just NWA Powerrr. If that went away I'd be okay with it my fear is that the NWA itself might cease to exist which would be horrible for me. I grew up mainly a TNA fan so some of my earliest wrestling memories were of guys chasing the NWA World Heavyweight Title, the first ever live event I attended had Jeff Jarrett with the NWA World Title, the first live PPV I bought and watched on PPV featured an NWA World Heavyweight Title match in the main event.

When the NWA split away from TNA I followed both. My earliest memories of my internet wrestling fandom was a young David Marquez coming to my computer screen from the Inoki Dojo in California where the likes of Fergal Devitt (Finn Balor now), Mikey Nicholls, Dru Onyx, Karl Anderson etc were all plying their craft and chasing after the NWA British Commonwealth Championship.

I watched the NWA loyally for the 8 weeks it was on national television here in Australia despite it jumping around time slot to time slot, I survived the Trobich era, the horrible Bruce Tharpe era and everything in between.

If the NWA dies and the NWA World Heavyweight Title ends up on Vince or Tony's mantle never to be defended again that'd be like taking a part of mine and every other NWA fans soul and putting it up there.

Corgan absolutely must follow through or sell to someone who isn't Vince or Tony. I'd take regional independents renting the name for 200 bucks a year again over Tony or Vince having it.


----------



## NXT Only

Chip Chipperson said:


> If Tony Khan buys the NWA you'll find that it withers away and dies forever. Same with if Vince buys it.
> 
> Corgan needs to sell it to someone who is going to keep it running. I will be absolutely heart broken if the NWA is owned by AEW or WWE.


NWAEW


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Chip Chipperson said:


> Thank you my friend.
> 
> It's more to me than just NWA Powerrr. If that went away I'd be okay with it my fear is that the NWA itself might cease to exist which would be horrible for me. I grew up mainly a TNA fan so some of my earliest wrestling memories were of guys chasing the NWA World Heavyweight Title, the first ever live event I attended had Jeff Jarrett with the NWA World Title, the first live PPV I bought and watched on PPV featured an NWA World Heavyweight Title match in the main event.
> 
> When the NWA split away from TNA I followed both. My earliest memories of my internet wrestling fandom was a young David Marquez coming to my computer screen from the Inoki Dojo in California where the likes of Fergal Devitt (Finn Balor now), Mikey Nicholls, Dru Onyx, Karl Anderson etc were all plying their craft and chasing after the NWA British Commonwealth Championship.
> 
> I watched the NWA loyally for the 8 weeks it was on national television here in Australia despite it jumping around time slot to time slot, I survived the Trobich era, the horrible Bruce Tharpe era and everything in between.
> 
> If the NWA dies and the NWA World Heavyweight Title ends up on Vince or Tony's mantle never to be defended again that'd be like taking a part of mine and every other NWA fans soul and putting it up there.
> 
> Corgan absolutely must follow through or sell to someone who isn't Vince or Tony. I'd take regional independents renting the name for 200 bucks a year again over Tony or Vince having it.


very good explanation of why you like it so much

i hope for your sake then it is bought by somebody else

would you be in favour of a TNA / NWA merge again?

or ROH / NWA?

ps> seems like you feel about the NWA how a lot of us feel about AEW


----------



## Chip Chipperson

LifeInCattleClass said:


> very good explanation of why you like it so much
> 
> i hope for your sake then it is bought by somebody else
> 
> would you be in favour of a TNA / NWA merge again?
> 
> or ROH / NWA?
> 
> ps> seems like you feel about the NWA how a lot of us feel about AEW


NWA/TNA I think I'd be okay with but I'd like the NWA to exist in some form. I don't really want anyone to buy it but if Billy was to say "Okay anyone with 2000 dollars can use the NWA name" and TNA were the ones leading that I'd be okay with it. Same with ROH.

Maybe feel the same way but for different reasons. I have a lot of love for the NWA although I have shit on them in the past.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Chip Chipperson said:


> NWA/TNA I think I'd be okay with but I'd like the NWA to exist in some form. I don't really want anyone to buy it but if Billy was to say "Okay anyone with 2000 dollars can use the NWA name" and TNA were the ones leading that I'd be okay with it. Same with ROH.
> 
> Maybe feel the same way but for different reasons. I have a lot of love for the NWA although I have shit on them in the past.


eh, don’t think the reasons are so different

you saw it at its highs and lows, still were a fan - even when it was in gym halls. Good memories

there is a nostalgia connection as well as a fandom one

it is really how all fandoms work

Its why i’m still a Daniel Bryan fan - even though anything else from the E grates on me

on NWA / would be interesting if a company like Rev Pro in the Uk got involved

first Evolve and now NWA - covid is not kind


----------



## SZilla25

Don’t like seeing promotions go out of business, but if that’s sadly the case, then I’d get Eli Drake, Nick Aldis, Eddie Kingston, James Storm, and Aron Stevens. Of the women, maybe Thunder Rosa or Allysin Kay.

Of course, as it stands it’s still just a rumor.


----------



## TD Stinger

Corgan has denied it's shutting down, though of course they can only do so much if they can't do shows. So while I doubt we see anyone buy them anytime soon, good chance a lot of the talent we got used to there are gone if it comes back. Rick Starks was a big one. Same for Thunder Rose if she leaves.


----------



## TKO Wrestling

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Rumours are NWA is going out of business
> 
> time for Aldis?
> 
> anybody else?


Eli Drake could be something pretty damn good on AEWs platform.


----------



## NXT Only

Aldis showing up to challenge Cody for the TNT title down the road.


----------



## Jazminator

I’m rooting for the NWA. Their brand of studio wrestling is a breath of fresh air and a throwback to the wrestling days of my youth. And Nick Aldis is a great champion - he carries himself as a top guy more than any other wrestler in any other promotion, including AEW and WWE.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Alex Zayne has worked his most recent matches in GCW, so he may not be locked in with NJPW at this point:







Right up there with the likes of Will Ospreay and Ricochet as far as high flyers go, he's also a musician with some personality to boot. Also, he's 6'1", so he's got decent enough size to be believable.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay

Will Ospreay


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay

Speedy McFist said:


> Rob Van Dam
> Enzo Amore
> Dana Brooke


No RVD, at least not if he's bringing that fake plastic chick with him.


----------



## Aedubya

Since NWA are doing zero output right now , i wonder would they be open to 'loaning' talent to AEW for a fee 

The likes of Aldis, Drake & Rosa could work in a 7 week (from Wednesday) program leading up to ALL OUT on September 5th


----------



## Metalhead1

I got 2 more names.

1. Rich Swann - He's very acrobatic and athletic in the ring, and his persona is very entertaining and fun. 

2. Brian Pillman Jr. - He's young, got a great look, and solid in the ring as well. AEW had him on once before. Not sure why they didn't sign him.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Anderson and Gallows signed with Impact Wrestling which is a good pick up for them. AEW probably smart to let these two go to Impact especially with how many tag teams they have.


----------



## TD Stinger

It sounds like AEW really wanted Gallows & Anderson at one point but as of now, I mean I don't see the point. Their tag division is deep enough (and bloated enough) without them.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Chip Chipperson said:


> Anderson and Gallows signed with Impact Wrestling which is a good pick up for them. AEW probably smart to let these two go to Impact especially with how many tag teams they have.


yah - seems like AEW offered them contracts for the first Dynamite and they refused for the big money WWE ones

i guess offers weren’t forthcoming this time - and rightly so

they’ll fit better with NJPW / Impact for now - they need a bit of credibility back first


----------



## RiverFenix

Sounds like they were close to signing with AEW and Jericho is potentially still a bit upset, so maybe they were going to be in the Inner Circle. It sounds like they were very close to signing and probably WWE came with the big offer late and they had to screw some people over or at least go back on their words. They're right it's just business and WWE made them a ridiculous offer - which seemingly also is why they were fired, because Heyman thought they made way too much money for their roles (how that is any of Heyman's business I don't know). 

With 20/20 hindsight they know the F'd up and sold out for money over trying to take on the machine with their friends, and probably are hurting financially now as I suspect the AEW offer then is more than their Impact money now. We all make decisions in life and live with them, as they fully accept they are as well. 

On an aside, No Way Jose's new look looks like Big Swole. Do Not Want Him. There seems to be a faction lead by ECIII - can't see AEW bringing that in, so more than likely Impact bound tonight. Impact is going to be making a splash - interesting they're spending money right now.


----------



## 3venflow

What kind of shape is RVD in these days? He was always a phenomenal athlete but would he be worth an AEW deal?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> What kind of shape is RVD in these days? He was always a phenomenal athlete but would he be worth an AEW deal?


please no

the only person i might want less in AEW than Matt Hardy is RVD


----------



## RiverFenix

Good Brothers(Gallows/Anderson), Eric Young, Heath(Slater) and ECIII all showed up/appeared at Slammiversary last night. No Way Jose (now named Levy Valens) seems to be connected with ECIII through twitter/youtube vids so he probably shows up with ECIII on Tuesday's IMPACT or soon after. 

Basically as widely predicted and the right fits for Impact. Rusev is out with COVID so can't read into his absence but otherwise if they didn't appear last night I'd guess that would be the gist of the Impact signings.


----------



## Keister Fredrickson

Nobody I'm perfectly satisfied with the roster they have now.

Only guy worthy of making room for is ADAM COLE


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Speaking of Slammiversary I just watched the show and not only was it better than anything I've seen AEW do this year but it really just shows how much pure talent AEW is just sleeping on or for whatever reason just doesn't want.

From that show alone can anyone explain why Ace Austin, Alex Shelley, Chris Bey, Chris Sabin, Moose, Rich Swann and The North weren't picked up in AEW's initial signing period? Ace Austin, Chris Bey, Moose and Rich Swann in particular all seem like major stars that AEW could use.

Women's division in Impact shits all over AEW as well. Why are Deonna, Taya, Kiera Hogan, Kylie Rae, Jordynne Grace, Rosemary and even Madison Rayne plying their trade in Impact and not AEW? 

I won't even get into how much better the ex WWE guys are used in Impact...


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284942686689124358
Mil Muertes from Lucha Underground says he wants to join AEW. If they can get Catrina too, I'd say hell yeah.

You want Dark Order to be a thing, have her be the leader.


----------



## El Hammerstone

TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284942686689124358
> Mil Muertes from Lucha Underground says he wants to join AEW. If they can get Catrina too, I'd say hell yeah.
> 
> You want Dark Order to be a thing, have her be the leader.


I really enjoyed Mil Muertes in Lucha Underground, but the guy is 45 years old; I'm not saying no, but I would like to see AEW focus on young talent with real upside.


----------



## shandcraig

TD Stinger said:


> It sounds like AEW really wanted Gallows & Anderson at one point but as of now, I mean I don't see the point. Their tag division is deep enough (and bloated enough) without them.



Im sure they was going to be a big part of a heel stable the evp will form


----------



## NXT Only

Chip Chipperson said:


> Ace Austin, Chris Bey, Moose and Rich Swann in particular all seem like major stars that AEW could use.


Holy shit man the hyperbole


----------



## NXT Only

AEW should sign all the IMPACT guys/gals...or or or you can just go watch IMPACT lol


----------



## El Hammerstone

NXT Only said:


> Holy shit man the hyperbole


He's absolutely right, damn solid talents. Austin and Bey are only 23 and 24 respectively as well.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284942686689124358
> Mil Muertes from Lucha Underground says he wants to join AEW. If they can get Catrina too, I'd say hell yeah.
> 
> You want Dark Order to be a thing, have her be the leader.


i am 100% onboard with Muertes joining

especially if Catalina comes with
1000%


----------



## Cult03

NXT Only said:


> Holy shit man the hyperbole


Why can't you just have an honest conversation without the snipes? You're the one who always acts like your opinion is the only correct one. Yet weirdly you rarely explain why yours is correct, you just post stupid ass gifs and mock people for having opinions.

ARGUE THE POINT


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

NXT Only said:


> AEW should sign all the IMPACT guys/gals...or or or you can just go watch IMPACT lol


this

if they are good at impact, you should not want them signed

just watch impact 🤷‍♂️


----------



## $Dolladrew$

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i am 100% onboard with Muertes joining
> 
> especially if Catalina comes with
> 1000%


Dude Mil Muertes is fucking awesome he'd be great in AEW they need more bigger guys too so why not.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

I'm still fingers crossed for marty the moth Martinez to get healthy and bring an evolved psycho moth he played heel great.


----------



## RiverFenix

Probably would just put Mil with Luther and Abaddon or something.


----------



## NXT Only

El Hammerstone said:


> He's absolutely right, damn solid talents. Austin and Bey are only 23 and 24 respectively as well.


Stars tho, STARS????? I liked what I saw from Austin btw.


----------



## NXT Only

Cult03 said:


> Why can't you just have an honest conversation without the snipes? You're the one who always acts like your opinion is the only correct one. Yet weirdly you rarely explain why yours is correct, you just post stupid ass gifs and mock people for having opinions.
> 
> ARGUE THE POINT


I love Chip, his perspective is good. 

I never express my opinion so how I do act like its always correct lol. 

That's the first Gif I have ever posted.

So.....


----------



## NXT Only

If AEW signed IMPACT talents and pushed them wouldn't that be the same as the WWE. So again, you guys constantly contradict yourselves.


----------



## Cult03

NXT Only said:


> I love Chip, his perspective is good.
> 
> I never express my opinion so how I do act like its always correct lol.
> 
> That's the first Gif I have ever posted.
> 
> So.....


That's called cherry picking mate. You completely avoided the mocking people with opinions that you do regularly and the snipes. You always post opinions, especially about us instead of the topic at hand.


----------



## NXT Only

Cult03 said:


> That's called cherry picking mate. You completely avoided the mocking people with opinions that you do regularly and the snipes. You always post opinions, especially about us instead of the topic at hand.


I dont post opinions. I've always said I dont feel the need to express mine. I just discuss the stories/angles/possibilities. 

Stop crying kid.


----------



## El Hammerstone

NXT Only said:


> Stars tho, STARS????? I liked what I saw from Austin btw.


If given a big enough platform, yes. Maybe not mainstream headliners, but some very solid additions.


----------



## NXT Only

El Hammerstone said:


> If given a big enough platform, yes. Maybe not mainstream headliners, but some very solid additions.


Solid additions yes but stars is a lot to ask. Building stars in wrestling is tough, there's a ton of variables.


----------



## Cult03

NXT Only said:


> I dont post opinions. I've always said I dont feel the need to express mine. I just discuss the stories/angles/possibilities.
> 
> Stop crying kid.


Nobody is crying and your post history shows who the actual child is. Add "doesn't like other people having opinions" to the long list of embarrassing characteristics you're proving to have. Where's this reaction when people say OC is a star you hypocrite?


----------



## taker1986

After watching Slammiversary, this is who I'd like to see AEW sign from impact.

Moose - He just has a star aura about him. Big, powerful guy that can potentially be upper card.

Chris Bey - I thought he was involved in the best match of the night. Huge potential.

Ace Austin - Honestly I thought he would've been a much better choice to win the impact title than anyone in that match.

Deonna - I hope Dipshit Kenny saw her match on Saturday and realised what a complete idiot he is for not jumping on the chance to sign her.

Jordyn Grace - She'd also be a great addition to the women's roster. I believe her contract ends on a couple of months as well.

The North - I think they're great and would thrive in AEW's loaded tag division.


----------



## imthegame19

El Hammerstone said:


> If given a big enough platform, yes. Maybe not mainstream headliners, but some very solid additions.



I'm not a fan of Austin he looks like some dweeb 19 year lead singer from a punk band. AEW already has better verison of that character in Sammy Guevara IMO. Ace Austin is another tiny 5-8 170 pound guy. 


Chris Bey is tiny too but I'm much higher on him then Austin. He's the one guy they probably missed out on. As for North, Moose and others bring up. They all have been under contract since AEW started. So anyone complaining about not signing them. Well it shows their true colors and agenda.


----------



## imthegame19

NXT Only said:


> If AEW signed IMPACT talents and pushed them wouldn't that be the same as the WWE. So again, you guys constantly contradict yourselves.


Impact isnt looked at as a major wrestling company anymore. It's more looked at as ROH type. So people don't considering those guys making name for themselves there. Other wise majority of WWE and NXT roster would be ex ROH or Impact guys first.


The difference between Impact from other minor companies. Is it had a history of being major company from like 2005 or 2006 until 2016 or so. But they lost all their named talent and only signed washed up ex ECW guys or people off Indies the last few years.


That is why it was exciting for this ppv. Since Anthem finally spent some money to add talent for the company. Personally I think they still need to add another guy or two after cutting Elgin. Considering adding the guys this weekend just starts to make up for losing Kross, Cage, Johnny Impact and Santana/Ortiz. Who they all lost in the past 12 months.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

NXT Only said:


> AEW should sign all the IMPACT guys/gals...or or or you can just go watch IMPACT lol


I'll be doing that. Checked earlier today how to watch them live and I'm going to give it a go.



NXT Only said:


> Stars tho, STARS????? I liked what I saw from Austin btw.


Future company stars, yeah. Rich Swann in particular seemed like a dude that could be a hit on a talk show. Had a lot of natural charisma about him and an exciting moveset. I noticed upon doing some research on him that he worked for WWE. No idea how they dropped the ball on that guy.



NXT Only said:


> If AEW signed IMPACT talents and pushed them wouldn't that be the same as the WWE. So again, you guys constantly contradict yourselves.


No.

Impact is pretty much a low level national company at this point. I've heard that a majority of their roster are on pay per appearance deals meaning an Ace Austin type might make just 1000 dollars a month from Impact for the tapings they do.

Plus, with an audience of a rumoured 300,000 only the hardcore wrestling fans would even know they're Impact wrestlers as opposed to WWE's audience of tens of millions around the world who all know where guys are coming from.


----------



## SZilla25

From Impact? I mean, I've always loved the Motor City Machine Guns, and I think they'd only further cement AEW's tag division as one of, if not THE best going today.


----------



## Ozell Gray

Chip Chipperson said:


> I'll be doing that. Checked earlier today how to watch them live and I'm going to give it a go.
> 
> 
> 
> Future company stars, yeah. Rich Swann in particular seemed like a dude that could be a hit on a talk show. Had a lot of natural charisma about him and an exciting moveset. I noticed upon doing some research on him that he worked for WWE. No idea how they dropped the ball on that guy.
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Impact is pretty much a low level national company at this point. I've heard that a majority of their roster are on pay per appearance deals meaning an Ace Austin type might make just 1000 dollars a month from Impact for the tapings they do.
> 
> Plus, with an audience of a rumoured 300,000 only the hardcore wrestling fans would even know they're Impact wrestlers as opposed to WWE's audience of tens of millions around the world who all know where guys are coming from.


Most of them are signed to long term deals. Only Deonna Purrazzo and RVD have PPA deals. Ace Austin is on a 3 year deal for instance 











Ace Austin Reveals How Much Time Is Left On His Impact Wrestling Contract


It was this time about a year ago that vignettes hyping Ace Austin's debut hit Impact TV. Soon after Austin made his debut, he made…




www.wrestlinginc.com







Agree its not as big as AEW on national tv. AEW is on TNT while they're on AXS which gives AEW the edge by default.


----------



## imthegame19

NXT Only said:


> Holy shit man the hyperbole


Ignore the a$$ clowns lol. Everything is always better then AEW according to certain people lol. If you took away Moxley, Cody, Jericho, Omega, Page, MJF, Brian Cage, Lance Archer and Pac.Then you can maybe start comparing rosters.

Personally I think would still take Darby Allin, Sammy Guevara, Brodie Lee, Jake Hager, Matt Hardy, Wardlow, Dustin Rhodes, Lucharuas, Jungle Boy, Ricky Starks, Shawn Spears, Scorpio Sky, Orange Cassidy, Colt Cabana, Kip Sabian,Joey Janela and Jimmy Havoc. 


Over Eddie Edwards, EC3, Ace Austin, Moose, Ken Shamrock, Sami Callahan, RVD, Rich Swan, Willie Mack, Chris Bey, Heath Slater, Eric Young, Rhino, Madman Fulton,Trey Miguel, Tommy Dreamer. If they were all given equal tv time to shine. At least with EC3, Eric Young and Heath additions it's close. Before adding them AEW B and C roster was better. That said Impact blows away AEW woman's division. It's sad things didn't work out for Kylie Rae. Her having issues after she signed with AEW really hurt their woman's division.


----------



## ABH-22

Just reading through Squared Circle Reddit and there appears to be some speculation that Marty Scurll is no longer with ROH and has been silently let go or at very least pushed to the side. He was one of my favourite characters in pro wrestling before the horrible news came to light, but my question is simply would anyone still take him? It's a shame he's ruined his reputation as he still has a lot to offer Pro Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

ABH-22 said:


> Just reading through Squared Circle Reddit and there appears to be some speculation that Marty Scurll is no longer with ROH and has been silently let go or at very least pushed to the side. He was one of my favourite characters in pro wrestling before the horrible news came to light, but my question is simply would anyone still take him? It's a shame he's ruined his reputation as he still has a lot to offer Pro Wrestling.


no, unfortunately the heat from marty has to die down first

He won’t he in AEW / they kinda dodged a bullet


----------



## TKO Wrestling

NXT Only said:


> Solid additions yes but stars is a lot to ask. Building stars in wrestling is tough, there's a ton of variables.


Thats right, there is only one real star in wrestling right now and he is hidden somewhere in Canada staying warm with Sable.


----------



## Not Lying

well if Kairi is indeed leaving WWE, AEW should throw a bank at her and give her a deal similar to Riho once things go back to normal.


----------



## BigCy

I wanna see Joey Ryan do the dick spot with Sonny Kiss......





...said no one ever.


----------



## NXT Only

LifeInCattleClass said:


> no, unfortunately the heat from marty has to die down first
> 
> He won’t he in AEW / they kinda dodged a bullet


What happened with Marty?

Edit: Oof, just researched it. Damn shame honestly.


----------



## RiverFenix

NXT Only said:


> What happened with Marty?


He had some #speakingout accusations and admitted to "consensual sex" with a 16 yr old in a broom closet of a hotel when he was 25yrs old. Might be legal in UK, but that is scummy shit. And IIRC it was the daughter of a referee so he knew she was only 16yr and knew her father and if I have my accusations right he even trained her when she was 14-15 to wrestle.


----------



## NXT Only

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> He had some #speakingout accusations and admitted to "consensual sex" with a 16 yr old in a broom closet of a hotel when he was 25yrs old. Might be legal in UK, but that is scummy shit. And IIRC it was the daughter of a referee so he knew she was only 16yr and knew her father and if I have my accusations right he even trained her when she was 14-15 to wrestle.


Yeah that's insane. I see him trying to take responsibility but he knew better from what it seems like.


----------



## elidrakefan76

I'm pretty stoked that Eli Drake could appear in AEW in the coming weeks. He belongs on a national stage instead of wasting away in smaller independent feds while other lesser talent gets a national spotlight.


----------



## elidrakefan76

BigCy said:


> *I wanna see Joey Ryan do the dick spot with Sonny Kiss......*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...said no one ever.


Sonny Kiss would probably give him a hand job instead of just tugging and he would probably enjoy it.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

elidrakefan76 said:


> I'm pretty stoked that Eli Drake could appear in AEW in the coming weeks. He belongs on a national stage instead of wasting away in smaller independent feds while other lesser talent gets a national spotlight.


Thought you hated him because he's wearing pink shirts on Instagram?


----------



## elidrakefan76

Chip Chipperson said:


> Thought you hated him because he's wearing pink shirts on Instagram?


Nah, he's ok. Some guys can pull off wearing a pink shirt and still look cool.


----------



## elidrakefan76

I'd like to see Eli answer Cody's open challenge in the upcoming weeks.


----------



## 304418

Chip Chipperson said:


> Speaking of Slammiversary I just watched the show and not only was it better than anything I've seen AEW do this year but it really just shows how much pure talent AEW is just sleeping on or for whatever reason just doesn't want.
> 
> From that show alone can anyone explain why Ace Austin, Alex Shelley, Chris Bey, Chris Sabin, Moose, Rich Swann and The North weren't picked up in AEW's initial signing period? Ace Austin, Chris Bey, Moose and Rich Swann in particular all seem like major stars that AEW could use.
> 
> Women's division in Impact shits all over AEW as well. Why are Deonna, Taya, Kiera Hogan, Kylie Rae, Jordynne Grace, Rosemary and even Madison Rayne plying their trade in Impact and not AEW?
> 
> I won't even get into how much better the ex WWE guys are used in Impact...


I think most of the men’s division was already signed to Impact. And I think in Rich Swann's case, there were domestic abuse issues surrounding him. So I think AEW is just trying to steer clear of controversy in that case. Alex Shelley was originally retired when DoN 2019 happened. Don't know why AEW passed on Sabin, but he signed with Impact in March 2019 after leaving ROH.

The same case with most of the women being already signed to Impact. However, AEW did have Kylie Rae at the beginning, but she left soon after. Jordynne Grace was working without a contract for Impact the same summer that Kylie left, and for some reason AEW didn’t sign her. Deonna is reportedly in a similar situation that Jordynne was – working for Impact without a contract – and AEW ignores her too. But Deonna did skip All In to join NXT and was apparently dating Marty at one point. So IDK what’s going on there.

AEW also had a chance at signing Tenille Dashwood/Emma in the summer of 2019 and passed on her too. As well as Scarlett Bordeaux, who went to NXT with her boyfriend Killer Kross.

AEW missed the boat with a lot of talent last year.


----------



## RiverFenix

Sabin and Shelley have long histories with Scott D'Amore. Both trained under him at the Can-Am Wrestling School in Windsor, Ontario near 20 years ago. 

Moose has been with Impact for 2-3 years before AEW even became a thing. 

AEW was interested in Chris Bey, but he was already on his way to Impact. Cody tweeted out his interest mere days before his signing with Impact was announced.


----------



## NXT Only

Verbatim17 said:


> AEW missed the boat with a lot of talent last year.


There's two sides to it. Maybe they were interested and some of them liked their situations. The ability to freelance or continue working with people you're familiar or comfortable with. Its not just AEW missing the boat but things have to work on all levels.


----------



## Arm Drag!

Buy ROH. Its the obvious move. Not just for the BRILLIANT talent that it holds even now.

For one you have an instant library for when you launch a streaming service. 

Another is you'd have a roster to expand to two shows a week. Dark and ROH would merge to become half-decent. 

Finally you could have an actual war between two wrestling companies that would matter. AEW is in a position to really sell the threat of ROH and put it over. Bring it into the mainstream a little more. A well executed war between the brands would be great wrestling! Pushes ROH forward whilst also buying it out. Its worth the money.


----------



## 304418

NXT Only said:


> There's two sides to it. Maybe they were interested and some of them liked their situations. The ability to freelance or continue working with people you're familiar or comfortable with. Its not just AEW missing the boat but things have to work on all levels.


Ok. But to me, AEW just didn’t sell them on the promotion. Otherwise, they would have signed.


----------



## NXT Only

Verbatim17 said:


> Ok. But to me, AEW just didn’t sell them on the promotion. Otherwise, they would have signed.


You literally dont know that lol. I cant with you guys.


----------



## RiverFenix

With any start-up, getting the culture right matters. AEW signed guys they knew, and guys they trusted would vouch for. Not saying the guys they "missed on" are bad guys or lockerroom issues, just that the EVP's didn't know them or have anybody vouch for them.


----------



## TKO Wrestling

elidrakefan76 said:


> I'm pretty stoked that Eli Drake could appear in AEW in the coming weeks. He belongs on a national stage instead of wasting away in smaller independent feds while other lesser talent gets a national spotlight.


Damn right. Give the man a run in the big time and see what he does. I could not be a bigger fan of Eli Drake, a true hidden gem, the #1 non WWE/AEW guy available IMO.


----------



## 304418

NXT Only said:


> You literally dont know that lol. I cant with you guys.


If the point is to sign them, then they didn’t sell them on working with AEW.

If I’m selling a product to you, and you don’t buy it even if you like the idea behind the product, I didn’t sell the product to you. Seems straightforward to me.

It’s really me that can't with you guys.


----------



## NXT Only

Verbatim17 said:


> If the point is to sign them, then they didn’t sell them on working with AEW.
> 
> If I’m selling a product to you, and you don’t buy it even if you like the idea behind the product, I didn’t sell the product to you. Seems straightforward to me.
> 
> It’s really me that can't with you guys.


Point is you dont know whether or not they tried. Guys were under contract, unavailable, etc...cant just be AEW didn't sell them on it because you wanna shit on the company.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

how many of those talents would be happy jobbing on dark compared to doing stuff on Impact ? Seems to me the elite hired a lot of their friends that are complacent and just happy to be signed.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

NXT Only said:


> Point is you dont know whether or not they tried. Guys were under contract, unavailable, etc...cant just be AEW didn't sell them on it because you wanna shit on the company.


and that is assuming they even wanted everybody


----------



## NXT Only

LifeInCattleClass said:


> and that is assuming they even wanted everybody


Yeah, they also had those partnerships with OWE and AAA to start so its not like they had many needs outside of the top guys they signed and young guys with potential. Its really funny that no one mentioned this TNA guys until Slammiversary and now TNA is the best wrestling company in North America lol. Crazy times we live in.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil




----------



## Chip Chipperson

NXT Only said:


> Its really funny that no one mentioned this TNA guys until Slammiversary and now TNA is the best wrestling company in North America lol. Crazy times we live in.


Uh oh, do I sense some jealousy?

Give Impact a shot my man. I'm watching their show right now and it's much better than AEW. They actually know how to format a television show 😲😲😲


----------



## 304418

NXT Only said:


> Point is you dont know whether or not they tried. Guys were under contract, unavailable, etc...cant just be AEW didn't sell them on it because you wanna shit on the company.


Wouldn’t you wonder why some stars would turn down exposure on a network like TNT, especially with the buzz that the company initially had? Since it could help those talents command bigger fees on the indies?

It isn’t about "shitting on the company." Its looking at what AEW did and trying to understand how they came to the hiring decisions that they did. Especially since some of those signings would help to bolster them as a bigger deal. Homegrown stars need big stars to go over too sometimes in order to become big stars themselves.



CenaBoy4Life said:


> how many of those talents would be happy jobbing on dark compared to doing stuff on Impact ? Seems to me the elite hired a lot of their friends that are complacent and just happy to be signed.


That suggests that AEW would not have successful turning Dark into an important show to watch if they had signed those talents.



NXT Only said:


> Yeah, they also had those partnerships with OWE and AAA to start so its not like they had many needs outside of the top guys they signed and young guys with potential. Its really funny that no one mentioned this TNA guys until Slammiversary and now TNA is the best wrestling company in North America lol. Crazy times we live in.


And who have they brought up from AAA, since they haven’t even managed to get Faby Apache on tv outside of their battle royal? They haven't brought up Pagano, Psycho Clown or Black Taurus either. Or even a cameo from Konnan. And they just refused Tessa Blanchard and passed on Johnny Morrison. All of whom were on Impact tv about a year ago. Lucha Bros don’t count.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

NXT Only said:


> Yeah, they also had those partnerships with OWE and AAA to start so its not like they had many needs outside of the top guys they signed and young guys with potential. Its really funny that no one mentioned this TNA guys until Slammiversary and now TNA is the best wrestling company in North America lol. Crazy times we live in.


yah, real funny

man, if people watch impact, I’m all for it

but geez, guess we’re gonna hear about the ‘star power’ of Moose every 2nd post now or something


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Chip Chipperson said:


> Uh oh, do I sense some jealousy?
> 
> Give Impact a shot my man. I'm watching their show right now and it's much better than AEW. They actually know how to format a television show 😲😲😲


you won‘t last 3 months until you hate it


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Wait..... is it true Tessa wanted $150,000 To return the impact championship?!

and this is the person people were clamouring for AEW to sign?!  

gggggeeezzzz


----------



## Chip Chipperson

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you won‘t last 3 months until you hate it


No chance. Right now they have two absolutely huge guys fighting for a championship.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Chip Chipperson said:


> No chance. Right now they have two absolutely huge guys fighting for a championship.


can’t wait to see you discuss it at length on their board


----------



## NXT Only

Chip Chipperson said:


> Uh oh, do I sense some jealousy?
> 
> Give Impact a shot my man. I'm watching their show right now and it's much better than AEW. They actually know how to format a television show 😲😲😲


In your opinion. I watched Slammiversary at your suggestion and it wasn’t all you made it to be.


----------



## NXT Only

LifeInCattleClass said:


> yah, real funny
> 
> man, if people watch impact, I’m all for it
> 
> but geez, guess we’re gonna hear about the ‘star power’ of Moose every 2nd post now or something


And how Tommy Dreamer, TOMMY FREAKING DREAMER, was needed to put him over.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

LifeInCattleClass said:


> can’t wait to see you discuss it at length on their board


Thank you sir.



NXT Only said:


> In your opinion. I watched Slammiversary at your suggestion and it wasn’t all you made it to be.


Sorry that you didn't like it. It's definitely a more traditional style so if you like the Canadian Destroyers off the top turnbuckle into the crowd followed by a moonsault it might not be for you. They do story lines that make sense though.




NXT Only said:


> And how Tommy Dreamer, TOMMY FREAKING DREAMER, was needed to put him over.


Who said that? Not me.

Just said it was a smart way to use a WWE guy to enhance a homegrown guy.


----------



## 304418

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Wait..... is it true Tessa wanted $150,000 To return the impact championship?!
> 
> and this is the person people were clamouring for AEW to sign?!
> 
> gggggeeezzzz


It’s what she brings to the table as a talent, plus a potential Daga signing down the line. It’s the same reason AEW should have signed Scarlett (whose with Killer Kross) and John Morrison (whose with Taya Valkyrie). I don’t know if it’s any different from signing CM Punk, or mid-90s Shawn Michaels, or Austin Aries, who are/were notorious for being headaches behind the scenes.

And to be fair, she is being asked to work during a pandemic. Yes command money. Why risk her life otherwise? Can’t believe I have to defend a racist, but yeah.

If there’s money to be made, then just make it. Especially when WWE has scooped up all the major indy talent.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Verbatim17 said:


> It’s what she brings to the table as a talent, plus a potential Daga signing down the line. It’s the same reason AEW should have signed Scarlett (whose with Killer Kross) and John Morrison (whose with Taya Valkyrie). I don’t know if it’s any different from signing CM Punk, or mid-90s Shawn Michaels, or Austin Aries, who are/were notorious for being headaches behind the scenes.
> 
> And to be fair, she is being asked to work during a pandemic. Yes command money. Why risk her life otherwise? Can’t believe I have to defend a racist, but yeah.
> 
> If there’s money to be made, then just make it. Especially when WWE has scooped up all the major indy talent.


mate... she’s holding their belt hostage and wants 150k ransom for it - it speaks to a big lack of character

the only cost should be a DHL from mexico

ps> is hiring the wife or husband to get to the famous wife / husband the nepotism that everybody here is always moaning about?


----------



## 304418

LifeInCattleClass said:


> mate... she’s holding their belt hostage and wants 150k ransom for it - it speaks to a big lack of character
> 
> the only cost should be a DHL from mexico
> 
> ps> is hiring the wife or husband to get to the famous wife / husband the nepotism that everybody here is always moaning about?


*Mate…if these were normal circumstances, I'd agree. But it’s a pandemic. Wrestlers shouldn’t be working in a pandemic to begin with.

As far as I'm concerned, Tessa should feel free to chuck the belt in the trash on live tv or PPV somewhere. The belt that Moose is carrying around – the TNA belt – is the real belt anyways. Might actually get Impact actual attention for a change.

Also, everyone in the business gets together with each other. Jon Moxley & Renee Young are together. Petyon Royce & Shawn Spears are together. Bunny & Blade are together. You can bet AEW hired Bea Priestley to get Will Ospreay. Why is it so controversial to leave a door open to acquire other talents? Its not like it’s a guarantee that they'll get them. But its stupid to close the door on them like that. Especially if you can make money with them.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Verbatim17 said:


> *Mate…if these were normal circumstances, I'd agree. But it’s a pandemic. Wrestlers shouldn’t be working in a pandemic to begin with.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, Tessa should feel free to chuck the belt in the trash on live tv or PPV somewhere. The belt that Moose is carrying around – the TNA belt – is the real belt anyways. Might actually get Impact actual attention for a change.
> 
> Also, everyone in the business gets together with each other. Jon Moxley & Renee Young are together. Petyon Royce & Shawn Spears are together. Bunny & Blade are together. You can bet AEW hired Bea Priestley to get Will Ospreay. Why is it so controversial to leave a door open to acquire other talents? Its not like it’s a guarantee that they'll get them. But its stupid to close the door on them like that. Especially if you can make money with them.*


oh, i don’t mind the ‘hire a spouse’ method - i was pointing out others on here was braying about it being nepotism / i personally don’t mind it

ps> but i think Bea got to AEW on her own steam

on Tessa - agree to disagree i guess


----------



## RiverFenix

Chip Chipperson said:


> Uh oh, do I sense some jealousy?
> 
> Give Impact a shot my man. I'm watching their show right now and it's much better than AEW. They actually know how to format a television show 😲😲😲


There is an Impact subsection you could talk all about how great it is in. You know full well you'd have shit all over AEW if they brought in Good Brothers because "friends of Bucks/Kenny", Heath - WWE cast-off jobber for life, Curt Hawkins - losing streak jobber never been over, Eric Young and ECIII.


----------



## TKO Wrestling

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> There is an Impact subsection you could talk all about how great it is in. You know full well you'd have shit all over AEW if they brought in Good Brothers because "friends of Bucks/Kenny", Heath - WWE cast-off jobber for life, Curt Hawkins - losing streak jobber never been over, Eric Young and ECIII.


Ironic isn’t it. These guys can be in WWE or Impact and they’re great but if they were in AEW....


----------



## 304418

LifeInCattleClass said:


> oh, i don’t mind the ‘hire a spouse’ method - i was pointing out others on here was braying about it being nepotism / i personally don’t mind it
> 
> ps> but i think Bea got to AEW on her own steam
> 
> on Tessa - agree to disagree i guess


*I just don’t see how AEW would make money with someone like Brandon Cutler. At least the spouses are names that fans recognize.

I don’t deny Bea has talent, and she’s gotten better during her time in Japan. But AEW probably also thought they could get Ospreay too.

Agree to disagree on Tessa.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Verbatim17 said:


> *I just don’t see how AEW would make money with someone like Brandon Cutler. At least the spouses are names that fans recognize.
> 
> I don’t deny Bea has talent, and she’s gotten better during her time in Japan. But AEW probably also thought they could get Ospreay too.
> 
> Agree to disagree on Tessa.*


i’m sure they hope to get Will - i hope they succeed 

Cutler - i’m sure he pays for himself with all the extra stuff he does + his wrestling has improved, so at least it is a warm jobber body


----------



## elidrakefan76

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i’m sure they hope to get Will - i hope they succeed
> 
> Cutler - i’m sure he pays for himself with all the extra stuff he does + his wrestling has improved, so at least it is a warm jobber body


The guys like Brandon Cutler, Joey Janela, Peter Avalon, Nakazawa etc are obviously there to be jobbers and nothing more. Not sure what they get paid but I'm guessing it's a pay-per appearance deal.


----------



## Arm Drag!

elidrakefan76 said:


> The guys like Brandon Cutler, Joey Janela, Peter Avalon, Nakazawa etc are obviously there to be jobbers and nothing more. Not sure what they get paid but I'm guessing it's a pay-per appearance deal.


Good ones too. 

I think Avalon could have been a really useful jobber. He's quit good in the ring! Have him be more a dick than a nerdy librarian and he'd be pretty good! Especially if he was always loud and brash AND Shushing others! Having him get beat so bad so early kinda kills hope for him a bit. 

Cutlers good in-ring too. They killed him more by telling everyone he spends all week making his costumes. WTF was that?!? Bit of decent mic time and a more suitable look and he could be decent. That tag match with Spears showed potential. 

Nakazawa is just gold. I dont care how many times he pulls out oil and creates an unsafe work environment. He gets a pass from me!

Joey got a decent push at the start. Came in nuts and really went overboard to make an impression. He an parlay that into something decent over time even now. 

Strong job squad here. They need a few wins v rookies to really help them though.


----------



## elidrakefan76

Everyone can't be pushed so some guys are just stuck being jobbers, victims of a crowded roster.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

elidrakefan76 said:


> The guys like Brandon Cutler, Joey Janela, Peter Avalon, Nakazawa etc are obviously there to be jobbers and nothing more. Not sure what they get paid but I'm guessing it's a pay-per appearance deal.


they are fulltime workers

they all do ‘other’ back-office stuff too

things WWE would hire non-wrestlers for

AEW wants to employ wrestlers or ex wrestlers in most positions

like Ego Anthony sometimes runs cameras and do gaffer work


----------



## DaSlacker

New Jack, managed by Jim Cornette lol. To brutally attack the joke wrestlers and cut a heel promo attacking the Black Lives Matter movement.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

DaSlacker said:


> New Jack, managed by Jim Cornette lol. To brutally attack the joke wrestlers and cut a heel promo attacking the Black Lives Matter movement.


Trash


----------



## elidrakefan76

DaSlacker said:


> New Jack, managed by Jim Cornette lol. To brutally attack the joke wrestlers and cut a heel promo attacking the Black Lives Matter movement.


AEW should form a "Black Lives Matter" stable with Private Party, Will Hobbs and Pineapple Pete. It would give them all something to do.


----------



## NXT Only

elidrakefan76 said:


> AEW should form a "Black Lives Matter" stable with Private Party, Will Hobbs and Pineapple Pete. It would give them all something to do.


No they shouldn't


----------



## Erik.

Cody Rhodes Credits Rey Mysterio For Changing His Whole Career - Wrestling Inc.


AEW TNT Champion Cody Rhodes recently spoke with Justin Barrasso of Sports Illustrated and revealed his major respect for veteran WWE Superstar Rey Mysterio. Rhodes noted that he and Chris Jericho both agree that Mysterio is the greatest. “The one thing Chris Jericho and I can agree on is that...




amp-wrestlinginc-com.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## Jazminator

Eddie Kingston opened a lot of eyes yesterday. I love how AEW is giving outside wrestlers these opportunities. If Kingston isn’t picked up by AEW, hopefully he can land a spot on one of the WWE brands.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Jazminator said:


> Eddie Kingston opened a lot of eyes yesterday. I love how AEW is giving outside wrestlers these opportunities. If Kingston isn’t picked up by AEW, hopefully he can land a spot on one of the WWE brands.


SignEddieKingston was trending above WWENXT for the whole 3 hours of the shows and aftermath

and was still trending in the US the next day

i think (hope) they sign him / I don’t think he’ll fit at all in WWE


----------



## Dice Morgan

Jacob Fatu Locked In To MLW Through 2025, Update On Talent Contracts


According to PW Insider, MLW superstar and current world champion Jacob Fatu recently signed a new deal with the promotion that gives them exclusivity




 wrestlingheadlines.com





Jacob Fatu signs a long term deal with MLW, not coming to AEW and time soon. Really sucks a great monster heel .


----------



## Sex Ferguson

I wonder how Cara Noir would do in AEW? I’d like to see that more than anymore ex wwe guys


----------



## elidrakefan76

LifeInCattleClass said:


> SignEddieKingston was trending above WWENXT for the whole 3 hours of the shows and aftermath
> 
> and was still trending in the US the next day
> 
> i think (hope) they sign him / I don’t think he’ll fit at all in WWE


AEW should sign Kingston and form a group with him, Santana and Ortiz. I think they were a stable when they were with Impact Wrestling.


----------



## Dice Morgan

I said the before Wednesday night, Eddie Kingston was just an average journeyman veteran to me and why waste a TNT title match on him. After the match I was sold that he was a must to sign. I'm guessing Tony Kahn and anyone in management is aware of the buzz around signing him now. The only thing I can think of that they are trying to put together a stroyline and some videos package making the signing a big deal. Kind of like the born loser winning the lottery.


----------



## Mercian

If only Scott Norton were a little younger, I would love him to do his mid-match walk in and kick the shite out of Marko Stunt

Maybe even now we could do a one off Tony?


----------



## Cult03

Dice Morgan said:


> Jacob Fatu Locked In To MLW Through 2025, Update On Talent Contracts
> 
> 
> According to PW Insider, MLW superstar and current world champion Jacob Fatu recently signed a new deal with the promotion that gives them exclusivity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wrestlingheadlines.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacob Fatu signs a long term deal with MLW, not coming to AEW and time soon. Really sucks a great monster heel .


Sooooo he was available? Another miss for AEW. Fatu was an absolute must for this company


----------



## elidrakefan76

I don't know why Fatu would want to stay in a minor league fed like MLW in the coming years unless they gave him a big contract he couldn't refuse. He belongs in AEW or the WWE.


----------



## NXT Only

Cult03 said:


> Sooooo he was available? Another miss for AEW. Fatu was an absolute must for this company


lol you cannot be serious


----------



## Dice Morgan

I don’t think Fatu‘s contract was up until the end of the year . I think Court Bauer is just locking up as many key guys long term before they have the chance to leave.


----------



## TD Stinger

MLW’s contracts are dodgy. I don’t expect him to be in MLW that long. He’ll be in AEW or NXT before then.


----------



## Dice Morgan

No doubt, I think Court is banking on a lot future TV deals to pay these guys. I cant believe Fatu hasn’t had a WWE offer yet or He might not have any interest in doing NXT , just would want to go to the main roster.


----------



## Cult03

NXT Only said:


> lol you cannot be serious


If he is available and wasn't signed by AEW then they missed out. Am I fucking wrong?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I hope for Fatu he ends up in wwe

thats where his fam is

+ from what i’ve seen i’m not a fan


----------



## RiverFenix

It's neat to be part of things from the ground up. MLW probably can compete with WWE developmental deals, and Fatu probably has a WWE offer when he wants one - so he's choosing MLW development over NXT, but not burning any bridges. Get a reputation on the indies and NXT will treat, book and pay you better. 

AEW isn't bringing anybody in who cannot have somebody trusted vouch for them. If your not a FOE/Friend of Elite, or have Jericho, Dustin or Arn vouch for you from WWE days you're not likely getting more money than MLW can pay. Even the jobbers are all from QT Marshall's school by in large.


----------



## Freezer Geezer

Jacob Fatu is great, but AEW can only sign so many wrestlers. They've already got Lee, Archer, Cage and Wardlow that fill that role. And hasn't their been rumours of Rusev to AEW too? It's getting a bit crowded.


----------



## TD Stinger

Honestly the only people AEW need to be worried about signing right now are female wrestlers. Between the men and tag teams, they have enough talent on the roster.

However, there are certain exceptions of guys you should go after no matter your roster situation. Jacob Fatu I believe is one of those guys.


----------



## SHIRLEY




----------



## NXT Only

Cult03 said:


> If he is available and wasn't signed by AEW then they missed out. Am I fucking wrong?


How do you know he was available? That’s like saying Pillman is available, his contract has a year left on it.

AEW didn’t just sit on their hands. You are as you say fucking wrong.


----------



## Cult03

NXT Only said:


> How do you know he was available? That’s like saying Pillman is available, his contract has a year left on it.
> 
> AEW didn’t just sit on their hands. You are as you say fucking wrong.


I literally said "if he is available". You guys are so quick to jump to the defense of this company that you're making yourself look like assholes in the process. AEW fans are a detriment to this company.


----------



## Freezer Geezer

I'm really hoping Miro gets a chance to come into AEW. The possibilities for him would be endless, face or heel. I reckon he'd add another layer to the AEW main event scene almost instantly, and would be a potentially credible champion.


----------



## RiverFenix

> Miro currently has 50k subscribers on Twitch. That number is not exact, so he actually has more than 50,000. Those subscribers pay $4.99 a month to watch Miro play on stream. Twitch takes half of that revenue, but it still leaves Miro with a whopping $124,750 a month at least.
> Twitch streamers also make around $250 on ad revenue for every 100 subscribers. Miro has 5,000 subscribers. So, hes making around $12,500 a month as a bonus for having so many fans who want to watch him.











Miro (Rusev) Is Making A Ton Of Money On Twitch


WWE released Rusev from his contract, but he's doing fine on Twitch. Miro opened up his stream and even recorded the unboxing of his setup. Apart from a




www.ringsidenews.com





If this is remotely true, I don't have a clue how Twitch works and never used it, but Miro making $125K A MONTH!! on Twitch right now. He recently said that he's done wrestling and is a Twitch content producer now.

Why would he feel the need to wrestle? WWE would probably want rights to this so he'll never go back, but his better strategy should he want to wrestle would be NJPW to expand his Twitch subscriber base.


----------



## Mercian

A Nutrition coach for Chris Jericho
Sebastian Bach
Warhorse
Marko Stunt's more annoying twin brother
Lemon Cassidy
Rache Chanel
Jamie Dundee


----------



## Jazminator

If his attitude is right, I’d like to see Lio Rush get a shot. I love his in-ring style.

And eventually, Marty Scurll.


----------



## taker1986

Here's a bit of a spoiler that Jericho let slip.



Spoiler





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289733782917046273


----------



## Chip Chipperson

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Miro (Rusev) Is Making A Ton Of Money On Twitch
> 
> 
> WWE released Rusev from his contract, but he's doing fine on Twitch. Miro opened up his stream and even recorded the unboxing of his setup. Apart from a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ringsidenews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this is remotely true, I don't have a clue how Twitch works and never used it, but Miro making $125K A MONTH!! on Twitch right now. He recently said that he's done wrestling and is a Twitch content producer now.
> 
> Why would he feel the need to wrestle? WWE would probably want rights to this so he'll never go back, but his better strategy should he want to wrestle would be NJPW to expand his Twitch subscriber base.


Popularity can be an amazing moneymaking tool in 2020. If you have a following it means you have at least 5-6 major moneymaking tools available to you.

I think I read recently he didn't want to wrestle anymore but him getting the itch to come back is probably the only thing that brings him back which is great for him. He's not forced to do it and only has to if he wants to. Good position to be in.



Jazminator said:


> If his attitude is right, I’d like to see Lio Rush get a shot. I love his in-ring style.
> 
> And eventually, Marty Scurll.



No disrespect to your suggestion but AEW doesn't need any more WWE castoffs now.



taker1986 said:


> Here's a bit of a spoiler that Jericho let slip.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289733782917046273


Didn't know who it was, Googled, saw former WWE NXT star and shook my head.

How about someone who wasn't in the WWE in some capacity?

inb4 everyone has been in WWE.


----------



## thorn123

Has anyone seen big Sean studd wrestle? Big john studds son. I loved big john studd ... couldn’t do much in the ring but had huge size and heel heat.


----------



## Jazminator

Chip Chipperson said:


> No disrespect to your suggestion but AEW doesn't need any more WWE castoffs now.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't know who it was, Googled, saw former WWE NXT star and shook my head.
> 
> How about someone who wasn't in the WWE in some capacity?
> 
> inb4 everyone has been in WWE.


Here’s why I disagree with you:

1. First of all, if a former WWE guy signs with AEW, I no longer think of him as a WWE guy. He’s an AEW guy. Cody, Moxley, Jericho, Brodie, Spears, FTR, etc. are AEW guys. The moment AJ Styles appeared in the Royal Rumble, he became a WWE guy (not a TNA or NJPW guy). The moment Kevin Cross and Scarlett Bordeaux appeared on NXT, they became NXT talents. That is how I see it, anyway.

2. I believe a wrestling company should try to be the best it can be, and that often means trying to have the best performers. So why wouldn’t you want former WWE talents? The WWE generally has the best and most popular stars who can be tremendous assets to another promotion. I highly doubt AEW hires former WWE stars simply because they were in the WWE. Tay Conti is an example: She never really got a chance to shine in NXT. If AEW signs her to join their roster - and I hope they do - it will probably be because they think they can take advantage of her skills better than NXT did. They’d obviously see potential in her.

3. Finally, although AEW is by far my favorite wrestling company at the moment, I appreciate all wrestling talents. It’s not like these free agents have a “WWE stench” on them. If they’re good, I’m rooting for them to find spots in AEW, Impact, NJPW, ROH, NWA, etc. and have a fresh start.


----------



## Erik.

TD Stinger said:


> MLW’s contracts are dodgy. I don’t expect him to be in MLW that long. He’ll be in AEW or NXT before then.


Yeah - they're not really worth the paper they are written on.


----------



## Dizzie

Chip Chipperson said:


> Popularity can be an amazing moneymaking tool in 2020. If you have a following it means you have at least 5-6 major moneymaking tools available to you.
> 
> I think I read recently he didn't want to wrestle anymore but him getting the itch to come back is probably the only thing that brings him back which is great for him. He's not forced to do it and only has to if he wants to. Good position to be in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *No disrespect to your suggestion but AEW doesn't need any more WWE castoffs now.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't know who it was, Googled, saw former WWE NXT star and shook my head.
> 
> How about someone who wasn't in the WWE in some capacity?
> 
> inb4 everyone has been in WWE.*


Firstly talent should not be punished just because they were once in wwe, at this moment in time aew can offer guys/girls their best opportunity of making a wealthy living in wrestling.

Secondly your really nitpicking for the sake of it at this point, as you admitted yourself you had to look her up, that hardly screams out a wrestler having the ex-wwe stigma attached to them does it. I was a big fan of lucha underground and of the reasons for that was because it felt like a fresh product with a lot of talent that I had never really watched and low and behold when you dig deeper it came to light a lot of them had little stints in wwe at some point but I didnt shake my head at lucha underground for hiring so many that had once crossed paths with wwe in some context because that would have been an extremely petty reason to stop enjoying such a fresh feeling product.


----------



## RiverFenix

taker1986 said:


> Here's a bit of a spoiler that Jericho let slip.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289733782917046273





Spoiler: Discussing this spoiler



Given Tay/Anna Jay very likely lose to Nyla/Ariene (mostly because of Nyla w Vickie being core in the division, I don't think you can read that she has signed. I'd rather bring in Tay over In-house Brazilian Christie Jaynes because the latter's dancing in cringy bad.

Brazil, IIRC, always show out in socials for Brazilians on Youtube vids and the like. My theory still is AEW trying to fill openings with strong(er) SM followings given the tournament will be shown on Youtube. Ariene has over 800K Instagram followers.


----------



## rbl85

Bringing new women is nice but what are they going to once all the womens stuck in other countries and the injured ones are back ?


----------



## RiverFenix

rbl85 said:


> Bringing new women is nice but what are they going to once all the womens stuck in other countries and the injured ones are back ?


AEW needed to double it's rostered women anyways for a proper division. If they have too much talent they could add a TNT Women's Title or Women's Tag Titles down the line. That would be a good problem to have.


----------



## Ozell Gray

Apparently tons of women don't want to go to AEW. 




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290299389777448960


----------



## Erik.

Women's wrestling has never interested me so can't say I give two shits.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Erik. said:


> Women's wrestling has never interested me so can't say I give two shits.


----------



## Jazminator

Ozell Gray said:


> Apparently tons of women don't want to go to AEW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290299389777448960


You’re the same guy who posted a rumor about Hangman deleting his Twitter because something really bad was gonna happen to AEW and it was gonna be like a bullet to the head.


----------



## El Hammerstone

__





Michael Elgin Releases Emails Of Alleged Witness Statements Proving Innocence In #SpeakingOut Allegations


Michael Elgin was accused of sexual misconduct as part of the #SpeakingOut movement. He claimed his innocence before, and now he is releasing proof which




www.ringsidenews.com





Former Impact wrestler Michael Elgin has seemingly vindicated himself of the previous allegations against him. He wouldn't be my first choice, but he could be another guy worth looking into.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Elgin used properly I'd be all for.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Maki Itoh and Mina Shirakawa.










































*


----------



## RiverFenix

Elgin had a lot of other issues in the past. Also I believe he was not well liked in lockerrooms.


----------



## Wolf Mark

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Maki Itoh and Mina Shirakawa.
> View attachment 89557
> View attachment 89558
> View attachment 89559
> View attachment 89560
> View attachment 89561
> View attachment 89562
> *


I'll gladly take anything Mina Shirakawa is giving out. 

AEW needs more female sex appeal.


----------



## ABH-22

Jeff Cobb Defends WWE Raw Underground; Says He Signed A Deal With Unnamed Promotion


Jeff Cobb defended WWE Raw Underground and noted he has signed a deal with an unnamed promotion.




www.forbes.com





Would be an unreal signing as I love Cobb, but where is there for him to do.


----------



## RiverFenix

Cobb is with ROH/NJPW isn't he? I will say with Inner Circle and Best Friends banned from ringside for OC vs Jericho that Cobb could return to his mercenary role for Jericho this week on Dynamite but only this time Orange Cassidy got to him firs and paid him more.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Bring in Davey Boy Smith, Jr. and ditch Jake Hager.


----------



## Arm Drag!

Gotta have the MCMG man. You just have to if you're gonna be the home of tag wrestling. They took it to WWE for near a decade, all over the globe. 

Id love to see the Briscoes in too. Proper tag team. ALWAYS deliver. They're like the UFC Diaz brothers. 

Flair. Sting. Hogan. Haku. Steamboat! Just appearances. Maybe a stable for Haku, manager role for Steamboat. Match for Sting? Flair with some short horsemen storyline. 

A one-off match with Hall and Nash taking on Dark Order on a PPV. 

Dalton Castle and the Boys.


----------



## Arm Drag!

I keep seeing a poster here called La Parka and that makes me kinda want AEW to strike a deal with him and Psicosis to allow the use of 'La Parka Jr and Psicosis Jr' as gimmicks to give two young talents who can't use a Mic! Also having them managed by Juventud Guerrara would be quality!


----------



## The Phantom

Orson Welles.


----------



## TD Stinger

El Hammerstone said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Elgin Releases Emails Of Alleged Witness Statements Proving Innocence In #SpeakingOut Allegations
> 
> 
> Michael Elgin was accused of sexual misconduct as part of the #SpeakingOut movement. He claimed his innocence before, and now he is releasing proof which
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ringsidenews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former Impact wrestler Michael Elgin has seemingly vindicated himself of the previous allegations against him. He wouldn't be my first choice, but he could be another guy worth looking into.


Between Archer, Cage, Brodie, Wardlow, etc. I feel they have enough guys that are "Elgin" type wrestlers.



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Elgin had a lot of other issues in the past. Also I believe he was not well liked in lockerrooms.


I vaguely remember one of the guys from War Machine saying "fuck Michael Elgin" after a NJPW match.


----------



## Arm Drag!

Scott Steiner. Just because.

Make it happen!


----------



## sjm76

Arm Drag! said:


> Scott Steiner. Just because.
> 
> Make it happen!


Yeah, I'd like to see Steiner not as a wrestler but as a mouthpiece because of his promo's alone.


----------



## Arm Drag!

sjm76 said:


> Yeah, I'd like to see Steiner not as a wrestler but as a mouthpiece because of his promo's alone.


Id like him as an out-of-control wrestler who's too crazy to follow/care about the rules. Starts full street fights or stadium matches without a referee or reason. Comes in whoops ass, leaves. Never has a title match, never gets beat, just a hurricane that occasionally blows through. 

Great way to put someone over if you can get him to ONCE or TWICE lose legit. Not to a main event star though. Not Cody or Jericho etc. Might work with the Bucks though if he calls them skinny bitches he'd snap in two who couldn't make it without their brother. Then one or both beat him to prove they can be singles wrestlers. Or maybe he beats up one and the other beats him for revenge.

Wouldnt mind it being Jungle Boy and Orange Cassidy though. Depends what Steiner looks like right now tbh, I dont watch anything but AEW any more, been 3 years now! 1 year since my last ROH (24 months worth, pleasantly surprised until AEW killed them off.


----------



## Wolf Mark

ABH-22 said:


> Jeff Cobb Defends WWE Raw Underground; Says He Signed A Deal With Unnamed Promotion
> 
> 
> Jeff Cobb defended WWE Raw Underground and noted he has signed a deal with an unnamed promotion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would be an unreal signing as I love Cobb, but where is there for him to do.


If he defended the fight club maybe it's cause he signed with WWE


TD Stinger said:


> Between Archer, Cage, Brodie, Wardlow, etc. I feel they have enough guys that are "Elgin" type wrestlers.
> 
> 
> 
> I vaguely remember one of the guys from War Machine saying "fuck Michael Elgin" after a NJPW match.


Elgin is completly different. He's a big guy that can that work like a traditional wrestler.


----------



## 3venflow

Was watching Okada vs Ospreay from last year's G1 Climax last night. It was the match Meltzer gave *****3/4 to. And it was pretty much perfect.

Anyway, Okada (the GOAT) is unattainable and probably always will be, but the second Ospreay becomes available, AEW should make a big offer for him. He's fairly tall (6'1" according to Wiki) even if slender and is a phenomenal wrestler.

New Japan have now put him in the heavyweight division and eventually I can see him getting a title run. He'll be there a while yet, but I'm sure he'll return to America some day.

And unlike many of the indie darlings, he has excellent in-ring charisma and knows how to tell a story.

Also, his girlfriend works for AEW which could count for something.


----------



## TD Stinger

Wolf Mark said:


> Elgin is completly different. He's a big guy that can that work like a traditional wrestler.


Cage is fairly similar, though I believe Elgin is a far better wrestler. To me he still fits that mold of "big guy they would need to protect" and we've seen how well that's gone for AEW.


----------



## phatbob426

Scott Steiner to replace Excalibur on commentary.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Jim Ross has spoken of his interest in the past:









Ravens release rookie fullback Bronson Rechsteiner, son of wrestling legend


Rechsteiner's unique lineage and impressive college highlights had made him a player to watch entering training camp.




www.baltimoresun.com


----------



## Erik.

El Hammerstone said:


> Jim Ross has spoken of his interest in the past:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravens release rookie fullback Bronson Rechsteiner, son of wrestling legend
> 
> 
> Rechsteiner's unique lineage and impressive college highlights had made him a player to watch entering training camp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.baltimoresun.com












The guys genetics are off the chain and he's obviously an athletic freak - it'd be silly for them not to at least show interest. It's whether or not he'd be interested in going down that route of course.


----------



## RiverFenix

NFL practice squad even pays too much to give up on NFL dreams because of this eventhough he's an extreme longshot as a FB. I do think wrestling will be his fall back however wonder if WWE wouldn't snap him up. They'd probably pay him $70K a year to train from virtually the ground up.


----------



## Wolf Mark

TD Stinger said:


> Cage is fairly similar, though I believe Elgin is a far better wrestler. To me he still fits that mold of "big guy they would need to protect" and we've seen how well that's gone for AEW.


I would say Cage is a like a body builder that is very agile. Whereas I think that Elgin is a wrestler that happens to be big. lol


----------



## Wolf Mark

phatbob426 said:


> Scott Steiner to replace Excalibur on commentary.


That would be the best move AEW has ever done and would make Dynamite Cornette's favorite show. Imagine all the politically incorrest shit he would spew! 


El Hammerstone said:


> Jim Ross has spoken of his interest in the past:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravens release rookie fullback Bronson Rechsteiner, son of wrestling legend
> 
> 
> Rechsteiner's unique lineage and impressive college highlights had made him a player to watch entering training camp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.baltimoresun.com


A new dog face gremlin?


----------



## Erik.

Mike Chioda was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Cult03

Nobody. Every single person I've listed in this thread and the others should sign for any other company and avoid the inevitable dumpster fire that is AEW.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

*NWA World Television Champion Zicky Dice





*


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Zicky can do better. AEW would bring him in, job him to Cody and then stick him on Dark.


----------



## El Hammerstone

I've advocated for AEW to keep Millie McKenzie on their radar, but with NXT UK rumored to be starting up again soon, she may be signed to the WWE very shortly.

With that said, allow me to propose the eighteen year old Rok-C, who already knows her way around a ring, and can be a nice building block for the future of the division.


----------



## Jazminator

Renee Young.


----------



## RiverFenix

I think Millie will end up in NXT UK now that the Travis Banks was fired. She worked some shows early for NXT UK but was really young and didn't sign and then they signed Banks and made him a regular. 

Regarding Renee Young, I suspect she is going to try and branch out away from wrestling and probably has been sitting on ideas she didn't want WWE to co-produce.


----------



## Jazminator

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Regarding Renee Young, I suspect she is going to try and branch out away from wrestling and probably has been sitting on ideas she didn't want WWE to co-produce.


I think you are right, but I would love to see her in AEW, even if it’s for a special appearance or a short program.

Also, when AEW gets their second show started, she’d be a great host.


----------



## TD Stinger

I could see Renee making an appearance in AEW one day, but honestly, what would she do?

They wouldn't make her a commentator. I think she's evolved pas the point of backstage interviewer and they don't do that much of those anyways compared to WWE. AEW doesn't have their own network where they could give her her own show like WWE did a couple times. And from everything I've heard about her, she is not someone who needs to be somewhere just because her husband is there.

So I expect her to end in up talk shows or sports or something like that.


----------



## Christopher Near

Jazminator said:


> Renee Young.


At this point I think she's overqualified for wrestling and espn is better for her but thats me


----------



## Christopher Near

TD Stinger said:


> I could see Renee making an appearance in AEW one day, but honestly, what would she do?
> 
> They wouldn't make her a commentator. I think she's evolved pas the point of backstage interviewer and they don't do that much of those anyways compared to WWE. AEW doesn't have their own network where they could give her her own show like WWE did a couple times. And from everything I've heard about her, she is not someone who needs to be somewhere just because her husband is there.
> 
> So I expect her to end in up talk shows or sports or something like that.



I think its a cathy kelly situation where renee wants to move on from wrestling. I heard she wanted to do a cooking podcast or something like that


----------



## Krin

Chris Masters
Eli Drake
RVD & Katie Forbes
No Way Jose (only because I feel bad for him)


----------



## sjm76

Not Hannibal. lol.


----------



## Mercian

Lemon Cassidy
Banana Cassidy
Pear Cassidy
Strawberry Cassidy
Peach Cassidy

And Chris Jericho to feud with all of them


----------



## ABH-22

Might be a bit optimistic here but anyone think there's any chance we get Starks and Cage vs Darby and a mystery opponent at All out and to even the size advantage up a bit he gets in Cobb or Miro?


----------



## Dizzie

Mercian said:


> Lemon Cassidy
> Banana Cassidy
> Pear Cassidy
> Strawberry Cassidy
> Peach Cassidy
> 
> And Chris Jericho to feud with all of them


How you gonna leave out
acai Cassidy. 
Camu camu cassidy
Gooseberry cassidy


----------



## Dizzie

I wouldn't mind more of the nwa crossover stuff whilst nwa is on a hiatus.


----------



## go stros

El Hammerstone said:


> I've advocated for AEW to keep Millie McKenzie on their radar, but with NXT UK rumored to be starting up again soon, she may be signed to the WWE very shortly.
> 
> With that said, allow me to propose the eighteen year old Rok-C, who already knows her way around a ring, and can be a nice building block for the future of the division.
> View attachment 90192


Rok-C and Hyan would be great additions to any roster


----------



## TKO Wrestling

ABH-22 said:


> Might be a bit optimistic here but anyone think there's any chance we get Starks and Cage vs Darby and a mystery opponent at All out and to even the size advantage up a bit he gets in Cobb or Miro?


Would be a good one for sure!


----------



## Shleppy

Will Ospreay


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I just read Daniel Bryan wants to ‘retire’ in 2020 and become a part-timer

wrestling once a month or doing programs every couple of months + his current contract ends in 2020

what are the odds he’ll end up in AEW With a deal like this?

i would seriously love that - one of my current faves


----------



## One Shed

Mercian said:


> Lemon Cassidy
> Banana Cassidy
> Pear Cassidy
> Strawberry Cassidy
> Peach Cassidy
> 
> And Chris Jericho to feud with all of them


He had a mini feud with Pineapple Pete. Most of his 2020 storylines after losing the title have been fruit based. Weird.


----------



## El Hammerstone

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I just read Daniel Bryan wants to ‘retire’ in 2020 and become a part-timer
> 
> wrestling once a month or doing programs every couple of months + his current contract ends in 2020
> 
> what are the odds he’ll end up in AEW With a deal like this?
> 
> i would seriously love that - one of my current faves


Hypothetically, If this were to happen, I would definitely want Bryan to stick around as a coach/trainer afterwards as well.


----------



## RiverFenix

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I just read Daniel Bryan wants to ‘retire’ in 2020 and become a part-timer
> 
> wrestling once a month or doing programs every couple of months + his current contract ends in 2020
> 
> what are the odds he’ll end up in AEW With a deal like this?
> 
> i would seriously love that - one of my current faves


Rather low I think. WWE will give him a legends contract and pay him to stay home really. I guess if he wants complete freedom to freelance a bit and handpick who he works with it could happen. 

He's still under WWE contract if he retires - unless his contract is expiring. And if he has years left, WWE will just renegotiate it to give him the retirement schedule he wants in return for more years. 

I could see Bryan wanting to work with Omega in AEW, but also head over to NJPW for some dream matches he has in mind. 

He has two young kids now and he and Brie are set for life to the point he doesn't need WWE and can walk away from any contract offer or legends deal. But IIRC he just recently re-signed, and probably one of those five year deals Vince was handing out.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Rather low I think. WWE will give him a legends contract and pay him to stay home really. I guess if he wants complete freedom to freelance a bit and handpick who he works with it could happen.
> 
> He's still under WWE contract if he retires - unless his contract is expiring. And if he has years left, WWE will just renegotiate it to give him the retirement schedule he wants in return for more years.
> 
> I could see Bryan wanting to work with Omega in AEW, but also head over to NJPW for some dream matches he has in mind.
> 
> He has two young kids now and he and Brie are set for life to the point he doesn't need WWE and can walk away from any contract offer or legends deal. But IIRC he just recently re-signed, and probably one of those five year deals Vince was handing out.


his contract is expiring this year - i think Oct 2020

they just gave him 6 week of parental leave and a backstage role / influence with booking

not sure they’ll give him the ‘part time schedule’ though - they seem to not like that


----------



## fabi1982

LifeInCattleClass said:


> his contract is expiring this year - i think Oct 2020
> 
> they just gave him 6 week of parental leave and a backstage role / influence with booking
> 
> not sure they’ll give him the ‘part time schedule’ though - they seem to not like that


I think Bryan wants to go deeper into the backstage role. Not sure if AEW would offer this with the money WWE is paying Bryan. Would be a waste for AEW to have Bryan but actually not have him as a wrester.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I‘ve googled a bit

conflicting reports

some say his contract expires 1 sept 2020 / others say ‘the fall’ of 2021

we’ll see i guess - doubt it would happen, but i’d be all for it


----------



## El Hammerstone

Well, the WWE just signed Josh Briggs, a shame because I had advocated for him in AEW in the past; a good, athletic big guy.


----------



## sjm76

I just read that all of Brock Lesnar's merchandise was removed from the WWE shop site. I think that him showing up in AEW would be awesome if he has parted ways with the WWE.


----------



## RiverFenix

^Or going back to MMA. Brock is a helluva businessman and will leverage his situation out the wazoo. I don't think AEW would be interested in his price point. And Brock sandbagged his Moxley match/feud so I'm sure Jon isn't a fan.


----------



## Continuum

brock without heyman...ooohhhh no


----------



## TKO Wrestling

I could see Lesnar agreeing to one match, Full Gear makes the most sense, for stupid money just to piss Vince off and get the money he wants starting back with the Rumble. Lesnar in AEW would be more like a Tyson deal.


----------



## One Shed

Yeah Brock's deal officially expired. From PWInsider:

"Former WWE and UFC Champion Brock Lesnar is currently a free agent as his most recent deal with World Wrestling Entertainment has expired without the two sides locking in a new contract, PWInsider.com has confirmed.

While the two sides have been working on a new deal, they have hit an impasse and have paused discussions. This leaves Lesnar on the open market where he could, if he desires, field offers from outside WWE, whether it be AEW or other wrestling promotions, UFC, or even outside endeavors beyond combat sports.

Lesnar's contract lapsing before he and WWE lock in a new deal is not something unique to this situation as it has happened before in the past, but this would be his longest hiatus to date from the company during the negotiating process. In recent years, Lesnar would traditionally take time off from WWE following Wrestlemania but would return to action by the summer, working Summerslam or other PPV events timed for that quarter of the year. This time, however, that has not happened, and the two sides have yet to lock in a new contract.

Since Lesnar's deal has expired and there is no new deal currently in sight, WWE has pulled all Lesnar merchandise off their website and it is no longer available to for sale

Lesnar last appeared at Wrestlemania 36, losing the WWE Championship to Drew McIntyre. Lesnar had toyed with returning to UFC in 2019 to potentially face the recently retired Daniel Cormier, but opted not to pursue a return to MMA at that time.

Lesnar is still listed on WWE's website as an active member of the Raw roster."


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Oooof..... i hope they don’t get him in (they won’t / Vince will counter sky-high, as he should)

that’ll be murder on this roster


----------



## TD Stinger

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Oooof..... i hope they don’t get him in (they won’t / Vince will counter sky-high, as he should)
> 
> that’ll be murder on this roster


Brock squashing OC. Awe, just imagine it in all it's glory.

But seriously though, Brock is probably just going to re-sign with WWE for more money. I don't see him going anywhere else to work while Heyman is still in WWE.


----------



## Balor fan

Brrroock Lesnrrr


----------



## $Dolladrew$

TD Stinger said:


> Brock squashing OC. Awe, just imagine it in all it's glory.
> 
> But seriously though, Brock is probably just going to re-sign with WWE for more money. I don't see him going anywhere else to work while Heyman is still in WWE.


Nah OC by superman punch 👍🤣


----------



## One Shed

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Nah OC by superman punch 👍🤣


Heh that would make the Fingerpoke of Doom look like Austin/Bret.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Nah OC by superman punch 👍🤣


this! The true supreme being will reign!

devil’s advocate - there is a big ppv on Saturday

if brock came in for 1 3-match program - which aew wrestler would be best?

can only be Kenny backed by the heel Elite IMO

2 matches, Brock wins - last match, puts Kenny over


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Lheurch said:


> Heh that would make the Fingerpoke of Doom look like Austin/Bret.


If I was booking itd be Oc going for the mousetrap but brock no sells and chuckles as OC struggles to roll him......then OC transitions into a heel hold or knee bar making brock tap.


----------



## One Shed

LifeInCattleClass said:


> this! The true supreme being will reign!
> 
> devil’s advocate - there is a big ppv on Saturday
> 
> if brock came in for 1 3-match program - which aew wrestler would be best?
> 
> can only be Kenny backed by the heel Elite IMO
> 
> 2 matches, Brock wins - last match, puts Kenny over


He is one of exactly three people that can still wrestle actual matches and would instantly solidify your company as big time and create your first major star. The others would be Rock of course (which would be 1000 times bigger/on quite a different level), and Cena as much as I hate him.

Having something like a three match series would completely make someone's career. For me, Brock has to be heel because whoever beats him will get that MASSIVE pop.

Kenny would be a good candidate. Have Brock murder a Buck or two and have them actually sell for like a month. Brock can obviously really go when motivated so having a 5 star match is definitely possible.

Hangman would be my personal choice.

If you want to make him a face and go after MJF that could work too.


----------



## One Shed

$Dolladrew$ said:


> If I was booking itd be Oc going for the mousetrap but brock no sells and chuckles as OC struggles to roll him......then OC transitions into a heel hold or knee bar making brock tap.


That might go down as the worst booking decision in wrestling history.


----------



## sjm76

$Dolladrew$ said:


> If I was booking itd be Oc going for the mousetrap but brock no sells and chuckles as OC struggles to roll him......then OC transitions into a heel hold or knee bar making brock tap.


Imagine Orange Cassidy knocking out Brock Lesnar with his flying punch and then pinning him. It would never happen because Brock would never agree to it but that would be hilarious.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Lheurch said:


> That might go down as the worst booking decision in wrestling history.


To be clear I was saying if I was booking the finish of an OC win I'd go the submission route not him getting a pin or knocking brock out.

In no way should OC beat Brock lol


----------



## $Dolladrew$

sjm76 said:


> Imagine Orange Cassidy knocking out Brock Lesnar with his flying punch and then pinning him. It would never happen because Brock would never agree to it but that would be hilarious.


Agreed he'd never agree to it and watching the forum erupt would be hilarious lol.


----------



## One Shed

$Dolladrew$ said:


> To be clear I was saying if I was booking the finish of an OC win I'd go the submission route not him getting a pin or knocking brock out.
> 
> In no way should OC beat Brock lol


You had me worried there, but allowing OC a win over Brock in a submission is still ludicrous, company destroying level stuff.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

LifeInCattleClass said:


> this! The true supreme being will reign!
> 
> devil’s advocate - there is a big ppv on Saturday
> 
> if brock came in for 1 3-match program - which aew wrestler would be best?
> 
> can only be Kenny backed by the heel Elite IMO
> 
> 2 matches, Brock wins - last match, puts Kenny over


I'd go 2 matches with omega each guy picks up a win brock first then kenny.

Last match ......LANCE ARCHER goes over Lesnar.


----------



## One Shed

sjm76 said:


> Imagine Orange Cassidy knocking out Brock Lesnar with his flying punch and then pinning him. It would never happen because Brock would never agree to it but that would be hilarious.


Nah, it would need to be dual Superman punches to Brock and Rock. That would be the dumbest thing they could do. If you going dumb, might as well go full dumb right?


----------



## sjm76

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Agreed he'd never agree to it and watching the forum erupt would be hilarious lol.


Brock would also probably never go for those soft kicks to the shins that Cassidy tends to do to his opponents at the beginning of matches, either. If he tried that, Brock would probably F5 him and pin him on the spot even if it wasn't in the script. lol.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Lheurch said:


> You had me worried there, but allowing OC a win over Brock in a submission is still ludicrous, company destroying level stuff.


Well brock is horrible at submission defense so itd be the only option I'd take as relatively believable other then outside interference knocking lesnar unconscious.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

sjm76 said:


> Brock would also probably never go for those soft kicks to the shins that Cassidy tends to do to his opponents at the beginning of matches, either. If he tried that, Brock would probably F5 him and pin him on the spot even if it wasn't in the script. lol.


If OC was in a match with lesnar i wouldn't expect to see any messing around and if he did itd be s trick setup like he did to jericho.


----------



## sjm76

$Dolladrew$ said:


> If OC was in a match with lesnar i wouldn't expect to see any messing around and if he did itd be s trick setup like he did to jericho.


If OC tried to mess around, Brock would probably start giving him repeated suplexes and throw him around like a rag doll like he did with Dominick Mysterio in the WWE.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

sjm76 said:


> If OC tried to mess around, Brock would probably start giving him repeated suplexes and throw him around like a rag doll like he did with Dominick Mysterio in the WWE.


You realize its fake right lol?They go over what offense gets in it's not like Brock would be surprised and be enraged and start shooting on OC lol.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Lheurch said:


> He is one of exactly three people that can still wrestle actual matches and would instantly solidify your company as big time and create your first major star. The others would be Rock of course (which would be 1000 times bigger/on quite a different level), and Cena as much as I hate him.
> 
> Having something like a three match series would completely make someone's career. For me, Brock has to be heel because whoever beats him will get that MASSIVE pop.
> 
> Kenny would be a good candidate. Have Brock murder a Buck or two and have them actually sell for like a month. Brock can obviously really go when motivated so having a 5 star match is definitely possible.
> 
> Hangman would be my personal choice.
> 
> If you want to make him a face and go after MJF that could work too.


Brock won’t start heel - the pop alone will make a face of him

only way it works is a double turn by match 3

when Kenny overcomes him, Brock is heel and Kenny face again (or some version of face)


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

ps> just in any case somebody has a seizure about our discussion

i want to clarify, none of us think this is gonna happen


----------



## sjm76

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Brock won’t start heel - the pop alone will make a face of him
> 
> only way it works is a double turn by match 3
> 
> when Kenny overcomes him, Brock is heel and Kenny face again (or some version of face)


I think that Jericho would be the perfect first feud for him. I wouldn't have him go for the title right off the bat and I'd have him face veterans like Jericho and Cody first.


----------



## One Shed

Brock trending on Twitter. People are talking.


----------



## sjm76

$Dolladrew$ said:


> You realize its fake right lol?They go over what offense gets in it's not like Brock would be surprised and be enraged and start shooting on OC lol.


I know it's supposed to be fake but the way that Brock was throwing Rey Mysterio's son around suplexing him like a rag doll was pretty real. You can't fake the way he was throwing him around. I thought it was pretty funny but he threw him around pretty good.


----------



## One Shed

sjm76 said:


> I know it's supposed to be fake but the way that Brock was throwing Rey Mysterio's son around suplexing him like a rag doll was pretty real. You can't fake the way he was throwing him around. I thought it was pretty funny but he threw him around pretty good.


Heh I wonder if Dom is a masochist in real life (which would be ironic given his name). Between that and those brutal shots from Seth, dude might like getting beaten.


----------



## sjm76

This is about someone who is already in AEW but I never knew that Ricky Starks appeared on WWE tv as a cop arresting Roman Reigns.


----------



## yeahbaby!

sjm76 said:


> I know it's supposed to be fake but the way that Brock was throwing Rey Mysterio's son around suplexing him like a rag doll was pretty real. You can't fake the way he was throwing him around. I thought it was pretty funny but he threw him around pretty good.


I've never seen that before, that was gold.

Lesnar would've cleared it with them beforehand. I'm sure he said, how hard do you want me to go? Rey has a rep for bumping big time for big guys so he probably just said give me whatever you want. Dom would've followed his Dad's example.

Man, you can really see when someone clearly doesn't have the WWE shackles on them and what they're allowed to do, which in Brock's case looks like anything.


----------



## RiverFenix

Mauro Ranallo is done with WWE. I know he has his detractors but I always loved him. I wonder if he just does back to boxing and MMA though - less drama and haters to feed into his anxieties. No weekly programming either.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Mauro Ranallo is done with WWE. I know he has his detractors but I always loved him. I wonder if he just does back to boxing and MMA though - less drama and haters to feed into his anxieties. No weekly programming either.


I loved Mauro in the mma booth and boxing but wrestling he just kinda gets old really fast.His style doesn't mesh well imo but to each their own.

I've enjoyed that new girl veda scott on commentary she works well.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Not Brock, but holy shit, Finn Balor needs to come to AEW.

They have been WASTING that man in NXT all year, he finally will probably win the title but who even cares at this point. He'd be a fantastic get for AEW.

Anyway, NXT is such a dead show with no potential to grow, and that man deserves much better.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Give me Mauro and Veda on commentary for the 2nd show that's supposed to be coming by years end.


----------



## Aedubya

*wrong thread


----------



## Aedubya

Deonna Purazzo still hasn't signed a full time contract with Impact

An AEW move could definitely happen soon


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Aedubya said:


> Deonna Purazzo still hasn't signed a full time contract with Impact
> 
> An AEW move could definitely happen soon


 And they gave her the belt?

geez.... typical impact


----------



## El Hammerstone

I'll compile a small list of talent here, not locked down to any promotion right now:

*MEN:*

Schaff
Chris Dickinson
Fred Yehi
Caveman Ugg
Alex Zayne
Shane Mercer
Bill Collier
Chris Ridgeway
OJMO
Rampage Brown
AR Fox
William Eaver
Damien Corvin

*WOMEN:*

Leyla Hirsch
Rok-C
Millie McKenzie
Hyan
Alex Gracia
Chakara
Laura Di Matteo

*TAG TEAMS:*
Bear Country (Bear Beefcake and Bear Bronson)
Aussie Open (Mark Davis and Kyle Fletcher)
Mane Event (Ganon Jones Jr. and Duke Davis)



This is without even mentioning the several talents from Impact, ROH, NWA, MLW, NJPW, etc. that I would love to see. Also, Millie McKenzie and Chris Ridgeway will likely wind up in NXT UK very soon with that show starting up again.


----------



## K4L318

Tessa


----------



## Erik.

After last night, they could do a lot worse than signing Serena.


----------



## Dickhead1990

To be honest, right now I don't want to see anyone else new. They need to keep building who they already have, which is a lot of decent talent. If I had to pick one person though, the former Rusev would be great.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

.... he didn’t deny the idea of Brock on the media call 

but lol, no........


right?


----------



## TD Stinger

LifeInCattleClass said:


> .... he didn’t deny the idea of Brock on the media call
> 
> but lol, no........
> 
> 
> right?


Brock destroying Pockets after the Mimosa match confirmed.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

TD Stinger said:


> Brock destroying Pockets after the Mimosa match confirmed.


dude, i dunno

something just stuck in my head....

4 Horsemen.... of what exactly? The Apocalypse - which is the coming of *the Beast*

in Revelations.... fear the Revelation



#fanbooking


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

LifeInCattleClass said:


> .... he didn’t deny the idea of Brock on the media call
> 
> but lol, no........
> 
> 
> right?


The theory people are throwing out makes my opinion sway, the idea of Brock coming in, doing a 3-4 month stint in AEW to elevate the company and create a new bidder while also getting Vince and the WWE shook is a legit move that totally refreshes Brock to the industry.

After that stint, he can go back to WWE with them offering even MORE money, or AEW will up their offer. It makes sense.

And the way TK responded on the call makes me think they are having discussions at the least.


----------



## A PG Attitude

Now that AOP have been released i'd sign them and put them in Taz stable with cage and starks.


----------



## Christopher Near

Why not ec3


----------



## 3venflow

So it turns out James Storm is out of contract with NWA.

Would you guys like to see him in AEW? He's 43, same age as Archer, but a good hand.

I'd lean to a 'no' given how full the roster is, but that's dependent on plans for a second show. If they are planning the second show, there's suddenly room for a bit more roster depth.









Major NWA Star No Longer Under Contract - WrestleTalk


It seems another name may be set to depart from the NWA. A number of their stars have begun to take work elsewhere since the start of the pandemic and […]




wrestletalk.com


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

No to James Storm, he's great, but roster is bloated. Hope they don't bring back Cardona, he isn't needed at this point.


----------



## Freezer Geezer

3venflow said:


> So it turns out James Storm is out of contract with NWA.
> 
> Would you guys like to see him in AEW? He's 43, same age as Archer, but a good hand.
> 
> I'd lean to a 'no' given how full the roster is, but that's dependent on plans for a second show. If they are planning the second show, there's suddenly room for a bit more roster depth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Major NWA Star No Longer Under Contract - WrestleTalk
> 
> 
> It seems another name may be set to depart from the NWA. A number of their stars have begun to take work elsewhere since the start of the pandemic and […]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wrestletalk.com


He'll probably go back to Impact you'd imagine.


----------



## RiverFenix

Too much overlap with Hangman Page's character. 

Storm should go back to Impact if bridges aren't burnt there - that's where his name means the most.


----------



## El Hammerstone

3venflow said:


> So it turns out James Storm is out of contract with NWA.
> 
> Would you guys like to see him in AEW? He's 43, same age as Archer, but a good hand.
> 
> I'd lean to a 'no' given how full the roster is, but that's dependent on plans for a second show. If they are planning the second show, there's suddenly room for a bit more roster depth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Major NWA Star No Longer Under Contract - WrestleTalk
> 
> 
> It seems another name may be set to depart from the NWA. A number of their stars have begun to take work elsewhere since the start of the pandemic and […]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wrestletalk.com


Always been a fan of James Storm, and he's a big step up over much of the undercard fodder, but as others have said, he's 43, and there is a lot of overlap with Hangman's character. If anything, AEW should really be on the lookout for great talent on the younger side, 35 at the oldest (barring a huge name).

Edit: Along with James Storm being out of NWA, apparently Melina has signed with the WWE. Whether this could signal a complete reshaping of their roster, or a massive exodus of talent, is something worth keeping an eye on. Allysin Kay for example, is worth a look for the women's division.


----------



## Shaka78

I read a bit the other day about Daniel Cormier pitching for a WWE deal and feud with Brock and it got me thinking of a wicked way to sign and use Brock without killing your World Title scene.

Sign Brock and have him debut against...... Frank Mir! (Mir has been trying to get this on Josh Barnett's Bloodsport show) Brock wins the rubber match with Mir and next up is Mir's "Promoter" Josh Barnett. Brock v Barnett in 2 hard matches where Brock wins both, all the time DC is on guest commentary for the Brock matches AND Cain Velasquez is signed and training/wrestling on Dark & squash matches on Dynamite. After dispatching of Barnett, Brock gets in DC's face and demands he speaks to his pal Cain as Brock wants to "finish" their feud. Slow build for a couple months before Brock v Cain, where Cain loses and Brock destroys him after the bell, with DC making the save. DC v Brock where DC scrapes a win then Brock dominates the second match with a clean win. Brock is proclaimed the "baddest man on the planet" and the AEW champ comes out to challenge him (would have to be Miro / Cobb type) and they have a short programme where they beat Brock twice (first match Brock gets disqualified after getting angry at how he struggles to put the champ away, second loss clean)

Gets You 15-16 months and 8 matches from Brock, millions of extra eyes on the promotion and at the end Your Champ looks a million dollars! Mir would be a squash, but Barnett & Cain can go in the ring, DC would be a wildcard but having guys like that involved gives serious legitimacy


----------



## El Hammerstone

On the topic of athletes making the transition to pro wrestling, what about Gable Steveson? A former NCAA wrestling champion, and former 3 time youth world champion. He would already have a great foundation in place.


----------



## RiverFenix

WWE would offer Gable Steveson the moon and the stars. I guess AEW could have a shot of he wants to fight MMA while also moonlighting as a pro-wrestler, but I don't think he'd split his focus like that. Good way of getting hurt in MMA. 

On an aside, I just noticed Killer Kelly isn't under WWE/NXT UK contract anymore and left the company back in Jan/Feb. She'd definitely one I'd bring into the women's division. Probably over in Europe right now with COVID travel restrictions but she was better than WWE gave her.


----------



## Atheati_Illuminati

Detroit, M1-M8 posted in another thread, she is in America now and seeking bookings/opportunities, so it's possible if they both agree to it.



M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Here's a woman that you should go after instead:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1307684117555879938Her only good match with WWE was with Meiko in the MYC but she was never given a chance in NXT UK.
> 
> Portuguese trios of her, Tay, and a soon to be returning Shanna.


----------



## El Hammerstone

I'd like to see Millie McKenzie in AEW if we're talking British women, she's two years younger than Anna Jay and already a top level wrestler (and only getting better); the type of talent you can build that division around in the future.

Edit: It's also worth noting that Deonna Purazzo is reportedly working without a contract in Impact; something to keep an eye on.


----------



## Aedubya

When is Adam Coles contact up with WWE?


----------



## Aedubya

Apparently Jeff Hardy has extended his deal with WWE

damn


----------



## RiverFenix

Sure it's a stretch but John Cena is getting his "Peacemaker" Suicide Squad 2 character as a stand alone spin-off on HBO Max. 

HBO Max...


----------



## RiverFenix

WWE's Chelsea Green announced she had "recovered" from COVID on one of her SM accounts. One can probably assume this is why Matt Cardona has been absent from AEW since ALL OUT as the two are engaged and it's not the case where AEW or Cardona decided they didn't want to continue after the 5 date feeling out contract.


----------



## thorn123

Big Sean studd


----------



## Jazminator

I’ll throw out a few names:

Lio Rush. I just love his in-ring style and speed. 

Marty Scurll. The forgotten Elite member.

Angelina Love & Velvet Sky. They’re still ROH, but maybe they can come in for a few matches. Angelina in particular would provide a veteran presence who can still go in the ring.


----------



## reamstyles

Just to make it inteesting..

John Cena


----------



## sjm76

reamstyles said:


> Just to make it inteesting..
> 
> John Cena


I think that Cena is one of the few guys who could make a Hulk Hogan-like difference like when Hogan jumped to WCW in the 90's and make more people tune into AEW. I think he's more content doing movies from now on, though, and not sure he ever wants to wrestle again unless it's a Wrestlemania one-off or something.


----------



## One Shed

reamstyles said:


> Just to make it inteesting..
> 
> John Cena


One of about four things they could do to make me instantly stop watching entirely.


----------



## sjm76

I'm surprised that Nick Aldis and Eli Drake still haven't appeared in AEW. They are arguably the 2 biggest stars that the NWA has/had. Maybe AEW only plans to bring in women from the NWA.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Lheurch said:


> One of about four things they could do to make me instantly stop watching entirely.


........ I think we can live with the trade of you vs Cena’s legions of fans😂😂😂

don’t get me wrong, we’ll miss you.....but we’ll soldier on 🤜🤛


----------



## Chip Chipperson

On another note, I'd take a lot more interest in AEW if they did sign Cena. You'd lose Lheurch but ol' Chip would have a renewed interest in the product.

Fucking love me some John Cena.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

my current updated list is

Shingo Takagi
Minoru Suzuki
ZSJ
Ibushi
Okada
Daniel Bryan

i’ll take any or all of these


----------



## sjm76

LifeInCattleClass said:


> my current updated list is
> 
> Shingo Takagi
> Minoru Suzuki
> ZSJ
> Ibushi
> Okada
> Daniel Bryan
> 
> i’ll take any or all of these


The only one I'm in favor of from that list is Daniel Bryan. The Japanese guys you mentioned all have ability but probably have a limited grasp of the English language which doesn't bode well for their chances in the states. Just look at guys like Shinsuke Nakamura as examples.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

Aedubya said:


> When is Adam Coles contact up with WWE?


He supposedly signed a new contract earlier this year.


----------



## 3venflow

Cena's always bored me, but more because of the vanilla super hero character than anything. He was fun as the rapper.

For him to work in AEW, he'd have to come in as a heel, because he's like the sort of guy who probably drove a lot of AEW fans away from WWE in the first place.

So as a heel he could work. But I can't see him ever 'betraying' Vince in the same way Rock wouldn't.

It would definitely be AEW's nWo moment if Cena joined though.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

3venflow said:


> Cena's always bored me, but more because of the vanilla super hero character than anything. He was fun as the rapper.
> 
> For him to work in AEW, he'd have to come in as a heel, because he's like the sort of guy who probably drove a lot of AEW fans away from WWE in the first place.
> 
> So as a heel he could work. But I can't see him ever 'betraying' Vince in the same way Rock wouldn't.
> 
> It would definitely be AEW's nWo moment if Cena joined though.


See for me. Cena towards the end did not give a fuck. He was clearly going through the motions. Man just didn’t care at the end. He was shouting his spots across the ring; giving the same crappy speech. Man didn’t care. 

Rocky definitely cared about his craft, and still does. That’s why it’s more likely to see Cena in AEW due to his NFG behaviour


----------



## Aedubya

The Masked Avenger said:


> He supposedly signed a new contract earlier this year.


Never seen this made official anywhere?
Would love to see him in AEW , maybe as a Luger/Rick Rude surprise appearance debut


----------



## TKO Wrestling

I think Cole has one more year, until next September, left on his sentence.


----------



## sjm76

3venflow said:


> Cena's always bored me, but more because of the vanilla super hero character than anything. He was fun as the rapper.
> 
> For him to work in AEW, he'd have to come in as a heel, because he's like the sort of guy who probably drove a lot of AEW fans away from WWE in the first place.
> 
> So as a heel he could work. But I can't see him ever 'betraying' Vince in the same way Rock wouldn't.
> 
> It would definitely be AEW's nWo moment if Cena joined though.


I've never been a big Cena fan myself but you can't deny he has mainstream name value from wrestling and from Hollywood that would make people tune in to see him.


----------



## One Shed

Chip Chipperson said:


> On another note, I'd take a lot more interest in AEW if they did sign Cena. You'd lose Lheurch but ol' Chip would have a renewed interest in the product.
> 
> Fucking love me some John Cena.


Would be hilarious if they signed Cena and you became their number one fan. Until he has a 20 minute match with OC at least.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Christian Casanova
Lio Rush
Tetsuya Endo
Killer Kelly
Konosuke Takeshita
Joe Black
Trisha Adora
Davey Boy Smith, Jr. 

My lists change by the hour.


----------



## El Hammerstone

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> WWE would offer Gable Steveson the moon and the stars. I guess AEW could have a shot of he wants to fight MMA while also moonlighting as a pro-wrestler, but I don't think he'd split his focus like that. Good way of getting hurt in MMA.


This may be something to monitor:









WWE May Not Be Willing To Pay Big Money For Gable Steveson Anymore


WWE always has their eye on new talent, but they recently released an incredibly valuable asset for their company. Gerald Brisco was responsible for




www.ringsidenews.com





On another note, Cody did mention months back before the pandemic put a damper on things, that he and Taz in particular were looking to scout other avenues such as collegiate wrestling and NFL combines for potential prospects.


----------



## Aedubya

I obviously don't watch NXT but can anyone tell me how they are booking Adam Cole? Undisputed Era looking like splitting at all?

The little I've seen of him is that he's excellent and him signing for AEW would be a massive coup
There is no clear info anywhere that he has signed a new deal

MJF even said yesterday that he would be his ideal opponent


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Aedubya said:


> I obviously don't watch NXT but can anyone tell me how they are booking Adam Cole? Undisputed Era looking like splitting at all?
> 
> The little I've seen of him is that he's excellent and him signing for AEW would be a massive coup
> There is no clear info anywhere that he has signed a new deal
> 
> MJF even said yesterday that he would be his ideal opponent


He signed a new deal when NXT started on USA.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Add JTG to the list


----------



## Jazminator

Elayna Black was at Dynamite on Wednesday. I wonder if she’ll get a tryout match on Dark?


----------



## El Hammerstone

Jazminator said:


> Elayna Black was at Dynamite on Wednesday. I wonder if she’ll get a tryout match on Dark?


These are the types of prospects that AEW should be after for the women's division (in addition to veteran ring generals); women like Elayna, Rok-C, Chakara, and Millie McKenzie are all 20 years of age or younger and seasoned well beyond their years.


----------



## Aedubya

Jazminator said:


> Elayna Black was at Dynamite on Wednesday. I wonder if she’ll get a tryout match on Dark?


Who's she?


----------



## sjm76

E-li Drake. The fact that the guy hasn't been on tv for a promotion on a major network for his entire career is a travesty.


----------



## El Hammerstone

RUSH's ROH Contract Expires At The End Of 2020 | Fightful News


The latest report on RUSH's contract with ROH.



www.fightful.com





Could be one to keep an eye on


----------



## Erik.

sjm76 said:


> E-li Drake. The fact that the guy hasn't been on tv for a promotion on a major network for his entire career is a travesty.


I mean, he has himself to blame.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Erik. said:


> I mean, he has himself to blame.


How so?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Billie Kay to AEW!


----------



## TKO Wrestling

Erik. said:


> I mean, he has himself to blame.


How? He is on that short list of guys that I REALLY want. It was Kross/Cage/Eli when AEW started, now it has become Eli/Hammerstone/Fatu,


----------



## Freezer Geezer

Nick Aldis is the one I still really want. If you're going to have a horsemen group he needs to be the leader for me.


----------



## Erik.

TKO Wrestling said:


> How? He is on that short list of guys that I REALLY want. It was Kross/Cage/Eli when AEW started, now it has become Eli/Hammerstone/Fatu,


I thought he had attitude problems which is why he got released when in WWE? 

I would assume that's why he hasn't found his way back despite being charismatic and WWE mopping up talent over the last few years.


----------



## Aedubya

Erik. said:


> I thought he had attitude problems which is why he got released when in WWE?
> 
> I would assume that's why he hasn't found his way back despite being charismatic and WWE mopping up talent over the last few years.


Who?


----------



## Erik.

Aedubya said:


> Who?


Eli Drake. 

Or Shaun Ricker as he was called then.


----------



## Greatsthegreats

that might convince all the merchandise companies worldwide to negotiate with AEW instead


----------



## sjm76

Erik. said:


> I mean, he has himself to blame.


Why, because he refused to embarrass himself by losing to a woman (Tessa Blanchard) who is a lot smaller than he is? That's why he had a falling out with Impact.

In WWE, I heard he had a problem with some of the trainers especially Bill DeMott.


----------



## Erik.

sjm76 said:


> Why, because he refused to embarrass himself by losing to a woman (Tessa Blanchard) who is a lot smaller than he is? That's why he had a falling out with Impact.
> 
> In WWE, I heard he had a problem with some of the trainers especially Bill DeMott.


I thought it was common knowledge that he has a rubbish attitude? 

If not, my bad. Personally think he's all sizzle and no steak. Good on the mic (for a Rock clone) and very charismatic. But don't they already have Ricky Starks for that?


----------



## sjm76

Erik. said:


> I thought it was common knowledge that he has a rubbish attitude?
> 
> If not, my bad. Personally think he's all sizzle and no steak. Good on the mic (for a Rock clone) and very charismatic. But don't they already have Ricky Starks for that?


I'll take Eli Drake all day over Ricky Starks. I'm sure he has a bad attitude because he can't seem to buy a break. He can run circles around a lot of guys on the mic and is pretty good in the ring. I've heard people call him a Rock ripoff but he has his own style and own catchphrases. Also, Starks looks like a skinny geek while Drake looks like a star.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

sjm76 said:


> I'll take Eli Drake all day over Ricky Starks. I'm sure he has a bad attitude because he can't seem to buy a break. He can run circles around a lot of guys on the mic and is pretty good in the ring. I've heard people call him a Rock ripoff but he has his own style and own catchphrases. Also, Starks looks like a skinny geek while Drake looks like a star.


Yeah I would agree that Drake beats Starks considerably in the look department. Not sure how people get Rock rip off from him except for the fact that he has a few catchphrases and is a confident talker. Not like he's running around asking people if they can smell what he's cooking.


----------



## Jazminator

I mentioned Lio Rush as someone I’d like to see in AEW. Well, he recently came out with a long list of “dream” opponents he’d like to face:


Alex Zayne
AJ Gray
Brake Christian
Bushi
Brian Pillman Jr.
Calvin Tankman 
Christian Casanova
Chris Bey
Cody
Chris Jericho
Darby Allin
Danny Limelight
Jordan Oliver
Jungle Boy
Jon Moxley
Kenta
Kota Ibushi
KC Navarro
Lee Moriarty
Myron Reed
Minoru Suzuki
Tetsuya Naito
Orange Cassidy
Penta El Zero M
Starboy Charlie
Sonny Kiss
Top Flight
Trey Miguel
Tre’ LaMar
Taiji Ishimori
That’s a lot of AEW and New Japan wrestlers. Hopefully he joins AEW.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

I would like to see Billie Kay win the womens title and dominate the division and fued with a underdog challenger, I believe in AEW to do this more than I do for WWE to do it seeing that WWE cant do anything right the way it should be


----------



## El Hammerstone

El Hammerstone said:


> RUSH's ROH Contract Expires At The End Of 2020 | Fightful News
> 
> 
> The latest report on RUSH's contract with ROH.
> 
> 
> 
> www.fightful.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could be one to keep an eye on


Welp, apparently Dragon Lee will be headed to the WWE when his ROH contract runs out in December, so Rush (his brother) could be practically guaranteed to join him.









Dragon Lee termina contrato con ROH en diciembre y llegaría a WWE -


Toda la información sobre: Dragon Lee termina contrato con ROH en diciembre y llegaría a WWE WWE le haría una buena oferta al mexicano




www.planetawrestling.com


----------



## Cult03

So it's been a while but here's another one of my world famous lists for Cody to deep dive into. I have to say, it's been satisfying seeing so many from my lists get put on TV. Will Hobbs, Benjamin Carter, Warhorse, Alex Gracia, Ricky Starks, Angel Fashion, Anthony Bowens, Elayna Black and a few others were some standouts. Anyway without further ado, here we go again! Actually, having done this I would say it would be an enjoyable roster entirely on it's own.

*Men*
Moonshine Mantell
1 Called Manders
Adrian Alanis
Bobby Gunns
Channing Decker
Christian Casanova
Darius Lockhart
Edge Stone
KC Navarro
Ken Dixon
Matt Makowski
Rhett Giddins
Robo the Punjabi Lion
SCHAFF
Spike Trivet
Troy Hollywood
Victor Benjamin
Tarik
Caveman Ugg
Jiro Kurushio
Kaito Kiyomiya
Titan
Clint Poe
Prince Agballah
Will Allday
Labron Kozone
Max Castellanos
Sean Legacy
Mike Parrow
Corey McRae
Sam Barbour
Senza Volto
William Eaver

*Women*
Steph DeLander
Giulia
Lady Shani
Bella Van De Velt
Ashley and Steffanie Manukainiu
Jordan Blu
Queen Aminata
Viva Van
Kamilla Kaine
Quinn McKay
Aleah James
Katy Lees AKA Lady Chardonnay
Jayde
Killer Kelly
Mariah May
Millie McKenzie
Myla Grace
Zoe Lucas
Alice Crowley
Bianca Carelli
Lindsay Snow
Hyan
Jaylee
Jenna Van Muscles
Keta Rush
Leyla Hirsch
Maddi Almighty
Madi Wrenkowski
Marti Daniels
Max The Impaler
Rebel Kel
Rok-C
Trish Adora
Vipress

*Tag*
Aussie Open (Kyle Fletcher and Mark Davis
Controversial Inc. (Salazar and Mr. C)
Main State Posse (Aiden Aggro and Dangerkid)
Bear County (Bear Beefcake and Bear Bronson)
The Mane Event (Duke Davis and Ganon Jones Jr.)
The Ugly Ducklings (Lance Lude and Rob Killjoy)
Terrell and Terrence Dudley (D'Von's sons)

Then there's the super obvious signings they absolutely should make from other companies or free agents
*Impact- *Chris Bey, Deonna Purrazzo, Tenille Dashwood, Jordynne Grace, Su Yung and Moose
*MLW- *Hammerstone, Jacob Fatu, Mance Warner, Ross and Marshall Von Erich
*NJPW- *Kazuchika Okada, Kota Ibushi, Kenta
*NWA- *Nick Aldis, Eli Drake, Thunder Rosa
*ROH- *Marty Scurll, Rush, Vinny Marseglia
*Free Agents- *Tessa Blanchard, CM Punk, Karlee Perez, Rezar
*Untrained/Other- *Bronson Rechsteiner, Hafpor Julius Bjornsson, Paige Vanzant, Parker Bordreaux, Steve Borden Jr., Andrea Lee, Gable Steveson, Talisca Reis


----------



## Chip Chipperson

None of my guys on your list Cult. Disappointed.


----------



## Pippen94

Cult03 said:


> So it's been a while but here's another one of my world famous lists for Cody to deep dive into. I have to say, it's been satisfying seeing so many from my lists get put on TV. Will Hobbs, Benjamin Carter, Warhorse, Alex Gracia, Ricky Starks, Angel Fashion, Anthony Bowens, Elayna Black and a few others were some standouts. Anyway without further ado, here we go again! Actually, having done this I would say it would be an enjoyable roster entirely on it's own.
> 
> *Men*
> Moonshine Mantell
> 1 Called Manders
> Adrian Alanis
> Bobby Gunns
> Channing Decker
> Christian Casanova
> Darius Lockhart
> Edge Stone
> KC Navarro
> Ken Dixon
> Matt Makowski
> Rhett Giddins
> Robo the Punjabi Lion
> SCHAFF
> Spike Trivet
> Troy Hollywood
> Victor Benjamin
> Tarik
> Caveman Ugg
> Jiro Kurushio
> Kaito Kiyomiya
> Titan
> Clint Poe
> Prince Agballah
> Will Allday
> Labron Kozone
> Max Castellanos
> Sean Legacy
> Mike Parrow
> Corey McRae
> Sam Barbour
> Senza Volto
> William Eaver
> 
> *Women*
> Steph DeLander
> Giulia
> Lady Shani
> Bella Van De Velt
> Ashley and Steffanie Manukainiu
> Jordan Blu
> Queen Aminata
> Viva Van
> Kamilla Kaine
> Quinn McKay
> Aleah James
> Katy Lees AKA Lady Chardonnay
> Jayde
> Killer Kelly
> Mariah May
> Millie McKenzie
> Myla Grace
> Zoe Lucas
> Alice Crowley
> Bianca Carelli
> Lindsay Snow
> Hyan
> Jaylee
> Jenna Van Muscles
> Keta Rush
> Leyla Hirsch
> Maddi Almighty
> Madi Wrenkowski
> Marti Daniels
> Max The Impaler
> Rebel Kel
> Rok-C
> Trish Adora
> Vipress
> 
> *Tag*
> Aussie Open (Kyle Fletcher and Mark Davis
> Controversial Inc. (Salazar and Mr. C)
> Main State Posse (Aiden Aggro and Dangerkid)
> Bear County (Bear Beefcake and Bear Bronson)
> The Mane Event (Duke Davis and Ganon Jones Jr.)
> The Ugly Ducklings (Lance Lude and Rob Killjoy)
> Terrell and Terrence Dudley (D'Von's sons)
> 
> Then there's the super obvious signings they absolutely should make from other companies or free agents
> *Impact- *Chris Bey, Deonna Purrazzo, Tenille Dashwood, Jordynne Grace, Su Yung and Moose
> *MLW- *Hammerstone, Jacob Fatu, Mance Warner, Ross and Marshall Von Erich
> *NJPW- *Kazuchika Okada, Kota Ibushi, Kenta
> *NWA- *Nick Aldis, Eli Drake, Thunder Rosa
> *ROH- *Marty Scurll, Rush, Vinny Marseglia
> *Free Agents- *Tessa Blanchard, CM Punk, Karlee Perez, Rezar
> *Untrained/Other- *Bronson Rechsteiner, Hafpor Julius Bjornsson, Paige Vanzant, Parker Bordreaux, Steve Borden Jr., Andrea Lee, Gable Steveson, Talisca Reis


Good thing is you can get most of those guys for what Chip pays


----------



## Cult03

Pippen94 said:


> Good thing is you can get most of those guys for what Chip pays


I guess this is better than you yelling "troll"


----------



## Cult03

Chip Chipperson said:


> None of my guys on your list Cult. Disappointed.


I tried to avoid the Aussies because we won't be travelling any time soon, but then I added a bunch of English people so I failed.


----------



## 3venflow

Who are the best fat boy wrestlers out there? I've always found them fun going back to Earthquake. And the Headhunters team (two fat guys who could do moonsaults) who should have made it big in America in the 90s. I'd like to a fatty in AEW who can really go and bring something different. Fallah Bahh is fun but under contract with IMPACT.


----------



## LongPig666

Cult03 said:


> Spike Trivet
> William Eaver


Seriously, *y*_*ou*_ like these guys? Don't get me wrong, I have seen them live a few times and I love 'em but in AEW (don't think the mainstream US crowd would get them), they are pretty much for British Indy fans only I think! Chuck Mambo and Danny Duggan could join them;









> *Tag*
> Aussie Open (Kyle Fletcher and Mark Davis)


Even though AEW is Tag heavy, these guys would rise through the ranks quickly. Can't praise these guys enough. Kyle has been on RevPro recently against Ospreay. Very talented.


----------



## El Hammerstone

3venflow said:


> Who are the best fat boy wrestlers out there? I've always found them fun going back to Earthquake. And the Headhunters team (two fat guys who could do moonsaults) who should have made it big in America in the 90s. I'd like to a fatty in AEW who can really go and bring something different. Fallah Bahh is fun but under contract with IMPACT.


They're not on the same level of "fat boy" wrestlers, but Bear Country could fit the mold well enough.


----------



## Cult03

LongPig666 said:


> Seriously, *y*_*ou*_ like these guys? Don't get me wrong, I have seen them live a few times and I love 'em but in AEW (don't think the mainstream US crowd would get them), they are pretty much for British Indy fans only I think! Chuck Mambo and Danny Duggan could join them;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though AEW is Tag heavy, these guys would rise through the ranks quickly. Can't praise these guys enough. Kyle has been on RevPro recently against Ospreay. Very talented.


Both of them kind of entertain me on the mic for the most part. Eaver gives me early odd Bray Wyatt/Monk-like vibes and Spike is what Kip Sabian would be if he wasn't an awkward dork on the mic. I see both of them as managers or part time wrestlers with a group or tag team though. 

Aussie Open are great and I'd love to see more Aussies getting world wide recognition. Our pool isn't as strong as yours (I love the British scene) but there's definitely a fair bit of quality out there in Australia


----------



## Cult03

3venflow said:


> Who are the best fat boy wrestlers out there? I've always found them fun going back to Earthquake. And the Headhunters team (two fat guys who could do moonsaults) who should have made it big in America in the 90s. I'd like to a fatty in AEW who can really go and bring something different. Fallah Bahh is fun but under contract with IMPACT.


Hmm off the top of my head Gino Gambino (is he still wrestling?), Caveman Ugg, Montana Black, Dave and Zane Dawson, Calvin Tankman and Willie Mack I guess. And El Hammerstone has it right with Bear County


----------



## Klitschko

Super Dragon

I dont give a damn how old he is, or if he shows up looking like a whale again. I need to see the greatest wrestler of all time give a Psycho Driver to someone, just once. Fuck, I wouldn't even care if he answered Cody's challenge and lost. I just want him on my television once. Oh and we need to have the legendary Super Dragon fan at ringside too.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Cult03 said:


> Hmm off the top of my head Gino Gambino (is he still wrestling?)


Haha about that, he was outed as a potential paedophile when the sexual harassment movement started.

It's been heavily rumoured for years and allegedly true that he likes girls 13-15 but I've never met the guy so must reiterate it's all alleged and he could be innocent.




Klitschko said:


> Super Dragon
> 
> I dont give a damn how old he is, or if he shows up looking like a whale again. I need to see the greatest wrestler of all time give a Psycho Driver to someone, just once. Fuck, I wouldn't even care if he answered Cody's challenge and lost. I just want him on my television once. Oh and we need to have the legendary Super Dragon fan at ringside too.


Got to see him in my first ever live wrestling match. Would mark for a curbstomp on Marko/OC


----------



## Klitschko

Chip Chipperson said:


> Got to see him in my first ever live wrestling match. Would mark for a curbstomp on Marko/OC


And you just became my favorite poster on here haha. 

I would legit pay money to see that. Can you imagine that stiff bastard fighting OC? He would break OC in half haha.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

What if Becky Lynch just decides to jump ship? In which would being Seth over too


----------



## Cult03

Chip Chipperson said:


> Haha about that, he was outed as a potential paedophile when the sexual harassment movement started.
> 
> It's been heavily rumoured for years and allegedly true that he likes girls 13-15 but I've never met the guy so must reiterate it's all alleged and he could be innocent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got to see him in my first ever live wrestling match. Would mark for a curbstomp on Marko/OC


Well he can fuck right off then. Last I saw he was commentating on NJPW shows, so I imagine he's been cancelled after that?


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Cult03 said:


> Well he can fuck right off then. Last I saw he was commentating on NJPW shows, so I imagine he's been cancelled after that?


I think he still has his NJPW gig oddly enough. Nobody has any real evidence against him it's all just rumours but it comes from trustworthy sources.


----------



## sjm76

Someone already mentioned them but I'd also like to see the former Authors of Pain, Akam and Rezar, in AEW when Akam is over his injury. They have a unique look and I'd like to see them join the tag division.


----------



## Cult03

sjm76 said:


> Someone already mentioned them but I'd also like to see the former Authors of Pain, Akam and Rezar, in AEW when Akam is over his injury. They have a unique look and I'd like to see them join the tag division.


If not AOP, at least Rezar. He's a legit beast


----------



## La Parka

Wrestling needs more fat guy wrestlers.

I’m not talkin Kevin Owens. I’m talking Yokozuna! I want to see a big bastard out there every week!


----------



## One Shed

La Parka said:


> Wrestling needs more fat guy wrestlers.
> 
> I’m not talkin Kevin Owens. I’m talking Yokozuna! I want to see a big bastard out there every week!


Too bad Jake Carter (Vader's son) never took off.


----------



## El Hammerstone

I'm not sure if I've mentioned him, but I'll take this opportunity to say Shane Mercer


----------



## Aedubya

Ben Carter has joined WWE according to Miro
Pity, I was certain he was gonna challenge for the TNT soon


----------



## BuckshotLarry

El Hammerstone said:


> I'm not sure if I've mentioned him, but I'll take this opportunity to say Shane Mercer


His shitty walkouts ruined the rest of the video for me. Bet he's got the charisma of my left bollock.


----------



## Aedubya

sjm76 said:


> Someone already mentioned them but I'd also like to see the former Authors of Pain, Akam and Rezar, in AEW when Akam is over his injury. They have a unique look and I'd like to see them join the tag division.


I think this is certain to happen
I also predict a storyline, Hobbs joins TeamTaz and they all decimate Darby , maybe even costing him his place at Full Gear v Cody and have him on the injury list for a few weeks

On his returning Dynamite - with TeamTaz standing in the ring talking smack, Darby will come out and say he wants to take on all 3....but not alone he got some backup courtesy of the SAS

Who are the SAS u say? It's only SUNNY & SELMANI (formerly the Authors Of Pain) and they all hit the ring and clear house

TeamTaz v Darby & the SAS headlining a Dynamite (not the Revolution PPV as it's too far away)

Thank me later


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Aedubya said:


> I think this is certain to happen
> I also predict a storyline, Hobbs joins TeamTaz and they all decimate Darby , maybe even costing him his place at Full Gear v Cody and have on the long term injury list
> 
> On his returning Dynamite - with TeamTaz standing in the ring talking smack, Darby will come out and say he wants to take on all 3....but not alone he got some backup courtesy of the SAS
> 
> Who are the SAS u say? It's only SUNNY & SELMANI (formerly the Authors Of Pain) and they all hit the ring and clear house
> 
> TeamTaz v Darby & the SAS headlining a Dynamite (not the Revolution PPV as it's too far away)
> 
> Thank me later


And then Sting can drop from the rafters with a baseball bat and smash Cage with it. Mick Foley can come out and be in Team Taz's corner.

Mick Foley Vs Sting first PPV of 2021.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Fire Sting, AJ Syles, Robert Roode, Samoa Joe, Joseph Parks, Zelina Vega, Kevin Nash, Jeff Jarrett, Kurt Angle and everybody of the TNA alumni in WWE rn and have them go back home to Impact!










Billie Kay to Impact as well 🥵🥵


----------



## Smark1995

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Fire Sting, AJ Syles, Robert Roode, Samoa Joe, Joseph Parks, Zelina Vega, Kevin Nash, Jeff Jarrett, Kurt Angle and everybody of the TNA alumni in WWE rn and have them go back home to Impact!
> 
> View attachment 92131
> 
> 
> Billie Kay to Impact as well 🥵🥵


Stop this stupid trolling! It's not funny and nobody gives a shit about Billie Kay


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Smark1995 said:


> Stop this stupid trolling! It's not funny and nobody gives a shit about Billie Kay


Its NOT trolling its my ideals! If you dont agree, whatever but what you are doing is what is called Flaming.

I have every right to express my ideals freely I dont give a shit what you think and Im only going to tell you once seeing that Im gonna ignore you if you dont have anything nice to say.


----------



## omaroo

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Its NOT trolling its my ideals! If you dont agree, whatever but what you are doing is what is called Flaming.
> 
> I have every right to express my ideals freely I dont give a shit what you think and Im only going to tell you once seeing that Im gonna ignore you if you dont have anything nice to say.


Pretty obvious your trolling.

Mentioning Billie Kay any chance you can get.

She sucks btw.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Respect my ideals or fuck you! Im not responding to toxic people so dont even waste your time! 

I would absolutely love to see Billie go to AEW or Impact in which resonates with the conversation, unlike some recent's derailing stupidity


----------



## Mercian

Sebastian Bach please

"Ratt album on a pole match" with Vince Neil as the referee at Full Gear


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Oh since we are doing musicians! RAMMSTEIN!! 🇩🇪


----------



## PhilThePain

I'd like to see Ben Carter in AEW when his WWE contract is done sometime in 2025.


----------



## midgetlover69

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Respect my ideals or fuck you! Im not responding to toxic people so dont even waste your time!
> 
> I would absolutely love to see Billie go to AEW or Impact in which resonates with the conversation, unlike some recent's derailing stupidity


Tell him! 👏


----------



## Chip Chipperson

omaroo said:


> Pretty obvious your trolling.
> 
> Mentioning Billie Kay any chance you can get.
> 
> *She sucks btw.*


Whoa, lets not say things we can't take back now.

Billie Kay as a 19-20 year old still holds the record for best women's match I ever saw live. Her and Madison Eagles tore it up for about 15-20 minutes at a dog track function hall of all places in front of about 110-120 people.

If AEW signed her she'd instantly be one of the best women's wrestlers they have and would be number 1 with a fair bit of distance in the charisma department.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Chip Chipperson said:


> Whoa, lets not say things we can't take back now.
> 
> Billie Kay as a 19-20 year old still holds the record for best women's match I ever saw live. Her and Madison Eagles tore it up for about 15-20 minutes at a dog track function hall of all places in front of about 110-120 people.
> 
> If AEW signed her she'd instantly be one of the best women's wrestlers they have and would be number 1 with a fair bit of distance in the charisma department.


Exactly! And would she would be utilized properly too! 










Billie Kay to AEW!


----------



## Chip Chipperson

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Exactly! And would she would be utilized properly too!
> 
> View attachment 92152
> 
> 
> Billie Kay to AEW!


Disagree entirely. They'd probably pair her up with Marko Stunt and write some dumb angle where they're dating


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Chip Chipperson said:


> Disagree entirely. They'd probably pair her up with Marko Stunt and write some dumb angle where they're dating


Billie could step on him 😂😂

Id debut Billie with her mask as Dr Britt Baker's new assistant, Britt would be champion by then.. Billie would turn on Britt turning Britt face and take the title.

Then push Billie as a dominant champion for a while with Britt chasing the title, have a fued between Britt and Billie


----------



## Aedubya

Deonna Purrazo signs with Impact full time


----------



## Ozell Gray

Not surprised about Deonna Purrazzo signing with Impact long term because she probably saw how bad AEW’s women’s division is and decided to stay in Impact.

Funny that AEW has a bigger budget but yet the Knockouts division is better than AEW’s women’s division.


----------



## Creative name

Shame Mance Warner can’t get out of his MLW deal


----------



## 3venflow

Marty Scurll removed from the ROH roster page. Could he be AEW bound or will that accusation against him (still unproven) cause them to hesitate?


----------



## Aedubya

There's Ortons title rein awarded to him for signing his new deal

Him signing for AEW would've been unreal


----------



## yeahright2

3venflow said:


> Marty Scurll removed from the ROH roster page. Could he be AEW bound or will that accusation against him (still unproven) cause them to hesitate?


I like Scurll, but I´m not sure I want to see him in AEW.. Not without them thinning the heard first.
As for the accusations -The Elite are supposed to be his friends, and if we´ve learned anything, Friendship means everything in All Friends Wrestling, so if they ARE his friends (which I´m not sure they are.. they´re the ones who convinced him to sign a new ROH deal, and almost immediately left him hanging while they went and started AEW), it shouldn´t matter, as long as nothing is proved yet.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Aedubya said:


> There's Ortons title rein awarded to him for signing his new deal
> 
> Him signing for AEW would've been unreal


Imagine Orton confronting Cody for the TNT belt! That would have been pretty cool


----------



## RiverFenix

Rampage Brown signed on with NXT UK. He's a guy I've mentioned in the past here that I thought AEW should have brought in. He might have been one of the guys who didn't want to move Stateside. I get the pandemic is a hurdle right now, but AEW is really missing out on Brit talent. I mean they have PAC, Kip Sabian and that's it. 

Also I'd love for AEW to bring in Daga. He was released by Impact recently upon request - so likely is already landing somewhere. Probably going wherever Tessa ends up. 

If Death Triangle is no longer going to be a thing, uniting PAC and Daga given their DG teaming history wouldn't be the worst thing.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Rampage Brown signed on with NXT UK. He's a guy I've mentioned in the past here that I thought AEW should have brought in. He might have been one of the guys who didn't want to move Stateside. I get the pandemic is a hurdle right now, but AEW is really missing out on Brit talent. I mean they have PAC, Kip Sabian and that's it.
> 
> Also I'd love for AEW to bring in Daga. He was released by Impact recently upon request - so likely is already landing somewhere. Probably going wherever Tessa ends up.
> 
> If Death Triangle is no longer going to be a thing, uniting PAC and Daga given their DG teaming history wouldn't be the worst thing.


When is Pac coming back? He didnt get much time to build up anything before his injury so hopefully he will get a good chance to so when he comes back, Pac often goes as that forgotten star made in NXT.. I remember how WWE just buried him, he could have won that IC title and did something out of it but nope they just buried him.. And for what? More Miz? 😒


----------



## El Hammerstone

He's finishing up his indie dates very soon and the WWE has interest; up there with the likes of Will Ospreay as far as high flying prowess, not to mention he's a legit rock star.

Edit: Reportedly, he's already signed a contract with the WWE as of today


----------



## JasmineAEW

My new list, in order of preference:
1. Sting
2. Tessa Blanchard
3. Motor City Machine Guns (not sure of their Impact contract status)
4. Marty Scurll
5. Leo Rush

Also, my “No thank you” list, in order of wrestlers I least want to see
1. Enzo
2. Ryback
3. Matt Cardona (I think his AEW contract is up)
4. Mr. Kennedy
5. RVD


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

ALLIE KAT


----------



## shandcraig

Chip Chipperson said:


> Disagree entirely. They'd probably pair her up with Marko Stunt and write some dumb angle where they're dating


better story than big guys selling for him


----------



## Piers

The Wolves.

But I believe Richards is retired.


----------



## Aedubya

Marti Belle has just left NWA


----------



## Aedubya

Ethan Page Currently Set To Be Free Agent Very Soon


Impact Wrestling is filming their last set of television tapings of 2020 this week. Unless Ethan Page signs a new deal with the company, he will not be




www.google.com


----------



## LongPig666

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Rampage Brown signed on with NXT UK.


Understandable, for the money. He's nearly 40 and been working all over the place for dozens and dozens of small UK promotions. He has really weak mic skills but that won't matter at NXT UK.



Chip Chipperson said:


> If AEW signed her she'd instantly be one of the best women's wrestlers they have and would be number 1 with a fair bit of distance in the charisma department.


Not sure if your being sarcastic or not!!


----------



## Aedubya

LongPig666 said:


> Understandable, for the money. He's nearly 40 and been working all over the place for dozens and dozens of small UK promotions. He has really weak mic skills but that won't matter at NXT UK.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if your being sarcastic or not!!


Who u on about?
Ethan Page??


----------



## Jersey

Victoria, and Melina


----------



## RiverFenix

Gzim Selmani(Rezar) and Sunny Dhinsa(Akam) are both done their 90 day no-compete on Dec 4th. They'd be great with Jake Roberts and Lance Archer. Or bring them in separate one with Jake, other with Taz or Dark Order, or Tully.


----------



## Aedubya

Aedubya said:


> I think this is certain to happen
> I also predict a storyline, Hobbs joins TeamTaz and they all decimate Darby , maybe even costing him his place at Full Gear v Cody and have him on the injury list for a few weeks
> 
> On his returning Dynamite - with TeamTaz standing in the ring talking smack, Darby will come out and say he wants to take on all 3....but not alone he got some backup courtesy of the SAS
> 
> Who are the SAS u say? It's only SUNNY & SELMANI (formerly the Authors Of Pain) and they all hit the ring and clear house
> 
> TeamTaz v Darby & the SAS headlining a Dynamite (not the Revolution PPV as it's too far away)
> 
> Thank me later


The SAS


----------



## 3venflow

IMPACT is bleeding talent. The Rascalz are WWE bound while Taya Valkyrie and Ethan Page are about to leave.

AEW apparently have an interest in Page (his partner is staying in IMPACT though), not sure about Taya. Perhaps her and Tessa doing an invasion angle would kickstart the AEW's women's division.



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Gzim Selmani(Rezar) and Sunny Dhinsa(Akam) are both done their 90 day no-compete on Dec 4th. They'd be great with Jake Roberts and Lance Archer. Or bring them in separate one with Jake, other with Taz or Dark Order, or Tully.


AEW's tag division is deep but lacks imposing monster teams, especially since Butcher & Blade have barely been pushed. So these two could be good additions with someone like Jake or Taz in the Ellering role.


----------



## El Hammerstone

I'd definitely try to snag Ethan Page, with the aim of reforming the North if/when Josh Alexander leaves Impact; worst case scenario, you can't get Josh, and simply continue forward with Page on his own, who is a very solid talent in his own right.

As for AEW trimming the fat, I've been echoing this sentiment for months, so I see no point in doing so again; though it's pretty agreed upon as to the talent that qualifies as the "fat".


----------



## RiverFenix

AEW will surely have interest in Taya. She's been in more than a few BTE skits - especially during quarantine when BTE was California based. WWE will be interested as well - it will depend on what she wants. WWE she'd probably just be a valet and then just a cog in the women's division machine. Taya would have been great as the female member in Inner Circle at it's peak. Put her with Jack Evans and Angelico, or with Griff and Pillman as one of The Blondes.


----------



## Ozell Gray

3venflow said:


> IMPACT is bleeding talent. The Rascalz are WWE bound while Taya Valkyrie and Ethan Page are about to leave.
> 
> AEW apparently have an interest in Page (his partner is staying in IMPACT though), not sure about Taya. Perhaps her and Tessa doing an invasion angle would kickstart the AEW's women's division.


Ethan Page is a TNA mark so there's more of a chance of him re-signing then leaving and Taya Valkyrie likely re-signs as well since she's in a tag team with Rosemary from what I hear and plus she likes being in Impact fromm what she's said. You don't know if either are leaving and I doubt either leaves myself considering what Taya said in the Chris Can Vliet interview with her being happy where she is and Ethan being a mark for the company he's with so I wouldn't get too happy if I were you. Tessa Blanchard has a 99% chance of never showing up in AEW with her attitude problems and racism.


----------



## 3venflow

Ozell Gray said:


> Ethan Page is a TNA mark so there's more of a chance of him re-signing then leaving and Taya Valkyrie likely re-signs as well since she's in a tag team with Rosemary from what I hear and plus she likes being in Impact fromm what she's said. You don't know if either are leaving


No I don't but the indications are that they are leaving since IMPACT has filmed its last TV for 2020 and no new deals have been offered, so both might want paid work and AEW has an interest in Page, where he could earn more money than in a declining IMPACT.









Impact Wrestling To Lose Several Top Stars This Week?


Ethan Page and Taya Valkyrie head the list of Impact wrestlers whose contracts are up.




whatculture.com







> and I doubt either leaves myself considering what Taya said in the Chris Can Vliet interview with her being happy where she is and Ethan being a mark for the company he's with so I wouldn't get too happy if I were you.


I honestly couldn't care less if they don't show up, I only mentioned them because of the aforementioned story. So I have no personal investment in them joining, whereas you seem quite eager for them _not_ to join. AEW has better talent than both, but both might be worthwhile additions in the eyes of upper management, since they are expanding the roster for the new show. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Ozell Gray

3venflow said:


> No I don't but the indications are that they are leaving since IMPACT has filmed its last TV for 2020 and no new deals have been offered, so both might want paid work and AEW has an interest in Page, where he could earn more money than in a declining IMPACT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impact Wrestling To Lose Several Top Stars This Week?
> 
> 
> Ethan Page and Taya Valkyrie head the list of Impact wrestlers whose contracts are up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whatculture.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly couldn't care less if they don't show up, I only mentioned them because of the aforementioned story. So I have no personal investment in them joining, whereas you seem quite eager for them _not_ to join. AEW has better talent than both, but both might be worthwhile additions in the eyes of upper management, since they are expanding the roster for the new show. 🤷‍♂️


Contracts expiring doesn't mean there's "indications" of them leaving and they could be getting offered new contracts right now for all we know. "Declining Impact"? I don't watch Impact so I can't speak about their product but everything I've read says they're a profitable company. Ethan is a mark for Impact so it's more likely he re-signs with them then leave and Taya has said she likes her position in there as well.

The story you posted only talks about their contracts expiring not about them leaving (no one knows if they're leaving or not). I never said I didn't want them to join. I only pointed out that you got too excited over something that hasn't happened and more likely than not won't happen. They could sign with AEW or they could re-sign with Impact. The point is you don't know what they're going to do neither do I.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

ALLIE KAT


----------



## Cult03

Another list? Why not, AEW seems to be enjoying them. There might be some doubles in here and I haven't found many new tag teams that I haven't previously listed.

*Men*
Kaito Kiyomiya
Cam Carter
Labron Kozone
Sean Legacy
Gable Steveson
Cameron Cole
Will Allday
1 Called Manders
AJ Gray
Christian Casanova
Daniel Eads
Darius Carter
Deonn Rusman
Shogun Jackson Stone
Matt Makowski
Prince Agballah
Sam Adonis
Treehouse Lee
Shigehiro Irie
Teddy Goodz

*Women*
Maki Itoh
Chelsea Durden
Sofia Castillo
Queen Aminata
Lacey Ryan
Kasey Catal
Miranda Gordy
Reka Tehaka
Vert Vixen
Gia Roman

*Tag Teams*
The Pillars of Destiny (Paul Titan and Hunter Grey)


----------



## go stros

3venflow said:


> IMPACT is bleeding talent. The Rascalz are WWE bound while Taya Valkyrie and Ethan Page are about to leave.
> 
> AEW apparently have an interest in Page (his partner is staying in IMPACT though), not sure about Taya. Perhaps her and Tessa doing an invasion angle would kickstart the AEW's women's division.


Bleeding? Its just a scratch. Impact's talent get raided every year and they are always able to replace them and build up new talent. The Rascalz have run there course. Page isn't much with out Josh. A mid carder at best in singles. Taya while she has done everything I think she's the only real loss if she were to leave. She would be a great addition to any roster.


----------



## Aedubya

Taya is a cert for WWE


----------



## RiverFenix

go stros said:


> Bleeding? Its just a scratch. Impact's talent get raided every year and they are always able to replace them and build up new talent. The Rascalz have run there course. Page isn't much with out Josh. A mid carder at best in singles. Taya while she has done everything I think she's the only real loss if she were to leave. She would be a great addition to any roster.


Sami Callihan I believe is up as well.


----------



## go stros

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Sami Callihan I believe is up as well.


he would be a loss and a great addition to any roster


----------



## yeahright2

It Taya goes anywhere, it´ll be to WWE since she´s married to Morrison


----------



## Dickhead1990

I would actually like to see Joe Hendry in AEW at some point. I've followed him on the UK scene periodically and love his spoof videos. He can also go well in the ring too and has many years ahead of him. I know that he's in ROH right now, but I see AEW as a better fit.

EDIT: Also the mention above about Sami Callaghan too! That guy is a beast! I do worry that all of Impact's main event talent moves to AEW.


----------



## The Wood

I’ve refrained from posting in here, because honestly I’d rather see talent go to places where they are going to be used better. That being said, seeing Primo mentioned in another thread, I think The Colons (Carly, Eddie & Orlando) would actually be good signings for AEW. Put them in a program with SCU and have some life shine underneath.


----------



## Gumpertthedrunkard

Jay Lethal, Walter, Jeff Cobb, Pete Dunne


----------



## VIP86

more joshi wrestlers, just to trigger jim cornette

seriously though i'd love to see the NJPW wrestlers on dynamite, a lot of them


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Watched Tessa on a tour of Australia here on Sunday (Video of course). She's amazing and AEW NEED her


----------



## phatbob426

The Dawsons


----------



## Wrassle

Weasslemen & Sexy Starr


----------



## RiverFenix

So about Rezar and Akam being a possibility...

_“I had surgery on my neck, had two discs fused up. I went back to do more extra work. I spoke to Regal and he said ‘You’re kind of a liability.’ I got booked as an extra for NXT and they wanted me to work with the Authors of Pain, and I said no. I didn’t have anything to lose except my life and career.”_​​_“They’re super big, and it was two-on-one, me and another extra versus one guy. He had already hurt somebody — Anthony Bowens — he powerbombed one onto Bowens’ head. I said to him, ‘What moves do you think you’re going to do to us.’ He said, ‘What does it matter?’ I was just curious. He said, ‘I’ll probably do this, powerbomb the other guy onto you, DVD you guys.’ I looked at, looked at Scotty 2 Hotty [agent for the match] and was like, ‘Nope, not doing it. I had this neck surgery.’ It turned into ‘don’t take the booking then.’ I was like, ‘you don’t even have to pay me. I’ll drive back to Atlanta and be okay with it. Don’t ever book me again, we tried, I’ll get in the ring with anyone else. Put me with guys who aren’t going to hurt me.’”_​








AEW Star Refused To Work With AOP Because They Would Hurt Him


WWE released the Authors Of Pain from their WWE contracts, and this was a bit of a shocking move. Rezar had just healed up from an injury, and it appeared




www.ringsidenews.com





Explains why they were released. In addition to always being injured themselves, it sounds like they didn't seem to give a shit about the people they were in the ring with - at least the "jobbers".


----------



## La Parka

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> So about Rezar and Akam being a possibility...
> 
> _“I had surgery on my neck, had two discs fused up. I went back to do more extra work. I spoke to Regal and he said ‘You’re kind of a liability.’ I got booked as an extra for NXT and they wanted me to work with the Authors of Pain, and I said no. I didn’t have anything to lose except my life and career.”_​​_“They’re super big, and it was two-on-one, me and another extra versus one guy. He had already hurt somebody — Anthony Bowens — he powerbombed one onto Bowens’ head. I said to him, ‘What moves do you think you’re going to do to us.’ He said, ‘What does it matter?’ I was just curious. He said, ‘I’ll probably do this, powerbomb the other guy onto you, DVD you guys.’ I looked at, looked at Scotty 2 Hotty [agent for the match] and was like, ‘Nope, not doing it. I had this neck surgery.’ It turned into ‘don’t take the booking then.’ I was like, ‘you don’t even have to pay me. I’ll drive back to Atlanta and be okay with it. Don’t ever book me again, we tried, I’ll get in the ring with anyone else. Put me with guys who aren’t going to hurt me.’”_​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AEW Star Refused To Work With AOP Because They Would Hurt Him
> 
> 
> WWE released the Authors Of Pain from their WWE contracts, and this was a bit of a shocking move. Rezar had just healed up from an injury, and it appeared
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ringsidenews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Explains why they were released. In addition to always being injured themselves, it sounds like they didn't seem to give a shit about the people they were in the ring with - at least the "jobbers".


Imagine not hiring a team that looks like AOP because of QT Marshall.

All friends wrestling should be trademarked by this company already


----------



## RiverFenix

La Parka said:


> Imagine not hiring a team that looks like AOP because of QT Marshall.
> 
> All friends wrestling should be trademarked by this company already


More like not hiring them because they are unsafe and even reckless. Also note in that botched powerbomb spot AEW's Anthony Bowens was one of the enhancement guys. As a company you have to worry about all your workers, not just the top of the card guys. AoP looked down their noses at the "jobbers" and didn't take care of them.


----------



## Aedubya

Yeah, AOP v Sting would be great


----------



## Cult03

After that disgusting power bomb spot, how many more people (other than themselves) did they injure?


----------



## Aedubya

I think WWE are playing a game here btw
This 3rd member of The Rascalz thats apparently thinking about 'e or AEW is just a BS exercise.

he has all but signed with WWE but they are just playing it out to make it look like he rejected AEW after negotiations


----------



## Aedubya

Mance Warner is actively pursuing an AEW spot


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Carlito


----------



## 3venflow

Would Aleister Black be a good signing for AEW? Sounds like he could be on the chopping block. Heyman loves him, Vince doesn't.

Seems like someone who could refresh the Dark Order maybe?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1342223788260417545








Aleister Black Is No Longer Brought Up In WWE Creative


Aleister Black's name doesn't come up anymore on television. He was sent to SmackDown and soon vanished. What's going on with the former NXT Champion?




www.ringsidenews.com


----------



## Aedubya

Zicky Dice Says He's About To Become The Hottest Free Agent In Entertainment - Wrestling Inc.


NWA star Zicky Dice has been counting down the days until he’s a free agent as his contract expires on the final day of the year. Dice took to Twitter this morning and asked fans to tag where they want to see him end up after he’s free from his NWA obligations later this week. […]




www.wrestlinginc.com


----------



## RiverFenix

FWIW Zicky Dice has played in with the AEW "Among Us" twitch gamers. He's annoying AF as a character, but maybe that's a good thing. I wouldn't want to see him pushed, but he'd be a solid undercard character.


----------



## Shleppy

I’d like to see both Brock Lesnar and Paul Heyman in AEW but it feels like it’s unrealistic


----------



## TKO Wrestling

3venflow said:


> Would Aleister Black be a good signing for AEW? Sounds like he could be on the chopping block. Heyman loves him, Vince doesn't.
> 
> Seems like someone who could refresh the Dark Order maybe?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1342223788260417545
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aleister Black Is No Longer Brought Up In WWE Creative
> 
> 
> Aleister Black's name doesn't come up anymore on television. He was sent to SmackDown and soon vanished. What's going on with the former NXT Champion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ringsidenews.com


Dude needs to wear pants instead of trunks if he isn’t going to work on his legs in the weight room but, other than that little detail, Tommy End is exactly the type of talent that AEW should go after.


----------



## TKO Wrestling

Aedubya said:


> I think WWE are playing a game here btw
> This 3rd member of The Rascalz thats apparently thinking about 'e or AEW is just a BS exercise.
> 
> he has all but signed with WWE but they are just playing it out to make it look like he rejected AEW after negotiations


I doubt the 4 people that actually care about the rascals are living in total suspense right now!!!!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I don't know if I want Tommy End in AEW

he's ok, but I dunno - might fit NJPW more at this time?


----------



## RiverFenix

Tommy End would be great in AEW. When he was signed, he mentioned how he never really aspired to wrestle for the WWE. If it happened it happened but he wouldn't deem himself as success of failure depending on working for wwe. He was happy to carve out a career in the European indies. 

I think Japan would have interest in Tommy End as well though. Just the same he could stay in WWE for the money. His booking was great in NXT - just another guy lost in the numbers of the main roster. 

Tommy End vs Jon Moxley
Tommy End vs Kenny Omega
Tommy End vs PAC
Tommy End vs Cody
Tommy End vs Max Friedman
Tommy End vs Lance Archer 
...

Yes Please.


----------



## Aedubya

Just watched Zicky Dice for the first time on that most recent NWA Shockwave show they have been putting out 

No thanks

Was strange only now seeing Rosa lose her belt to Deeb too! Lol


----------



## RiverFenix

Aedubya said:


> Just watched Zicky Dice for the first time on that most recent NWA Shockwave show they have been putting out
> 
> No thanks


Outlandish!!


----------



## Geeee

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> More like not hiring them because they are unsafe and even reckless. Also note in that botched powerbomb spot AEW's Anthony Bowens was one of the enhancement guys. As a company you have to worry about all your workers, not just the top of the card guys. AoP looked down their noses at the "jobbers" and didn't take care of them.


It's kind of interesting because of everyone in AEW, The Acclaimed are probably the most disrespectful to Dark jobbers. They just go in there and squash them and humiliate them before and after the match LOL


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Geeee said:


> It's kind of interesting because of everyone in AEW, The Acclaimed are probably the most disrespectful to Dark jobbers. They just go in there and squash them and humiliate them before and after the match LOL


they’re still safe though - i mean, both were jobbers up until 2 months ago


----------



## The Phantom

Mayu.


----------



## Geeee

LifeInCattleClass said:


> they’re still safe though - i mean, both were jobbers up until 2 months ago


Who knows maybe Max Caster will lose a future opportunity because he sucked the wrong person's fingers on Dark LOL


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Geeee said:


> Who knows maybe Max Caster will lose a future opportunity because he sucked the wrong person's fingers on Dark LOL


lol - he’s gotta stop that wiping thing   

then again... it is a super heelish thing


----------



## Klitschko

Ryback and Tessa for me.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Klitschko said:


> Ryback and Tessa for me.


Ryback? Now there is a name i didn’t think anybody would ask for


----------



## Klitschko

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Ryback? Now there is a name i didn’t think anybody would ask for


Genuine 290 pounder. Intense. Badass power oriented moveset. And has shown he can get over with the fans if booked properly. But then again, I really love big roided up wrestlers because it reminds me of the old days.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Klitschko said:


> Genuine 290 pounder. Intense. Badass power oriented moveset. And has shown he can get over with the fans if booked properly. But then again, I really love big roided up wrestlers because it reminds me of the old days.


lol, can’t fault those points


----------



## Dickhead1990

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Tommy End would be great in AEW. When he was signed, he mentioned how he never really aspired to wrestle for the WWE. If it happened it happened but he wouldn't deem himself as success of failure depending on working for wwe. He was happy to carve out a career in the European indies.
> 
> I think Japan would have interest in Tommy End as well though. Just the same he could stay in WWE for the money. His booking was great in NXT - just another guy lost in the numbers of the main roster.
> 
> Tommy End vs Jon Moxley
> Tommy End vs Kenny Omega
> Tommy End vs PAC
> Tommy End vs Cody
> Tommy End vs Max Friedman
> Tommy End vs Lance Archer
> ...
> 
> Yes Please.


I completely agree! I have to say that the one thing WWE did well for him is actually giving him a decent new name for once!

Tommy End was great on the UK scene and was great in NXT too. I see his style fitting AEW to a tee.

I would also like to see Zack Gibson make the jump too. The guy is a genuine heat magnet and could really rile up and audience. Plus, he's good on the mic too. I haven't seen his NXT UK stuff, but I've seen him on a few UK indies and marked him for big things. He's like MJF, but scouse.


----------



## Aedubya

Aedubya said:


> I think WWE are playing a game here btw
> This 3rd member of The Rascalz thats apparently thinking about 'e or AEW is just a BS exercise.
> 
> he has all but signed with WWE but they are just playing it out to make it look like he rejected AEW after negotiations


What happened here?


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Enzo Amore, Eli Drake, Zicky Dice for mic work. Taya and Kamille Brickhouse to bolster the womens division. Shlak because he brings something a little different.


----------



## zaz102

CM Punk. Maybe unrealistic, but honestly I think he's the only guy that would get me hyped.


----------



## 3venflow

It's gonna be WWE if not AEW who gets him sooner or later.

6'4", 250lbs, the look, mic skills - why has no one broke the bank yet?


----------



## RiverFenix

3venflow said:


> It's gonna be WWE if not AEW who gets him sooner or later.
> 
> 6'4", 250lbs, the look, mic skills - why has no one broke the bank yet?


I believe he just re-signed with MLW "long term". He's tried out for WWE 3x now, so he obviously sees them as his end game but bet on himself and MLW a bit with his last re-signing to get enough buzz at the end of it to get better than a entry level developmental deal from WWE. After last tryout failed to secure a developmental deal he reimagined himself, cut his hair and focused on bulking up - that bulk really limits him in ring. He's not agile like Cage is, but more like later career Scott Steiner.


----------



## TD Stinger

I saw a report earlier that WWE was looking into some Impact talent whose contracts were coming up.

Along the way I found out that Jordynne Grace's contract (unless it's changed) expires in May of this year.

Jordynne Grace Reveals Contract End Date, Career Goal and More in Twitter Q&A | 411MANIA 

If they could get her away from Impact and possible WWE, she'd be a great addition to the Women's Division (if they take it more seriously).


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

ALLIE KAT


----------



## Ozell Gray

They haven’t even used the people they do have correctly so bringing in more guys is a bad idea.


----------



## RiverFenix

A preemptive "zero interest" in Marty Scurll.


----------



## imscotthALLIN

EC3 just for the exposure but AEW is too goofy, they’d ruin him quicker than the E did. EC3 would be a good TNT belt holder. Great promo, good wrestler, isn’t a complete goofball...so I guess he wouldn’t fit in there after all.


----------



## famicommander

TD Stinger said:


> I saw a report earlier that WWE was looking into some Impact talent whose contracts were coming up.
> 
> Along the way I found out that Jordynne Grace's contract (unless it's changed) expires in May of this year.
> 
> Jordynne Grace Reveals Contract End Date, Career Goal and More in Twitter Q&A | 411MANIA
> 
> If they could get her away from Impact and possible WWE, she'd be a great addition to the Women's Division (if they take it more seriously).


Her husband is currently booking the ROH women's division and running the ROH dojo, so Grace might end up there if she doesn't sign back with Impact.


----------



## shandcraig

imscotthALLIN said:


> EC3 just for the exposure but AEW is too goofy, they’d ruin him quicker than the E did. EC3 would be a good TNT belt holder. Great promo, good wrestler, isn’t a complete goofball...so I guess he wouldn’t fit in there after all.



maybe bringing his legitness in would help put all these nerds in line


----------



## JasmineAEW

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> A preemptive "zero interest" in Marty Scurll.


Completely disagree. I think he would be a great get for AEW. Now that he’s available, I hope they bring him in ASAP.


----------



## RiverFenix

JasmineAEW said:


> Completely disagree. I think he would be a great get for AEW. Now that he’s available, I hope they bring him in ASAP.


I mean Khan was a-ok bringing in Mike Tyson so I guess it's possible. Would need to be ready for the (social) media fall out.


----------



## Thomazbr

No one.
Even the guys I really like who I think are better served somewhere outside in WWE I don't want to see in AEW.
I would rather see Cesaro somewhere in Japan for example.


----------



## Christopher Near

JasmineAEW said:


> Completely disagree. I think he would be a great get for AEW. Now that he’s available, I hope they bring him in ASAP.


After those allegations nope. If they passed on tessa they definitely will on marty

Fans have been complaining about velveteen for months now


----------



## Christopher Near

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I mean Khan was a-ok bringing in Mike Tyson so I guess it's possible. Would need to be ready for the (social) media fall out.


Marty isn't Mike tyson and isn't gonna bring in viewers so not worth it


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I mean Khan was a-ok bringing in Mike Tyson so I guess it's possible. Would need to be ready for the (social) media fall out.


Also Snoop Dogg who brags about being a pimp and turning ladies out. You'd think the crowd who's earned a Masters Degree in Sensitivity Training might object.


----------



## JasmineAEW

Christopher Near said:


> After those allegations nope. If they passed on tessa they definitely will on marty
> 
> Fans have been complaining about velveteen for months now


I think AEW should sign both Tessa and Marty.


----------



## 3venflow

Sounds like Scrull could be WWE-bound as AEW have doubts about the controversy. He's close friends with The Elite, so you'd think they might make an exception.









WWE Could Have Interest In Marty Scurll After ROH Exit


Marty Scurll and ROH parted ways. This was said to be a mutual decision between the two parties. Now Scurll must come up with a new job in the United




www.ringsidenews.com





Marty Scurll and ROH parted ways. This was said to be a mutual decision between the two parties. Now Scurll must come up with a new job in the United States, or he might be forced to move back to the UK.

During Wrestling Observer Radio, Dave Meltzer noted that Marty Scurll’s options might be limited. He has friends in AEW, but it’s doubtful that they would sign him due to the #SpeakingOut allegations against him. AEW is a new company and they want to avoid controversy, but established companies might not care.

It was noted that WWE might sign Marty Scurll to a deal. It was said that WWE might do what they want to do and disregard the controversy. He said that the company can do that since they have been in operation so long that they don’t have to worry about upsetting fans like AEW does. New Japan would also be an option if not for the pandemic.

“If it was normal [regarding the pandemic] then he would go to New Japan. Again, it wouldn’t shock me to see him go to WWE. AEW I think would be tougher, but that’s the situation.”

We will have to see what Marty Scrull’s next move is. AEW really wanted him, but the #SpeakingOut allegation against him could have change that situation in a big way. He is a free agent now and free to sign elsewhere.


----------



## TD Stinger

There is really no point in anyone bringing in Scurll right now. If anything he needs find a way to rehab his own image, if that's possible, before any company should try to bring him in.

The thing is because of the pandemic, he was already off TV by the time the allegations came out. So he really hasn't been on TV for like a year. He's just not a hot commodity right now like he was in say 2018 or 2019. So honestly I don't see what the point of bringing him now would be. He has no name value as of this moment and as a talent, I mean he's good but not worth the headache at this moment in time.


----------



## LongPig666

Dickhead1990 said:


> Tommy End was great on the UK scene and was great in NXT too. I see his style fitting AEW to a tee.
> 
> I would also like to see Zack Gibson make the jump too. The guy is a genuine heat magnet and could really rile up and audience. Plus, he's good on the mic too. I haven't seen his NXT UK stuff, but I've seen him on a few UK indies and marked him for big things. He's like MJF, but scouse.


Sumerian Death Squad v Grizzled Young Veterans FTW I really miss the SDS, saw them live a few years back against the London Riots. Tommy and Dante were really tight as a tag team. Not going to happen though


----------



## ABH-22

Jay White anyone? Not sure if it's a work but his contract appears to be ending with NJPW. Think it's a fairly dead cert he will re-sign but I am a big Jay White fan and think he'd have some incredible matches in AEW.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

ABH-22 said:


> Jay White anyone? Not sure if it's a work but his contract appears to be ending with NJPW. Think it's a fairly dead cert he will re-sign but I am a big Jay White fan and think he'd have some incredible matches in AEW.


i definitely hope no Jay White - I just can't get into him

he also seems tailor-made for WWE to me TBH


----------



## Jokerface17

ABH-22 said:


> Jay White anyone? Not sure if it's a work but his contract appears to be ending with NJPW. Think it's a fairly dead cert he will re-sign but I am a big Jay White fan and think he'd have some incredible matches in AEW.


I’d be down for switchblade in AEW


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thomazbr

I think Jay is just turning face in NJPW.


----------



## TD Stinger

If I had to guess Jay's "quitting" thing in NJPW is just an angle and he's not going anywhere.

And if he does leave or if he ever leaves, I don't know, I just have a hunch he'd go to WWE over AEW.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Jay White would be a fantastic pickup for any promotion


----------



## Ozell Gray

El Hammerstone said:


> Jay White would be a fantastic pickup for any promotion


WWE supposedly has “strong interest“ in him so he might be going there if the report is true.


----------



## shandcraig

Ozell Gray said:


> WWE supposedly has “strong interest“ in him so he might be going there if the report is true.



based off his career moves i dont see any chance of him picking wwe. these people must have learned now after so many of their friends failed and left wwe and had success else where. he would be wasted in wwe


----------



## RiverFenix

If White is after money nobody can outbid WWE. 

He'd be worth Hangman money but not Mox/Jericho money for AEW. AEW's salary structure wouldn't allow them to get into a bidding war with WWE for Jay.


----------



## TD Stinger

I've always had the hunch that if Jay left NJPW, and I don't think he will, he'd go with WWE over AEW. I mean he just seems like a guy Triple H would love.


----------



## Ozell Gray

shandcraig said:


> based off his career moves i dont see any chance of him picking wwe. these people must have learned now after so many of their friends failed and left wwe and had success else where. he would be wasted in wwe


There’s definitely a chance he chooses WWE, and there’s plenty of people who has seen their friends fail there but they still go there anyway because there’s prestige saying you’ve wrestled in WWE. Booking doesn’t matter. As long as you can say wrestled there you have name value.


----------



## 3venflow

I could have sworn Jay signed a crazy length contract with New Japan like Okada did? They also tried to get Archer on one before he jumped to AEW.

It does feel like a work and my feeling is that it is one, but they have done storylines to have wrestlers leave the promotion before.

Jay is great in the ring but if I'm honest, I'm a bit doubtful about whether he would be a main eventer in America. He _could_ be, but he didn't have the same impact as BC leader as Devitt, AJ or Kenny imo.

Either way, he'd be a good pick-up for either WWE or AEW. In AEW, I guess he'd join Kenny's crew and be their TNT title tier guy to start off with. In WWE, it'd be NXT to start most likely.


----------



## shandcraig

3venflow said:


> I could have sworn Jay signed a crazy length contract with New Japan like Okada did? They also tried to get Archer on one before he jumped to AEW.
> 
> It does feel like a work and my feeling is that it is one, but they have done storylines to have wrestlers leave the promotion before.
> 
> Jay is great in the ring but if I'm honest, I'm a bit doubtful about whether he would be a main eventer in America. He _could_ be, but he didn't have the same impact as BC leader as Devitt, AJ or Kenny imo.
> 
> Either way, he'd be a good pick-up for either WWE or AEW. In AEW, I guess he'd join Kenny's crew and be their TNT title tier guy to start off with. In WWE, it'd be NXT to start most likely.


Its a work


----------



## zaz102

shandcraig said:


> Its a work


Yeah, just read that in WOR it was reported Jay White told AEW that he signed a 7 year contract in 2018.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

This is purely fantasy as he hasn't wrestled for some time but I would have loved to see Super Dragon in AEW during his prime. His move set would have created a lot of attention on top of his ability to screw with people sitting ringside. I can only imagine how Excalibur would go bonkers if Super Dragon showed up by surprise.


----------



## shandcraig

zaz102 said:


> Yeah, just read that in WOR it was reported Jay White told AEW that he signed a 7 year contract in 2018.


No way would he be cutting promo story like that on screen if he was leaving. Njpw is just cashing in on the aew buzz of their bullet club reunion


----------



## Aedubya

Looks like Mil Muertes is away to MLW 

He's been mentioned in here a few times and appears to be highly rated
I know nadda about him


----------



## JasmineAEW

What do you guys think of Dalton Castle! Wrestling Inc. is reporting he is now a free agent and is open to exploring new opportunities. (They also report ROH has an offer to him to get to re-sign.)

I like him and can see him in AEW, NXT or Impact.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

JasmineAEW said:


> What do you guys think of Dalton Castle! Wrestling Inc. is reporting he is now a free agent and is open to exploring new opportunities. (They also report ROH has an offer to him to get to re-sign.)
> 
> I like him and can see him in AEW, NXT or Impact.


I think Dalton's character will fit in perfectly with AEW

but isn't his back almost irreparably fucked?


----------



## 3venflow

Castle would definitely be a good pick-up if he's physically able. Also, he looks like a mix between Johnny Depp and John Morrison.

Castle beating Cody in 2017:


----------



## Chip Chipperson

I'm big on Dalton but a whole heap of people on this forum have said he'd be an awful pick up for AEW in the past.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Chip Chipperson said:


> I'm big on Dalton but a whole heap of people on this forum have said he'd be an awful pick up for AEW in the past.


so?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RapShepard said:


> Su Young
> Sexy Star
> ODB
> Tessa
> Taya
> 
> Jay Lethal
> Briscoes
> Ryback


*I know your post is 9 months old, but I just wanted to remind you that she's blackballed for purposefully injuring Rosemary 3 years ago:


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/901989835266719745*


----------



## TD Stinger

I have not watched ROH in awhile but last I did Castle was constantly working through back issues. I hope he's doing better now. He's far past his peak in terms of popularity. But with his wrestling ability and flamboyant personality he could be an asset in the mid card for AEW or elsewhere.

I haven't seen Mil pop up on MLW yet but all I'll say about him is that he really was a package deal with Catrina. You get those 2 in AEW, then I'm excited.

And Sexy Star is someone who's a talented enough wrestler but was made to look better than she was in LU with their production and story telling. She would just be another face in the crowd in AEW's Women's division.


----------



## Runaway

At the moment? Probably Keith Lee. It's like WWE have gone out of their way to reduce him and take his shine away. Another big guy for them, though I'd hope they'd do a better job with him than others.


----------



## RiverFenix

About Sexy Star - 

On July 16, 2017, Sexy Star made a surprise return to AAA, winning the vacant Reina de Reinas Championship.[38] She gained some attention on August 26, 2017, when she submitted and injured Rosemary with a shoot armbar to retain her title in a four-way match at _Triplemanía_ XXV.[39] Afterwards, several wrestlers voiced their opinions on the incident, including Joey Ryan, who stated "we constantly put our health in each others hands. If you violate that trust, you're not one of us".[40][41] Sexy Star also lost bookings because of the incident with WrestleCade announcing they had removed her from an upcoming event. *Cody Rhodes** stated that she would never set foot into one of his locker rooms,* while Road Dogg called for her to be blacklisted.[42] On September 4, Sexy Star was stripped of the Reina de Reinas Championship.[43]​


----------



## 10gizzle

The Terminator - Giulia


----------



## RapShepard

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I know your post is 9 months old, but I just wanted to remind you that she's blackballed for purposefully injuring Rosemary 3 years ago:
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/901989835266719745*


Yeah but wishful thinking lol


----------



## 3venflow

10gizzle said:


> The Terminator - Giulia


Yup, she is the one along with Tessa - attitude permitting - they should go all out for. But she probably has a contract with Stardom (do they do yearly deals?). Her, Tessa, Britt and Shida would be a good 'big four' (add Thunder Rosa and make it five) for AEW's women's division and people might actually respect it then.


----------



## 10gizzle

3venflow said:


> Yup, she is the one along with Tessa - attitude permitting - they should go all out for. But she probably has a contract with Stardom (do they do yearly deals?). Her, Tessa, Britt and Shida would be a good 'big four' for AEW's women's division and people might actually respect it then.


If I were AEW - and I've mentioned this before - I would buck the trend of female wrestling and build the entire division in a hard hitting, shoot style.

Sign Tessa + Giulia + Ronda + Cyborg

Between Brazil and Japan, AEW would have a constant stream of badass women to bring a serious form of women's wrestling to North America.

I think a strong style suits women's wrestling far more than wrestling just like men do.

It would basically be a perfect post UFC job for all the female MMA fighters.

AEW is taking Brazil very seriously. I think there's gonna be something there.


----------



## El Hammerstone

10gizzle said:


> If I were AEW - and I've mentioned this before - I would buck the trend of female wrestling and build the entire division in a hard hitting, shoot style.
> 
> Sign Tessa + Giulia + Ronda + Cyborg
> 
> Between Brazil and Japan, AEW would have a constant stream of badass women to bring a serious form of women's wrestling to North America.
> 
> I think a strong style suits women's wrestling far more than wrestling just like men do.
> 
> It would basically be a perfect post UFC job for all the female MMA fighters.
> 
> AEW is taking Brazil very seriously. I think there's gonna be something there.


Chantal Jordan is another name to watch for; only 17 years old, kickboxing experience, and has the aura of a young Shayna Baszler. Lindsay Snow would be a fit for this style as well.


----------



## 10gizzle

El Hammerstone said:


> Chantal Jordan is another name to watch for; only 17 years old, kickboxing experience, and has the aura of a young Shayna Baszler. Lindsay Snow would be a fit for this style as well.


I think this is the move for the women's division. 

This would make it different, make it believable, and make it look way better.

Less rope running and top rope bullshit. More hard strikes, submissions, intensity.

They need to bring in Cyborg. She could actually beat the shit out of most men on the roster too.


----------



## Cult03

As far as women go, the answers are obvious. Tessa and Giulia are necessities. If they could get Rhonda then target her. Paige VanZant should already be training there as well. 

Steph DeLander is a beast from Australia that can easily be taken seriously
Killer Kelly looks like a fighter 
Mariah May has a very typical diva look but they need one or two like that
Millie McKenzie is another obvious one. Ultimate babyface. Rok-C, Alice Crowley and Chantal Jordan can also fill that young future spot
Lady Shani, La Hiedra or Starfire are luchadoras that could play a part
Kamille Brickhouse is a fucking necessity. The woman is a monster
Promise Braxton has a great look
Ashley Vox and Delmi XO are good babyfaces that the crowd can get behind
Jody Threat is a skater who looks tough as fuck
Max the Impaler is a viking hoss that looks like she could beat up half of the men on the roster
Savannah Evans is another legit looking tough girl

Then of course there's the women that are learning and seem like they have a future in the business. Queen Aminata, VertVixen, Bianca Carelli, Diamante, Lindsay Snow, Jennacide, KiLynn King, Madi Wrenkowski, Miranda Gordy, Rebel Kel, Reka Tehaka, Allie Kat, Trish Adora, Allysin Kay, Elayna Black, Lacey Ryan and Alex Gracia. All of which are better than Leva Bates, Abadon, Big Swole, Mel and Rebel. There's just so many more "Elite" options that AEW should be signing over who they've brought in because they are their friends.


----------



## TheDraw

Geeee said:


> Hmm I think they need someone creative and experienced for the women's division. Just listening to the Talk is Jericho podcast it seems like "The Boys" are mostly booking themselves. This might explain why the women's division is bad, since most of the women are inexperienced. Just trying to learn how to wrestle rather than coming up with angles.
> 
> That being said, I can't see any of WWE's top women leaving for AEW, since AEW has a much worse women's division, so it's a bit of a catch-22


Hopefully there is some talent exchanges between Impact Wrestling and AEW's women's division. Impact's Women's division is arguably the best in wrestling.


----------



## Pippen94

10gizzle said:


> I think this is the move for the women's division.
> 
> This would make it different, make it believable, and make it look way better.
> 
> Less rope running and top rope bullshit. More hard strikes, submissions, intensity.
> 
> They need to bring in Cyborg. She could actually beat the shit out of most men on the roster too.


If ppl want realistic let then watch mma. 
Aew needs to provide air time to female talent to allow themselves to get over regardless of style.

Britt Baker has her own segment but it's not used to develop her own feuds.


----------



## 10gizzle

Pippen94 said:


> If ppl want realistic let then watch mma.
> *Aew needs to provide air time to female talent to allow themselves to get over regardless of style.*
> 
> Britt Baker has her own segment but it's not used to develop her own feuds.


Definitely the most important part. 100% agreed.

All I'm saying is I think a little bit of different style would freshen the division up and actually present it as something unique rather than just the same wrestling just with women.

More importantly, I just think there's a huge opportunity for female MMA fighters to transition to pro wrestling and I hope AEW jumps on it. Especially with their budding popularity in Brazil.


----------



## Aedubya

A.J. Kirsch Announces He's No Longer With MLW


A.J. Kirsch revealed tonight in a series of tweets that he's no longer with Major League Wrestling. The announcement was followed by his appearance on…




www.wrestlinginc.com




Odd 'in ring/managerial' potential signing


----------



## Aedubya

Richochet apparently not signing a deal deal with 'E 
His current deal set to expire in the next month or 2


----------



## Aedubya

Iron Punk said:


> Omega, Cody, Young Bucks, Anderson, Gallows = BC reunion.


Oh my


----------



## 3venflow

So, New Japan have pulled Jay White's profile from their website.

Either they're going full worked shoot with him or he may be getting out of his deal early.

They still have Jericho and Mox on there FWIW.









Profiles | NEW JAPAN PRO-WRESTLING







www.njpw1972.com


----------



## Lorromire

It's hard. I would obviously like to see other talent but most of them are either doing fine where they are or WWE has ruined them for me by booking them so badly.
I haven't seen ROH in a looong time, but is Silas Young still a thing? He could be a nice grab if he's booked correctly. Dalton Castle would be a nice one, too.

From NJPW, I'd love to see Shingo Takagi and Zack Sabre. Jr. I don't ever see them coming over, though.

The women's division in AEW needs more/better talent as well but I can't really see anyone worth bringing over. Maybe Tanille Dashwood/Emma and Rosemary.

I don't watch any Mexican or UK stuff so I don't really know anyone there.


3venflow said:


> So, New Japan have pulled Jay White's profile from their website.
> 
> Either they're going full worked shoot with him or he may be getting out of his deal early.
> 
> They still have Jericho and Mox on there FWIW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Profiles | NEW JAPAN PRO-WRESTLING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.njpw1972.com


I feel like this would be a work but you never know. God, I hope he doesn't come to AEW.


----------



## HugoCortez

10gizzle said:


> The Terminator - Giulia





3venflow said:


> Yup, she is the one along with Tessa - attitude permitting - they should go all out for. But she probably has a contract with Stardom (do they do yearly deals?). Her, Tessa, Britt and Shida would be a good 'big four' (add Thunder Rosa and make it five) for AEW's women's division and people might actually respect it then.


Gods, that would be such a bad idea. Giulia is right now the hottest name in joshi at a point where Stardom is in the midst of its most important growth period thanks to Bushiroad having bought them. She's getting tons of media attention over there and positioned to be the 1B player alongside Utami (or 1A if Hayashishita somehow flops). Her tossing all of that out the window just to join the 2nd American promotion and be part of its poorly booked and showcased women's division, where she'll quite likely have to take a step back to Britt and the other pet projects, would be the worst decision she could make.

It'd be akin to saying in late 2018-early 2019 that Becky should leave wwe to join WAVE or Gatoh move. Even worse, because at least, like her or not, Becky was a polished product both in ring and mic wise by then, while Giulia is still in the making in ring wise (she's good but her matches are still plagued by certain quirks that she wouldn't be allowed to do in wwe nor aew) and, contrary to what one may think, her english ain't at a level where it'd be worth the risk.


In Stardom, Giulia gets top or 2nd top positioning in most cards and feuds built around her (cause yeah, contrary to the popular belief, they do promos and storylines in Japan, and Stardom subtitles most segments on their official page); in AEW, she'd basically get to work a couple matches on Dynamite each 3 weeks and play 2nd fiddle to not only Britt, Brandi and Jay, but also Shida and Riho (considering how Khan is, he's gonna favour the joshis that commited to AEW rather than someone who jumped ships twice mid push)


Wanna see Giulia in America? Wait 5-6 years. By then she'll have gained experience and accumulated enough buzz and accolades to leverage a better contract and have a big enough fanbase to climb through the ranks.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Lorromire said:


> I feel like this would be a work but you never know. God, I hope he doesn't come to AEW.


I'm with you - I definitely don't want him in AEW. and if he somehow makes it, not as a top guy

I can't stand him - he's basically one of the reasons I stopped watching NJPW


----------



## Arm Drag!

Havn't been on in a while as I was behind and I dont like posting without being up to date. Im caught up now though so in a position to offer my opinions.

I relly feel like WCW's old school methos would work well in modern day AEW. I used to LOVE the cruiserweights from around the world open up the shows. I particulary loved the Mexican feel to the division. It made it really exotic at the time. I think a 'Cruiserweight/Junior HW/Intercontinental/X-Division would be huge. The TNT Title has to lean towards this eventually. More spots and exciting matches. Let the fans get to know the Eddie Guerrero's before thier push. Guys like Sammy would break out pretty quick!

I love Lucha's. I respect the new breed(/Old Style) of the Japanese strongstyle guys around right now too. Between LIJ and some more Lucha Underground guys like King Cuerno, Drago and Aerostar etc we could really have some magic.

Im all for developing your own talentsbut having ready-made guys available and not using them would be madness.

Id like to see the lower reach's packed out with a few Japanese talents. Not just Cima and his protege's. Then a stream of Japanese stars.

Also I REALLY hope my idea of a La Parka Jr is considered. Doesnt matter who. Go and approach the original and work a deal for rights. Bring back that skeleton with his chair and dance. He's more 'Mr Chair' in wrestling than even RVD! Have two even! As a tag team! These Top Flight lads would have killed that gimmick! They're made for it with thier dynamism!!


----------



## Arm Drag!

Then a stream of MEXICAN stars it should say. Not Japanese. I already alluded to adding the Japanese with LIJ, then you add more Mexicans and Lucha's. Apart from these two, I believe England and various Islands are where Wrstling really has a stronghold.

I also like the thought of a few Africans breaking through. Not just Black guys, I mean actual Africans. Bringing thier own style to freshen it up. Maybe they can only speak French or Portuguese or whatever is the native tongue. A couple of Congolese especially. I saw a documentary on how wrestling is MASSIVE there. Its a brilliant watch Id reccomend it to any fan. Its called Catch Fétiche and its n netflix. They add in magic like with Undertaker and it seems entertaining. One or two from this scene would be real nice.


----------



## 3venflow

Mil Muertes would have been good for Dark Order had they stayed heel. His MLW debut:


----------



## Aedubya

Taya Valkyrie?


----------



## TD Stinger

Aedubya said:


> Taya Valkyrie?


Maybe, but if I had to guess I'd say she's WWE bound.


----------



## Prosper

I would really like for Tony to make a play at Aleister Black and Zelina Vega.


----------



## Aedubya

TD Stinger said:


> Maybe, but if I had to guess I'd say she's WWE bound.


RR appearance!?


----------



## Prosper

TD Stinger said:


> Maybe, but if I had to guess I'd say she's WWE bound.


Blonde with big tits? She'd do great in WWE.

John Morrison is also her husband so makes sense.


----------



## 3venflow

prosperwithdeen said:


> I would really like for Tony to make a play at Aleister Black and Zelina Vega.


Aleister should be top of AEW's list if he's given his release (seems inevitable, he's been sent home since Zelina quit). An actual legit looking guy for the heavyweight division who can work and has some dark mystique. I think he's a little dry in the charisma department, but give him an edgy gimmick and he'll work in AEW. Perhaps a new dark faction to replace the Dark Order at some point.


----------



## Arm Drag!

Zoya the Destroyer!!!


----------



## RiverFenix

TD Stinger said:


> Maybe, but if I had to guess I'd say she's WWE bound.


Potentially. But she is friends with the So Cal AEW crew and has appeared in BTE skits in the past. Of course so did Morrison and he still signed with WWE when his Impact contract expired.


----------



## Aedubya

Didn't know where else to put this.....

MLW have announced a partnership with AAA
As AAA already have a link with AEW could we maybe see AEW - MLW link in future??


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

ALLIE KAT


----------



## Aedubya

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225609255048425477
Jordynne Grace available May


----------



## Aedubya

Trey Miguel returns to Impact


----------



## 3venflow

So Nick Aldis has confirmed AEW _did_ make him an offer, which he politely declined. He's very attached to the NWA and didn't think AEW really needed him at the time since they had enough main eventers.

He'd still be a good future addition if circumstances change (NWA is barely functioning at the moment). For now, he sounds happy to be a big fish in a small pond.









Nick Aldis On Why He Never Joined WWE Or AEW - Wrestling Inc.


Nick Aldis, also known as Magnus, had two successful stints with TNA/Impact Wrestling. The first, which lasted from 2008-15, established him in the United States wrestling scene and he was part of the second incarnation of the Main Event Mafia. Aldis then returned to the company in 2017 as the...




www.wrestlinginc.com





_“Even when I mentioned before that I had been offered to go to AEW and politely declined, it wasn’t like ‘I told them!’ At the time I made the decision that I don’t think it’s the right thing to do right now because you have all of these top guys and you have to sort of, and by you, I mean Tony [Khan], you have to present them first. You got Jericho, Cody, Kenny, and all the way down the line. You got all of these guys, you don’t need me and my ego is not that big,” said Aldis.

“The NWA needed me and I preferred it and that’s the truth. Not saying that I don’t like them. Saying you like one thing doesn’t mean you don’t like the other thing. You can’t have a company full of top guys because ultimately what happens is that some of them have to work in the middle of the card and some have to open. When you have a roster full of main eventers someone’s going to be unhappy then fans are going to be unhappy and then rumors start flowing and then they get accused of burying so and so.

“I don’t envy WWE for this position because they are the market leader with an incredible amount of money with revenue so they can go out and get Bobby Roode, Cesaro and those guys can work on top with the right booking, but you got Roman. So, people claim they’re wasting Cesaro – he’s so underutilized and underrated, but look he’s getting paid man and there’s only one spot available at the top._


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Maki Itoh and Mina Shirakawa.
> View attachment 89557
> View attachment 89558
> View attachment 89559
> View attachment 89560
> View attachment 89561
> View attachment 89562
> *


*1 down, 1 to go.*


----------



## RiverFenix

Aldis is wasting away his prime hoping NWA becomes viable and thus he has an ownership stake. I guess he can live off Mickey James wwe salary for the time being.


----------



## Arm Drag!

Dwayne Johnson.


----------



## Aedubya

Aldis & James will be in AEW within 2 years


----------



## 3venflow

Aldis, FTR and another (maybe Pillman Jr. when he's more experienced) would make for a great modern day Horsemen managed by Tully... or Cornette.


----------



## Arm Drag!

3venflow said:


> Aldis, FTR and another (maybe Pillman Jr. when he's more experienced) would make for a great modern day Horsemen managed by Tully... or Cornette.


Your not having a horsemen stable that is't led by Cody.


----------



## Arm Drag!

Ted DiBiase Jr, Brian Pillman Jr, Davey Boy Jr and Joe Hennig would make a good heel stable with Cody.

HERITAGE.


----------



## yeahright2

Arm Drag! said:


> Ted DiBiase Jr, Brian Pillman Jr, Davey Boy Jr and Joe Hennig would make a good heel stable with Cody.
> 
> HERITAGE.


Wouldn´t that be a ripoff of LEGACY?


----------



## FaceTime Heel

3venflow said:


> Aldis, FTR and another (maybe Pillman Jr. when he's more experienced) would make for a great modern day Horsemen managed by Tully... or Cornette.


I like the way you think.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Yall think there's any chance that Adam Cole makes the jump? I'm not sure what his contract situation is.


----------



## Arm Drag!

yeahright2 said:


> Wouldn´t that be a ripoff of LEGACY?


But with 5 men yeah! Some truly great dads too! Shame only Ted DiBiase is still alive. At least the group could have a 'leader' other thn Cody if they could get Ted to manage!! 

Maybe throw in Tessa too??

There's a few decent second-gen talents that could swing through over the years. It could become a Horsemen-type changing stable for Ted n Cody to manage in turns.


----------



## yeahright2

Arm Drag! said:


> But with 5 men yeah! Some truly great dads too! Shame only Ted DiBiase is still alive. At least the group could have a 'leader' other thn Cody if they could get Ted to manage!!
> 
> Maybe throw in Tessa too??
> 
> There's a few decent second-gen talents that could swing through over the years. It could become a Horsemen-type changing stable for Ted n Cody to manage in turns.


I don´t think Tessa is worth the trouble.. Lot´s of baggage with this one.
But get Ted sr. on board, and it could be money (see what I did there?  )


----------



## Arm Drag!

yeahright2 said:


> I don´t think Tessa is worth the trouble.. Lot´s of baggage with this one.
> But get Ted sr. on board, *and it could be money* (see what I did there?  )


Love it!!!!

AEW will surely HAVE TO do it then... Tony's rich but everbody has a price.


----------



## yeahright2

Arm Drag! said:


> Love it!!!!
> 
> AEW will surely HAVE TO do it then... Tony's rich but everbody has a price.


This storyline writes itself


----------



## Arm Drag!

yeahright2 said:


> This storyline writes itself


Probably couldnt directly use the Million Dollar Man gimmick, but 'Old Money' would be apt enough. Especially with all of them having famous/rich daddies.

Good stable name too tbh. Have a story where Ted went above Tony's head to his dad to get strings pulled.


----------



## Aedubya

Zelina Vegas 90 day non compete ends on Thursday......


----------



## Moonlight_drive

Nick Aldis. He needs more eyes on him. He is that good. But I rather see him in the big leagues.


----------



## Erik.

Aedubya said:


> Zelina Vegas 90 day non compete ends on Thursday......


Is she not done with wrestling?


----------



## thorn123

I have always wanted Harry smith ... but looks like he is joining nxt uk


----------



## RiverFenix

Davey Boy Smith Jr(Harry Smith) attacked Jake Roberts at a wrestling convention/fan event not to long ago - first accosting him and challenging him to step out side and handle things like men, and when Jake brushed him off Harry threw coffee on Jake. 

I doubt Harry was ever an option with AEW.

Harry is beyond terrible on the mic. Like worst ever bad. And Vince allows only one manager/mouthpiece it seems and Heyman ain't being moved off Reigns.


----------



## 3venflow

Yeah, Harry has improved a lot in the ring but has negative charisma and mic skills. Unlike his former KES tag partner Archer, Smith didn't really reinvent himself enough in Japan to do big things in America. I thought he suited MLW quite well, but he left there. His best role in a company like AEW would be as the silent tag partner to someone who can talk.


----------



## TD Stinger

Harry Smith is a guy who's a good power and technical wrestler and could fill out a a mid card spot on any roster. But I wouldn't call him a big loss for AEW if they don't get him.

And the thing is wherever he's been he's always been in a tag team where his partner was the more interesting one. In WWE it was Tyson Kidd. In NJPW it was Lance Archer. And in MLW, honestly, it was Teddy Hart.


----------



## RiverFenix

DBS Jr vs Walter is the match WWE seemed to want when they thought about putting him in NXT UK. He could work up and down the card and there is a lot of interesting matches for him in WWE. 

I'm more pissed that Rick Steiner's son was signed by WWE. I mean I completely understand it from his perspective, but I was hoping he might have been a possibility for AEW as he lives in GA.


----------



## TD Stinger

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> DBS Jr vs Walter is the match WWE seemed to want when they thought about putting him in NXT UK. He could work up and down the card and there is a lot of interesting matches for him in WWE.
> 
> *I'm more pissed that Rick Steiner's son was signed by WWE. I mean I completely understand it from his perspective, but I was hoping he might have been a possibility for AEW as he lives in GA.*


Wasn't JR at point campaigning for both Parker Boudreaux and Bronson? And then of course WWE signs both of them, lol.

Those guys look like 2 good prospects. I mean they may never develop into anything special, but I'm excited to see what they can do.


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22

I wouldn't be shocked if JR is telling young talents to sign with the WWE. He seems fairly anti AEW these days. 

As for the original question, who would I like to see in AEW? I think I'd have to say Daniel Bryan. I know he's probably going to reup with the WWE to a part time deal but I'd like to see Bryan work with the AEW guys. Similar size and has gotten good matches out of a lot them in the past.


----------



## RiverFenix

There is really zero reason for off-the-street prospects to sign with AEW. WWE PC is just worlds better than NF, and WWE also very likely paying them high end developmental money at least which is $70K AAV IIRC. Given AEW stated interest, they might even get more.


----------



## ProjectGargano

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> There is really zero reason for off-the-street prospects to sign with AEW. WWE PC is just worlds better than NF, and WWE also very likely paying them high end developmental money at least which is $70K AAV IIRC. Given AEW stated interest, they might even get more.


Yes, WWE signed now 3 of the best indie prospects: Alex Zayne, Blake Christian and Christian Casanova.


----------



## The Phantom

Mayu.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Taya Valkyrie is off the table; she just signed with the WWE.


----------



## RiverFenix

^I thought AEW might have had a chance. But WWE was also a real option and probably the favorite. She could be added to Miz and Morrison near straight away if they wanted to.


----------



## RiverFenix

Eli Drake signed with WWE as well.


----------



## ProjectGargano

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Eli Drake signed with WWE as well.


Wow, Eli Drake, Taya, Blake Christian, Christian Casanova...they are dissecting the market.
Parker Bordreaux and Steiner son aswell...


----------



## Prosper

Damn WWE snatching them up. Taya and Drake are great additions to NXT. The men’s division really needed some new blood. Enough of UE and Gargano please. Taya just adds to an already phenomenal women’s division and she can now be with her husband which I’m sure played a part in her decision.


----------



## RiverFenix

I'd like to see AEW bring in more Brit/Euro wrestlers other than Kip Sabian. I mean I know it's tough with the pandemic and all but WWE is completely taking over the whole of the wrestling scene there is seems.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Shota Umino


----------



## 3venflow

@DetroitRiverPhx

You're forgetting PAC, one of Britain's greatest! I'd make an argument for him being _the_ best UK wrestler out there.

There was also Jimmy Havoc, but we all know how that went.

But yeah, WWE has many of the top British talents signed because of NXT UK. They even nabbed Ben Carter.

Obviously the big name AEW could get would be Nick Aldis, the NWA World Champion who may have to finally let go of NWA soon since there's very little left of it.

Then there is the friend of the Elite, Marty Scurll, who is excellent but under the cloud of controversy making him a difficult hire.

Will Ospreay and Zack Sabre Jr. are both English and both top talents, but under contract to NJPW. We could see them make appearances as part of the AEW/NJPW agreement though.

Chris Brookes is very tall and slim (kinda like Angelico) and could be ok for a tag team in AEW. He's living in Japan and working for DDT right now.

I don't really know much about non-British Euro talent.

---

Anyway, back on the general topic, AEW should be signing 'Speedball' Mike Bailey as soon as his U.S. ban ends in March. He'd be one of their best babyface lower card guys.

And Chris Dickinson, despite having the generic bald headed look, is waaaay too good to be a career journeyman. He would be great with FTR/Tully or even the guy he faced in Bloodsport, Moxley.


----------



## TD Stinger

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I'd like to see AEW bring in more Brit/Euro wrestlers other than Kip Sabian. I mean I know it's tough with the pandemic and all but WWE is completely taking over the whole of the wrestling scene there is seems.


I'll be honest I haven't kept up with the Brit scene in the past year, mainly because of the pandemic practically nuking every show and the speaking out movement. I'm struggling to think who of value is still left (that I know of that is). Guys like Dunne, Bate, Seven, Rampage, and others are all in NXT and NXT UK. I don't see anyone signing Scurll right now. Ospreay is in NJPW and I feel like he won't be one of the main guys to cross over.

Also, apparently Progress Wrestling will be returning this week who has a relationship with WWE.


----------



## RiverFenix

WWE signed "Suplex Millie" McKenzie to be part of the NXT UK brand. 

Man-o-man is WWE on a hiring spree right now.


----------



## TD Stinger

I mean WWE had to back off for about a year with the pandemic, so now they're making up for lost time, lol.


----------



## El Hammerstone

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> WWE signed "Suplex Millie" McKenzie to be part of the NXT UK brand.
> 
> Man-o-man is WWE on a hiring spree right now.


I figured this would happen; she's someone I have been advocating AEW sign since their inception as a company.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Scott Hall to join AEW with Cody Hall to coach his son!


----------



## 3venflow

Looks like Marty Scurll is back with New Japan as he shot an angle with Rocky Romero at the recent Strong tapings. It could lead him back to the Japanese side, where he worked in the junior division.

I would have liked Scurll in AEW but it's clear they won't touch him right now, despite his association with the Elite. Maybe he can rehab his image in NJ then get picked up by AEW.

New Japan doesn't really do cancel culture, so it's probably the best move for him at this point.


----------



## El Hammerstone

I don't know what's up with the NWA right now, but if she's available at all, AEW needs to go after Kamille


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

The Shockmaster


----------



## Aedubya

"New Japan doesn't really do cancel culture" , explain?


----------



## zkorejo

AJ styles, Daniel Bryan, Kevin Owens, Sammy Zayn. Absolutely no interest in anyone else from WWE. 

Outside of WWE: CM PUNK, Okada, Nick Aldis, Will Ospreay and Zack Saber Jr.


----------



## Arm Drag!

The dream hires are probably Shinji, AJ, KO, Daniel Bryan, Demon King, ROman/Seth and Bray Wyatt!! For me anyway.

Id like to see Cena in AEW ngl, but Orton not so much.


----------



## Arm Drag!

Id actually like a short run as 'Seven' of the Dark Order for Dustin! He's so good at that goofball comedy, he could do it well if he did it his way.


----------



## RiverFenix

AEW should push TNT to have an AEW on Wipeout episode. I wonder if Cena has it written in his contract that he can't do anything with AEW.


----------



## 3venflow

Super Cena in AEW would piss fans off so much, because Super Cena drove away many adult fans in the 00s.

However... Hollywood Heel Cena as the antithesis of AEW would perhaps piss fans off in the right way. It pretty much writes itself. Much like WCW fans got sick of Hulkamania and started booing him but lapped up nWo Hogan.

Not gonna happen anyway, but Cena to AEW would work if he was a heel, a move Vince was too afraid to do because of his merchandise sales.

Aleister Black and maybe Bo Dallas should be WWE talents that AEW focus on. Both have talent, both are heavyweights, both are in the WWE doghouse and could be let go. Sami Zayn said the other day that Bo is one of WWE's best talents, but isn't even being used.


----------



## zkorejo

^^^Good call!. Aleister Black in AEW would be pretty amazing.

Same with Gable too. I feel like there's so much Black and Gable could do if WWE were behind them.


----------



## Aedubya

What's this about NWA ?


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

I say give Kenny Dykstra/Ken Doane a chance. He's only 34. Also I can't believe Chris Dickinson isn't signed.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

kennykiller12 said:


> I say give Kenny Dykstra/Ken Doane a chance. He's only 34. Also I can't believe Chris Dickinson isn't signed.


He's been used on NJPW Strong quite often


----------



## DaSlacker

I'd place a block on any more male signings until they are back on the road. The 70 man roster is absolutely loaded. Young guys like John Silver, Stu Grayson, Lee Johnson, Brian Pillman Jr, Griff Garrison, Danny Limelight etc deserve the video/re-debut/push treatment.


----------



## 3venflow

Any thoughts on the reformed caZXL (Big Cass) and nZo (Enzo Amore) joining AEW? It's been discussed a bit on social media.

I think they're more likely to show up in IMPACT to be honest but I still think nZo is one of the best mic workers of his generation. Not very good in the ring but I'd pay to see him and Eddie Kingston shit talking.

Cass is 7'0" tall and apparently looked really good in his return match.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1366033465955790858

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1366158279865470983


----------



## RiverFenix

I was a proponent of nZo here but Cass is a no-go given his intent to legit murder Joey Janela at an indie event.


----------



## Erik.

Damn, Cass is looking great.

Enzo as a manager would always be a great hire - he just has it when it comes to talking.


----------



## RiverFenix

nZo could have legit broke out "bigger than wrestling" kind of way - I think he could have been a "cross-over" into the instagram influencer/youtube celebrity world - but I think he's sort of aged out of that potential now at 34yrs old. When he initially broke out in NXT he was 26ish years old.

He could still have a good run in wrestling of course. He'll be a good signing for Impact. Not sure he's enough of a team player on the mic though either - he doesn't seem to pull verbal punches when the situation would call for it.


----------



## 3venflow

Cody just said on the Revolution media call that Pat McAfee has been 'trying to get a job with AEW' every other day.

Is he done with WWE/NXT? It'd explain him hyping the Shaq match.


----------



## The Phantom

Mayo.


----------



## 3venflow

Chad Gable to AEW or Dax trolling? 🤔


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369049137963020290


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> Chad Gable to AEW or Dax trolling? 🤔
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369049137963020290


Gable is the exact kind of ex-WWE wrestler that I would be targeting. He's so talented and the only thing really holding him back is that he's 5'8 or something, which isn't a big deal in AEW.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Seeing as Dark Elevation is about to be a thing, I'm going to take a different approach and list some good candidates for the Nightmare Factory:

Scotty Davis 
King Khash
Gannon Gremmel
Tate Orndorff
Ivan Kiev
Vincent Heisenberg
Chakara
Chantal Jordan


----------



## RiverFenix

Geeee said:


> Gable is the exact kind of ex-WWE wrestler that I would be targeting. He's so talented and the only thing really holding him back is that he's 5'8 or something, which isn't a big deal in AEW.


Dax and Cash are huge backers of Chad Gable. But he seems to be getting a bit of a push in WWE now, and I can't imagine his contract is up in two months and WWE would still have him on television. Also 2 months of contract + 90 day NTC, unless he can jump straight away with his contract running out.


----------



## JasmineAEW

Gable without Jordan isn’t as good. American Alpha was awesome.


----------



## 3venflow

It seems that Andrade could be leaving WWE... he has removed all mentions of them from his socials. He signed a five-year contract in 2015, so it may be running out assuming nothing else has been signed since.

I could see him being someone AEW looks to pick up since he is a high workrate guy with charisma and a good grasp of psychology. Before the NXT -> WWE jump ruined him (Mascara Dorada aka Gran Metalik another luchador badly used in WWE) on their main roster, he was one of the best wrestlers in Mexico and regularly toured with NJPW.

If not AEW, then a return to NJPW I could see, since he was good over there and held the IWGP IC title which he won from Nakamura.

And who was his manager in WWE... Zelina Vega, a woman AEW are interested in. 🤔


----------



## 3venflow

Looks like it's true...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1370437993404760068
Will AEW make a move?


----------



## RiverFenix

La Sombra would be a huge get. He'll probably go back to Mexico/CMLL or NJPW though.

He'd be an instant main event guy in his prime. La Sombra vs Kenny Omega would be other worldly.

Could even bring him in with Thea Trinidad.

Asking for his release doesn't mean he'll be granted one. However he's engaged to Charlotte Flair which means the situation is a little more politically dicey for WWE to just mothball him.


----------



## 3venflow

Not sure he'd make the same money in CMLL as he would in AEW or New Japan. I'm sure ROH would love to reunite him with Rush too and the fact they managed to hold on to Rush and Dragon Lee means they must have some pull.

If he signed for New Japan, there would be the possibility of making sporadic appearances in CMLL.

And if he joined AEW, he could do some NJPW appearances when the borders open. But he couldn't appear for CMLL, it'd have to be AAA.

Matt Sydal did say AEW would be signing some luchadores soon, maybe they will make a play for Andrade. Him and Laredo Kid would add quality to the roster.

Andrade and Aleister Black are two of the misused WWE guys I think could do well in AEW, especially with the new shows starting. I feel like they could do something good with him and the Lucha Bros and could help AEW push into Mexico in time since they also have the AAA champ Omega, Penta and Fenix.


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> Looks like it's true...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1370437993404760068
> Will AEW make a move?


Seems like a given that AEW will try to sign him. And since AEW has a working relationship with so many promotions, that sounds like a great spot for a guy like Andrade to get multiple paychecks


----------



## Chan Hung

Guess he and Zelina can be back together lol


----------



## One Shed

Andrade is extremely boring and has only learned three words in English: "You, me, smash" when talking to Charlotte.


----------



## Prized Fighter

Fuck. Andrade is a great talent, but AEW's roster is too big as is. I would love to have Tommy End and Chad Gable too, but they would have to cut guys before signing any one.


----------



## Geeee

Prized Fighter said:


> Fuck. Andrade is a great talent, but AEW's roster is too big as is. I would love to have Tommy End and Chad Gable too, but they would have to cut guys before signing any one.


I wonder. There must be guys whose deals are coming up. I think you grab great talents and if lesser talents can't get on Dynamite and are stuck jobbing on Dark, it's not the worst thing


----------



## Erik.

I think Andrade is brilliant. 

And personally, if they could get Andrade and Zelina in, it'd be a really big get.


----------



## RiverFenix

Prized Fighter said:


> Fuck. Andrade is a great talent, but AEW's roster is too big as is. I would love to have Tommy End and Chad Gable too, but they would have to cut guys before signing any one.


Chad Gable is wwe trademarked, you'd be getting Chas Betts.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Personal one here that I guarantee nobody else gives a fuck about: TJP.

I know he's on Impact and AEW have the whole deal with them and whatnot but I remember being a huge fan of TJP back in WWE, even more so when he turned heel and got more of an attitude and more of a character. I basically bothered with 205 Live at all back in the day because I loved watching his matches, cause I think he's brilliant in the ring. Back when 205 Live was worth a shit as opposed to now.

But frankly fuck watching Impact just for him. So if he could jump to AEW it'd be awesome for me.


----------



## RiverFenix

Reservoir Angel said:


> Personal one here that I guarantee nobody else gives a fuck about: TJP.
> 
> I know he's on Impact and AEW have the whole deal with them and whatnot but I remember being a huge fan of TJP back in WWE, even more so when he turned heel and got more of an attitude and more of a character. I basically bothered with 205 Live at all back in the day because I loved watching his matches, cause I think he's brilliant in the ring. Back when 205 Live was worth a shit as opposed to now.
> 
> But frankly fuck watching Impact just for him. So if he could jump to AEW it'd be awesome for me.


I'm driving that bus here already. I'm pretty desperate to see TJP vs Kenny Omega. 

I think Perkins is so good, so smooth that it looks too efforless for him and sometimes it doesn't look like he's in a fight at the end of it and that hurts his ultimate ability to connect with crowds and what has held him back in his career. 

I'd love to see somebody pull him into the deep waters and test his cardio. Guys like Benoit could have a 5 minute television match and at the end of it look like he was in an absolute war.


----------



## Geeee

Reservoir Angel said:


> Personal one here that I guarantee nobody else gives a fuck about: TJP.
> 
> I know he's on Impact and AEW have the whole deal with them and whatnot but I remember being a huge fan of TJP back in WWE, even more so when he turned heel and got more of an attitude and more of a character. I basically bothered with 205 Live at all back in the day because I loved watching his matches, cause I think he's brilliant in the ring. Back when 205 Live was worth a shit as opposed to now.
> 
> But frankly fuck watching Impact just for him. So if he could jump to AEW it'd be awesome for me.


I did watch Impact last week and TJP was in the chat on Twitch trolling. He was like "Just a sec. I have something to go take care of" and then he went and interfered in the match going on.

Pretty funny and he kept kayfabe since Impact is pre-recorded


----------



## Reservoir Angel

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I'm driving that bus here already. I'm pretty desperate to see TJP vs Kenny Omega.
> 
> I think Perkins is so good, so smooth that it looks too efforless for him and sometimes it doesn't look like he's in a fight at the end of it and that hurts his ultimate ability to connect with crowds and what has held him back in his career.
> 
> I'd love to see somebody pull him into the deep waters and test his cardio. Guys like Benoit could have a 5 minute television match and at the end of it look like he was in an absolute war.


That's a fair point, and I think something that affects a lot of cruiserweight guys. They can be incredible to watch in the ring but it doesn't necessarily feel like a proper fight. I would absolutely love to see TJP adapt his style into a more physical hard-hitting kind of match-up, I think that could be fucking incredible and produce some insanely good matches.



Geeee said:


> I did watch Impact last week and TJP was in the chat on Twitch trolling. He was like "Just a sec. I have something to go take care of" and then he went and interfered in the match going on.
> 
> Pretty funny and he kept kayfabe since Impact is pre-recorded


Some part of me wants to check out Sacrifice this weekend because I know TJP has a title match on it and who knows maybe I'll end up liking some other stuff that might be enough for me to at least take half an interest in Impact.


----------



## Aedubya

Was hoping to see TJP v Guevara


----------



## Prized Fighter

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Chad Gable is wwe trademarked, you'd be getting Chas Betts.


I knew he can't use the Gable name, but Chaz Betts is a pretty bad name too. Lol

He should call himself Kirk Angel.


----------



## RiverFenix

Prized Fighter said:


> I knew he can't use the Gable name, but Chaz Betts is a pretty bad name too. Lol
> 
> He should call himself Kirk Angel.


Charlie would be better than Chas. He could gimmick his last name after a different wrestling legend like "Hodge" and Be Charlie Hodge or something. Charlie Betts is fine really. It's the "Chas" that kills. 

I always thought Chas/Chaz was short for Chester. But maybe that's Chet.


----------



## TD Stinger

AEW's roster is kind of bloated as is. But, if a guy like Andrade is available, I don't care. You go after him. Yeah, he's not a strong talker or English speaker. You can get someone to speak for him. The stuff he can do in the ring will make up for it.

Considering his relationship to Charlotte (are they engaged or married?), I imagine he'll stay in the states. So if he does gets released, I think he'll end up in AEW eventually.


----------



## JasmineAEW

I’m sad for Andrade. He’s obviously talented and has a lot to offer. They pushed him enough to make him the NXT champ. I got to see him challenge McIntyre for the strap at an NXT house show, and it was an amazing match.

Plus, the WWE always makes it a point to feature Hispanic wrestlers to accommodate its demographics. I wonder what happened?


----------



## ProjectGargano

I would love Andrade with Thea Trinidade. Andrade vs Gargano was one of the best matches i have ever seen, in the good NXT times. The guy is an incredible performer.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Prized Fighter said:


> Fuck. Andrade is a great talent, but AEW's roster is too big as is. I would love to have Tommy End and Chad Gable too, but they would have to cut guys before signing any one.


Replace Luther, Marko, Janela, Sonny with Tommy End and Andrade and I would be over the fucking moon.


----------



## Aedubya

How did it go so wrong for Andrade?
Wasn't he even one of the favs for a Rumble a year or 2 ago?


----------



## TD Stinger

JasmineAEW said:


> I’m sad for Andrade. He’s obviously talented and has a lot to offer. They pushed him enough to make him the NXT champ. I got to see him challenge McIntyre for the strap at an NXT house show, and it was an amazing match.
> 
> Plus, the WWE always makes it a point to feature Hispanic wrestlers to accommodate its demographics. I wonder what happened?


Vince just didn't care for him eventually, simple as that. And het got a bit of a push here and there on the main roster but hasn't been on the show in months. Why? Because Vince just doesn't want him on the show. And that's really the insane part about the whole thing for these guys. Same situation as Black. Vince will get this bug up his ass and make his mind and the talent has to suffer.

I mean it's one thing to be on TV but not get too much of a push like Gable. Vince won't even put these guys on TV. And that usually either means one or two things. Either they're keeping you off TV to bring back big later, or they're not interesting. And in this case, it's the latter.

It sucks, but hey, it's WWE's loss, wherever he goes.


----------



## RiverFenix

I suspect they'll give him a half-assed push and try to convince him to stay. Ultimately it depends on how much time is left on his contract because WWE wll gladly pay him to not work for years. 

I wouldn't be surprised if he's not pushed because he's engaged to Charlotte. Wasn't there a story when he was called up how Vince thought Almas and Vega were a legit couple? He probably thinks Charlotte it out of Adrade's league and books him like shit because of it (Like Miro and Lana).


----------



## Erik.

So he told Rush and Dragon Lee NOT to sign with WWE 

Bring all 3 in and have them managed by Trinidad.


----------



## USAUSA1

Erik. said:


> So he told Rush and Dragon Lee NOT to sign with WWE
> 
> Bring all 3 in and have them managed by Trinidad.


He will be in Roh


----------



## ProjectGargano

Erik. said:


> So he told Rush and Dragon Lee NOT to sign with WWE
> 
> Bring all 3 in and have them managed by Trinidad.


This would be great. The 3 are so good. What is their contract with ROH?


----------



## Erik.

ProjectGargano said:


> This would be great. The 3 are so good. What is their contract with ROH?


As per above. 

Just seen that Rush and DL re-signed with ROH. 

Which is annoying - but Andrade and Trinidad should definitely be on AEWs list.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Erik. said:


> As per above.
> 
> Just seen that Rush and DL re-signed with ROH.
> 
> Which is annoying - but Andrade and Trinidad should definitely be on AEWs list.


Ugh, that´s lame because ROH is so dead.


----------



## Outlaw91

USAUSA1 said:


> He will be in Roh


I wouldn’t mind this, he will probably join La Faccion Ingobernable and he will also be able to work NJPW and CMLL.


----------



## Outlaw91

ProjectGargano said:


> Ugh, that´s lame because ROH is so dead.


Or maybe it isn't if they were able to keep them during the pandemic and also sign new contracts.


----------



## Aedubya

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1370789814816149508


----------



## Chan Hung

So Andrade just updated his twitter and he claimed the rumors of him wanting out are....true. lol


----------



## REALCellWaters

For creative - Vince Russo.

For roster - EC3, Ryback, Big Cass, Enzo, (I want to say Mark Jindrak but everyone will laugh at me).


----------



## BigOrange12

Deonna Purrazzo


----------



## Arm Drag!

*The Briscoe Brothers*

If you want to be THE tag team company, have the best Tag Team in the World. These two shit all over FTR. 

If I was Tony Id be looking to buy ROH. All day. Every day.


----------



## Arm Drag!

The Motor City Machine Guns and the Briscoes are needed!!


----------



## RiverFenix

MCMG would be great but Shelley has a real life job that he give precedence over wrestling now. Britt can make it work now because she's a dentist in Florida. Shelley works as a therapist somewhere in Michigan.


----------



## Arm Drag!

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> MCMG would be great but Shelley has a real life job that he give precedence over wrestling now. Britt can make it work now because she's a dentist in Florida. Shelley works as a therapist somewhere in Michigan.


You from Detroit too mate?


----------



## BigOrange12

April Hunter for sure


----------



## Cowabunga

For women that's easy: Tessa Blanchard. But I doubt that will ever happen. 

For men? Eh... I dunno. There's guys out there who'd be good additions to the company, but I can't think of anyone in particular. I know most of WWE's roster bores me, but a lot of them probably have more charisma than what they're allowed to show under WWE's insane micromanagement of their product. As far as WWE guys go, I'd like to see Brian Danielson in AEW. I'm sure that's not a controversial opinion. 

AEW should ease out on the veterans for now. They already have a good amount of them to help the younger folks out.


----------



## oglop44

I'm sure it's been said before but a main event Japanese gent. I'm not really familiar with Japanese wrestling so can't give a specific name but it does feel like Japan should have a male representative other than MT Nakazawa (as much as I enjoy his nonsense).

They did have Cima at the start (as well as Kenta, briefly) and I'm aware of the pandemic ofc but I still think this is something easy to achieve and would give the main event scene something a little different.


----------



## 3venflow

@oglop44

As a viewer of Japanese wrestling, the man you want is *Kazuchika Okada*. Tall, good looking, a bonafide superstar, and already a contender for best worker ever at the age of 33. He's working hurt at the moment and his level isn't as good as it was, but that can easily change. However, while he said he'd like to wrestle AEW guys, he's not ready to move to America at this stage.

The problem with any Japanese wrestler is nearly all of them struggle to speak English well. Nakamura is an example of someone who can somewhat overcome that but even he had his legs cut out from under him and is now a cookie cutter midcard guy. He was one of the guys Tony Khan wanted from WWE and would have fit the bill.

Besides Okada or Nakamura, I'm not sure any Japanese wrestler would shoot into main event status in AEW, at least not right away. That includes Tanahashi and Naito, whose great personas wouldn't carry over as well to the USA.

If you look beyond New Japan, there _are_ options for lesser known Japanese wrestlers that AEW could be developed towards the upper echelon.









*Kento Miyahara* is 6'1" and a star heavyweight in All Japan. Many believe that at his best, he is close to Okada's level, but due to lack of exposure All Japan gets now, he isn't as well known. He hasn't been in his best form lately and the word 'formulaic' has been used a lot in criticism, but maybe a change of scenery would help.









*Kaito Kiyomiya* is NOAH's greatest prospect and is en route to becoming one of the best wrestlers in the world in the next decade. He is 5'11" and 24-years-old. He recently challenged Keiji Muto for the GHC Heavyweight Title, but his GHC National Title match against Kenou last year is a better example of his talent.










*Konosuke Takeshita* from DDT is a young phenom in Japan. He's only 25 but has improved massively and is 6'2" tall. His offense is really impressive and he's very well-rounded for his age. He's also improved his charisma. Kenny Omega is one of the guys who helped train him.

Beyond these, I can't think of many that AEW might be able to develop into main event or upper midcard guys from outside of NJPW. If they wanted undercarders to improve the roster in general, then there is an endless supply of them in Japan. They already had one of the better ones, CIMA, who apparently wants to return to AEW.


----------



## ProjectGargano

3venflow said:


> @oglop44
> 
> As a viewer of Japanese wrestling, the man you want is *Kazuchika Okada*. Tall, good looking, a bonafide superstar, and already a contender for best worker ever at the age of 33. He's working hurt at the moment and his level isn't as good as it was, but that can easily change. However, while he said he'd like to wrestle AEW guys, he's not ready to move to America at this stage.
> 
> The problem with any Japanese wrestler is nearly all of them struggle to speak English well. Nakamura is an example of someone who can somewhat overcome that but even he had his legs cut out from under him and is now a cookie cutter midcard guy. He was one of the guys Tony Khan wanted from WWE and would have fit the bill.
> 
> Besides Okada or Nakamura, I'm not sure any Japanese wrestler would shoot into main event status in AEW, at least not right away. That includes Tanahashi and Naito, whose great personas wouldn't carry over as well to the USA.
> 
> If you look beyond New Japan, there _are_ options for lesser known Japanese wrestlers that AEW could be developed towards the upper echelon.
> 
> View attachment 99736
> 
> *Kento Miyahara* is 6'1" and a star heavyweight in All Japan. Many believe that at his best, he is close to Okada's level, but due to lack of exposure All Japan gets now, he isn't as well known. He hasn't been in his best form lately and the word 'formulaic' has been used a lot in criticism, but maybe a change of scenery would help.
> 
> View attachment 99738
> 
> *Kaito Kiyomiya* is NOAH's greatest prospect and is en route to becoming one of the best wrestlers in the world in the next decade. He is 5'11" and 24-years-old. He recently challenged Keiji Muto for the GHC Heavyweight Title, but his GHC National Title match against Kenou last year is a better example of his talent.
> 
> 
> View attachment 99737
> 
> *Konosuke Takeshita* from DDT is a young phenom in Japan. He's only 25 but has improved massively and is 6'2" tall. His offense is really impressive and he's very well-rounded for his age. He's also improved his charisma. Kenny Omega is one of the guys who helped train him.
> 
> Beyond these, I can't think of many that AEW might be able to develop into main event or upper midcard guys from outside of NJPW. If they wanted undercarders to improve the roster in general, then there is an endless supply of them in Japan. They already had one of the better ones, CIMA, who apparently wants to return to AEW.


It seems that Dragon Gate is full of prospects too.


----------



## 3venflow

@ProjectGargano Oh yeah, Dragon Gate/former Toryumon has churned out talent for the past 20 years. Only thing is, most of them tend to be smaller guys so would probably occupy midcard slots in AEW since they don't have the promo skills to overcome the height issue. I can't see anyone from DG right now with AEW main event potential.

The best guy AEW could take from DG is Shun Skywalker, who is incredible and could get over on ability alone. But it'd be a Rey Fenix sort of over, an entertaining athletic specimen who will never reach the top of the card in America.










Always liked BxB Hulk too. A younger BxB Hulk could've made it in America as could Dragon Kid as the spectacular flyer (45 now and still moves like he's 21).

DG's best ever overall talent for me is still CIMA, who AEW had before the pandemic. 25-year-old CIMA could have been a big name in America even with his lack of English.

MLW is working with DG, so we'll probably see some of their guys on Fusion soon.


----------



## ProjectGargano

3venflow said:


> @ProjectGargano Oh yeah, Dragon Gate/former Toryumon has churned out talent for the past 20 years. Only thing is, most of them tend to be smaller guys so would probably occupy midcard slots in AEW since they don't have the promo skills to overcome the height issue. I can't see anyone from DG right now with AEW main event potential.
> 
> The best guy AEW could take from DG is Shun Skywalker, who is incredible and could get over on ability alone. But it'd be a Rey Fenix sort of over, an entertaining athletic specimen who will never reach the top of the card in America.
> 
> View attachment 99739
> 
> 
> Always liked BxB Hulk too. A younger BxB Hulk could've made it in America as could Dragon Kid as the spectacular flyer (45 now and still moves like he's 21).
> 
> DG's best ever overall talent for me is still CIMA, who AEW had before the pandemic. 25-year-old CIMA could have been a big name in America even with his lack of English.
> 
> MLW is working with DG, so we'll probably see some of their guys on Fusion soon.


Hmm I didn't knew the work agreement between MLW and DG. But will be interesting to see.


----------



## RiverFenix

Subtitles for taped promos and interpreter for live promos = non-English speaking main event stars in America. 

Seems like they might have dropped it already but AEW was finally on to something with Abrahantes with Penta. 

Look to UFC - many non-English speakers accepted as all out badasses and main eventers because they're not forced to speak English when they cannot.


----------



## 304418

Yuji Okabayashi, Daisuke Sekimoto & Takuya Nomura from BJW. Names I have heard over and over again (at least the first two) for dream matches in NJPW, but never actually coming to fruition. So, AEW should see if they are interested in a few matches on Dynamite or PPV.

I’ve been told they are WALTER-like.










Yuji Okabayashi & Daisuke Sekimoto











Takuya Nomura


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

12 months ago there was a long list of names I'd put up for this, thesedays though...

AEW has too many of the same issues as WWE where most of the roster just feels so aimless and unimportant. Its all about the 'Elite' guys with backstage pull. I feel like anyone I waned to see in AEW where they have a chance to shine, at this point I know they'd be coming over to be stuck in the same sort of spot they're already stuck in.


----------



## oglop44

3venflow said:


> View attachment 99737
> 
> *Konosuke Takeshita* from DDT is a young phenom in Japan. He's only 25 but has improved massively and is 6'2" tall. His offense is really impressive and he's very well-rounded for his age. He's also improved his charisma. Kenny Omega is one of the guys who helped train him.


Great shout man. How crazy that he turned up days later. Thought his match on elevation was really strong so hopefully he becomes a semi regular!


----------



## VIP86

1- CM Punk
2- Brock Lesnar
3- Kota Ibushi
4- Kazuchika Okada
5- Tessa Blanchard

but honestly anybody that is not a midget or a high school Geek or an indy garbage wrestler would be an improvement
over the midgets, high school Geeks, indy garbage wrestlers they have now


----------



## 3venflow

VIP86 said:


> over the midgets, high school Geeks, indy garbage wrestlers they have now


All of these signings since the beginning of 2020 are listed over 6 foot and I wouldn't consider any of them 'midgets', 'high school geeks' or 'indy garbage wrestlers'.


Ethan Page (6'2")
Eddie Kingston (6'1")
Lance Archer (6'8")
Brodie Lee (6'5")
Brian Cage (6'0")
Christian Cage (6'1)
Matt Hardy (6'2")
Miro (6'0")
Paul Wight (7'0")
Will Hobbs (6'1")
Pres10 Vance (6'2")
Ricky Starks (6'0")
Nick Comoroto (6'3")
Sting (6'2")
Bear Country (6'2" + ca. 6'4")

Only guys you could say are really small they have signed in that time frame are Matt Sydal (5'9", held heavyweight titles in WWE and NJPW) and Serpentico (5'6").

FTR, Top Flight, The Acclaimed, Lee Johnson, Shawn Dean are in the 5'10" to 5'11" range.


----------



## Outlaw91

3venflow said:


> @oglop44
> 
> As a viewer of Japanese wrestling, the man you want is *Kazuchika Okada*. Tall, good looking, a bonafide superstar, and already a contender for best worker ever at the age of 33. He's working hurt at the moment and his level isn't as good as it was, but that can easily change. However, while he said he'd like to wrestle AEW guys, he's not ready to move to America at this stage.
> 
> The problem with any Japanese wrestler is nearly all of them struggle to speak English well. Nakamura is an example of someone who can somewhat overcome that but even he had his legs cut out from under him and is now a cookie cutter midcard guy. He was one of the guys Tony Khan wanted from WWE and would have fit the bill.
> 
> Besides Okada or Nakamura, I'm not sure any Japanese wrestler would shoot into main event status in AEW, at least not right away. That includes Tanahashi and Naito, whose great personas wouldn't carry over as well to the USA.
> 
> If you look beyond New Japan, there _are_ options for lesser known Japanese wrestlers that AEW could be developed towards the upper echelon.
> 
> View attachment 99736
> 
> *Kento Miyahara* is 6'1" and a star heavyweight in All Japan. Many believe that at his best, he is close to Okada's level, but due to lack of exposure All Japan gets now, he isn't as well known. He hasn't been in his best form lately and the word 'formulaic' has been used a lot in criticism, but maybe a change of scenery would help.
> 
> View attachment 99738
> 
> *Kaito Kiyomiya* is NOAH's greatest prospect and is en route to becoming one of the best wrestlers in the world in the next decade. He is 5'11" and 24-years-old. He recently challenged Keiji Muto for the GHC Heavyweight Title, but his GHC National Title match against Kenou last year is a better example of his talent.
> 
> 
> View attachment 99737
> 
> *Konosuke Takeshita* from DDT is a young phenom in Japan. He's only 25 but has improved massively and is 6'2" tall. His offense is really impressive and he's very well-rounded for his age. He's also improved his charisma. Kenny Omega is one of the guys who helped train him.
> 
> Beyond these, I can't think of many that AEW might be able to develop into main event or upper midcard guys from outside of NJPW. If they wanted undercarders to improve the roster in general, then there is an endless supply of them in Japan. They already had one of the better ones, CIMA, who apparently wants to return to AEW.


Since you named the hot prospects of the current Japanese wrestling, I would also add Hayato Tamura even though he is not that well known. He's only 25 years old, he was trained by Taka Michinoku at Just Tap Out, debuted in 2019 and won the Zero1 World Heavyweight Championship in his debut match, he lost the title to Masato Tanaka at the beginning of the year. He carries himself like a star, he's pretty good in the ring and he reminds me a lot of Okada.


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382356148054077441
Dunno if Britt is hinting at something here, but Jamie Hayter back in AEW would be good. Young, lots of potential and more experience in Stardom under her belt since her 2019 AEW appearances.

They _could_ bring her back with her tag partner Bea Priestley, but Bea seems to be staying in the UK for the time being. Maybe the two of them will join NXT UK, but they would add something to AEW's women's division especially if they bring in tag belts.


----------



## Outlaw91

Jaime Hayter would be a good signing.


----------



## 3venflow

Billie Kay released by WWE along with Mickie James. WWE fans on Twitter are absolutely raging about Billie being cut.


----------



## El Hammerstone

3venflow said:


> Billie Kay released by WWE along with Mickie James. WWE fans on Twitter are absolutely raging about Billie being cut.


Chelsea Green, Tucker, and Wesley Blake as well

Edit: and now Kalisto


----------



## 3venflow

From an AEW perspective, I'd say...

The women: Maybe to all of them but none of them feel like 'must' signings. Serena kinda fills the Mickie role doesn't she?
The men: Can't see any of them really adding anything. Kalisto is a CAW luchador, Tucker is a pretty ordinary hoss, Blake is boring like the other Forgotten Sons

Definitely not as star-studded as last year's releases, although maybe more will follow.

Someone's happy anyway.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382758096800337920


----------



## EmbassyForever

3venflow said:


> *Billie Kay released by WWE *along with Mickie James. WWE fans on Twitter are absolutely raging about Billie being cut.


What in the fuck?!
She's great. That's shocking. Green is pretty good too & a prospect

Loved Samuray del Sol, no idea what's going on with him nowadays


----------



## 3venflow

Holy shit, Samoa Joe and Bo Dallas gone too.

I name-dropped Bo earlier in this thread as someone AEW could do good things with. And if Joe is over his injuries, you have to at least consider it.


----------



## EmbassyForever

lol wtf. Joe is a great asset & much better than the Cole's clones they have right now. Bizzare


----------



## RiverFenix

Chelsea Green probably goes to Impact with Matt Cardona. I'd guess Joe has a lot of friends in AEW if he's healthy. Tucker and Blake don't really interest me for AEW. Samuray Del Sol is a better ring name but AEW already has a Fuego Del Sol non-Mexican masked luchador.

Bo Dallas needs a career reboot.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Peyton released too lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Samoa Joe, Billie Kay and Mickie James can fit right in


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

Peyton is definitely coming.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Bring me Peyton


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

ProjectGargano said:


> Peyton released too lol


well geez, she and Kay can come join hubby - they’ll fit in AEW, where nobody is scared when you have a different accent


----------



## ProjectGargano

LifeInCattleClass said:


> well geez, she and Kay can come join hubby - they’ll fit in AEW, where nobody is scared when you have a different accent


Peyton is coming, and she is the girl of Shawn Spears.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Prediction - with Billie and Peyton we’ll see the launch of the AEW women’s tag team titles


----------



## ProjectGargano

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Prediction - with Billie and Peyton we’ll see the launch of the AEW women’s tag team titles


But now without Ivelisse


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

ProjectGargano said:


> But now without Ivelisse


lol.... even better then

Ivy can form a tag team with Tessa called ‘unrivalled entitled’ and wrestle in China


----------



## Cowabunga

Well, now that he's a free agent, Samoa Joe. If he's healthy, that is. Don't want to see him simply reduced to a managing role.


----------



## Chan Hung

3venflow said:


> Holy shit, Samoa Joe and Bo Dallas gone too.
> 
> I name-dropped Bo earlier in this thread as someone AEW could do good things with. And if Joe is over his injuries, you have to at least consider it.


BO LEFT, sorry..had to do it.


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Prediction - with Billie and Peyton we’ll see the launch of the AEW women’s tag team titles


Id welcome them to AEW. I dont think many here would though lol


----------



## Cowabunga

Never been a fan of the IIconics myself. Always found them too annoying.


----------



## Arm Drag!

Billie Kay, Samoa Joe and Bo Dallas are all GREAT characters IMO. Peyron Royce and Kalito are no-brainer additions too.

IIconics reboot is a must!!


----------



## Shock Street

Peyton, Samoa Joe, and Chelsea Green I'd be okay with, though there's too big a roster right now, the 2nd show is still coming...


----------



## 751161

Samoa Joe.

It would get me to finally watch AEW properly.


----------



## TD Stinger

Joe feel likes like a lock if he wants to stay in wrestling.

As far as the women go, I feel like Impact has a good chance of getting most of them. Could see Mickie in AEW.


----------



## Outlaw91

3venflow said:


> Someone's happy anyway.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382758096800337920


LOL Why is this guy happy? Did he quit wrestling? Who would want to sign him? Now there is also no monthly pay.


----------



## Aedubya

Mickie will join her husband in NWA surely?


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Jase Osei from the UK scene


----------



## mrcool123

Jase Osei is a great shout. Could be Ogogo's bodyguard.


----------



## DammitChrist

Cowabunga said:


> Never been a fan of the IIconics myself. Always found them too annoying.


God, I hope neither of them end up going to AEW.

Just keep them on Impact where I won't have to see them on TV.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

Emma/Tenille Dashwood

Candice LeRae (we know she can do hardcore matches)


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Billie Kay!


----------



## 3venflow

deleteeee


----------



## Arm Drag!

Tony Khan best hint at having received an 'interesting CV' ths week..!!!!

Even just for fuckery.


----------



## El Hammerstone




----------



## 3venflow

With Zelina going back to WWE, Salina would be the perfect alternative if AEW needs a woman with great mic skills. Probably work cheaper too.


----------



## RiverFenix

Us Selina a trained wrestler?


----------



## 3venflow

She is, but hasn't wrestled for a few years. I haven't seen her work but apparently she was very basic in the ring. She has just been a manager in MLW and did the job really well. She's still only 24, which is pretty amazing.


----------



## El Hammerstone

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Us Selina a trained wrestler?


Yes, but the real money will be made with her as a manager or some sort of on screen character. She's basically a younger, more attractive (imo) Zelina Vega.


----------



## Gwi1890

The Briscoes turning up and killing the Bucks would make my day, full crowds back at DoN and popping to “reach for the sky boy” would be awesome


----------



## 3venflow

Don Callis is no longer listed as an IMPACT executive. Meltzer says that he's been given the impression than Don will wind up being a full-timer in AEW.

If that is true, they need to get him on commentary eventually.


----------



## Aedubya

Vega is back in WWE?


----------



## BroncoBuster3

I remember when I was lurking someone posted a massive list of talented independent wrestlers and I researched them all. So many of them have been shown on Dynamite, Dark and Elevation. It was an impressive list but I can't remember who posted it and can't find it again


----------



## 3venflow

BroncoBuster3 said:


> It was an impressive list but I can't remember who posted it and can't find it again


Was it @El Hammerstone?

There's a lot of great talent on the indies AEW could bring in, but their roster is so stacked now it's hard to justify adding any but the most promising talent until they start releasing wrestlers. I could see them eventually starting a full developmental brand a la NXT to replace the current Dark setup.

These two guys are certainly good enough for the big leagues (Dickinson faced Moxley in Bloodsport and teamed with him against Nagata/Narita the other week... was also at Dynamite with the NJPW USA crew and Simon Gotch):


----------



## BroncoBuster3

3venflow said:


> Was it @El Hammerstone?
> 
> There's a lot of great talent on the indies AEW could bring in, but their roster is so stacked now it's hard to justify adding any but the most promising talent until they start releasing wrestlers. I could see them eventually starting a full developmental brand a la NXT to replace the current Dark setup.
> 
> These two guys are certainly good enough for the big leagues (Dickinson faced Moxley in Bloodsport and teamed with him against Nagata/Narita the other week... was also at Dynamite with the NJPW USA crew and Simon Gotch):
> 
> View attachment 101368


No I don't think so but he was involved in the conversation I think


----------



## NamelessJobber

BroncoBuster3 said:


> I remember when I was lurking someone posted a massive list of talented independent wrestlers and I researched them all. So many of them have been shown on Dynamite, Dark and Elevation. It was an impressive list but I can't remember who posted it and can't find it again


I think the user you want is Cult03 who doesn't post here anymore, banned. He did a bunch of lists actually even in this thread, like this one on page 19 (post# 373 and 375): 









Who would you like to see in AEW?


Marko Stunt Don't bring any something to the company




www.wrestlingforum.com





Some like that with pics and some just typed list of names. Was pretty useful tbh for anyone who might want to check out someone new or unknown from independents.


----------



## BroncoBuster3

NamelessJobber said:


> I think the user you want is Cult03 who doesn't post here anymore, banned. He did a bunch of lists actually even in this thread, like this one on page 19 (post# 373 and 375):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who would you like to see in AEW?
> 
> 
> Marko Stunt Don't bring any something to the company
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wrestlingforum.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some like that with pics and some just typed list of names. Was pretty useful tbh for anyone who might want to check out someone new or unknown from independents.


That's the one! Was pretty much the poster that got me down the independent rabbit hole so deeply. Is there anyone else on here that does something similar? Would love to see a good list of talent that's available.


----------



## Aedubya

Velvet Dream?


----------



## RiverFenix

Speedball Mike Bailey seemingly WWE bound.


----------



## 3venflow

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Speedball Mike Bailey seemingly WWE bound.


He'll end up in NXT or Main Event for sure. I don't think he has the charisma or look for an extended run on SD or RAW, though he might get a short run beforee Vince loses interest.

Ah well, AEW isn't short on small athletic guys anyway and they've kind of been moving more towards signing bigger or more grounded guys in the past year and half (besides Top Flight).


----------



## El Hammerstone

Hyan, Shimmer champion, formerly of Booker T's ROW, and now current free agent, would be a good get for the women's division. She's also a name I mentioned about a year ago.


----------



## ProjectGargano

El Hammerstone said:


> Hyan, Shimmer champion, formerly of Booker T's ROW, and now current free agent, would be a good get for the women's division. She's also a name I mentioned about a year ago.


Isn´t she and Rok-C in the new ROH women´s division already?


----------



## El Hammerstone

ProjectGargano said:


> Isn´t she and Rok-C in the new ROH women´s division already?


She's had matches there yeah, but she said herself that she's not under contract


----------



## 3venflow

Looks like Salina is going to NXT. She would've been a good mouthpiece in AEW for someone like Jade, though it's not like they're short on them.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1396951991448911878


----------



## El Hammerstone

3venflow said:


> Looks like Salina is going to NXT. She would've been a good mouthpiece in AEW for someone like Jade, though it's not like they're short on them.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1396951991448911878


Well shit, that's a fantastic pickup for them, and after bringing Zelina back to boot.


----------



## TD Stinger

3venflow said:


> Looks like Salina is going to NXT. She would've been a good mouthpiece in AEW for someone like Jade, though it's not like they're short on them.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1396951991448911878


I mean, the fact that she's flat out alluding to being "NeXT" tells me that's not where she's going. It's how these things usually go.


----------



## Aedubya

She's a bit too 'adult' for WWE no?


----------



## FaceTime Heel

EJ Nduka


----------



## Aedubya

Allister Black, Murphy & Ruby Riott


----------



## Jedah

Of recent releases, Braun, Daniel Bryan, Aleister, Ruby.

And...if Tony Khan has courage, he should do a thorough investigation of his own into Dream and if he independently finds there's nothing there, sign him. Dream is special. I've always wanted a feud with him and MJF.


----------



## Aedubya

I'm pretty sure Aramis was mentioned on this thread before - I think Cody even name-checked him once too

He has just joined MLW


----------



## Arm Drag!

A one-off match between Evil Uno and Shark Boy! Maybe even a short 3-4 match run for Shark Boy.


----------



## Aedubya

It's not gonna be Harry Smith Jr anyway


----------



## omaroo

Aedubya said:


> It's not gonna be Harry Smith Jr anyway


No big loss. 

The guy has no charisma or personality last time I saw him in MLW


----------



## BroncoBuster3

So I made a women's list and now I have a list of males AEW should look at/put on Dark next. In fact, give me a few million dollars and I'd build a company around these guys
Jase Osei








Juicy Finau








Lord Crewe








Prince Agballah








Victor Benjamin








Daniel Eads








Isaiah Broner








Jay Alexander








Schaff








Sheikh el Sham








William Eaver








Jordan Cruz








Samson The Lion from Zion


----------



## ProjectGargano

BroncoBuster3 said:


> So I made a women's list and now I have a list of males AEW should look at/put on Dark next. In fact, give me a few million dollars and I'd build a company around these guys
> Jase Osei
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicy Finau
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lord Crewe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prince Agballah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victor Benjamin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel Eads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isaiah Broner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jay Alexander
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schaff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheikh el Sham
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> William Eaver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan Cruz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson The Lion from Zion


Most of them seems like came from these fantasy series or films.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Legit DMD said:


> *Maki Itoh and Mina Shirakawa.
> View attachment 89557
> View attachment 89558
> View attachment 89559
> View attachment 89560
> View attachment 89561
> View attachment 89562
> *


*Mina has improved so much since this post and has become one of the more over acts in Stardom. I would love to see her over here in a year or so.*


----------



## El Hammerstone

BroncoBuster3 said:


> So I made a women's list and now I have a list of males AEW should look at/put on Dark next. In fact, give me a few million dollars and I'd build a company around these guys
> Jase Osei
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicy Finau
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lord Crewe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prince Agballah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victor Benjamin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel Eads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isaiah Broner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jay Alexander
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schaff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheikh el Sham
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> William Eaver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan Cruz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson The Lion from Zion


You have a good eye for talent my friend


----------



## Erik.

BroncoBuster3 said:


> So I made a women's list and now I have a list of males AEW should look at/put on Dark next. In fact, give me a few million dollars and I'd build a company around these guys
> Jase Osei
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicy Finau
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lord Crewe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prince Agballah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victor Benjamin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel Eads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isaiah Broner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jay Alexander
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schaff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheikh el Sham
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> William Eaver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan Cruz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson The Lion from Zion


Who the fuck are any of these people and why should I want to see them?


----------



## Arm Drag!

Erik. said:


> Who the fuck are any of these people and why should I want to see them?


Who the fuck are you and why are you posting here? 🤷‍♂️

We can all be an unneccessary cunt mate.


----------



## Erik.

Arm Drag! said:


> Who the fuck are you and why are you posting here? 🤷‍♂️
> 
> We can all be an unneccessary cunt mate.


I was being genuine. Not offensive.

You're posting images of people no one has ever seen before and writing a bunch of names no one has even heard of.

WHY should they sign these people? What do these people bring individually? I'm asking out of interest.

Out of those mentioned, who's the most likely to succeed and why?

Are they all great wrestlers? Or more than that? Who has the best character that would translate well to the million plus that watch each week? Are they good on the mic? Which one is the best on the mic?

Too many people in here are just writing names and posting photos of people as if people are to know who these people are. As a way of saying "Look at me, I know more about wrestling than you" - not to say you think that - but I was interested in your post because you posted a lot of people I have never seen or heard of before, people YOU claimed you'd build your own federation around.


----------



## Arm Drag!

Erik. said:


> I was being genuine. Not offensive.
> 
> *You're posting images of people no one has ever seen before* and writing a bunch of names no one has even heard of.
> 
> WHY should they sign these people? What do these people bring individually? I'm asking out of interest.
> 
> Out of those mentioned, who's the most likely to succeed and why?
> 
> Are they all great wrestlers? Or more than that? Who has the best character that would translate well to the million plus that watch each week? Are they good on the mic? Which one is the best on the mic?
> 
> Too many people in here are just writing names and posting photos of people as if people are to know who these people are. As a way of saying "Look at me, I know more about wrestling than you" - not to say you think that - but I was interested in your post because *you posted a lot of people I have never seen or heard of before, people YOU claimed you'd build your own federation around.*


No.


----------



## El Hammerstone

If I'm Cody/Dustin/QT, in my search for new Nightmare factory prospects, I know that I'd be keeping a close eye on the wrestling at the Olympics.


----------



## Erik.

El Hammerstone said:


> If I'm Cody/Dustin/QT, in my search for new Nightmare factory prospects, I know that I'd be keeping a close eye on the wrestling at the Olympics.


Good point.

Talking of amateur wrestlers, I stumbled across someone called AJ Ferrari a few months back when falling down a rabbit hole when it came to looking at Gable Steveson, who seems to be on his way to the WWE after the Olympics and he strikes me as someone who might be worth a shot at training.

6ft+, 200+ lbs and in a few interviews it seemed like he had the gift of the gab and only 20 years old.

Got a cocky douche look about him. He's from Oklahoma State too, so you'd have to think Jim Ross was aware of him.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Erik. said:


> Good point.
> 
> Talking of amateur wrestlers, I stumbled across someone called AJ Ferrari a few months back when falling down a rabbit hole when it came to looking at Gable Steveson, who seems to be on his way to the WWE after the Olympics and he strikes me as someone who might be worth a shot at training.
> 
> 6ft+, 200+ lbs and in a few interviews it seemed like he had the gift of the gab and only 20 years old.
> 
> Got a cocky douche look about him. He's from Oklahoma State too, so you'd have to think Jim Ross was aware of him.


Funny enough, AJ was one of the guys that stood out most to me for the same reasons; I wouldn't even restrict my scouting to Americans though, despite understanding it would harder to bring in a Russian for instance. Scouting Olympic women is also something I believe could be done more; many of these women also look good, if that's your main prerogative.

Edit: On a similar note, the MMA world is something that is always worth scouting. Matt Makowski and Justin Kyle are two former MMA fighters who have been wrestling on the indies for a few years now, and have both taken quite well to it.


----------



## RiverFenix

Windham Rotunda would be must-get, assuming he still wants to continue wrestling. Not as The Fiend though, but much more OG Bray Wyatt.


----------



## Arm Drag!

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Windham Rotunda would be must-get, assuming he still wants to continue wrestling. Not as The Fiend though, but much more OG Bray Wyatt.


Religious Cult Leader/Televangelist Scammer please!

I have a special hate for religious cunts who take advantage of people. It'd be nice for Bray to act like one and praise thier actionsto get heat and also shine a spotlight on them.


----------



## 3venflow

Posted in this thread a few times, but here are NON-WWE talents I'd be interested in AEW signing at some point if they become available.

Over the next few years:


The Briscoe Brothers
Brody King
Dragon Lee
Vikingo Jr.
Bandido
Marshall von Erich
Josh Alexander
Shun Skywalker
Tessa Blanchard
Trish Adora
Giulia
Mayu Iwatani

Long-term signings with main event potential (post-Jericho/Cody/Omega era):


Jay White
Jacob Fatu
WIll Ospreay
Alex Hammerstone
Obviously Okada or Ibushi would be on the list too, but I see little to no chance of them leaving NJPW unless they crave an American adventure like Nakamura did. You have a better chance of getting the gaijin from NJPW, like AEW did with The Elite, Archer and Trent.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

This is as good a place as any to post the Bucks latest bio - remember what happened last time they did this


----------



## shandcraig

Ericmoose said:


> Why not? It's Eric Bischoff and Vince Russo.
> 
> I wouldn't mind seeing Madison Rayne or Taryn Terrell in AEW either for the women either.


. Eric has a good insight of the business side and would be a good consultant for sure! Russo has to many people hating on him so in the end it might be to much drama.


----------



## RogueSlayer

VK Wall Street JR


----------



## RiverFenix

LifeInCattleClass said:


> This is as good a place as any to post the Bucks latest bio - remember what happened last time they did this
> 
> View attachment 105518


Who is "New Day"? I could see Woods leaving WWE and Kingston potentially a budget cut down the line but Big E seems like a WWE lifer. Would Woods/Kingston be "New Day" or does it need to be all three of them involved?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Who is "New Day"? I could see Woods leaving WWE and Kingston potentially a budget cut down the line but Big E seems like a WWE lifer. Would Woods/Kingston be "New Day" or does it need to be all three of them involved?


Definitely all 3

And no way is E a lifer


----------



## rich110991

This is my list, some are fantasy, some are realistic.

WWE

Adam Cole
AJ Styles
Alexa Bliss
Bayley
Becky Lynch
Charlotte Flair
Finn Balor
Johnny Gargano
Kevin Owens
New Day
Pete Dunn
Randy Orton
Roman Reigns
Sami Zayn
Sasha Banks
Seth Rollins

Other

Bray Wyatt
Jay White
Ruby Riott
Tessa Blanchard
Will Ospreay


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

With Bryan incoming, my list hasn’t really changed

Okada
Suzuki
Ibushi
ZSJ
Shingo takagi
Billy ospreay


----------



## RogueSlayer

Per Fightful Select regarding Adam Cole’s contract status.

“A major WWE contract was expiring recently in that of former NXT Champion Adam Cole. Wrestling Inc reported that Cole's deal is up after Summerslam However, we've learned there was a whole lot more to that than just a contract expiring. There was an assumption internally that Cole's WWE contract expired in December, but WWE sources have reached out and noted that they became aware that the deal was actually up in early July. Despite that, we're told that Adam Cole expressed to WWE that he was willing to work through Summerslam weekend and re-evaluate things. WWE sources put over Cole for being open to doing that as opposed to just appearing on another program without any notice by WWE. There was once word within WWE that Cole had actually signed a new deal when the USA Network agreement came to be, but that was not the case, despite the internal rumors.”


----------



## Geeee

The funny thing is even though Britt is in AEW and he's a member of The Elite, I'm not sure there's a spot for Adam Cole in AEW.


----------



## The_Great_One21

I’d be surprised if he doesn’t end up in AEW.

But seriously, they need to trim that roster.


----------



## Chan Hung

The_Great_One21 said:


> I’d be surprised if he doesn’t end up in AEW.
> 
> But seriously, they need to trim that roster.


Too many at this stage now with Punk and Bryan. I say they gotta relax a bit.


----------



## The_Great_One21

Chan Hung said:


> Too many at this stage now with Punk and Bryan. I say they gotta relax a bit.


If top level talents come available, you sign them. Because you never know when another will come up, or if some of your talent who you have will leave. But they need to trim the fat. The likes of Janela and Sonny Kiss have no place in AEW now.


----------



## Chan Hung

The_Great_One21 said:


> If top level talents come available, you sign them. Because you never know when another will come up, or if some of your talent who you have will leave. But they need to trim the fat. The likes of Janela and Sonny Kiss have no place in AEW now.


This would be ideal. Trim and cut 15-20 of those lower tier garbage talents like the ones you mentioned.


----------



## zkorejo

Geeee said:


> The funny thing is even though Britt is in AEW and he's a member of The Elite, I'm not sure there's a spot for Adam Cole in AEW.


He's good on the mic and in the ring. He will make his own spot.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Chan Hung said:


> This would be ideal. Trim and cut 15-20 of those lower tier garbage talents like the ones you mentioned.


Who would be the jobbers/undercard then?


----------



## The_Great_One21

What happened to Kylie Rae? She was there at the start of AEW, looked like she had some potential, but then just left. With NWA now right?
Any chance she’d come back? Is she actually any good?


----------



## El Hammerstone

The_Great_One21 said:


> What happened to Kylie Rae? She was there at the start of AEW, looked like she had some potential, but then just left. With NWA now right?
> Any chance she’d come back? Is she actually any good?


She went to Impact, had a title match at their biggest PPV last year, but her anxiety issues (the reason she didn't come to AEW) got the best of her and she ended up no showing the event, and that was it for her time there. Last I heard, she did indeed return to NWA.


----------



## DOTL

windham rotunda _cough_


----------



## THA_WRESTER

Exact quote from another thread but seems more suited for this one:

"Just sign on Wyatt, Strowman, Adam Cole, Punk, Danielson (who are all legit main eventers), Ruby Soho, IInspiration, Tessa Blanchard (who would fill out the women's division), and some prospect indy guys/tag teams as well and I would honestly call it good. Give them a year or two to get all these guys settled into rotation because they have as good of a roster as any brand of WWE with all the listed guys + who they have right now...they're stacked."


----------



## RogueSlayer

Charlotte could be a possibility once her contract is up or she gets released her dad and husband are both in AEW now.


----------



## RiverFenix

Thing is you need bottom feeder guys or some of the names you sign end up there anyways.


----------



## 3venflow

THA_WRESTER said:


> Just sign on Wyatt, Strowman, Adam Cole, Punk, Danielson (who are all legit main eventers), Ruby Soho, IInspiration, Tessa Blanchard (who would fill out the women's division), and some prospect indy guys/tag teams as well and I would honestly call it good.


But then WWE will release another star and it'll be like "Just one more..."

I have no problem with WWE talents being signed in moderation, but the flood of them being released risks killing AEW's individuality if you hire them all. We could soon have rehashes of Danielson vs. Bray Wyatt on AEW TV for example.

There is something more rewarding about seeing guys like MJF, Hangman, JB and Darby become stars. They could do the same with Wardlow. I've no doubt that a raw talent like Wardlow with the correct development is a guy who could headline WWE or AEW PPVs. But if you sign and main event push a Strowman, then a powerhouse like Wardlow suddenly seems less important.

Personally, I'd rather see Jay White, Will Ospreay and Jacob Fatu signed than Bray Wyatt and Brawn Strowman.

Obviously, you make an exception for guys like Punk and Danielson who not only are legends, but fit the ethos of AEW.


----------



## The_Great_One21

3venflow said:


> But then WWE will release another star and it'll be like "Just one more..."


And if they are a major star then yeah… sign them. Thing is there really isn’t many left in WWE now.

Genuinely on the mens side of things the only singles wrestlers who AEW should 100% sign if they were released would be:

Roman Reigns.
Seth Rollins.
Drew McIntyre.
AJ Styles.
Randy Orton.
John Cena.
Kevin Owens.
Finn Balor

Those are all guys who could be main event stars or with Balor he’s the original bullet club founder so I included him but none of them are getting released. 

Yeah there might be other one you consider but I think now it is at the point of unless they will be main event then you pass. You can debate whether you’d sign the likes of Mysterio, Zayn, Nakamura, Ziggler (since his brother is there), Cesaro, Riddle, Mustafa Ali, Keith Lee etc but I don’t see any of those as world champions so I think you do pass on all but world champion potential at this point.

Ricochet even as amazing as he is, I’d maybe sign him to AEW if I could but even then I’d have to think about it. Him and Riddle are the only two midcarders I’d have to seriously think about. Otherwise I’d pass on everyone I don’t think yeah 100% world champion material.


----------



## Arm Drag!

Theres room for a few ore with an extra show. Dark is shite and so few people bother. An actual second show would allow a few more spots I think. More so if they add a Rampage Championship of some sort.


----------



## Aedubya

Adam Cole


----------



## 3venflow

I mentioned Brody King as a non-WWE talent who could be considered in my post above and here he is with Malakai Black at the PWG event. He looks like he'd suit a Malakai 'House of Black' faction. He was also backstage at Fight for the Fallen.

6'5", athletic for his size and suits tag wrestling well, so he'd be someone AEW could put in a new tag team.

Think he may have a ROH deal right now but not sure how long for. He also works in NJPW Strong team in a team with Chris Dickinson called VLNCE UNLTD. I'd be surprised if WWE and AEW don't consider him when he's available.

Him and WALTER beating the living daylights out of each other in PWG a couple of years back.


----------



## RiverFenix

He'd probably have to change his ring name because of Brodie Lee. Even if he spells his name as a direct homage to Bruiser Brody. I mean AEW has two Cages, two Pages so maybe they wouldn't care.

I think Black and King will do their thing on the indies for the most part. AEW could being in King as a freelancer on occasion.


----------



## Prized Fighter

Pairing up Brody King with Malakai Black would be a really good one. King could work a similar deal to the Good Brothers since he is signed to ROH and NJPW Strong. I bet NJPW would love it too if Black showed up on Strong.


----------



## HVNTER

The only problem I can see right now with all of these releases/potential signings is that I don't want AEW to get the whole ECW/TNA syndrome where every show has to have a surprise. If I were AEW management I honestly do think I would hold off with any debuts until (assuming they signed) Punk and Bryan have been seen on screen. Wyatt's debut could be a slow burn, vignettes and what not. You definitely don't want AEW's gimmick to be "who's going to jump?!". I disagree wholeheartedly with the WCW/TNA 2.0 argument everyone has been making but if every big event revolves around a surprise debut, even if it's a good one, AEW will fall right in to that trap.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

ProjectGargano said:


> Who would be the jobbers/undercard then?


Guys like Darby lol


----------



## ryanschuette

I think Tessa Blanchard is a must get. Pair her with her dad and they can be aew's version of Charlotte and Ric. 

I'd also like to see Shayna Baszler. Vince has no idea what to do with her and she can go back to being what she was in nxt.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

ProjectGargano said:


> Who would be the jobbers/undercard then?


Something like the following:

Alex Reynolds
Aaron Solo
Colt Cabana
Kip Sabian
Lee Johnson
Nick Comoroto
QT Marshall
Preston Vance (no mask)
Shawn Dean

A handful like this would be fine.


----------



## 3venflow

Pete Dunne's WWE deal is almost up according to Sean Ross Sapp. Wouldn't surprise me if Tony Khan makes a move for him since he's a world class worker and is better than many of AEW's lower half wrestlers.

If they did sign him, I'd pair him with Ogogo and Kip Sabian in a Peaky Blinders-ish group and feud them with Best Friends on Rampage/Elevation.


----------



## RogueSlayer

Lionel Messi is now a free agent is he heading to AEW lol


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Debbie Malenko


----------



## hmmm488

Honestly the biggest name even slightly theoretically possible (though virtually impossible as far as the actual likelihood), is Brock Lesnar. Brock vs Wardlow could be money (Wardlow using the F10, etc). 

Not anytime soon, but longterm booking it seems Wardlow is being built as a possible long term future monster/star, eventually turning on MJF. This could be the extra bit needed to push him over that edge by having him go over that type of star.

Of course this is only possible in a perfect world and rather unlikely.


----------



## rich110991

rich110991 said:


> This is my list, some are fantasy, some are realistic.
> 
> WWE
> 
> *Adam Cole*
> AJ Styles
> Alexa Bliss
> Bayley
> Becky Lynch
> Charlotte Flair
> Finn Balor
> Johnny Gargano
> Kevin Owens
> New Day
> *Pete Dunn*
> Randy Orton
> Roman Reigns
> Sami Zayn
> Sasha Banks
> Seth Rollins
> 
> Other
> 
> *Bray Wyatt*
> Jay White
> *Ruby Riott*
> Tessa Blanchard
> Will Ospreay


Hopefully I can cross these names off my list soon


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423816333649715204
I'd have certain interest in Bronson Reed, Tyler Rust. Jake Atlas I believe had AEW interest, maybe even a competing offer, before choosing WWE at the time.

Fish and Reeves are injury prone. Mercedes asked out of that Antifa inspired faction that ended up crashing and burning, but not a good look for a developmental. Sucks for her as I believe she left a good real life job to sign on with wwe full time.


----------



## ProjectGargano

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423816333649715204
> I'd have certain interest in Bronson Reed, Tyler Rust. Jake Atlas I believe had AEW interest, maybe even a competing offer, before choosing WWE at the time.
> 
> Fish and Reeves are injury prone. Mercedes asked out of that Antifa inspired faction that ended up crashing and burning, but not a good look for a developmental. Sucks for her as I believe she left a good real life job to sign on with wwe full time.


From these ones only Asher Hale and Ari Sterling in development deals to grow on Dark. Bobby Fish is ROH material and Jake Atlas impact.


----------



## Chan Hung

I hope they can bring in Bronson Reed & Mercedes Martinez


----------



## 3venflow

I wouldn't go out of my way to sign any of them.

Alex Zayne (Ari Sterling) and Bronson Reed are the only two who get my attention in any way but I can't see what they would bring. Brody King is better than Bronson Reed and has that beefy look, so they could just wait for him. Zayne is super athletic but he'd be just another body on Dark. May as well get Laredo Kid or Kalisto, at least they bring a cool masked look with the flash.

ca. 2014 Bobby Fish with O'Reilly would've been good in AEW, but Fish is past it now.

Mercedes Martinez was on Double or Nothing 2019 and worked an episode of Dark, but she's 40 and that's quite old for a female wrestler.

WTF is going on in WWE? The downsizing of the roster is incredible. I know they're bringing a lot of big guys through now, but this is pretty shocking.


----------



## BroncoBuster3

Erik. said:


> Who the fuck are any of these people and why should I want to see them?


Grown ass men with larger than life personas who look like they can actually fight? Nah you probably wouldn't enjoy that. Stick to your tiny boys with no character who couldn't hurt a fly in real life.

Fuck, it amazes me how little people care about the actual future of this business and claim to be fans of wrestling. Nah, you're fans of gymnasts. Wrestling is more than what moves someone can do.


----------



## BroncoBuster3

Erik. said:


> I was being genuine. Not offensive.
> 
> You're posting images of people no one has ever seen before and writing a bunch of names no one has even heard of.
> 
> WHY should they sign these people? What do these people bring individually? I'm asking out of interest.
> 
> Out of those mentioned, who's the most likely to succeed and why?
> 
> Are they all great wrestlers? Or more than that? Who has the best character that would translate well to the million plus that watch each week? Are they good on the mic? Which one is the best on the mic?
> 
> Too many people in here are just writing names and posting photos of people as if people are to know who these people are. As a way of saying "Look at me, I know more about wrestling than you" - not to say you think that - but I was interested in your post because you posted a lot of people I have never seen or heard of before, people YOU claimed you'd build your own federation around.


The fuck are you talking about? I would like to see them in AEW because they're good pro wrestlers for the future. Not just in ring dorks but people who look the part, play the part and can go in the ring too. Just trying to raise awareness for wrestlers who could be great and don't fit the same mould AEW has filled their roster with so far.


----------



## BroncoBuster3

Erik. said:


> Who the fuck are any of these people and why should I want to see them?


Also the lists people have posted in here before have featured numerous talents AEW/NXT/WWE has signed or shown on Dark. The guy I stole the idea from used to post lists of like 50 people and to this day, well over half have shown up on those shows and are often praised by people like you who don't know anything about upcoming talent. Shit, see those NXT release threads where people are saying they have no idea who any of them are? Wrestling fans should know who Bronson Reed, Alex Zayne and Anthony Henry are. Meanwhile in the AEW section Daniel Spencer and Wheeler Yuta are being praised as the best talent from the indies. That will do me. 

I'll say it again. There is more to pro wrestling than just your in-ring manoeuvres.


----------



## RogueSlayer

Please Tony don't sign any of the NXT releases otherwise AEW being the place for WWE rejects would be the absolute truth.

None of the released wrestlers are needle movers and hiring these wrestlers would make them look very TNA.


----------



## Erik.

BroncoBuster3 said:


> Grown ass men with larger than life personas who look like they can actually fight? Nah you probably wouldn't enjoy that. Stick to your tiny boys with no character who couldn't hurt a fly in real life.
> 
> Fuck, it amazes me how little people care about the actual future of this business and claim to be fans of wrestling. Nah, you're fans of gymnasts. Wrestling is more than what moves someone can do.


You seem offended by a post on the internet. 

Everything okay at home?


----------



## RiverFenix

Jake Atlas might be the strangest of the NXT releases. If AEW brings in any of them, I think it will be him.


----------



## Erik.

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Jake Atlas might be the strangest of the NXT releases. If AEW brings in any of them, I think it will be him.


Only 26 years old and very close with Jungle Boy. 

Could definitely see him being one they pick up and try and develop.


----------



## 3venflow

More releases coming according to Andrew Zarian.

That's why AEW should hold off signing anyone, WWE may release someone like Chad Gable and Io Shirai before all is said and done. Plus, Adam Cole and Pete Dunne could walk yet.

None of those released very recently scream 'must sign' for AEW in their current position.


----------



## Geeee

RogueSlayer said:


> Please Tony don't sign any of the NXT releases otherwise AEW being the place for WWE rejects would be the absolute truth.
> 
> None of the released wrestlers are needle movers and hiring these wrestlers would make them look very TNA.


Actually, TNA did pretty good with these types of signings, where they were young guys that really hadn't gotten a chance to show what they had. For example, Frankie Kazarian was in WWE before TNA and AJ Styles and Christopher Daniels were signed to WCW before TNA.

Not that I'm saying any of these guys have that sort of potential because honestly, I wouldn't recognize any of them except Bobby Fish.

IMO people gave TNA a hard time about signing WWE rejects mainly because they weren't ready for an alternative to WWE because at that time, RAW had only been awful for like 5 years, so it was plausible they could turn it around.


----------



## Geeee

On the flip side, you have a guy like Damien Sandow, who was over with the fans and was always a really entertaining act in the WWE, with the popular opinion being that he was horribly misused in WWE. Seems like a shrewd pick up for TNA. Then he goes there and stinks the place up.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Gable Steveson just won gold in the Olympics. He seems to already have a "wink-wink" deal with WWE/NXT (Brock is one of his mentors and Heyman calls him a Heyman guy already) but if I was Tony Khan I'd make an offer quick, fast, and in a hurry to him and see if he would be willing to change his mind. Ridiculously high upside and lots of potential crossover appeal.


----------



## El Hammerstone

FaceTime Heel said:


> Gable Steveson just won gold in the Olympics. He seems to already have a "wink-wink" deal with WWE/NXT (Brock is one of his mentors and Heyman calls him a Heyman guy already) but if I was Tony Khan I'd make an offer quick, fast, and in a hurry to him and see if he would be willing to change his mind. Ridiculously high upside and lots of potential crossover appeal.


One would hope that Steveson is a guy they've been keeping their eye on since the inception of this company; he was a guy who jumped off the page well before even the Olympics.


----------



## RiverFenix

I mean I'd support him if he signed, but he's a 21 yr old green back in pro-wrestling (fake wrestling) and who knows if he'd be entertaining. Also bidding against UFC who would probably pay him seven figures per fight, let alone seven figures for a publicity deal. AEW could always be in the negotiations because they don't demand exclusive deal - I'm just not sure Gable would be worth the necessary bid to secure his service. His legit gold medal is worth more in MMA.


----------



## 3venflow

Interesting to see that NGD (Sanson, Cuatrero and Forastero) have unexpectedly quit CMLL. They're the CMLL World Trios Champions while Cuatrero is CMLL World Middleweight Champion. They were individually and collectively considered the future of the company and are in their 20s. All three are second generation wrestlers.

First thought was, could TK have made an offer to bring them in for the new trios division? Even if for a one-shot appearance, he could book them for the inaugural title tournament and bill them as Mexico's top trio against Death Triangle. Would get some latino viewers for sure.


----------



## DammitChrist

If Adam Cole and Pete Dunne do end up leaving WWE soon, then both of those men would be on the top of my list based off who I'd love to see join AEW.

Apparently, Tommaso Ciampa's contract with WWE expires in a couple of months; so I'd personally be pulling for him too


----------



## 3venflow

I really hope AEW will take advantage of this and bring in Suzuki for a few dates. Suzuki vs. Miro would be LIT.

Miro makes an open challenge and Kaze ni Nare hits. 😍 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428174881993097219


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> I really hope AEW will take advantage of this and bring in Suzuki for a few dates. Suzuki vs. Miro would be LIT.
> 
> Miro makes an open challenge and Kaze ni Nare hits. 😍
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428174881993097219


I would cream my pants for Suzuki

just check the history of this thread - for me its always been Suzuki, Okada, Ibushi, ZSJ and Shingo Takagi

but Suzuki is tops


----------



## 3venflow

Killer Kelly is finally back in the USA and I wonder if she's on AEW's radar. She was supposed to be joining IMPACT, not sure what'll happen with her now.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429966172590690306


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

I would like to see what Bray Wyatt does in AEW.


----------



## TheMenace

Now that Punk is in AEW, any chance of AJ coming out of retirement?


----------



## Aedubya

Kevin Steen and have him lead Garcia & 2point0 

Makings of a great stable


----------



## 3venflow

Okay so it's confirmed: Salina de la Renta wasn't signed by WWE due to Canyon Ceman's firing.

If AEW wants to end the manager experiments with Andrade, get her and she'll rule.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442564349529403392


----------



## Boldgerg

3venflow said:


> Okay so it's confirmed: Salina de la Renta wasn't signed by WWE due to Canyon Ceman's firing.
> 
> If AEW wants to end the manager experiments with Andrade, get her and she'll rule.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442564349529403392


Nah, just release Andrade instead.


----------



## 3venflow

Rush has confirmed he will listen to contract offers when he returns from injury. He said that when specifically asked if he'd be interested in joining AEW by SI. Rush dropped the ROH title after a 500-day reign before needing to have surgery.

But where Rush goes, his brother Dragon Lee follows and Dragon Lee is one of the best lightweights in the world at the age of 26. AEW is obviously stacked but Los Ingobernables (Andrade/Rush/Dragon Lee) vs. Death Triangle (PAC/Fenix/Penta) could be an incredible feud. That type of feud would elevate a trios title.

I could see WWE also making a play for Rush as he has the size, look and charisma and is fairly young at 32.


----------



## 3venflow

A surprise name on the market I could see AEW taking a look at.

*Jungle Kyona *has quit Japan's biggest women's promotion Stardom after recovering from an ACL injury. She has good in-ring skills and charisma. She's also quite powerful despite being small, so would be different to Shida and Riho.

It's pretty rare for Stardom talents to become available so it'll be interesting to see if she rocks up in America. I've no doubt Omega has been made aware of her availability though. Stardom generally has better wrestlers than AEW's partner promotion TJPW.


----------



## Not Lying

3venflow said:


> View attachment 109644
> 
> 
> A surprise name on the market I could see AEW taking a look at.
> 
> *Jungle Kyona *has quit Japan's biggest women's promotion Stardom after recovering from an ACL injury. She has good in-ring skills and charisma. She's also quite powerful despite being small, so would be different to Shida and Riho.
> 
> It's pretty rare for Stardom talents to become available so it'll be interesting to see if she rocks up in America. I've no doubt Omega has been made aware of her availability though. Stardom generally has better wrestlers than AEW's partner promotion TJPW.


She looks a little bit like Kairi, who I would love to see in AEW. She'd be top face instantly.


----------



## Gwi1890

Hogan , Nash, Hall …..

no on a serious note Jay White and The Briscoes would be cool


----------



## Aedubya

Who is Andrade bringing in to face Lucha Bros for the AAA titles?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Aedubya said:


> Who is Andrade bringing in to face Lucha Bros for the AAA titles?


Any guesses?


----------



## 3venflow

It could be a team from AAA. There's some good luchadores working in the U.S., but they seem to be signed to MLW (Aramis, Arez) and ROH (Bandido, Dragon Lee, Rush, Rey Horus, Flamita) besides Laredo Kid (freelance/Impact/AAA) and Black Taurus (Impact/AAA). Kalisto aka Samuray del Sol could be an option but hasn't wrestled since he left WWE.

Be funny if AEW brought in the Psycho Circus.

The Laredo Kid/Hijo del Vikingo tag team would be easy on the eyes for a crazy lucha spot match against the Brothers. Laredo is currently working for IMPACT and Vikingo is one of the most exciting talents in Mexico and about as crazy as Fenix.


----------



## DUD

I thought this thread was new for a second and was about to go on a massive rant about how they need to start focusing on getting the best out of what they have right now.


----------



## Aedubya

Looks like Tiger Ruas has been added 
Nese maybe?


----------



## 3venflow

Time to get dem boyz The Briscoes in at least until ROH returns. Surely they won't object?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1453442439696601090


----------



## Aedubya

Flip & Danhausen too


----------



## garytruffitt

*Singles*

Jay Leathal 
Jacob Fatu
Ace Austin
Matt Tavern 

*Tag Teams*

Briscoes 
Von Erichs 

*Women *

Jordan Grace
Havok


----------



## 3venflow

Kyle O'Reilly could be done in WWE next month according to PWInsider, although they don't rule out he'll renew. He's viewed as the no.2 babyface in NXT internally, but there doesn't seem to be much prospect for him joining the main roster any time soon.

I think he'd consider the jump to reform reDRagon in the tag division with Fish. KoR is still only 34 too.






EXCLUSIVE: TOP WWE NXT STAR COULD BE DONE BEFORE END OF THE YEAR | PWInsider.com







www.pwinsider.com





Juice Robinson's NJPW deal is up in January too, although I think he'd be more likely to join IMPACT where he's been working.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Let... Windham.. In...


----------



## RiverFenix

3venflow said:


> Kyle O'Reilly could be done in WWE next month according to PWInsider, although they don't rule out he'll renew. He's viewed as the no.2 babyface in NXT internally, but there doesn't seem to be much prospect for him joining the main roster any time soon.
> 
> I think he'd consider the jump to reform reDRagon in the tag division with Fish. KoR is still only 34 too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EXCLUSIVE: TOP WWE NXT STAR COULD BE DONE BEFORE END OF THE YEAR | PWInsider.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pwinsider.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juice Robinson's NJPW deal is up in January too, although I think he'd be more likely to join IMPACT where he's been working.


Or back to wwe where his wife works.

There is a reason why AEW signed Fish and giving him a solid booking and it's KOR's pending FA and the possibility of adding reDragon to the tag roster.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

RiverFenix said:


> Or back to wwe where his wife works.
> 
> There is a reason why AEW signed Fish and giving him a solid booking and it's KOR's pending FA and the possibility of adding reDragon to the tag roster.


reDragon would be a excellent addition to AEW's tag roster! 

When is Kyle O'Reily's contract up?


----------



## 3venflow

TeamFlareZakk said:


> When is Kyle O'Reily's contract up?


Next month.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456014723468644361


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Next month.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456014723468644361


this would be an interesting match for sure


----------



## JasmineAEW

Among all the impending free agents out there, Kyle O’Reilly is No. 1 on my list. More than Wyatt, Strowman, Briscoes, Danhausen, Steen, Gresham, Lethal, Rish, etc. He’s so good!


----------



## 3venflow

Imagine they got the Briscoes too. FTR, Lucha Brothers, Young Bucks, PnP, reDRagon and the Briscoes could be the core of one of the GOAT tag division. If they snatched Josh Alexander from IMPACT, they could add The North too. Crazy.


----------



## RiverFenix

3venflow said:


> Imagine they got the Briscoes too. FTR, Lucha Brothers, Young Bucks, PnP, reDRagon and the Briscoes could be the core of one of the GOAT tag division. If they snatched Josh Alexander from IMPACT, they could add The North too. Crazy.


Now if they only knew how to book it. Maybe they could get a HBOMax Tag Title division...


----------



## Randy Lahey

If they ever bring in Ric Flair to introduce Charlotte, then the same segment Tully interrupts and brings out Tessa.

I think the women’s division outside of Brit/Rosa has been dead, but if you were to have 2 legends introduce Charlotte/Tessa it could put some juice back in it.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

3venflow said:


> Next month.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456014723468644361


That could totally happen! And it would be even more interesting if Kevin Steen is there as well.


----------



## RiverFenix

Randy Lahey said:


> If they ever bring in Ric Flair to introduce Charlotte, then the same segment Tully interrupts and brings out Tessa.
> 
> I think the women’s division outside of Brit/Rosa has been dead, but if you were to have 2 legends introduce Charlotte/Tessa it could put some juice back in it.


Hopefully Cole can use his leverage to get some focus on the women's division. I had hoped Rosa's outspokenness would force things in the division, but her booking has been lackluster since she signed - I guess booking her so strongly before was just to get her signature on the contract. I know I'm a broken record on this, but AEW could have did so much more with a women's tag division rather than a second singles title when as you say they can't even book the current one compellingly.


----------



## Aedubya

Is that Kyle O'Reilly free from WWE now then?


----------



## DammitChrist

Aedubya said:


> Is that Kyle O'Reilly free from WWE now then?


Kyle O'Reilly will officially be a free agent this upcoming Friday.

The same goes for Johnny Gargano too if he doesn't re-sign.


----------



## BroncoBuster3

AEW already has 42 Kyle O'Reilly's and Johnny Gargano's. While they're obviously going to sign, they should branch out and sign different types of wrestlers.


----------



## 3venflow

BroncoBuster3 said:


> AEW already has 42 Kyle O'Reilly's and Johnny Gargano's. While they're obviously going to sign, they should branch out and sign different types of wrestlers.


O'Reilly as a singles wrestler, I'd agree. But by signing O'Reilly you reform a big name tag team and turn two undercard singles wrestlers (O'Reilly, Fish) into one of the top five tag teams. reDRagon vs. Bucks, FTR, Lucha Bros and Santana/Ortiz could all be good feuds. There's currently no tag team like reDRagon either since the tag division has more distinct flavours for its teams.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Legit DMD said:


> *Maki Itoh and Mina Shirakawa.
> View attachment 89557
> View attachment 89558
> View attachment 89559
> View attachment 89560
> View attachment 89561
> View attachment 89562
> *


*Add Athena (Ember Moon) to this, along with the Briscoes, and I'm good on signings for awhile. *


----------



## TonySirico

honestly i'd like to see goldberg have one match in aew.


----------

